# Pakistan's Internet censorship



## mujahideen

YouTube blocked for blasphemous web content

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) has directed all the Internet service providers of the country to block access to the video-sharing website Youtube for containing blasphemous content.

The order, issued by the director enforcement agency, says that the ratio of non-Islamic objectionable video has increased on the website. Following the order, all local ISPs have blocked the website from their servers. The site would remain blocked till further orders from the PTA, a local ISP worker said.

YouTube, powered by Google, allows people to easily upload and share video clips through websites, mobile devices, blogs, and email, and is used by people all over the world. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

This is outrageous, if true. Can someone confirm this?

It is not the fault of Youtube that someone is posting some anti-Islamic material on it. You can always not watch it. 

Youtube is one of the greatest inventions of the internet. This is just outrageous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

True, its one's own choice but it doesn't justify the growing ratio of objectionable video's, we're being overexposed and falsly informed or educated.

Youtube is more popular with youth...


----------



## Mustapha

Asim Aquil said:


> This is outrageous, if true. Can someone confirm this?
> 
> It is not the fault of Youtube that someone is posting some anti-Islamic material on it. You can always not watch it.
> 
> Youtube is one of the greatest inventions of the internet. This is just outrageous!



Salaams

Suppose Sheesha was one of the greastest inventions of all times. Whats wrong is wrong and should be removed so it doesn't poison the public's mind. (By the way there should be an international ban on drugs such as Sheesha and cigarettes; all intoxicants...but this is getting offtopic.)


The point is...; obviously if Youtube was getting obscence and dirty then I have to agree with the notion of banning it. 

I mean if the Communist Chinese, and North Korean governments can ban websites they don't like, the Islamic Republic of Pakistan has a right to block certain websites she doesn't like too!  

In the end, when I now think of it...Youtube should regulate videos that are uploaded so it doesn't offend any particular group or show "how do I say it..." haraam things online... 

But, whatever... whats done is done...Personally I think it was a good move...

Allah Hafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Its true. Though it only affects those who are (i am unsure of the technical details so please help me here) on a PTA based link. The ones who are on private up link still show You Tube. And I just changed last month!


----------



## Awesome

> Suppose Sheesha was one of the greastest inventions of all times. Whats wrong is wrong and should be removed so it doesn't poison the public's mind.


But Youtube is not supposed to poison people's minds! It's a source of educational documentaries and tens of Pro-Pakistani, patriotic videos are linked from our site alone. It provides a means for cheap/easy video blogging, a place where we can all become vbloggers.



> The point is...; obviously if Youtube was getting obscence and dirty then I have to agree with the notion of banning it.


If you are an adult and you're watching those obscene videos then its YOUR fault. If your child is watching them, then you should do a better job in regulating what your child watches!



> I mean if the Communist Chinese, and North Korean governments can ban websites they don't like, the Islamic Republic of Pakistan has a right to block certain websites she doesn't like too!


All examples of things that are wrong.



> In the end, when I now think of it...Youtube should regulate videos that are uploaded so it doesn't offend any particular group or show "how do I say it..." haraam things online...


Don't see haraam things online! Why is your imaan so weak that you have to be physically banned from doing haraam things and you can't choose not to do haraam things?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

LOL...WHAT? I mean I couldn't even make a head or tail out of the video. I think thats all nonsense. The maintenance proposal made a bit more sense... however good that its blocked. 

Allah Hafiz


----------



## Mustapha

Asim Aquil said:


> But Youtube is not supposed to poison people's m
> 
> Don't see haraam things online! Why is your imaan so weak that you have to be physically banned from doing haraam things and you can't choose not to do haraam things?



Salaams,

lol...Then what is the point on the Prohibition of Alcohol in KSA, Libya, and Pakistan. Its also the government's duty to safeguard the people from such vices. I do agree with the Imaan part...people should, rather must have a strong imaan.

However since some don't and some are silly...hence, the government should take some responsibility...


----------



## mujahideen

I am personally glad that its blocked. Even though we ourselves should know whats right and wrong but some responsibility falls on the state to in a sence keep our culture clean. Such moves are good in my eyes, now I just wish our media tries to filter some of the vulgar things being shown on air. I mean I turn on a Pakistani channel and what do I see I see girls in skirts being hugged by guys in sexual ways. This is not apart of our culture and if such things continue we are headed towards a free sex society.


----------



## Energon

Personally I've always found the flawed concept of "blasphemy" reprehensible. Also, I'm not a big fan of draconian policies whereby a certain body of power takes it upon themselves to just shut something down without taking public consensus into account.

Having said that, if the majority of Pakistanis are really convinced that YouTube is "corrupting their culture" on account of it's blasphemous ways, then who am I to criticize their choice?


----------



## Mustapha

mujahideen said:


> I am personally glad that its blocked. Even though we ourselves should know whats right and wrong but some responsibility falls on the state to in a sence keep our culture clean. Such moves are good in my eyes, now I just wish our media tries to filter some of the vulgar things being shown on air. I mean I turn on a Pakistani channel and what do I see I see girls in skirts being hugged by guys in sexual ways. This is not apart of our culture and if such things continue we are headed towards a free sex society.



Salaams,

Rightly said... especially the privately owned channels such as Geo and ARY need to Revise what they are displaying to *The Pakistani public.*

Allah Hafiz


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

i agree with what was done, I think it's perfect for a country like pakistan.


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> i agree with what was done, I think it's perfect for a country like pakistan.



I think you will agree with me when I say we need to preserve our culture. I mean you and I might be able to distinguish between right and wrong but their are those who cant. I mean little kids who go on the internet or tv and watch such content it is really corrupting their minds. They dont know whats right and whats wrong they do as they see so I think for their sake such measures need to be taken.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

mujahideen said:


> I think you will agree with me when I say we need to preserve our culture. I mean you and I might be able to distinguish between right and wrong but their are those who cant. I mean little kids who go on the internet or tv and watch such content it is really corrupting their minds. They dont know whats right and whats wrong they do as they see so I think for their sake such measures need to be taken.


dude, i'm way ahead of you. as i've mentioned before, too many young "hormonally stressed"  boys think their lives mirror bollywood movies. I don't watch them myself( i think it's stupid ) , but before I didn't really mind when bollywood movies were a lot more cleaner. now bollywood is just trying to imitate western culture and they're doing a really bad job at it. it's just ruining the minds of the youth.


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

Precisely...I will have to agree we do have to preserve our culture, heritage, and ways of thinking. I mean in this part of the world where people are conservative, foreigners have to respect the fact that this is not USA, or Netherlands and/or Thailand. People need to recognize the regional and people's sensitivities.

Allah Hafiz


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

i hope pakistan attempts to revive its film industry, but not for entertainment. I hope it'll be something that will get these kids off bollywood. let's just hope it will be not like love stories and "crappy" action films bollywood makes.


----------



## Awesome

Mustapha said:


> Salaams,
> 
> 
> 
> lol...Then what is the point on the Prohibition of Alcohol in KSA, Libya, and Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course such things should not be prohibited, it should be discouraged. What is the point of you praying five times a day if I hit you with a stick and force you to? Are you doing it out of my fear or Allah's fear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also the government's duty to safeguard the people from such vices. I do agree with the Imaan part...people should, rather must have a strong imaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government's duty is to make sure that we are not being forced to comit any vices such as is the case with a huge percentage of Pakistan's prostitutes who are doing so under duress.
> 
> Technically placing bans is a huge insult on Islam. Basically by doing so you are saying "Islam itself wasn't so powerful, so I should assist Islam in my own way to keep people from sinning".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However since some don't and some are silly...hence, the government should take some responsibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents should take responsibility. They should raise up their children better to decide right from wrong. It is not the government's job.
Click to expand...


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> dude, i'm way ahead of you. as i've mentioned before, too many young "hormonally stressed"  boys think their lives mirror bollywood movies. I don't watch them myself( i think it's stupid ) , but before I didn't really mind when bollywood movies were a lot more cleaner. now bollywood is just trying to imitate western culture and they're doing a really bad job at it. it's just ruining the minds of the youth.



My brother you are totally right. But if you even look at some of our own entertainment contents it looks like we are also trying to copy the Western culture. I mean when I watch I Pakistani drama they talk in English, they wear western cloths and its all full of glamor. I am really against all this stuff. We have our own culture why must we follow someone elses culture. I think the state must take action in correcting this disease as I would call it which is spreading in our society. The only channel I would say still promoting our culture is probably PTV.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Asim Aquil said:


> Mustapha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salaams,
> 
> Of course such things should not be prohibited, it should be discouraged. What is the point of you praying five times a day if I hit you with a stick and force you to? Are you doing it out of my fear or Allah's fear?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know whether an islamic govt. should ban alcohol, but i've never heard of Rasulullah Salallahu alaihi wa salam punishing anyone for not praying, although he did show anger. i know that drunk people should be beaten!
Click to expand...


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

mujahideen said:


> But if you even look at some of our own entertainment contents it looks like we are also trying to copy the Western culture. I mean when I watch I Pakistani drama they talk in English, they wear western cloths and its all full of glamor. I am really against all this stuff. We have our own culture why must we follow someone elses culture. I think the state must take action in correcting this disease as I would call it which is spreading in our society. The only channel I would say still promoting our culture is probably PTV.


yea, i know what you mean. that's something that unfortunately is a plague upon our society. don't worry, soon, you will see that change for the better, insha'Allah.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

even, the china, is now embracing it's ancient traditions and culture. now people are starting to attend confucius classes by the masses. children are drilled daily with confucian teachings. lost kung fu styles are starting to be recovered.


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know whether an islamic govt. should ban alcohol, but i've never heard of Rasulullah Salallahu alaihi wa salam punishing anyone for not praying, although he did show anger. i know that drunk people should be beaten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I in an Islamic government or Millat it is up to the government to make sure that Islam is followed in a right way. Now we in Pakistan are a secular state and believe me I am proud of it and will defend Pakistan secularism. Now alcohol ought to be totally banned because all Muslims agree that alcohol is totally haram and I think if we were to ban it it would be no problem. Now their are also some other things we can bann such as sexual material, because I think no Pakistani wants their knids watching sexual behavior. In youtubes case I think the people would actually support a move of banning youtube because it was being used to advocate un-Islamic stuff. Now if someone doesn't like these steps too bad or try and get to Parliament and have things done the way they want it to be done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Awesome

Reading your responses, I can truly see the old days are back.

Whatever happened to Azadi, Roshan Khayali, ehtadaal pasandi?

All I see is a bunch of people who have no control on themselves from committing sins so they need to be controlled by others to do the right thing.

But what about all the educational videos? What about the news media? What about the Islamic videos? Just Youtube for Haroon Yahya, Youtube for Dr. Israr, Youtube for Dr. Aamer Liaqat, Youtube for Dr. Zakir Naik? Just to kill one video you're killing a lot more good things!


----------



## Awesome

asaad-ul-islam said:


> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know whether an islamic govt. should ban alcohol, but i've never heard of Rasulullah Salallahu alaihi wa salam punishing anyone for not praying, although he did show anger. i know that drunk people should be beaten!
> 
> 
> 
> The point is the same. If you have to be forced to not watch youtube why can't I force you to pray five times a day? Why shouldn't I start catching Christians off the street and force them to say La-illaha-illalah? When you have to go crazy, go all the way!
Click to expand...


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Asim Aquil said:


> But what about all the educational videos? What about the news media? What about the Islamic videos? Just Youtube for Haroon Yahya, Youtube for Dr. Israr, Youtube for Dr. Aamer Liaqat, Youtube for Dr. Zakir Naik? Just to kill one video you're killing a lot more good things!


shouldn't we be purchasing these videos instead of watching them on youtube?


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Asim Aquil said:


> asaad-ul-islam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I start catching Christians off the street and force them to say La-illaha-illalah? When you have to go crazy, go all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> in an islamic govt, no one is forced to islam. it's only muslims that can't leave the religion. you of all people should know that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mustapha

Asim Aquil said:


> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salaams,
> Of course such things should not be prohibited, it should be discouraged. What is the point of you praying five times a day if I hit you with a stick and force you to? Are you doing it out of my fear or Allah's fear?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salaams,
> Such things should be prohibited!
> Do not bring Prayers into this, for prayers is a totally different thing. You are allowed to do some spanking on the person[for atleast diciplining purposes], BUT you are not allowed to hit him with a stick or whip him/her with a whip. I realize there is a misconception about this in Pakistan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salaams,
> The government's duty is to make sure that we are not being forced to comit any vices such as is the case with a huge percentage of Pakistan's prostitutes who are doing so under duress.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...thats why the government NEEDS TO BE MORE DEDICATED...to stoping such vices. I'm totally aware Asim...at what people do in Lahore and Karachi...its a National shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salaams,
> 
> 
> Technically placing bans is a huge insult on Islam. Basically by doing so you are saying "Islam itself wasn't so powerful, so I should assist Islam in my own way to keep people from sinning".
> 
> 
> Parents should take responsibility. They should raise up their children better to decide right from wrong. It is not the government's job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Prophet (saw) himself said in a Hadith that no nation will be successfull without Sharia law...what do you expect...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ofcourse its the parent's job, but atleast the government can limit the explicity such as placing controls and thresholds--->the sharia...
> 
> Allah Hafiz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mujahideen

Asim Aquil said:


> Whatever happened to Azadi, Roshan Khayali, ehtadaal pasandi?



All the things you have said belive me I would be glad if such thing do happen I am all for Pakistan advancing in every field but this advancement should not come at the cost of destroying our values, our culture and our traditions. I for one am against such measures which will eventually lead us to a path where one day we will look at ourselves and ask who am I? Their are ways by which we can be a modern society but I refuse to be so modern that our cultere is funished.


----------



## Awesome

asaad-ul-islam said:


> shouldn't we be purchasing these videos instead of watching them on youtube?


Not everything posted is an infringement of copyright violations. Such videos are taken off by Youtube already.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Asim Aquil said:


> Not everything posted is an infringement of copyright violations. Such videos are taken off by Youtube already.


unfortunately, youtube doesn't really pay attention to foreign material, unless it is licensed in the us.


----------



## Awesome

mujahideen said:


> All the things you have said belive me I would be glad if such thing do happen I am all for Pakistan advancing in every field but this advancement should not come at the cost of destroying our values, our culture and our traditions. I for one am against such measures which will eventually lead us to a path where one day we will look at ourselves and ask who am I? Their are ways by which we can be a modern society but I refuse to be so modern that our cultere is funished.


Why would our values be destroyed?

See answer these questions?

Are our values better than ****?
Are our people able to make their own decisions?
Is Islam better than sin?
Is Islam better than evil?

If your answers are yes, then we don't need any laws to make us better human beings. Only if you disagree with the above, you should get these laws.


----------



## Awesome

asaad-ul-islam said:


> unfortunately, youtube doesn't really pay attention to foreign material, unless it is licensed in the us.


Be a good Muslim and report theft wherever you see it.

Everyone is innocent until proven guilty. Just because one crime has taken place, it doesn't mean everyone should be collectively punished...


----------



## Awesome

asaad-ul-islam said:


> Asim Aquil said:
> 
> 
> 
> in an islamic govt, no one is forced to islam. it's only muslims that can't leave the religion. you of all people should know that.
> 
> 
> 
> But why?
> If no one is forced then why put laws against Youtube! That is forcing people! Why not hit the people who are not praying?
> 
> Haha what sort of Islam are you preaching which no one wants to willingly follow?
Click to expand...


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

asim, no one is saying that we don't need laws. please try not to misunderstand, mujahideen is trying to bring a point about preserving our culture. i'm trying prove that islamic law doesn't include somethings you tie in with it. i'm sorry if i've offended you in any way.


----------



## mujahideen

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would our values be destroyed?
> 
> See answer these questions?
> 
> Are our values better than ****?
> Are our people able to make their own decisions?
> Is Islam better than sin?
> Is Islam better than evil?
> 
> If your answers are yes, then we don't need any laws to make us better human beings. Only if you disagree with the above, you should get these laws.



When our people are engaging in sexual activity openly isn't that destroying our culture. If you go out on Valentines Day is Pakistan we look more like a free sex society. I ask you is this part of our culture. Boys and Girls go out on this day and god know what they do. I ask you would you want your sister, your wife, your mother commiting such things. I agree that a person should control themselves but some cant. 10 years agao no one heard of Valentines day but today everyone is celebrating like its eid.This is destroying our culture. We dont celebrate Independence Day with such emotions as we do Valentines day. Our politicians must promote our culture. Lets take Benazir for example as corrupt as she was and as much as I hated her one thing i liked about her was that she alway wore a dupatta on her head and when she was asked why she said it is my culture.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

besides, the youtube subject is something else. i didn't mention it to go along with my argument of islamic law. i only mentioned it because you tried to point that banning youtube would also mean taking away things muslims like to watch.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

mujahideen, from what i've heard, sex isn't common among the youth in pakistan. it's done mainly in the upper class. am i wrong?


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> besides, the youtube subject is something else. i didn't mention it to go along with my argument of islamic law. i only mentioned it because you tried to point that banning youtube would also mean taking away things muslims like to watch.



The bottom line is every government on Earth has some sort of censorship. Now some censor more then other but they have reasons. Even in the U.S. their is a lot of censorship, for example if I was call for a revolution to overthorw the U.S. government, I would be locked up. We must draw the line somewhere. Islam was and is the most tolerant religion but even Islam has drawn some lines on where tolerance ends.


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> mujahideen, from what i've heard, sex isn't common among the youth in pakistan. it's done mainly in the upper class. am i wrong?



You are totally right but from what I see and heard its spreading. Its spreading now faster then ever because of the media and the internet.


----------



## roadrunner

Personally I think they should leave it on.


----------



## solid snake

If this ban is really because of the reason they gave, then it is a very stupid decision. YouTube will never remove the "objectionable" material from it's site, so will they keep it blocked forever? 

Also, all this ban does is let anti-Islam people upload their hate videos and also anti-Pakistan people can spread propoganda against Pakistan while Pakistanis are unable to counter it with positive videos. I wrote the chairman of the PTA an email, didn't get a response so far.


----------



## solid snake

asaad-ul-islam said:


> in an islamic govt, no one is forced to islam. it's only muslims that can't leave the religion. you of all people should know that.



Muslims can't leave the religion? lol 

The replies in this thread (other than Asim's) are just scary and unfortunate.


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

Whats your misconception? There is no obligation in Islam. 

Its cleary stated in the Qu'ran. 

Those who are forcing people, are doing wrong. 
You are only supposed to convey the message.

Allah Hafiz


----------



## Spring Onion

Is youtube the only source one has to get all the benefits????

The material no matter objectionable or valuable will continue pouring. 

And as we say im Urdu Shakr khoray ko shakar mil hee jati ha.

So its not the end of the world.


----------



## alibaz

it is blocked


----------



## mujahideen

Pakistan orders Youtube blocked over cartoons

ISLAMABAD _(Reuters) _- Pakistan ordered local Internet service providers to block access to the popular Youtube Web site because of cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad that have outraged many Muslims, an industry official said on Sunday.

The cartoons, published in Danish newspapers in 2005 and again earlier this month, angered Muslims because of their depiction of the Prophet Mohammad.

"They asked us to ban it immediately ... and the order says the ban will continue until further notice," said Wahaj-us-Siraj, convener of the Association of Pakistan Internet Service Providers.

Publication of the cartoons led to protests and rioting in many Muslim countries, including Pakistan, in which at least 50 people were killed and three Danish embassies attacked.

Several Danish newspapers reprinted one of the cartoons earlier this month after police in Copenhagen uncovered a plot by two Tunisians and a Dane of Moroccan origin to kill the cartoonist, sparking further protests around the world.

Attempts to access Youtube in Islamabad on Sunday were met with a generic error message saying the site was unavailable.

"Users are quite upset. They're screaming at ISPs which can't do anything," Siraj said.

"The government has valid reason for that, but they have to find a better way of doing it. If we continue blocking popular Web sites, people will stop using the Internet."


----------



## mujahideen

solid snake said:


> Muslims can't leave the religion?



I dont think any religions allows you to leave it. Now what was being reffered to is in an Islamic government it is punishable to leave the Islamic religion. Now their are many who are Muslims in liveing in non-Muslim countries who convert.


----------



## solid snake

mujahideen said:


> I dont think any religions allows you to leave it. Now what was being reffered to is in an Islamic government it is punishable to leave the Islamic religion. Now their are many who are Muslims in liveing in non-Muslim countries who convert.



I thought there was no compulsion in religion? Why force someone to stay a Muslim? He won't be a Muslim anyway in his heart so what's the point of punishing someone? you can't make someone believe in something by punishing them.


----------



## solid snake

Jana said:


> Is youtube the only source one has to get all the benefits????
> 
> The material no matter objectionable or valuable will continue pouring.
> 
> And as we say im Urdu Shakr khoray ko shakar mil hee jati ha.
> 
> So its not the end of the world.



YouTube is one of the most popular websites on the internet. Blocking it is only hurting Pakistan. Now people across the border can upload propoganda against Pakistan and Pakistanis cannot upload videos of a Pakistani standpoint. This means Indians can upload bogus propoganda documentaries and news items, and we can't show the other side to the world.

How does anti-Islam stuff on YouTube hurt you? Just don't search for it and don't watch it, and you'll be fine. I don't understand what's so hard about that


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

There is no compulsion. However suppose someone is just "doing it" to be a rebel or be a traitor, thats what some people think; so they say traitors should be executed.

Allah Hafiz


----------



## khanz

I totally agree with solid snake now the anti-pakistan channels will have a free hand and people like me who depend on the pakistan based channels for pak vids will be left hung out to dry.I think This is ridiculous all political and nothing to do with religion or culture theres anti-islamic site everywhere and yet none of those have been blocked and also how come even saudi arabia or any other muslim countries haven't blocked it ? they may aswell ban google then too coz if u search islam your bound to get many anti-islam results there **** all over the net i'm sure even in pak so maybe we should just ban the whole internet ? Anyway the offending video has infact now been removed and PTA said they'd lift the ban once it's been removed so can someone plz contact and tell them to stick their words !
Youtube imo is a tool for knowledge theres many informative vids and documentaries,news and informative vlogs includings islam ones on there I can't believe some of you are so eager for blocking of the whole website for god's sake get a thicker skin ! why not just block the offensive pages instead ? and what about all the islamic videos like that ummahfilms guy ? pakistan military videos ? or the ones positively showcasing the country ? not to mention plenty of ones with pakistani history,music,news,talk shows,dramas and cricket related.
If u don't like it then don't go there nobody is forcing you to visit it .The good vids on there are far more than the negatives so don't ruin it for the whole country and force your version of islam or pakistani culture on all of us i'm a pakistani muslim too and i'm totally against this ban . 
I really hope they lift it soon that siraj guy is really right in what he said


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

solid snake said:


> I thought there was no compulsion in religion? Why force someone to stay a Muslim? He won't be a Muslim anyway in his heart so what's the point of punishing someone? you can't make someone believe in something by punishing them.


that must be your interpretation. compulsion in religion is not a matter of staying in islam or not, it's a matter of forcing someone to practice the religion. for example, a person is muslim, but he doesn't pray at all. you can't force him to do it, but a little talk wouldn't hurt. this is what is meant in the ayah. also non-muslims, can't be forced into islam. 
"He won't be a Muslim anyway in his heart", don't you think we know that? even if he calls himself a muslim, but doesn't have anything in his heart. I think you know what a munafiq or hypocrite is. many religions are tolerant, or at least supposed to be tolerant, but they do have their limits.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

as for anti-islamic sites, i agree with solid snake, no one should be going on them anyway. however, i believe that was just an excuse for pakistan govt. from what i've heard, youtube had videos of polls being rigged(perhaps in countryside).


----------



## mujahideen

asaad-ul-islam said:


> as for anti-islamic sites, i agree with solid snake, no one should be going on them anyway. however, i believe that was just an excuse for pakistan govt. from what i've heard, youtube had videos of polls being rigged(perhaps in countryside).



Well if no one is going to go on them why dont we just ban it all together. As far as the polls are concerned if they were rigged PML-Q would be in power.


----------



## khanz

asaad-ul-islam said:


> as for anti-islamic sites, i agree with solid snake, no one should be going on them anyway. however, i believe that was just an excuse for pakistan govt. from what i've heard, youtube had videos of polls being rigged(perhaps in countryside).



exactly ! 
they don't like the free flow of information on a popular website so they just use islam as a lame excuse


----------



## mujahideen

khanz said:


> exactly !
> they don't like the free flow of information on a popular website so they just use islam as a lame excuse



If they didn't want free flow of information they wouldn't of had given us 50 independent news channels.


----------



## mujahideen

Pakistan 'sparks YouTube outage'

Pakistan's attempts to block access to YouTube has been blamed for an almost global blackout of the video website for more than an hour on Sunday. 
BBC News has learned that the outage was almost certainly connected to Pakistan Telecom and Asian internet service provider PCCW. 

A leading net professional said the global outage was "probably a mistake". 

Pakistan ordered internet service providers to block the site because of content deemed offensive to Islam. 

The BBC News website's technology editor, Darren Waters, says that to block Pakistan's citizens from accessing YouTube it is believed Pakistan Telecom "hijacked" the web server address of the popular video site. 

Those details were then passed on to the country's internet service providers so that anyone in Pakistan attempting to go to YouTube was instead re-directed to a different address. 

But the details of the "hijack" were leaked out into the wider internet from PCCW and as a result YouTube was mistakenly blocked by internet service providers around the word 

The block on the servers was lifted once PCCW had been told of the issue by engineers at YouTube.

A leading net professional told BBC News: "This was probably a simple mistake by an engineer at Pakistan Telecom. There's nothing to suggest this was malicious." 

IP hijacking involves taking over a web site's unique address by corrupting the internet's routing tables, which direct the flow of data around the world. 

No-one at YouTube or PCCW was immediately available for comment. 

*Cause of ban *

Reports said Pakistan made the move because YouTube content included Danish cartoons depicting the Prophet Muhammad that have outraged many. 

But one report said a trailer for a forthcoming film by Dutch lawmaker Geert Wilders, which portrays Islam in a negative light, was behind the ban. 

"They [Pakistan's telecommunications authority] asked us to ban it immediately... and the order says the ban will continue until further notice," said Wahaj-us-Siraj, convener of the Association of Pakistan Internet Service Providers. 

The government decision has caused uproar in Pakistan, according to Wahaj-us-Siraj: 

"Users are quite upset. They're screaming at ISPs which can't do anything. 

"The government has valid reason for that, but they have to find a better way of doing it. If we continue blocking popular websites, people will stop using the internet." 

Other countries that have temporarily blocked access to YouTube include Turkey and Thailand.

BBC NEWS | Technology | Pakistan 'sparks YouTube outage'


----------



## solid snake

Pakistan will now become the laughing stock of the whole world. I could not get on YouTube for a long time today. 

There will be 10 times as many anti-Islam videos uploaded after people hear about this attempt to ban YouTube in pakistan.


----------



## mujahideen

solid snake said:


> Pakistan will now become the laughing stock of the whole world. I could not get on YouTube for a long time today.
> 
> There will be 10 times as many anti-Islam videos uploaded after people hear about this attempt to ban YouTube in pakistan.



Oh please. Censorship happens every where. The people who want to upload anti-Pakistan or anti-Islamic videos will do so regardless of what happens. For example if I decide to upload anti-India video(Dont worry this is jsut an example I dont mean to offended anyone) I will do so no matter what happens. Their are a lot of ways to spread propaganda this is just one of them.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

the problem with pakistan is that it gives a freedom and then blocks it, taking it completely away. for example, free media was given and then blocked. this makes the govt. look really stupid. pakistani people just can't handle free media. they never should allow this stuff if it will come back to bite them in the face. from what i've heard china has control over sites from the beginning.


----------



## haviZsultan

theres always sumthing outrageous on youtube mate... islamophobia is common. Lot of ppl swear about islam and pakistan. There r hundreds and thousands of videos but then there r Pakistani ppl like me to argue with them and talk back so theres no point in banning it. 

By the way u ppl can visit my channel at YouTube - dimension117's Channel...


----------



## solid snake

mujahideen said:


> Oh please. Censorship happens every where. The people who want to upload anti-Pakistan or anti-Islamic videos will do so regardless of what happens. For example if I decide to upload anti-India video(Dont worry this is jsut an example I dont mean to offended anyone) I will do so no matter what happens. Their are a lot of ways to spread propaganda this is just one of them.



Exactly. By banning our citizens from putting positive vidoes about Pakistan, now only our enemies will win by getting open chace to spread propoganda unopposed. There are many people on YouTube uploading Pakistani songs, videos and dramas and Pakistan military stuff.

All of them are now blocked by the government from doing their patriotic service to the nation by showing the world the real Pakistan. If youtube had always been blocked in Pakistan, beautiful videos like this one would never have shown the world what our country is really like. Read the comments by every foreigner and see what they are saying.

51LiUJfLkKY[/media] - Truth about Pakistan

This one video's advantages to our country far outweigh any negatives from a thousand anti-Pakistan videos.


----------



## solid snake

Sample comments from above video:



> love the videos. Such a beautiful country Pakistan. Have many Pakistani friends. and they are the nicest and most beautiful people on earth. Hopefully plan to visit Pakistan next year and do some trekking. Very nice video. can u post some more cuz I think ppl need to see more real footage of Pakistan so they can see the real beauty in its people. Thanks
> 
> This is probably the best view of pakistan I have seen. Being british and travelling to pakistan every summer is good, but after watching this video, I want to travel there more. Very cool video. Well Done!
> 
> omg awesome*****country***pakistan****i can't wait to visit there!!
> 
> Pakistan multicultural and Brave nation,,, to explore pakistan still need 50 year more... The country in which three different seaons and same in different region,, Amazing
> 
> Very nice video. I don't know why but we were tought in the schools that we should affililiate to Pakistan in Turkey. I did not know Pakistan is so modernized. This summer I will be in your beautiful country.
> Loves from Turkey
> 
> Ya, this video was important to project a better world view of Pakistan... otherwise the only aspect it is linked to is supporting terrorism, civil disorder, and even lack of basic democratic rights!!!
> 
> WOW!!!! i am really impressed. I am of Indian origin born in Fiji Islands, but reside here in U.S. I am really glad to see pakistan portrayed like this. Instead of those Mullahs dressed in Salwar and shouting anti U.S slogans. I think pakistan will emerge as one of the most successful nations in Asia if the young youths instead of listening to mullahs, come as one and work towards inproving the country
> 
> pakistan, like any other country has its good and bad side. not everything is beautiful in the US, europe and other prosperous countries. i enjoyed this video.
> 
> I am an Indian and I really appreciate that u tried to present true picture of ur country...a great video about a good nation and its people i'm an indian and i appreciate it god bless both the countries
> 
> After hearing the news today that ex-prime minister Bhutto was assassinated during&#65279; a rally, my perception of Pakistan as a lawless terrorist-state became that much more solidified. But after watching this vid I realized that I was wrong. Every country has problems, but there is also good as well. Too often we focus only on the negative.
> 
> i'm an american,and need to say that we are deeply sorry for pakistan recent loss!STAND FOR YOUR FREEDOM stop oppression, protect your civil liberty and freedom of assembly! and remember freedom is not free god bless you all u.s.a
> 
> Such a beautiful country!
> 
> Wow! What a great Video. I was looking for some Info on Pakistan & trying to make sense of the recent news headlines. Thanks for showing this ignorant white Canuck your beautiful country.
> 
> nice country
> high quality video
> i wanna visit there someday
> 
> wow, Looks just like the United States in many ways.
> 
> I learned 2 much abt this great place since last year.I can say now I learned more than I was waiting 4.Beautiful places, pleasant and friendly ppl, nice friendships...Wow I'm so glad abt all my **** friends.I learned 2 much w/ all of them.Some ppl need to respect and appreciate this great country.All of countries in the world has some problems coz humans do mistakes but we need 2 respect and find our best points.That's all.Hugs from Rio de Janeiro/Brazil!
> 
> hey hey..it's lovely to see a face of pakistan soo different from what we percieve in india..
> I dunno how true this vedio is...but it definately is beautiful
> 
> trees and hills ,a beautiful country0!
> 
> Wow! America makes it look like ALL of Pakistan is a bunch of terrorists preparing to invade and destroy Western Civilization! I am impressed!
> 
> I really want to go there, beautiful place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazing video. May Pakistan prosper and become one of the most important countries in the World.
> 
> personally i enjoyed pakistan much more than india, there was a better infrastructure, road/streets etc and far less extreme poverty which surprised me, it also was less crowded



Just a glimpse of the power of YouTube to show the world what Pakistan is really like. One positive video won many admirers for Pakistan. Imagine the loss to our country when now Pakistanis cannot upload Pakistani videos.


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan's YouTube ban blocks other countries ​* 
ISLAMABAD, Pakistan  Most of the world's Internet users lost access to YouTube for several hours Sunday after an attempt by Pakistan's government to block access domestically affected other countries.
The outage highlighted yet another of the Internet's vulnerabilities, coming less than a month after broken fiber-optic cables in the Mediterranean took Egypt off line and caused communications problems from the Middle East to India.

An Internet expert likened the cause of the outage to "identity theft" by a Pakistani telecommunications company, which accidentally started advertising itself as the fastest route to YouTube. But instead of serving up videos of skateboarding dogs, it sent the traffic into oblivion.

On Friday, the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority ordered 70 Internet service providers to block access to YouTube.com, because of anti-Islamic movies on the video-sharing site, which is owned by Google.

The authority did not specify what the offensive material was, but a PTA official said the ban concerned a trailer for an upcoming film by Dutch lawmaker Geert Wilders, who has said he plans to release a movie portraying Islam as fascist and prone to inciting violence against women and homosexuals.

The block was intended to cover only Pakistan, but extended to about two-thirds of the global Internet population, starting at 1:47 p.m. ET Sunday, according to Renesys Corp., a Manchester, N.H., firm that keeps track of the pathways of the Internet for telecommunications companies and other clients.

The greatest effect was in Asia, were the outage lasted for up to two hours, Renesys said.

YouTube confirmed the outage on Monday, saying it was caused by a network in Pakistan.

"We are investigating and working with others in the Internet community to prevent this from happening again," YouTube said in an e-mailed statement.

A YouTube spokeswoman did not immediately respond to an e-mailed question on whether the clips that offended Pakistan's government had been removed. Several clips with interviews of Wilders were still up on the site Monday afternoon.

Two apparent errors allowed the outage to propagate beyond Pakistan, according to Todd Underwood, vice president and general manager of Internet community services at Renesys.

Pakistan Telecom established a route that directed requests for YouTube videos from local Internet subscribers to a "black hole," where the data was discarded, according to Renesys. Pakistan Telecom's mistake was that it then published that route to its international data carrier, PCCW Ltd. of Hong Kong, Underwood said.

The second mistake was that PCCW accepted that route, Underwood said. It started directing requests from its customers for YouTube data to Pakistan. And since PCCW is one of the world's 20 largest data carriers, its routing table was passed along to other large carriers without any attempt at verification.

"Once a pretty big network gets an error like that, it propagates to most or all of the Internet very quickly," Underwood said. As he put it, Pakistan Telecom was impersonating YouTube to much of the world.

Pakistan Telecom and the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority were unavailable for comment on Monday night local time. Rex Stover, vice president of sales for PCCW Global in Herndon, Va., said the company is still trying to figure out what happened and why.

John Palfrey, executive director for the Berkman Center for Internet & Society at Harvard Law School, said that while all the facts in the case are not yet known, it appeared that the repercussions were due to Pakistan taking a relatively heavy-handed approach in trying to censor YouTube.

"It points in many respects to the difficulty, if not the folly, in Internet filtering at the state level," he said.

Misrouting occurs every year or so among the world's Internet carriers, usually as a result of typos or other errors, Underwood said. In a more severe example, a Turkish telecom provider in 2004 started advertising that it was the best route to all of the Internet, causing widespread outages for many websites over several hours.

"Nobody ran any viruses or worms or malicious code. This is just the way the Internet works. And it's not very secure or reliable," Underwood said, adding that there is no real solution to the problem on the table.

While most route hijacking is unintentional, some Yahoo networks were apparently taken over a few years ago to distribute spam.

"To be honest, there's not a single thing preventing this from happening to E-Trade, or Bank of America, or the FBI, or the White House, or the Clinton campaign," Underwood said. "I think it's a useful moment for people to decide just how important it is that we fix problems like this."

Associated Press writer Sadaqat Jan contributed to this report from Islamabad, Pakistan.

Pakistan's YouTube ban blocks other countries - USATODAY.com


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

i think it's awesome our country has had a huge effect on the world, don't you think?


----------



## trueindian

This is good:

YouTube - Karachi

who is the singer of ths video??


----------



## Spring Onion

Where the Youtube has been banned ?????????????


*I am sitting in my office here in Peshawar and i am watching a video on Youtube. and i can access it without using any advance trick.*

I wonder where it has been blocked.


----------



## Flintlock

trueindian said:


> i didnt know it...
> 
> but its not mujra...its sme dance practice...



 If you say so...the guy with the beard doesn't exactly look like a dance teacher to me!

P.S. Don't you think the dancing is kinda slutty?


----------



## trueindian

Jana said:


> Where the Youtube has been banned ?????????????
> 
> 
> *I am sitting in my office here in Peshawar and i am watching a video on Youtube. and i can access it without using any advance trick.*
> 
> I wonder where it has been blocked.





Google might have scolded PTA..


----------



## trueindian

Stealth Assassin said:


> If you say so...the guy with the beard doesn't exactly look like a dance teacher to me!
> 
> P.S. Don't you think the dancing is kinda slutty?





are ...............

please see the ending...They are clapping...saying"bahut accha and sabash"



and there is a kid..and 1 woman..


there is nothing vulgarity except the name..


----------



## Spring Onion

trueindian said:


> Google might have scolded PTA..



 if it can not scold Thialand for doing so it can,t scold us too.

Anyway the site may be down for maintainenc as i check it yesterday too and it was working perfectly.


----------



## trueindian

The video name is wrong ..But please see the contents??


The girl is dancing in her a house and there are relatives who are praising her..

i saw 2 women and 1 small kid 





Last video which i put was good!!!it was abt karanchi city.......

i think people are deleting it without seeing it..


----------



## trueindian

Youtube was banned BY pakistan govt??

do u want the proof??

http://www.teeth.com.pk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/22-02-08_pta_blocking_of_websities.pdf


Hei this is a very bad video on youtube.its ant islamic..

very sad.

you all can see it in the pdf ..The url is posted in PDF..


----------



## A.Rahman

trueindian said:


> The video name is wrong ..But please see the contents??
> 
> 
> The girl is dancing in her a house and there are relatives who are praising her..
> 
> i saw 2 women and 1 small kid



Actually thats a brothel; and 2 women are prostitutes with a kid.



> Last video which i put was good!!!it was abt karanchi city.......



Thats why it didn't got deleted.


----------



## trueindian

They have now removed the video..but i had seen it day before yday.......


some 4.30 minute clip.....


----------



## Energon

The ban has been lifted. I don't think this short lived ban really achieved anything positive. What do you guys think?


----------



## Always Neutral

Mustapha said:


> Salaams
> 
> Suppose Sheesha was one of the greastest inventions of all times. Whats wrong is wrong and should be removed so it doesn't poison the public's mind. (By the way there should be an international ban on drugs such as Sheesha and cigarettes; all intoxicants...but this is getting offtopic.)
> 
> The point is...; obviously if Youtube was getting obscence and dirty then I have to agree with the notion of banning it.
> 
> But, whatever... whats done is done...Personally I think it was a good move...
> 
> Allah Hafiz



Dear Mustapha,

Carry on that path and you can ban the below too

BAN BEDS BECAUSE THEY LEAD TO SEX AND ADULTRY.
BAN TV'S BECAUSE THEY GIVE YOU WEAK EYESIGHT.
BAN MOBILES BECAUSE THEY MAY FRY YOUR BRAINS.
BAN DANCING BECAUSE THEY GIVE YOU A BAD BACK.

There are lot more but the humor may be lost on you. I am sure a religion followed by a billion people can weather a storm from a computer program and a few idiots who misuse it to further hate.

Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

Mustapha said:


> Salaams,
> 
> Precisely...I will have to agree we do have to preserve our culture, heritage, and ways of thinking. I mean in this part of the world where people are conservative, foreigners have to respect the fact that this is not USA, or Netherlands and/or Thailand. People need to recognize the regional and people's sensitivities.
> 
> Allah Hafiz



Dear Mustapha and Mujahideen,

Why not ban internet which you are using to communicate on this forum ? After all its full of **** and you don't even have to try very hard to find it ?

Why this hippocracy ? If you don't like something don't visit it ?

Also while you are it care to explain why so many Pakistanis travel legally and illegally to the US, UK and Europe the land of short skirts and in your words free sex society ?

Are they less Islamic than you ?

Regards


----------



## A.Rahman

Energon said:


> The ban has been lifted. I don't think this short lived ban really achieved anything positive. What do you guys think?



they deleted the video


----------



## Keysersoze

A.Rahman said:


> they deleted the video



who did youtube?


----------



## solid snake

YouTube hasn't deleted any video. The PTA only said that to make themselves look less stupid.

The documentary "submission" is still there and the new Dutch documentary about to be released in March will be uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## Energon

Sociopolitical aftermath makes unilateral moves of this kind worthless. First, it gives the ultra conservative and radicals the false hope that the nation will institute federal policies to protect the sanctity of Islam. But then the government capitulates because of other pressures (mostly external) which ends up making everybody unhappy. They get heat from the right for not having the guts to stick with a decision while the world looks upon Pakistan as a banana republic.

It's best not to mess with this at all. The agitation results ends up inflicting far more damage than the original culprit.


----------



## mujahideen

solid snake said:


> YouTube hasn't deleted any video. The PTA only said that to make themselves look less stupid.
> 
> The documentary "submission" is still there and the new Dutch documentary about to be released in March will be uploaded on YouTube.



May be you might be able to view it but people in Pakistan might not. Some things can be censored in one part of the world while other watch it.


----------



## roadrunner

Apparently the reason for the ban was to prevent a hardliner backlash. In which case, I completely agree with the ban 

_"Mr Riar said the decision to block YouTube in Pakistan was taken at government level following concerns that the appearance of what was deemed to be blasphemous material could provoke a backlash from hardline Muslims.

"We have a difficult situation in our country. If we had not stopped YouTube there would have been a bigger backlash. We have seen such reaction in the past," he said."_ 

Though it's about time these hardliners were softened a little bit. 

On another point, while everyone is busy here blaming Pakistan for this and that, it does appear that it was the PCCW in Hong Kong that caused the global youtube outage a bit ago.


----------



## Spring Onion

roadrunner said:


> On another point, while everyone is busy here blaming Pakistan for this and that, it does appear that it was the PCCW in Hong Kong that caused the global youtube outage a bit ago.




 Hong Kong isnt a Muslim State RR


----------



## Mustapha

Always Neutral said:


> Dear Mustapha,
> 
> Carry on that path and you can ban the below too
> 
> BAN BEDS BECAUSE THEY LEAD TO SEX AND ADULTRY.
> BAN TV'S BECAUSE THEY GIVE YOU WEAK EYESIGHT.
> BAN MOBILES BECAUSE THEY MAY FRY YOUR BRAINS.
> BAN DANCING BECAUSE THEY GIVE YOU A BAD BACK.
> 
> There are lot more but the humor may be lost on you. I am sure a religion followed by a billion people can weather a storm from a computer program and a few idiots who misuse it to further hate.
> 
> Regards



Salaams,

The reason YouTube maybe banned is because perhaps its proving to be more destructive than constructive. 

lol...The humor is actually on you dear brother, you bring up beds, TVs, Mobiles, and Dancing.

All of them are totally different things, and are used for different activites; hence cannot be used to prove why "Youtube shouldn't be or should be banned."

For beds...you can do many things such as sleep in a bed, eat on a bed, read on a bed, study on bed, do AP Calculus on a bed etc. thus, you can do more constructive things with a bed than destructive. Adultery can happen anywhere so it does not apply, that it is human fault.

In TV's, they should show appropriate content and nothing despicable. Its proven that if you stay 7 to 10 feet (atleast 5 feet) you will not lose your eyesight. Again, I have refuted your illogical arguement. However if you really are persistent, you can wear glasses/contacts and most lately; you can apply for laser surgery. Finally if it was unintentional, Allah will not hold you accountable. Allah will only hold you accountable the things you did by choice. So for example if you did on purpose to hurt youself, yes, you are doing "haraam."

The mobile issue about radiation was quite recent, hence they fixed that issue already. Don't worry, its "okay" to use a mobile now, stop crying...  and also please refer at the last three sentences of the last paragraph.

Some types of dancing are haraam, such as a girl and boy dancing together. (unless its a husband and wife) Or if you dance inappropriately.

Anyways, again I will say the same sentences again ---> Finally if it was unintentional, Allah will not hold you accountable. Allah will only hold you accountable the things you did by choice. So for example if you did on purpose to hurt youself, yes, you are doing "haraam."



Well, the ban has been lifted now but thats not the point. If YouTube is proving to be a Universal transit point for "haraam" videos and more destructive than constructive, then it should be controlled. My advise to YouTube is to assign a criteria for uploaded videos so it doesn't offend any particular group or anything viceful. 

Most people will agree with me, but please don't try to change the World's decorum of morality or sense of inhibitions ; you won't be the one.  & 

In the end, Alhumdullah, whatever reason it was unblocked for was perhaps for the best.

Allah hafiz


----------



## solid snake

Mustapha said:


> Some types of dancing is haraam, such as a girl and boy dancing together. (unless its a husband and wife) Or if you dance inappropriately.



If you think dancing is haram, then don't watch videos in which people are dancing.

As for me, we have dances by girls and boys at our family weddings, and you can't tell us that we can't upload those videos on YouTube to share with our family all over the world.


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

SS, I said some types are...not all... As long it is appropriate, not viceful, not girls and boys dancing (except for husband and wife), and at the same time meaningful...why can't people dance?
Well I personally don't dance, but as long it follows the rules stated above, then its ok.

You are not understanding the whole context of the sentence you quoted. You are only making yourself look silly, not me. I said "Some types."

Yes, ah-hem I realize there is a misconception on this issue. Girls and boys should not dance together in the same room, it doesn't matter whatever the occassion is.

By all means you are entitled to dance with whoever you like and your family members. Afterall, we can only convey the message.


----------



## solid snake

Who gave you the right to decide what is viceful? You want "some types" of dance videos to be blocked. I don't consider any dancing to be 'viceful', so if it is blocked the interpretation of people who have your view on the matter will be forced upon me. 

what good will it do? I will find other ways to watch my favorite MTV songs. You can't have have half-hearted censorship. Either ban everything, or nothing. It becomes arbitrary and a waste of time when you try to block things here and there.

So while YouTube was blocked, **** sites were freely available in Pak. Why weren't those banned? Because theres billions of them and it's impossible to block them. So why ban YouTube, which dosen't even have anything graphic on it? This episode only succeded in making Pakistan look really stupid.


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

In different countries, different rules appy, and different actions will take place.

Yes, do that! Be a rebel! Just the same old American slogan isn't it? Well if you are trying to evade the laws and rules only you and your comrades will suffer. 

Ummm... What **** websites? Thats alright, I really don't want to know, but if they are there then there should some sort of action taking place aganist it.

Well, if China can block some websites such as CNN and BBC or anything that promotes democracy why can't Pakistan not block YouTube?


----------



## Always Neutral

Mustapha said:


> Salaams,
> 
> The reason YouTube maybe banned is because perhaps its proving to be more destructive than constructive.
> 
> lol...The humor is actually on you dear brother, you bring up beds, TVs, Mobiles, and Dancing.
> 
> All of them are totally different things, and are used for different activites; hence cannot be used to prove why "Youtube shouldn't be or should be banned."
> 
> For beds...you can do many things such as sleep in a bed, eat on a bed, read on a bed, study on bed, do AP Calculus on a bed etc. thus, you can do more constructive things with a bed than destructive. Adultery can happen anywhere so it does not apply, that it is human fault.
> 
> In TV's, they should show appropriate content and nothing despicable. Its proven that if you stay 7 to 10 feet (atleast 5 feet) you will not lose your eyesight. Again, I have refuted your illogical arguement. However if you really are persistent, you can wear glasses/contacts and most lately; you can apply for laser surgery. Finally if it was unintentional, Allah will not hold you accountable. Allah will only hold you accountable the things you did by choice. So for example if you did on purpose to hurt youself, yes, you are doing "haraam."
> 
> The mobile issue about radiation was quite recent, hence they fixed that issue already. Don't worry, its "okay" to use a mobile now, stop crying...  and also please refer at the last three sentences of the last paragraph.
> 
> Some types of dancing are haraam, such as a girl and boy dancing together. (unless its a husband and wife) Or if you dance inappropriately.
> 
> Anyways, again I will say the same sentences again ---> Finally if it was unintentional, Allah will not hold you accountable. Allah will only hold you accountable the things you did by choice. So for example if you did on purpose to hurt youself, yes, you are doing "haraam."
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the ban has been lifted now but thats not the point. If YouTube is proving to be a Universal transit point for "haraam" videos and more destructive than constructive, then it should be controlled. My advise to YouTube is to assign a criteria for upoladed videos so it doesn't offend any particular group or anything viceful.
> 
> Most people will agree with me, but please don't try to change the World's decorum of morality or sense of inhibitions ; you won't be the one.  &
> 
> In the end, Alhumdullah, whatever reason it was unblocked for was perhaps for the best.
> 
> Allah hafiz



As I said HUMOR IS LOST ON YOU. 

Anyway Thank you for enlightening me what beds can be used for ! Calculus ? I thought they were for haram activities only. 

One last thing if haram or whatever message are posted on U Tube what stops you from posting NON HARAM videos and spreading the message of your creator ? Why ban U Tube ?

Regards


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

lol why thank you...yes I was always the class clown  ...anyways...

All I can say is that for YouTube, to prevent any anger towards it, it should set up a rubric for videos being uploaded. Also the videos being uploaded should not degrade anything or promote anything that is offensive to any particular group and anything obcsene. I keep saying this over, and over again, yet people don't seem to give a wooden nickel about it.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Mustapha said:


> Salaams,
> 
> lol why thank you...yes I was always the class clown  ...anyways...
> 
> All I can say is that for YouTube, to prevent any anger towards it, it should set up a rubric for videos being uploaded. Also the videos being uploaded should not degrade anything or promote anything that is offensive to any particular group and anything obcsene. I keep saying this over, and over again, yet people don't seem to give a wooden nickel about it.



Why in the first place go there and watch videos that offend you?


----------



## solid snake

Mustapha said:


> In different countries, different rules appy, and different actions will take place.



Please tell me what blocking YouTube will achieve, other than deprive the people of Pakistan of one of the most popular websites in the world? YouTube is not even blocked in Saudi Arabia.



Mustapha said:


> Yes, do that! Be a rebel! Just the same old American slogan isn't it? Well if you are trying to evade the laws and rules only you and your comrades will suffer.



Watching YouTube is hardly considered rebellious, the vast majority of internet users in the world go on it regularly. 



Mustapha said:


> Ummm... What **** websites? Thats alright, I really don't want to know, but if they are there then there should some sort of action taking place aganist it.



millions of **** websites. just google it and see what comes up. It takes major work to block just one website. It would take an entire lifetime to block all the **** websites that exist today, even then the block would be ineffective, because there are new ones coming up every day. 

And there are other methods through which people can bypass the bans, ie. downloading off ********, limewire or from file hosting sites such as putfile.



Mustapha said:


> Well, if China can block some websites such as CNN and BBC or anything that promotes democracy why can't Pakistan not block YouTube?



That is a bad thing about China, not a good thing. That is what separates China from the developed world. As China grows more powerful, it is relaxing it's strict censorship laws, albeit slowly. Besides, their censorship is not because of religion, it is a carryover of their communist culture.


----------



## Mustapha

Salaams,

Its not always the YouTube website my dear friend. Technically YouTube is much more than any ordinary website out there. The thing with YouTube is that there are no restrictions or rules of uploading videos. Thus, anyone can put up anything they like. Secondly YouTube does not delete videos; it saves them. Also not only that, people can always "copy and paste" YouTube videos from one website to another. Are you starting to see the bigger picture here?

So people, may not always go to YouTube itself, but may indirectly try to get the videos to promote any obcsene activity or spam...


----------



## Mustapha

solid snake said:


> Please tell me what blocking YouTube will achieve, other than deprive the people of Pakistan of one of the most popular websites in the world? YouTube is not even blocked in Saudi Arabia.



Salaams,
I said many times before, if YouTube is being destructive, then its saving the Pakistani people from what is considered obscenity!

LOL, are you joking! Have you even been to or lived in KSA? If KSA hasn't blocked anything, it has blocked most! KSA has gone so far they even banned specific webpages within networks and organizations they thought was inapropriate. For example wikipedia and encarta links will be blocked. 

Nice arguement about the YouTube not being blocked in KSA...however I'm pretty sure they blocked the specific webpages with those specific videos they believed are wrong!





solid snake said:


> Watching YouTube is hardly considered rebellious, the vast majority of internet users in the world go on it regularly.




lol, again you are taking or atleast misunderstanding me. I said if there is a country that has laws or rules and if you are trying to evade them, then you are being a rebel. Most people will agree with me...





solid snake said:


> millions of **** websites. just google it and see what comes up. It takes major work to block just one website. It would take an entire lifetime to block all the **** websites that exist today, even then the block would be ineffective, because there are new ones coming up every day.



No, thats okay, bs is bs. Why should I go and try to find out how many there are. LOL, are you joking! Have you even been to KSA? If KSA hasn't blocked anything, it has blocked most!




solid snake said:


> And there are other methods through which people can bypass the bans, ie. downloading off ********, limewire or from file hosting sites such as putfile.



There are some who consider these so called "********" as stealing, because you are only receiving as the consumer, while the producer of whatever it maybe gets nothing in return.




solid snake said:


> That is a bad thing about China, not a good thing. That is what separates China from the developed world. As China grows more powerful, it is relaxing it's strict censorship laws, albeit slowly. Besides, their censorship is not because of religion, it is a carryover of their communist culture.



Communism is a political ideology. 
However some in China think its a religion! 
What do you have to say about that? 
Allah Hafiz


----------



## Icarus

As many of you may know, a group of people on facebook are observing "Everybody draw Muhammad day"(Astaghfirullah) on the 20th of May. Unfortunately, non-muslims fail to realise that there are over 1.5 billion muslims in the world, and only a handful of them are terrorists. Attempts such as these, to get even with the terrorists will come to nothing, except that more muslims will be drawn towards the terrorist's ideology by proving that non-muslims cannot be trusted to respect religious and social views of muslims. I request all members with a Facebook id to please use "Report Abuse" option and try and stop this unjustice.
If nothing else, this action will radicalise even the neutral muslims, making matters much worse.


----------



## aakalim

Why do we need to act paranoid when these kind of things happen, why cant we just ignore these people..? So what if they are drawing our prophet, would it in any way descrease the stature of our prophets, or would it decrease the love and respect we have in our hearts for our Beloved Prophet..?

Creating so much fuss about it would only play into their hands. It will create more publicity and attention for them.

I think muslims must learn to ignore these kind of incidents and stop being so insecure.

Just my opinion, no offence intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Icarus

> Why do we need to act paranoid when these kind of things happen, why cant we just ignore these people..? So what if they are drawing our prophet, would it in any way descrease the stature of our prophets, or would it decrease the love and respect we have in our hearts for our Beloved Prophet..?



We can ignore it, but think of this, won't it encourage them to try such acts again ? They believe that they can hurt the sentiments of muslims in the name of "Freedom of Expression" and if someone passes a statement regarding avenging such action, they are immediately dubbed "Terrorists". These double standards have to be dealt with.



> Creating so much fuss about it would only play into their hands. It will create more publicity and attention for them.



It will also help bring their actions to light. Maybe someone will make them suffer the consequences of such actions.



> I think muslims must learn to ignore these kind of incidents and stop being so insecure.



I believe a sufficient show of force(along non-violent lines) is necessary to show these people that we are not a community that takes insults lying down. 



> Just my opinion, no offence intended.



None taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

hi 
this is what these people have always done, this is their job. i think it is better if we ignore them. our religion is great it has taught us to respect other prophets including Jesus, we cannot even think about insulting him. The greatness of our Prophet Muhammad SAW lies in this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Peregrine said:


> hi
> this is what these people have always done, this is their job. i think it is better if we ignore them. our religion is great it has taught us to respect other prophets including Jesus, we cannot even think about insulting him. The greatness of our Prophet Muhammad SAW lies in this fact.



Kind of unfair though, we can't abuse their religion where as they can have a crack at ours any time they please.


----------



## nForce

Kakgeta said:


> Kind of unfair though, we can't abuse their religion where as they can have a crack at ours any time they please.



its better to take a crack at the perpetrator,rather than taking a crack on the religion followed by him,in the process hurting the sentiments of a whole lot of other people who have done nothing wrong...

cmon..following a religion makes a person civilized..how can we act uncivilized just to protect that very religion???It sounds contradictory isnt it???


----------



## T-Faz

Come on, no one even cares what they do, people like you promote such things and blow it out of proportion.

Should we go fight everyone who has something bad to say or do, let God deal with them, and what will we achieve by beating or hurting them anyway apart from putting our name through mud once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

I think it is best to ignore them. I strongly believe that there are channels in the west(Europe+America) that want to create as much hatred and tension as they can between muslims and the west to gain whatever they want to gain. These channels can only be successful if we get obssessed with this issue and react to it without a good thinking. Trust me the public in these countires dont give a damn about these cartoons and dont care about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

I am half expecting mass murders across the united states and the other half im expecting nothing to happen.

but seriously they can do whatever they want to do. quit complaining.


----------



## Icarus

nForce said:


> its better to take a crack at the perpetrator,rather than taking a crack on the religion followed by him,in the process hurting the sentiments of a whole lot of other people who have done nothing wrong...
> 
> cmon..following a religion makes a person civilized..how can we act uncivilized just to protect that very religion???It sounds contradictory isnt it???



By saying "Taking a Crack at their religion" I was trying to reciprocate their gesture at them, i.e. Hurting the sentiments of a HUGE community to get even with a microscopic minority.

I was not planning to or am ever going to try such a shameful act.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Just bycott f....book

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

T-Faz said:


> Come on, no one even cares what they do, people like you promote such things and blow it out of proportion.
> 
> Should we go fight everyone who has something bad to say or do, let God deal with them, and what will we achieve by beating or hurting them anyway apart from putting our name through mud once more.



Although I might sound like one, I am not an extremist, infact I have spent the last two years fighting against the terrorists in Bajaur. And it is actions such as these that make me question the wisdom of all that fighting and struggling. 
If it were only a couple of people, i would have said that maybe they had a beer too many and decided to do something stupid, but registration for this event numbers in the THOUSANDS.


----------



## Icarus

FreekiN said:


> I am half expecting mass murders across the united states and the other half im expecting nothing to happen.
> 
> but seriously they can do whatever they want to do. quit complaining.



It's the repercussions of the event I fear, last time the caricatures were published in the Danish newspaper, there were violent protests all over Pakistan thanks to JI and IJT, those SoBs set fire to everything and anything that could be burnt.
Arsonists also unleashed their full potential, im just saying that this will only help give a lot of credibility to the terrorist's claim.

Which is bad news for us, we have already lost up to 150 men here in Bajaur trying to put these animals down.


----------



## Icarus

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Just bycott f....book



Nice signature by the way !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Kakgeta said:


> Although I might sound like one, I am not an extremist, infact I have spent the last two years fighting against the terrorists in Bajaur. And it is actions such as these that make me question the wisdom of all that fighting and struggling.
> If it were only a couple of people, i would have said that maybe they had a beer too many and decided to do something stupid, but registration for this event numbers in the THOUSANDS.



well you see...........non-muslims are in billions.........and all have not registered it.

every community have stupids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Prometheus said:


> well you see...........non-muslims are in billions.........and all have not registered it.
> 
> every community have stupids.



Well I guess I can't argue with that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kakgeta said:


> Nice signature by the way !!!!!!!



Thanks.I like the last sentence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

For all those who say to just ignore it... well I humbly but strongly disagree with them... Do you guys think that they will just stop at drawing cartoons? This is progressive desensitization about religion. The love of the Prophet (s.a.w.) is incumbent upon us. The love for our Holy Prophet (s.a.w.), the beloved of ALLAH ALMIGHTY has been placed even higher than the love for our most beloved. That is the essence of Imaan. Now would you be able to ignore if the world drew all kinds of cartoons of your beloved and act as if nothing happened? If you can then I am sorry but any sane person would doubt your claim to love that person... Now I am not asking to act all crazy but act according to the teachings of the very Prophet (s.a.w.) who was sent as a Mercy for not just mankind but for all God's creations as Allah Himself calls His beloved as RehmatulilAlameen!

I believe the best way for us to counter is to follow Islam even more than we already do, and I do believe we follow very little and pray for those ignorant souls who don't know what blasphemy they are committing that may Allah guide them and if guidance is not in their destiny and they keep on committing such acts then may they die a most miserable and slow painful death and let that be a clear sign for all. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

After clear discrimination of Facebook for not banning blasphemous Fan Page, Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom has directed PTA to ban Facebook in Pakistan, told us sources close to authority.

A reliable source, who is in direct contact with Secretary MoIT, told ProPakistani that ministry has issued the directive to PTA to ban said blasphemous content in the country.

Ministry of Information Technology directs PTA for banning any URL or whole of website in case of any inappropriate content available on it.

It is yet to be ascertained if the whole Facebook will be banned or just a single URL will be filtered. In both the situations, step is inline with thousands of Facebook users and according to their urge of boycotting Facebook on May 20th.

It merits mentioning here that a Fan Page on Facebook is encouraging its members to draw Prophet Mohammads drawings (Sallallahu Alayhi Wa-aal-hi-Wasallam).

Despite thousands of requests, Facebook didnt put this page down even it violated Facebooks own terms of services.

Blashphemous Facebook Page Banned in Pakistan [Updated] - ProPakistani


Truth or Internet Rumor?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

hope its true..
and they delete the page againstt the islam


----------



## Chappal Chor

umairp said:


> After clear discrimination of Facebook for not banning blasphemous Fan Page, Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom has directed PTA to ban Facebook in Pakistan, told us sources close to authority.
> 
> A reliable source, who is in direct contact with Secretary MoIT, told ProPakistani that ministry has issued the directive to PTA to ban said blasphemous content in the country.
> 
> Ministry of Information Technology directs PTA for banning any URL or whole of website in case of any inappropriate content available on it.
> 
> It is yet to be ascertained if the whole Facebook will be banned or just a single URL will be filtered. In both the situations, step is inline with thousands of Facebook users and according to their urge of boycotting Facebook on May 20th.
> 
> It merits mentioning here that a Fan Page on Facebook is encouraging its members to draw Prophet Mohammads drawings (Sallallahu Alayhi Wa-aal-hi-Wasallam).
> 
> Despite thousands of requests, Facebook didnt put this page down even it violated Facebooks own terms of services.
> 
> Blashphemous Facebook Page Banned in Pakistan [Updated] - ProPakistani
> 
> 
> Truth or Internet Rumor?



See thats their game of money making. You make a page which offends some one and then people out of urge click on that link and they get dollars. There is a community on facebook which is "I hate those who hate India" which was created against the community "I hate India". now this "I hate those who hate India" has around 7 lakh members but the hate india community continues to be there though almost 3.5 lakh users might have sent the request to ban that community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

Last time Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom took down youtube worldwide. LOL.

Lets see what they do now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chappal Chor

T-Faz said:


> Last time Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom took down youtube worldwide. LOL.
> 
> Lets see what they do now.



yaar do you think banning will really solve the problem? It is like being an ostrich with his head in sand thinking that the threat is over because it cant see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

need a source


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
they ban it or not Face book stinks either way


----------



## T-Faz

Chappal Chor said:


> yaar do you think banning will really solve the problem? It is like being an ostrich with his head in sand thinking that the threat is over because it cant see it.



I did not say banning is a good idea, I do not even use FB, I was just mentioning that Pak Gov took down youtube worldwide becuase they showed the cartoon and then took it off.

I think they will just ban the one single page, not the whole website.


----------



## F86 Saber

I don't know why, who ever did this and do these kind of things, do them? Isn't it a kind of terrorism? What constructive reason can there be for provoking the sentiments of Muslims? What justification can they give except that its just vandalism. And they call us Muslims terrorists.....

I personally think these people just mock and tease us because they know we will react and that is what gives them pleasure. The best way to deal with these elements is to ignore them just like we ignore barking dogs. When they wouldn't see any reaction from us they'll eventually stop doing it. 

These are people who have absolutely no respect for any religion be it Islam, Hinduism or Christianity. I have seen countless Hollywood movies making fun of Jesus Christ, Buddah and other religious elements.


----------



## Chappal Chor

T-Faz said:


> I did not say banning is a good idea, I do not even use FB, I was just mentioning that *Pak Gov took down youtube worldwide* becuase they showed the cartoon and then took it off.
> 
> I think they will just ban the one single page, not the whole website.



poore world main................??? I did not get taht. how can they ban it world wide.

Yaar banning and then lifting the ban is regular affair with your goverment. kabhi you tube, kabhi indian channel, kabhi facebook.


----------



## T-Faz

Chappal Chor said:


> poore world main................??? I did not get taht. how can they ban it world wide.
> 
> Yaar banning and then lifting the ban is regular affair with your goverment. kabhi you tube, kabhi indian channel, kabhi facebook.



Youtube learned their lesson well:

YouTube blames Pakistan network for 2-hour outage | News Blog - CNET News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Chappal Chor said:


> yaar do you think banning will really solve the problem? It is like being an ostrich with his head in sand thinking that the threat is over because it cant see it.



I think the ban should be given to entire Face book, and eventually it will cause damage to Face book. Think entire Pakistani users will stop browsing face book, which will definitely decrease the traffic at site, imagine if a few more countries start banning face book...? 

Sites like face book earn money from traffic, so if we ppl manage to decrease the traffic drastically, we'll be able to force them to stop this ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

Chappal Chor said:


> poore world main................??? I did not get taht. how can they ban it world wide.
> 
> Yaar banning and then lifting the ban is regular affair with your goverment. kabhi you tube, *kabhi indian channel*, kabhi facebook.



not like your govt who has banned all the pakistani channels forever not kabi kabi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chappal Chor

kugga said:


> not like your govt who has banned all the pakistani channels forever not kabi kabi



are yaar kam se kam consistent to hain. kya fayda pehla episode dekh kar 20 episode par ban khol dete hain

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




T-Faz said:


> Youtube learned their lesson well:
> 
> YouTube blames Pakistan network for 2-hour outage | News Blog - CNET News



are **** re. Accidental hacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohan

F86 Saber said:


> These are people who have absolutely no respect for any religion be it Islam, Hinduism or Christianity. I have seen countless Hollywood movies making fun of Jesus Christ, Buddah and other religious elements.



You obviously don't know the meaning of humour.

So backwards you people are.



> not like your govt who has banned all the pakistani channels forever not kabi kabi



I thought that Pakistani channels simply hadn't registered themselves or something.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

why do i feel that PTA is not that stupid that they will BAN facebook


----------



## Kompromat

Unwanted content can blocked easily , PTA wont Block the whole website.


----------



## Chappal Chor

EmO GiRl said:


> why do i feel that PTA is not that stupid that they will BAN facebook



Kyun Ji aisa ki kiya facebookiyo ne?


----------



## T-Faz

sohan said:


> You obviously don't know the meaning of humour.
> 
> *So backwards you people are.*
> 
> I thought that Pakistani channels simply hadn't registered themselves or something.



And here comes sohan with his three lines reeking of stereotype. Buddy have you got something substantial to say or do you just like to drop your offensive comments generalising everyone.

Also that registration point is just a falacious argument to stop Pak channels in india becuase if they show our channels and the indian people see what we are like then they would have you think differently from what your government feeds you.

This affects the government propaganda and thus cannot happen.


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> Youtube learned their lesson well:
> 
> YouTube blames Pakistan network for 2-hour outage | News Blog - CNET News



what loss they accrued for these two hours???


----------



## Icarus

I have just learnt that PTA has issued an ultimatum announcing that if the blasphemous link is not closed before 20th of May, facebook will be blocked in Pakistan.


----------



## Kompromat

Chappal Chor said:


> Kyun Ji aisa ki kiya facebookiyo ne?



Dont you dare ask that question


----------



## SurvivoR

Well well well... so in comes sohan the jester... Well if I didn't get this clown wrong, he is suggesting that making fun of the Holy Prophets is something to be supported? something that is a sign of progress? well what do u know about the high and honorable level of the Holy Prophets, you *** worshipper... well, its gonna be fun watching you and your antics when the world deliberately makes some really "funny" and "humorous" caricatures and cartoons of your gods... Well i surely would love to see how forward you are then. Our faith teaches utmost respect for the holy messengers of God Almighty. They brought God's message to the world and this is how we are to repay the chosen ones?

I would request the mods to ban this loser immediately along with his ip. He is nothing but a waste of our time, energy and bandwidth. 

Advice for sohan the clown... Go make fun of your gods and prove how great a sense of humor you got. We are fine here with our "backwardness".


----------



## Chappal Chor

SurvivoR said:


> Well well well... so in comes sohan the jester... Well if I didn't get this clown wrong, he is suggesting that making fun of the Holy Prophets is something to be supported? something that is a sign of progress? well what do u know about the high and honorable level of the Holy Prophets, *you *** worshipper... *well, its gonna be fun watching you and your antics when the world deliberately makes some really "funny" and "humorous" caricatures and cartoons of your gods... Well i surely would love to see how forward you are then. Our faith teaches utmost respect for the holy messengers of God Almighty. They brought God's message to the world and this is how we are to repay the chosen ones?
> 
> I would request the mods to ban this loser immediately along with his ip. He is nothing but a waste of our time, energy and bandwidth.
> 
> Advice for sohan the clown... Go make fun of your gods and prove how great a sense of humor you got. We are fine here with our "backwardness".



watch your tongue or be ready for replies in the same tone.


----------



## Kompromat

Cool down boys.


----------



## SurvivoR

listen u chappal chor... I have been watching my tongue for quite some time now... its you guys who need a leash... you have no right to come and diss here... I didn't say any thing wrong when i said u guys worship rats along with other animals... tell me if i said anything wrong. rather than asking ur own kind to watch his mouth u have the audacity to ask me?! Don't even start cuz u sure will be sorry u did. now go and steal some chappals u chappal chor.


----------



## Chappal Chor

SurvivoR said:


> listen u chappal chor... I have been watching my tongue for quite some time now... its you guys who need a leash... you have no right to come and diss here... I didn't say any thing wrong when i said u guys worship rats along with other animals... tell me if i said anything wrong. rather than asking ur own kind to watch his mouth u have the audacity to ask me?! Don't even start cuz u sure will be sorry u did. now go and steal some chappals u chappal chor.



Dont start ur crap when you dont know a shyt about hinduism. and as per hinduism you are wrong. In hinduism animals are not god but in fact it says that in every living and non living thing there is god. Cow is just a sacred animal and for obivious reasons not god or something. Even the idols are not gods they are manifestation of god. So keep your madarsa knowledge to yourself and yes i have the audacity to ask you do you have balls to answer..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

self deleted......


----------



## SurvivoR

Hahahaha what a loser! so manifestation of gods in rats? hmmm nice, now which one of ur gods do u see in a ***? and what about cockroaches... hmm and the fleas? wow u sure have some really shitty manifestations for ur gods... I pity them for how low have u brought them to be! Kuch haya karo... I have long shunned the path of ridiculing others as my faith doesn't allow it, so can't go to ur cheap chor levels... And the balls thingy ahh the fascination with balls and d**ks! I believe u guys worship that as well or is that too a manifestation... correct me if i m wrong again on this count. Go learn some manners of how to act with ur hosts when u r a guest. How many times do u need to be reminded! 

btw how many chappals did u chori today?


----------



## WAQAS119

Deleted...........


----------



## SurvivoR

May Allah guide us all to the straight path and forgive our sins. Ameen


----------



## SurvivoR

I am sorry if I hurt any religious sentiments of the good hindu guests here, for I couldn't control myself after reading mr. sohan's comment. I request that mods please do take to task this troll.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

anybody can challenge this in a court as the constitution of Pakistan states that the there is nothing above the teachings of Quran and Sunnah and the state is servant to abide by the laws and boundaries envisioned by Quran and Sunnah. Based upon that if anybody challenges validity of FB in court in Pakistan, than i think it will surely get banned.... for good...!!!


----------



## s90

Let's ban the internet. 

They have blocked that FB page, its accessible by proxy anyway.


----------



## sarcastic

SurvivoR said:


> Well well well... so in comes sohan the jester... Well if I didn't get this clown wrong, he is suggesting that making fun of the Holy Prophets is something to be supported? something that is a sign of progress? well what do u know about the high and honorable level of the Holy Prophets, you *** worshipper... well, its gonna be fun watching you and your antics when the world deliberately makes some really "funny" and "humorous" caricatures and cartoons of your gods... Well i surely would love to see how forward you are then. Our faith teaches utmost respect for the holy messengers of God Almighty. They brought God's message to the world and this is how we are to repay the chosen ones?
> 
> I would request the mods to ban this loser immediately along with his ip. He is nothing but a waste of our time, energy and bandwidth.
> 
> Advice for sohan the clown... Go make fun of your gods and prove how great a sense of humor you got. We are fine here with our "backwardness".



Aare sir ji GOD is same , Same Almighty Force we call it Allah, Jeasus, Ram etc...We all refer to same Almighty. And if someone make fun of allah or Ram or Jeasus they are making fun of the same god . Understand this sir ji .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Hey, hey, hey, lets cut the religion bashing talk, our beliefs and faith are dear to us all and there is no sense in hurting someone's sentiments by abusing their religion.
What someone believes is their personal matter and a Defence forum is no place to discuss this, so a humble request "Cut it".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> they ban it or not Face book stinks either way



Exactly... I am getting bore of this FB. Ban it


----------



## Hyde

Yahooooooooooooooo Yahoooooooooooo Yahooooooooooooo

Ban Facebook in Pakistan - so that peoples can spare some more time on Studies rather than chatting with strangers..............

And feel free to share your passwords with me in PM  i'll take care of your IDs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

^^^haha XD


----------



## Frankenstein

T-Faz said:


> Last time Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom took down youtube worldwide. LOL.
> 
> Lets see what they do now.



Facebook will suffer the same way but for longer period


----------



## SQ8

They should ban facebook anyway.. waste of valuable time for everyone.


----------



## Hyde

*ISPs directed to block Facebooks blasphemous link*
Updated at: 1912 PST, Tuesday, May 18, 2010
ISPs directed to block Facebooks blasphemous link KARACHI: The Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) has directed the Internet Service Providers (ISPs) to close a Facebooks link about the competition of the blasphemous caricatures.

A caricature competition is being held on May 20 at a link of the Welcome to Facebook | Facebook under a plot to hurt the millions of Muslims around the world.

The PTA, taking notice of this attempt, has asked the ISPs to ensure the blockage of this particular link of the facebook website.

ISPs directed to block Facebooks blasphemous link - GEO.tv


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Facebook Should be banned. I use Facebook so much , but i am ready to by-cot it.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Update: (3:14 PM &#8211; May 18, 2010) We have received confirmation from PTA that directive has been issued to all ISPs for blocking a single URL (of the particular Fan Page). Order was issued by Yawar Yasin, Director Enforcement PTA.

PTCL has confirmed the recipient of the order and said that specific URL is in process of being blocked throughout its network.

Update: (8:24 PM &#8211; May 18, 2010) Facebook fan page in question is still opening on various ISPs, however, reports are coming that specific URL is inaccessible on selected ISPs. Complete blackout is expected later tonight.

Source: Propakistani


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
All Muslim states should take this step why only Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

so is that mean they are banning one URL only?

I was thinking they banned all facebook


----------



## mehru

And how banning the website will effect their health? They do this just to annoy us. Ignore it. Simple as that. They will stop doing this in case of no response. Banning the website is like
"Billi ko dekh key Kabootar ankhen band kar ley"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

mehru said:


> And how banning the website will effect their health? They do this just to annoy us. Ignore it. Simple as that. They will stop doing this in case of no response. Banning the website is like
> "*Billi ko dekh key Kabootar ankhen band kar ley*"



No I do not agree !!!
Its more like you have a dog in the street whom every one(including you) feeds. Lately, the dog has started barking at you. So, you stopped feeding it.


----------



## gambit

> Kakgeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of unfair though, we can't abuse their religion where as they can have a crack at ours any time they please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kakgeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying "Taking a Crack at their religion" I was trying to reciprocate their gesture at them, i.e. Hurting the sentiments of a HUGE community to get even with a microscopic minority.
> 
> I was not planning to or am ever going to try such a shameful act.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who says you cannot insult Christianity in the same manner?

Piss Christ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Piss Christ is a 1987 photograph by photographer Andres Serrano. It depicts a small plastic crucifix submerged in a glass of the artist's urine. The piece was a winner of the Southeastern Center for Contemporary Art's "Awards in the Visual Arts" competition,[1] which is sponsored in part by the National Endowment for the Arts, a United States Government agency that offers support and funding for artistic projects.


Please note the source of money that funded this so-called 'art' piece.

So if the US government allocated some money supposedly to promote artistic expressions and some of that money was spent on an 'artist' who created an expression that insulted Christians worldwide, pray tell *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity in the same manner? Whether you approve or not, when the Taliban blew up those old Buddhist statues, that is certainly 'taking a crack' at another religion, right? If you want to draw a line that you do not cross, make that line physical assaults on persons, then by all means be as offensive as you want at symbols. Mr. Andres Serrano did and he was not harmed in anyway.

Andres Serrano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Serrano is from a half Honduran, half Afro-Cuban background and was *raised a strict Roman Catholic.*


The Vatican did not send a 'hit squad' to take out Mr. Serrano. Or do you think the Papacy should have taken a Taliban-like attitude, especially when Serrano is a Catholic? So do tell the readers *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Ignore the Trolls - THREAD CLOSED


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Intended Insults: Unintended Consequences

By Khalid Baig

On 31 January, Carsten Juste, editor-in-chief of Jyllands-Posten, published an open letter to Muslims saying he was sorry that Muslims took offence from the cartoons (which his cultural editor had commissioned for the express purpose of causing offence). In that caricature of an apology he did not admit that the paper had done anything wrong. Rather he blamed the Muslims' poor understanding of the Danish culture for their getting so upset. Then he wondered, as did many media pundits, why Muslims were not buying his apology.

He also said in a separate comment that had he known the extent of Muslim anger, he would not have published those cartoons. Since then the same cartoons have been reproduced by one newspaper after another in Europe. How could these "especially commissioned works of art" be reproduced by other papers? Only if Jyllands-Posten, the original copyright holder, gave them permission to do so. That it should continue to let others reprint these despicable cartoons, while claiming that it had expressed its regret, is only fitting in a drama that continues to reveal the depths of hypocrisy in which Europe is mired today.

In a different setting, Jan Lund, the paper's foreign editor was more open. In his Guardian interview he said. "We apologised for hurting the feelings of a lot of Muslims in this. But we don't apologise for printing the cartoons." (Translation: I am sorry your father was killed. But I am not sorry for firing at him.)

And in the theatre of the absurd, the United Nations Secretary-General, Kofi Annan, offered his own wise counsel. Even as the offending cartoons continued to be reprinted, he urged Muslims to accept the publisher's apology (which was never offered) and forget everything. "What is important is that the newspaper that initially published the cartoons has apologized, and I would urge my Muslim friends to accept the apology, to accept it in the name of Allah the Merciful, and let's move on."

It all started with a shrewdly prepared script. Jyllands-Posten would publish deeply offensive cartoons of Islam's holiest person, the Prophet Muhammad |(Sallaho Alaihe Wassallam). If Muslims protested or tried to discuss it, they would be ignored. If the protests grew louder, that would be even better. They would gleefully present the images of the deeply hurt protesters from around the Muslim world, without ever explaining what made them feel so hurt, so the audiences could easily draw the conclusions about these "extremists and fanatics." That would fit in nicely with the current narrative about Islam and terrorism. In either case they would be winning.

And so it began. Stunned Muslims called the editor for a meeting and were refused. When ambassadors from twelve Muslim countries tried to arrange a meeting with the prime minister, he also refused to meet them, saying the government had nothing to do with the regulation of the media. This was a lie, but in this holy campaign that did not matter. Both did find the occasion to lecture the complaining Muslims on the virtues of democracy. Obviously there was no place for a dialog in their "democracy." Democracy meant only one thing: their unending right to insult Islam and Muslims and the unending obligation of Muslims to submit to that.

Then something unexpected happened. People in the Muslim world decided to take some action beyond protests. They decided to refuse to buy any products from Denmark. With just one company, Arla Foods, facing losses of 1.8 million dollars a day, the scene changed. That is when the newspaper and the government issued half-hearted and disingenuous regrets.

Islam Teaches Decency and Dignity

However, the media machine has framed it as a clash between Islam and the cherished European values of freedom of expression.

It is true that Islam teaches decency and prohibits provoking followers of other religions. It teaches that we are responsible for every word we utter and will have to account for it in the Hereafter (Al-Qur'an, 50:18). The prophet Muhammad (Sallaho Alaihe Wassallam)said: "Anyone who believes in Allah and the Last Day should either say something good or keep quiet." Muslims revere all the Prophets of God, from Adam to Noah, to Abraham to Moses and Jesus (peace and blessing on them all), and finally, Prophet Muhammad (Sallaho Alaihe Wassallam). While Muslims welcome debates with other religions, they want to make sure it is a civilized debate. No ridicule, no insults. They are even prohibited from using bad words about the false gods of other religions, meant only to hurt the feelings of their followers. (Al-Qur'an, 6:108). Obviously it does not recognize the endless freedom to insult.

One will be hard pressed to find comparable teachings in the Western world.

It is not that Europe is totally unaware of the idea of responsibility that should limit the freedom of expression. In every European country there are laws restricting the freedom of expression. There are laws regarding libel, hate-speech, invasion of privacy, protection of national secrets, blasphemy, and anti-Semitism. However there is a fundamental difference between Islam and the West. In Islam the laws are based on eternal principles as laid down in the Qur'an and the teachings of the holy Prophet (Sallaho Alaihe Wassallam). In the West, on the other hand, the laws and policies are a result of compromises between competing interests. Stated principles provide a veneer but not the foundation. For example U.K. had a law against blasphemy but when Muslims tried to invoke it against the blasphemy perpetrated by the Satanic Verses in 1989, they were told that the law protected only Christianity, not Islam. What is the moral principle here? Why curbing insults against Christianity is a proper limitation of the freedom of expression but curbing those against other religions is not? Because underlying the law is not a moral principle but a compromise between Christian and secular forces.

This can take very interesting forms. Thus, on the one hand even objective inquiry into the history (of the Holocaust) is banned and people presenting an alternative view of history are sent to prison without anyone remembering freedom of expression, and on the other the filthiest of insults are permittedeven encouragedagainst Islam. Very principled indeed!

The implementation of the laws follows the same "principled" approach. Thus, Denmark has laws regarding blasphemy as well as racism. Both of these laws have been violated in the current case, the assertion of the newspaper that it broke no laws, notwithstanding. Section 266b of the Danish Criminal Code provides:

Any person who, publicly or with the intention of wider dissemination, makes a statement or imparts other information by which a group of people are threatened, insulted or degraded on account of their race, colour, national or ethnic origin, religion, or sexual inclination shall be liable to a fine or to imprisonment for any term not exceeding 2 years.

And its section 140, which deals with blasphemy, reads:

Those who publicly mock or insult the doctrines or worship of any religious community that is legal in this country, will be punished by a fine or incarceration for up to 4 month.

Similarly section 142 of the Norwegian Penal Code provides for punishment for any person "who publicly insults or in an offensive manner shows contempt for any religious creed...or for the doctrines or worship of any religious community lawfully existing here."

That these laws provided no protection to the Muslims, highlights the fact that despite their sizable populations, the Muslims carry no political weight in the European democracies.

Hence the importance of the economic boycott started by the grassroots in the Muslim countries.

The expressed worry of the pundits in Europe is that the Muslim do not understand their societies; their real worry is that the Muslims have begun to understand how these societies really work. The Muslims are realizing that if they want to get any rights and respect there, they will have to show their weight. The boycott of products from offending countries is a result of that realization and it is exactly the kind of step that, if continued patiently, can help Europe deal with its arrogance and Islamophobia. Europe could then see that treating Islam and Muslims with respect is a good policy. And in a land where honesty is the best policy (not principle but policy), that is the best one can hope for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

atmi_chuza said:


> The expressed worry of the pundits in Europe is that the Muslim do not understand their societies;



And how much do they understand our societies and systems?

I urge every one to please consider boycotting. This is how we can show our weight. Besides, there are dozens of social networking websites which one can use.


----------



## pak-yes

Good Ban Facebook.Stupid site where you can post your BS without moderation.

Moreover Facebook is just complete waste of time where people spend their entire time slinging mud on each other.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Why can't people understand Freedom of Expression? 

The editor was sorry that you were offended by his free speech, and yet he has a RIGHT to free speech. It's just like, you sneeze in the presence of another person - "You apologize". You apologize for disturbing the other guy with your sneeze, and YET you have the right to sneeze as long as long as you cover your nose. 

What's even more idiotic is that some uneducated morons want the Govt. to take action against the paper. Which is against the law! They exercised their free speech, want to exercise yours? Start painting caricatures of the editors, no one cares! That's your free speech! Burning embassies isn't within your right though. 

How often do you guys abuse atheists? Infact your whole "holy book" is extremely abusive from an atheist/non-believer stand point. Right? Don't we tolerate that? Do we ban Islam? No. BECAUSE, that's your freedom. Likewise, when some athiests abuse you, have the heart to tolerate us! 

The same goes to all the Hindu Fanatic Jackasses who harrassed MF Hussain as well.

P.S. I am going to create a FB account, just to promote free speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FreekiN

Facebook can't do anything about it.

Why would you boycott them? They are only following the rules. 

I've seen groups like "Nidal Malik Hasan isn't a terrorist" and "Nuke Denmark" etc. They weren't deleted by Facebook.


----------



## FreekiN

"Can't fix the problem? THEN BAN THE FRIGGIN PROBLEM"

i bet thats what the government's mindset is lol.

Facebook has nothing to lose. 400 million members and counting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Patriot

Its bad decision. There are millions of sites that can be offensive to people in Pakistan or Muslim. What can you do about that. The best thing is to ignore. 
Banning a site wont help. 
O God, I am already struggling with youtube. It is banned in Turkey for the last few years. Now when i am back to Pakistan, FB would be banned. 
Kindda tired of such foolish things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scrumpy

Ban the interwebs. Its full of blasphemy.


----------



## Hyde

FreekiN said:


> "Can't fix the problem? THEN BAN THE FRIGGIN PROBLEM"
> 
> i bet thats what the government's mindset is lol.
> 
> Facebook has nothing to lose. 400 million members and counting.



They have more to lose............ banning facebook in Pakistan means they will be losing a lot of members/customers resulting in no advertisement from Pakistan indirectly meaning losses to Facebook


----------



## prodevelopment

Zaki said:


> They have more to lose............ banning facebook in Pakistan means they will be losing a lot of members/customers resulting in no advertisement from Pakistan indirectly meaning losses to Facebook



Yeah but that's just one side of the story. Once the news of Pakistani ban spreads, more people would log on from the western world to see what the fuss is all about, maybe even join the group.

No disrespect but a western advertiser might be able to pay more for advertising per clicks wrt a pakistani/indian advertiser. The mods may correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## xenia

i think PTA should go for a full ban? FB already eats precious hours n these idiot games!!pakistan should get rid of this crap asap!


----------



## DesiGuy

That's not wise decision at all! it's just show up drama. 

Fine, no facebook. Alos ban all other **** sites as well.


----------



## Hyde

prodevelopment said:


> Yeah but that's just one side of the story. Once the news of Pakistani ban spreads, more people would log on from the western world to see what the fuss is all about, maybe even join the group.
> 
> No disrespect but a western advertiser might be able to pay more for advertising per clicks wrt a pakistani/indian advertiser. The mods may correct me if I am wrong here.



Whatever! Facebook is a crap - and we can't afford to waste thousands of hours of our childrens playing games on Facebook. If we don't have this facility they can go other places too but there will be many students who will be paying more attention to their coursework instead of hanging around in facebook.

Its a crap site - we don't even need it.....


----------



## prodevelopment

DesiGuy said:


> That's not wise decision at all! it's just show up drama.
> 
> Fine, no facebook. Alos* ban all other **** sites* as well.



Errrrr dude, we are talking about facebook, not f***book


----------



## DesiGuy

prodevelopment said:


> Errrrr dude, we are talking about facebook, not f***book





Why facebook is being banned? 


I guess reasons are same and of course causes are same as well!


----------



## T-Faz

Some of the people on this forum are literally idiots, read the news posted by Zaki, only a single fan page of facebook is being banned while facebook itself will be available.

Let me reiterate this, FACEBOOK is not being banned, just the page in question.


----------



## My-Analogous

gambit said:


> Who says you cannot insult Christianity in the same manner?
> 
> Piss Christ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Please note the source of money that funded this so-called 'art' piece.
> 
> So if the US government allocated some money supposedly to promote artistic expressions and some of that money was spent on an 'artist' who created an expression that insulted Christians worldwide, pray tell *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity in the same manner? Whether you approve or not, when the Taliban blew up those old Buddhist statues, that is certainly 'taking a crack' at another religion, right? If you want to draw a line that you do not cross, make that line physical assaults on persons, then by all means be as offensive as you want at symbols. Mr. Andres Serrano did and he was not harmed in anyway.
> 
> Andres Serrano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Vatican did not send a 'hit squad' to take out Mr. Serrano. Or do you think the Papacy should have taken a Taliban-like attitude, especially when Serrano is a Catholic? So do tell the readers *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity?



If some so called christian uses urine for the Prophet portrait it doesn't mean that Muslim should be bastard like Christan's to shut their mouth. I challenge you dare come to Pakistan and say one single word against Prophet Christ and you will see the reaction.

And last but not the least we respect every religion as our Prophet teach us based on Quran.

One more thing tell me who give you authority to make remarks on any one even prophets knowing the fact that even yourself is not perfect?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Why can't people understand Freedom of Expression?



Great statement ............but FOS & FOE is not un-fettered.( I can give you several examples but then you already know what I am talking about)
democracy & freedom confers & incurs rights & duties/responsibilities some of which are backed by decency, sense of fairness & principles of equity.

If you dont know that then whatever you yourself believe in is a Gaff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xMustiiej70

These people should be eaten by Grey Wolves.
And besides that..
Eu getting dominated by islam already.
Next stop.. AMERICA!
While doin that.
expand to east and stuff.
however that aint needed.


----------



## secularguy

ghazaliy2k


ghazaliy2k said:


> ...*Prophet Christ* and you will see the reaction


Muslims Enforce Jesus Christ The Saviour as a Islamic Prophet.That itself is the biggest Blasphemy if Christians are Considered.But ,I am yet to find any reactions from Christians calling for Crusades(Aggression against Unbelievers) ,similar to Jeehad.Christanity(Catholcism,Orthodoxy) has evolved to tolerate unbelievers.


----------



## Hyde

T-Faz said:


> Some of the people on this forum are literally idiots, read the news posted by Zaki, only a single fan page of facebook is being banned while facebook itself will be available.
> 
> Let me reiterate this, FACEBOOK is not being banned, just the page in question.



oh  did peoples think GoP banned Facebook? 

No they just banned one page........... i shared this news couple of hours ago 

Thats only one page - but i won't mind if they ban all facebook - you learn nothing - only time waste

 is 1000 times better than Facebook


----------



## Patriot

secularguy said:


> ghazaliy2k
> Muslims Enforce Jesus Christ The Saviour as a Islamic Prophet.That itself is the biggest Blasphemy if Christians are Considered.But ,I am yet to find any reactions from Christians calling for Crusades(Aggression against Unbelievers) ,similar to Jeehad.Christanity(Catholcism,Orthodoxy) has evolved to tolerate unbelievers.


That's part of Islam.We respect all prophets including Jesus Christ.Anyway the bigtory is just mind blowing.If this is freedom of speech then i guess Alqaida ideology is also freedom of speech.Alqaida should be allowed to publish Jihadi stuff in NEws Papers..It seems that Europe like to go though a period of fascism and racism after few decades.BNP is on the rise in England (BNP is England's Equivalent of Nazi Party of Germany)


----------



## Materialistic

> Who says you cannot insult Christianity in the same manner?
> 
> Piss Christ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Quote:
> Piss Christ is a 1987 photograph by photographer Andres Serrano. It depicts a small plastic crucifix submerged in a glass of the artist's urine. The piece was a winner of the Southeastern Center for Contemporary Art's "Awards in the Visual Arts" competition,[1] which is sponsored in part by the National Endowment for the Arts, a United States Government agency that offers support and funding for artistic projects.
> Please note the source of money that funded this so-called 'art' piece.
> 
> So if the US government allocated some money supposedly to promote artistic expressions and some of that money was spent on an 'artist' who created an expression that insulted Christians worldwide, pray tell WHO is preventing you from insulting Christianity in the same manner? Whether you approve or not, when the Taliban blew up those old Buddhist statues, that is certainly 'taking a crack' at another religion, right? If you want to draw a line that you do not cross, make that line physical assaults on persons, then by all means be as offensive as you want at symbols. Mr. Andres Serrano did and he was not harmed in anyway.
> 
> Andres Serrano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Quote:
> Serrano is from a half Honduran, half Afro-Cuban background and was raised a strict Roman Catholic.
> The Vatican did not send a 'hit squad' to take out Mr. Serrano. Or do you think the Papacy should have taken a Taliban-like attitude, especially when Serrano is a Catholic? So do tell the readers WHO is preventing you from insulting Christianity?



We have nothing to do with Christianity they are your issues. Its fine for Christians or not, or they can take it easily or not, has got nothing to do with us. 

If someone doesn't find it offensive doesn't mean that we won't too, neither it can be an excuse or justification for the aggression.

Christians din't react to that because they din't find it offensive but Muslims neither like it and nor tolerate such stuff and We are more concerned & sensitive to these issues than other people on the planet.

If someonehas sentiments and is sensitive to some issue then even his friends try to ignore commenting on that. its such a normal thing then y provoke anger among people on such a big scale !!

*Or is it that Recession has replaced the meaning of Word Mega projects for the west with such stupid stunts.*

If Christians are easy with it then make cartoons of Jesus and this even more related to you all, so go enjoy why mess with others !!

*Its just like shoot people with a gun, kill them and later retaliate by saying that I have a right to do whatever I want with my Gun.*


----------



## Materialistic

*@ secular guy*



> Muslims Enforce Jesus Christ The Saviour as a Islamic Prophet.That itself is the biggest Blasphemy if Christians are Considered.But ,I am yet to find any reactions from Christians calling for Crusades(Aggression against Unbelievers) ,similar to Jeehad.Christanity(Catholcism,Orthodoxy) has evolved to tolerate unbelievers.



*Since you are talking about Jihad with no knowledge, then I should provide you with this link. About the reality of jihad.
And to satisfy you this documentary includes researchers on Islam who are both Muslim and Non-Muslim.*

_Here it is_
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...ecrets-quran-history-channel-documentary.html


----------



## Hasnain2009

FB not working here


----------



## seo

Asallam O Alaikum,

I am Hammad and very new to this Pakistani forum. I have visited this forum many times but never get registered. But today when i heard about FACEBOOK ban in Pakistan it was little surprising for me.
Only few things i like to say. i don't know either my fellows will like it or not.

First: If Pakistan Ban Facebook in Pakistan then it is very good. As we know they never took an action to remove those pages from Facebook. So it is the right time to Ban EVERY site in Pakistan that participate in such things.

Second: I read few threads saying that there will be effect on Facebook Traffic. No way. Why? Because 90% Pakistani use Facebook to communicate with friends or finding their mate, almost 3% for games, 5% for business relationships and 2% for protesting.
So Facebook will have no lose if Pakistani do not visit facebook. 

Facebook has not quality traffic from Paksitan. Mostly Internet marketing companies will suffer but they always have an alternate.

So my vote goes to Ban entire Facebook and all these type of sites creating such pages and sketches.

May Allah Bless our Country Pakistan.


Warm Regards,
Hammad


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*Ignore these people. The sanctity of Muhammad [PBUH] is greater than this, and God Himself is the best Preserver of reputations. This is only proving their points. Lets not give them the satisfaction. 

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=122710691083883&id=836455542&ref=mf
*

pls share this on ur FB walls


----------



## Skies

Zaki said:


> is 1000 times better than Facebook






One day Facebook will become another Fµckbook, lol.


----------



## Frankenstein

When ever they try to make cartoons and stuff, more and more people convert in to Islam, they see the cartoons, they get curious that why are they making such things, they go deeper and study more about Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) and finds the truth and convert into Islam, one way they are helping us increase our population


----------



## seo

What ever it would be F..book or facebook we are Pakistani and will use it because we are so sad to hear this news.. i am right......

But off the record i am so happy Pakistan did something good against these things in last few years.


----------



## gambit

ghazaliy2k said:


> If some so called christian uses urine for the Prophet portrait it doesn't mean that Muslim should be bastard like Christan's to shut their mouth. I challenge you dare come to Pakistan and say one single word against Prophet Christ and you will see the reaction.
> 
> And last but not the least we respect every religion as our Prophet teach us based on Quran.


Does not address the question: *WHO* is preventing any muslim from insulting Christianity?



ghazaliy2k said:


> One more thing tell me *who give you authority* to make remarks on any one even prophets knowing the fact that even yourself is not perfect?


I, as an independent free thinker, am that authority.


----------



## Peregrine

gambit said:


> Does not address the question: *WHO* is preventing any muslim from insulting Christianity?



Let me answer it this way Muslims adhere to their religious principles and values and they don't transgress the parameters like Christians just for the sake of fun or you can say freedom of speech, Muslims are supposed to respect all the prophets including Jesus, Americans can them selves mock Jesus in cartoons like family guy, Simpson's etc but Muslims can't, so if you ask me, we respect Jesus more than Christians. don't ask why? as its where the common sense prevails, right? as we don't go around calling our parents or elders by any obscene names(not sure about Americans though). I hope you got my point


> I, as an independent free thinker, am that authority.



So are you saying whenever you feel like you start swearing at your neighbors, your siblings, your parents just because you think you gotta a mouth and you know how to mouth obscenity? 
Okay here is some thing go to some store and start swearing at the very first guy you see, let's see how he will react. in a word *You have the right to extend your arm, but your right stops where my nose begins*


----------



## gambit

Peregrine said:


> Let me answer it this way Muslims adhere to their religious principles and values and they don't transgress the parameters like Christians just for the sake of fun or you can say freedom of speech, Muslims are supposed to respect all the prophets including Jesus, Americans can them selves mock Jesus in cartoons like family guy, Simpson's etc but Muslims can't, so if you ask me, we respect Jesus more than Christians. don't ask why? as its where the common sense prevails, right? as we don't go around calling our parents or elders by any obscene names(not sure about Americans though). I hope you got my point


Here is the complaint...



Kakgeta said:


> Kind of unfair though, *we can't abuse their religion* where as they can have a crack at ours any time they please.


Whenever anyone sees/hears this kind of complaint it is only natural that we wonder if there is an external compulsion that restraints the person. However, internal compulsions we understand as well. It is personal restraints based upon the moral codes I subscribed to that I do not vandalize my neighbor's house. If everyone in society have the same kind of personal restraint there would be no need to have any law -- external compulsion -- to say I should not vandalize my neighbor's house.

So what is the basis of this complaint? What is that external compulsion that restraints muslims from insulting other religions? Remember, the Taliban certainly insulted Buddhism when they blew up those old Buddhist statues. They felt a certain compulsion to do so. Whether you approve or not is not the point, which is that no one punished them for insulting Buddhism.



Peregrine said:


> So are you saying whenever you feel like you start swearing at your neighbors, your siblings, your parents just because you think you gotta a mouth and you know how to mouth obscenity?


Yes.



Peregrine said:


> Okay here is some thing go to some store and start swearing at the very first guy you see, let's see how he will react. in a word *You have the right to extend your arm, but your right stops where my nose begins*


If he physically assaulted me, it would be him who violated the rule you expressed. A verbal insult does not qualify.


----------



## raleigh22

Kakgeta said:


> They believe that they can hurt the sentiments of muslims in the name of "Freedom of Expression" and if someone passes a statement regarding avenging such action, they are immediately dubbed "Terrorists". These double standards have to be dealt with.





Kakgeta said:


> By saying "Taking a Crack at their religion" I was trying to reciprocate their gesture at them, i.e. Hurting the sentiments of a HUGE community to get even with a microscopic minority.
> 
> I was not planning to or am ever going to try such a shameful act.



All this complaining about people drawing offensive cartoons sounds kind of hypocritical when it comes from someone who has an Israeli flag with the Star of David replaced with a Swastika as his avatar.

I'm sure you'll have some reason/explanation for your avatar which would be offensive to many Jews.
So why do you expect others to behave differently when it comes to Islam? In their minds, they probably have an equally valid reason for drawing cartoons.


----------



## Peregrine

gambit said:


> the Taliban certainly insulted Buddhism when they blew up those old Buddhist statues. They felt a certain compulsion to do so. Whether you approve or not is not the point, which is that no one punished them for insulting Buddhism.



Hi 
So you think Taliban are loyal to their own religion?, i am from Pakistan i know the extent of the damages caused by their irrational & outrageous actions, they blow up mosques, the massacre people in mosques by firing indiscriminately i hope providing examples is not required, & about your statement they never got punished... I am shocked seriously.. does WOT ring any bells? 





> Yes.


OMG! for sec there, you reminded me of my 5 year old nephew, anyways good for you & your shrink i guess 



> If he physically assaulted me, it would be him who violated the rule you expressed. A verbal insult does not qualify.


Are you sure you didn't attack his house first with bottle bombs? Not to mention you played a role in creating a monster and then you abandoned it because you didn't like it or most probably didn't need it any further, if Frankenstein wants to kill his creator you should know why


----------



## gambit

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> So you think Taliban are loyal to their own religion?, i am from Pakistan i know the extent of the damages caused by their irrational & outrageous actions, they blow up mosques, the massacre people in mosques by firing indiscriminately i hope providing examples is not required, & about your statement they never got punished... I am shocked seriously.. does WOT ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! for sec there, you reminded me of my 5 year old nephew, anyways good for you & your shrink i guess
> 
> 
> Are you sure you didn't attack his house first with bottle bombs? Not to mention you played a role in creating a monster and then you abandoned it because you didn't like it or most probably didn't need it any further, if Frankenstein wants to kill his creator you should know why


Please address the complaint. Else perhaps we should consider *YOU* to be that five-yr old.


----------



## raleigh22

Peregrine said:


> Not to mention you played a role in creating a monster and then you abandoned it because you didn't like it or most probably didn't need it any further, if Frankenstein wants to kill his creator you should know why



Shouldn't your logic also extend to the Taliban then?
We know who helped create them....


----------



## Nima

why are muslims so paranoid?


----------



## kidwaibhai

dont ban facebook this will give these people even more publicity. let them do what ever they want and go on with your lives banning things has never helped. think of all the things that the government of pakistan has banned over the past years. people will always find a way to get around it.


----------



## gambit

Nima said:


> why are muslims so paranoid?


Because the religious leaderships, at all levels, convinced them so.


----------



## Shamsher

facebook sucks forums are far better


----------



## Peregrine

raleigh22 said:


> Shouldn't your logic also extend to the Taliban then?
> We know who helped create them....


Hi 
didn't i just clarify that, care to scroll up and read the first para...?


----------



## Peregrine

gambit said:


> Please address the complaint. Else perhaps we should consider *YOU* to be that five-yr old.


Hi 
Complaint was addressed properly, if you couldn't understand some part then ask again and be precise. BTW mimicking others words especially of those who are way younger than you, really shows how mature you are.


----------



## raleigh22

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> didn't i just clarify that, care to scroll up and read the first para...?


I did read the first paragraph. You condemn the Taliban as not being real Muslims and for attacking Pakistan.

But you go on to suggest that if one creates a Frankenstein, he shouldn't complain later if it turns against him. 
My point being - isn't the Taliban Pakistan's Frankenstein gone wrong?
So according to you if Frankenstein wants to kill his creator you should know why....


----------



## gambit

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> Complaint was addressed properly,


No...It was not.



Peregrine said:


> if you couldn't understand some part then ask again and be precise.


Fine...Then tell the readers if there are any *EXTERNAL* compulsion that would prevent muslims from insulting other religions.


----------



## Creder

Acount deactivated, I got enough good friends in real life


----------



## Peregrine

raleigh22 said:


> I did read the first paragraph. You condemn the Taliban as not being real Muslims and for attacking Pakistan.
> 
> But you go on to suggest that if one creates a Frankenstein, he shouldn't complain later if it turns against him.
> My point being - isn't the Taliban Pakistan's Frankenstein gone wrong?
> So according to you if Frankenstein wants to kill his creator you should know why....


Hi
so who denied it, the nature of my point is like this this if PAK-FA is a JV between Russia & India then there is 50-50 partnership right?
if 50 &#37; blame goes to Pakistan then you know the rest 50% goes to whom"Dont look at me i am so innocent i was attacked in 2001"
Pakistan has paid a heavy price for being part of it, why should there be any exceptions for the other party which actually was the major party, any ways that was just an example to make him understand my point and elaborating this example any further to satisfy your curiosity will detract this topic i don't want this to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

gambit said:


> No...It was not.
> 
> 
> Fine...Then tell the readers if there are any *EXTERNAL* compulsion that would prevent muslims from insulting other religions.


Hi
They don't do it because they believe in Prophet Jesus & Mosses as true prophets, and muslims follow Quran which is a complete code of life for them, Quran strictly forbade Muslims from insulting any Prophet what so ever.
*as for respecting other religions*
Sura Al Kafiroon of the Quran says " ...You will not believe in what I believe, I will not believe in what you believe, hence, your faith is with you and my faith is with me." Ergo, no force, no competition, no comparisons......you do what you think is good, I will do what I think is good. 
I hope this will help dont target Muslims just because they show devotion to teachings of Quran & Prophet Muhammad SAW


----------



## gambit

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> They don't do it because they believe in Prophet Jesus & Mosses as true prophets, and muslims follow Quran which is a complete code of life for them, Quran strictly forbade Muslims from insulting any Prophet what so ever.
> *as for respecting other religions*
> Sura Al Kafiroon of the Quran says " ...You will not believe in what I believe, I will not believe in what you believe, hence, your faith is with you and my faith is with me." Ergo, no force, no competition, no comparisons......you do what you think is good, I will do what I think is good.
> I hope this will help dont target Muslims just because they show devotion to teachings of Quran & Prophet Muhammad SAW


More tap-dancing. But I guess we can conclude that the original complaint is invalid because there is no *EXTERNAL* compulsion to prevent muslims from insulting other religions. The Taliban's destruction of the old Buddhist statues proved that.


----------



## seo

i was googling and just saw a facebook page just clicked and it was open. PTA just trying to Ban Facebook but it may take some time.


----------



## seo

@kidwaibhai

I do agree with you that we always find alternative ways to open these sites banned by Pakistan or Banned by other countries. But notice one thing, somehow they know our weak points this is why they are trying to keep us busy in these things and they are moving a head.

Why don't we make them weak by hitting their economy? If we Ban Facebook then they will certainly lose market shares.

If you still say that we should not Ban Facebook forever then i will suggest to keep them in Banned list for couple of months at least.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

we were having a personal ban of facebook on 20th of may against the 'draw mohammad day' being celeberated, but i cant access facebook right now seems like either there is some problem with my ISP or they have banned it all together!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seo

PTA banned Facebook for Pakistan. Its not your ISP problem


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

seo said:


> PTA banned Facebook for Pakistan. Its not your ISP problem


its working now, dunno for how long


----------



## FreekiN

Guys, it's called a "proxy."

Have fun facebooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

About the blasphemous websites on phasebook..in the program aalim online amir called that IT/communications minister he told all other Islamic countries have blocked it why haven't you and they've blocked it weeks ago to him he replied he didn't know that and he will order to block it months past and yet Pakistan has to take steps even if blocked too late such a shame, that tv program was i think from January/February now calculate the time 3 months past..we talk about Zionists we've them at home..


----------



## Chappal Chor

SurvivoR said:


> Hahahaha what a loser! so manifestation of gods in rats? hmmm nice, now which one of ur gods do u see in a ***? and what about cockroaches... hmm and the fleas? wow u sure have some really shitty manifestations for ur gods... I pity them for how low have u brought them to be! Kuch haya karo... I have long shunned the path of ridiculing others as my faith doesn't allow it, so can't go to ur cheap chor levels... And the balls thingy ahh the fascination with balls and d**ks! I believe u guys worship that as well or is that too a manifestation... correct me if i m wrong again on this count. Go learn some manners of how to act with ur hosts when u r a guest. How many times do u need to be reminded!
> 
> btw how many chappals did u chori today?



guess it seems your school got blown away. is it hard to understand that hinduism belives that there is god in everything. 

Do you guys dont pray towards Kaaba which itself is a stone. but is it Allah no it is not............

as far as what you are talking about the shiva lingam just go and research on it first and then come back. no where in hinduism animals are called gods. now i am sure you will come up with hanuman without the slightest idea whats happening.  after all i know where are you from 

Regarding respect learn to respect other religons and expect the same. it was you who started with your crap on *** blah blah when there was nothing to bring Hinduism into it. Facebook has nothing to do with Hinduism. So what was your point.......... the Hosts first need to learn how to respect the guests.

well no need to clarify what your religon teaches especially you people and what not.. we all along with the world knows it. can see every third day.


----------



## Awesome

s90 said:


> Let's ban the internet.
> 
> They have blocked that FB page, its accessible by proxy anyway.


Banning facebook is not a protest, its forced. The real kicker would be if Facebook is boycotted on May 20th.

I visited the offensive page. Its filled with hate speech. It states very clearly they have made this page to show the brutality of radical Islam. This state presupposes that there is such a thing as radical Islam - and does not allow any debate on this matter, where as Muslims would have plenty to say on the wording of this statement.

Furthermore the chatter on that page is extremely bigoted. The page seems like bigot central. Everyone has a free hand describing all Muslims as "terrorists", "extremist minded", "They deserve this". Some have even suggested Muslims ought to be locked up in internment camps.

Facebook is not doing a service to free speech by siding with these bigots. These are just the very elements that would if given the chance lead to a Muslim genocide in western countries. A hop, skip and a jump away from internment camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

FreekiN said:


> Guys, it's called a "proxy."
> 
> Have fun facebooking.


Dunno what fun people have with facebook anyway. Some people hang on it every second of every day.

Most of these social networking things are really lame. Look at Twitter. People are twittering away about everything they do as if the 1000 followers they have are dying to know that you went to the bathroom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chappal Chor

The thing is we need more people like Zakir Naik to actually teach people. What muslims miss is that the number of radicals are more in comparison to those who can actually clarify. There is no such person who can actually clear doubts of people who hardly interact with Muslims

For example Kaafir is not something which is bad it refers to non believers. But one says all Kaafirs should be killed then it is obvious when someone calls a person Kaafir then he would become susceptible of the person who actually said it. In this way whole community gets labeled.


----------



## Hyde

How many times are we going to create similar threads?

Just ignore them - May Allah decide their fate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Good point let me bundle them up.


----------



## ptldM3

Good, facebook sucks. I hope they also ban twitter, what the heck is a 'tweet' anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

Good if Pakistan bans FB.. There would be certain increase of productivity.. I recommend Indian government to follow the same... lol


----------



## ptldM3

Pride said:


> Good if Pakistan bans FB.. There would be certain* increase of productivity*.. I recommend Indian government to follow the same... lol



Sometimes i can't get off of PDF  and it's killing my productivity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

ptldM3 said:


> Sometimes i can't get off of PDF  and it's killing my productivity



Same is true with me buddy. In office, I find so much wok is pending and at home, I get daily scolded by wife.. poor me


----------



## WAQAS119

*LHC issues notice to PTA on plea to ban Facebook*


LAHORE: *Justice Ijaz Ahmad Chaudhry of the Lahore High Court on Tuesday issued notice to the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority secretary to reply until Wednesday (today)*, on a petition seeking a ban on Facebook, which is holding a competition of caricatures of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). 

Islamic Lawyers Movement filed the petition through Chaudhry Zulfiqar advocate, who stated that a competition was announced on Facebook on April 20 which would continue until May 20, asking all the members of the website to create their caricatures to participate in the competition. 

Zulfiqar said under the law no practice against Islam could be allowed in the country. *He told the court that the website, having various features against the injunctions of Islam, is banned in various countries. Zulfiqar submitted that there were 45 million users of Facebook in Pakistan, adding that the PTA was responsible for its spread in Pakistan.* He said the PTA has already blocked various websites in the country but was reluctant to ban Facebook. He said students and various segments of the society have already started protests in the country, which could be harmful for the public property. He requested the court to issue directions to PTA to put an immediate ban on the use of Facebook in the Pakistan. staff report


----------



## WAQAS119

*Notice Issued to PTA Lahore High Court on &#8216;Facebook&#8217; Ban*


Lahore High Court (LHC) here Tuesday issued notice for May 19 (today) to Secretary Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) in a petition seeking ban on Facebook, networking web-site, in the country for the web-site&#8217;s attempt to hold competition of drawing caricatures of Holy Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). The petitioner Chaudhry Zulfiqar filed the petition on behalf of the Islamic Lawyers Movement.

He said that on Facebook, a competition was announced on April 20, which would run till May 20. In the competition, all of the members of the web-site were invited to draw their caricatures to participate in the competition. Chaudhry Zulfiqar said no practice, against the religion, could be allowed in the country. *He pointed that the web-site, having various features against the injunctions of Islam, is already banned in various countries. China, United Arab Emirates, Iran and Saudi Arabia have imposed ban on the web-site, he maintained.
*
He said that in Pakistan, there are 45 million users of the said web-site and the PTA was responsible of spread of this network in Pakistan. The PTA has already blocked various web-sites in the country but why it was reluctant to ban Facebook in the country, he questioned.

The petitioner conveyed that the whole Muslim nation was highly concerned about the competition, which was carried out to hurt their religious feelings. He therefore prayed to the court to issue directions to PTA to put an immediate ban on the use of the web-site in the country


----------



## Icarus

gambit said:


> Who says you cannot insult Christianity in the same manner?
> 
> Piss Christ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Please note the source of money that funded this so-called 'art' piece.
> 
> So if the US government allocated some money supposedly to promote artistic expressions and some of that money was spent on an 'artist' who created an expression that insulted Christians worldwide, pray tell *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity in the same manner? Whether you approve or not, when the Taliban blew up those old Buddhist statues, that is certainly 'taking a crack' at another religion, right? If you want to draw a line that you do not cross, make that line physical assaults on persons, then by all means be as offensive as you want at symbols. Mr. Andres Serrano did and he was not harmed in anyway.
> 
> Andres Serrano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Vatican did not send a 'hit squad' to take out Mr. Serrano. Or do you think the Papacy should have taken a Taliban-like attitude, especially when Serrano is a Catholic? So do tell the readers *WHO* is preventing you from insulting Christianity?



As for the artist, shame on him,
We can't abuse Christianity because we believe Christ(P.B.U.H) is divine and we believe in his Prophet hood, and also surrahs from the Quran stop us from abusing people's deities.


----------



## Nima

Kakgeta said:


> As for the artist, shame on him,
> *We *can't abuse Christianity because *we *believe Christ(P.B.U.H) is divine and *we *believe in his Prophet hood, and also surrahs from the Quran stop *us *from abusing people's deities.



we, we, we, us

You believe in all that, others don't. 

muslims plz stop getting your panties in a bunch when ever somebody mentions the word Mohammad
you believe in Islam, good for you. Let god sort out the haters if you believe in all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

raleigh22 said:


> All this complaining about people drawing offensive cartoons sounds kind of hypocritical when it comes from someone who has an Israeli flag with the Star of David replaced with a Swastika as his avatar.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have some reason/explanation for your avatar which would be offensive to many Jews.
> So why do you expect others to behave differently when it comes to Islam? In their minds, they probably have an equally valid reason for drawing cartoons.



It used to be "Proud Pakistani", I put it there to protest the recent killing of two Palestinian youth.


----------



## Icarus

Nima said:


> we, we, we, us
> 
> You believe in all that, others don't.
> 
> muslims plz stop getting your panties in a bunch when ever somebody mentions the word Mohammad
> you believe in Islam, good for you. Let god sort out the haters if you believe in all that.



Ignoring them is fine and well, but question is, will it stop them making those cartoons ? I believe it will encourage them, anyway, Facebook has been banned till 31st in Pakistan, long term ban is being considered and the matter is already before the court. I am content.............


----------



## Nima

Kakgeta said:


> Ignoring them is fine and well, but question is, will it stop them making those cartoons ?* I believe it will encourage them,* anyway, Facebook has been banned till 31st in Pakistan, long term ban is being considered and the matter is already before the court. I am content.............



are you serious????

lets say somebody has a disease. He loves to annoy people. Would he be encouraged if others show their annoyance or if they let it go?
you guys are hurting yourselves when you murder and scream b/c they insulted your religion. Remember van gogh? remeber the cartoons? If there is a god he will take care of things, no need to do his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Kakgeta said:


> As for the artist, shame on him,
> We can't abuse Christianity because we believe Christ(P.B.U.H) is divine and we believe in his Prophet hood, and also surrahs from the Quran stop us from abusing people's deities.



The Quran also stops us from doing a lot of other things other than abusing other peoples religion. How are we muslims doing on that end? I think I have mentioned this before but what is 50% of our faith? Look around how we muslims live our everyday lives then we can go around preaching about saving our non practicing religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usmanmir

Dear Athiest,

If there is so much Freedom of Expression then why the hell HaloCaust debate is banned in ******* Europe.

Come on..........stop the old "freedom of expression" 

Do you know yesterday I slept with your sister?

Do you like this "freedom of express"

No na...........then acknowledge it.

PS>> I respect your sister, it was just to demonstrate you limits of so called Freedom which is only for insulting Muslims, when it comes to jews then you say "oh these poor jews, respect their sentiments"

Go to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Self-Delete


----------



## Icarus

forcetrip said:


> The Quran also stops us from doing a lot of other things other than abusing other peoples religion. How are we muslims doing on that end? I think I have mentioned this before but what is 50% of our faith? Look around how we muslims live our everyday lives then we can go around preaching about saving our non practicing religion.



I don't know about others but I try my best fulfil what is expected of me, I fast and I pray, I give my poor due(Zakat), Do not consume alcohol, I avoid obscenity, do not indulge in corruption and try to respect people's rights. These are the basics of Islamic religion.


----------



## Peregrine

gambit said:


> More tap-dancing. But I guess we can conclude that the original complaint is invalid because there is no *EXTERNAL* compulsion to prevent muslims from insulting other religions. The Taliban's destruction of the old Buddhist statues proved that.


Hi 
*What does the killings of Muslims in Pakistan by Taliban prove then*? you know what Taliban did, *do you know what fundamentalist Hindus did to Babri mosque? they demolished it, was it not a holy place for Muslims? * that happened way before Taliban's demolished idols.Your hatred is clouding your judgment, you are too sacred to accept anything which defies the box in your lounge which has taught you nothing but hatred and rendered you incompetent to think on your own
I don't know in which sense you are defining this external compulsions but *there is a rule for muslims, more of an ethical code to respect other religions, both in the teaching of Prophet Muhammad SAW & also in Quran*,and i provided you that in my previous post. This simple point is too complicated for you & i already explained above why.


----------



## xenia

*LHC bans Facebook till May 31*
By Express 
May 19, 2010

LAHORE: The Lahore High Court (LHC) temporarily banned the social networking site Facebook till May 31.

The court issued the order after an Islamic forum of lawyers sought ban on its access for holding a contest of caricatures on Prophet Muhammad (pbuh).

President of the forum Chahudhry Zulfiqar demanded strict action against the site, saying that the competition would hurt religious sentiments of the Muslim community.

The telecommunication authority officials on the other hand urged the court to ban only those pages showing the offensive drawings.

Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) said that it will block the social networking site after receiving a notification by the IT ministry.

The so-called caricature competition is scheduled to be held on May 20th.

LHC bans Facebook till May 31  The Express Tribune


----------



## Taha Samad

luftwaffe said:


> About the blasphemous websites on phasebook..in the program aalim online amir called that IT/communications minister he told all other Islamic countries have blocked it why haven't you and they've blocked it weeks ago to him he replied he didn't know that and he will order to block it months past and yet Pakistan has to take steps even if blocked too late such a shame, that tv program was i think from January/February now calculate the time 3 months past..we talk about Zionists we've them at home..



well one of my friend works at IP Core II of PTCL and he told me that when this order was given some facebook groups were banned but not the entire facebook as per PTA instructions.


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
Entire Face book should be banned at least for a week but not only in Pakistan rather in all Muslim states, i wish if muslims states had strong diplomacy they could persuade non-Muslim friendly states to do that too, but alas! i am sure if some states boycott FB, it will suffer some losses


----------



## farhan_9909

facebook nt working here..


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
Yeah its not working here either


----------



## raleigh22

Kakgeta said:


> It used to be "Proud Pakistani", I put it there to protest the recent killing of two Palestinian youth.



Exactly. You had some justification in your mind to do it. And you didn't bother to think whether it would offend Jews before you did it. Or if you did, you didn't care.
All Israelis/Jews were not responsible for those 2 deaths. Yet you did something that would be extremely offensive to all Jews.

The same goes for those drawing cartoons. They probably have some justification for what they are doing in their minds - be it 9/11, 7/7, Times Square or whatever. Even though all Muslims were not responsible for those events, they don't care, just as you didn't.

You expect them not to do it because it offends Islam. But when it comes to other religions, you personally have not kept up the standard of respect you expect others to show to Islam.

Anyway, glad to see the change of avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

uff..suggestion..

Forget facebook. Create* pakbook*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirmizi2010

banning is not the only solution. the govt is actually govt n it isssssssss in power to take some powerful step. if cant apply throughout the world but should apply on atleast the whole country. however the step of Lahore hicourt is appreciable. govt is the body that can issue the emergency n the whole countrymen r bound to follow that... on the other hand private sector can also take some atep but that will not b as effective as govt's.


----------



## tirmizi2010

@ skies. u have a nice suggestion but the question is y anybdy dare to do so. n every problem has solution.


----------



## apophenia

being worked up over cartoons is a just pathetic.anyways jesus endures more mud slinging everyday.


----------



## rohailmalhi

High Court Did a very nice job .I think it should be banned permanently in Pakistan . I too stopped using F**kbook permanently.If we all stop using it thn they will learn their lesson .
their so called freedom of speech always ends up on invoking muslim sentiments and making fun of muslims .tht their freedom of speech is ..........


----------



## khanz

facebook is not banned only that group page anyway apparently theres around 45 million facebook users in pakistan according to some news sources thats a huge number whether they admit it or not this temporary ban if they do it for the whole of facebook is going to hurt them it's around 10&#37; decrease of their traffic which is alot.


----------



## T-Faz

I am announcing the creation of new website called '*MyFace*', it will be an excellent site where people put their face pic up and go about harrasing others, sharing personal info, signing up to stupid fan pages, let Pedo's check their profile and CIA monitor all your moves.

You can also meet potential partners or enemies through this site.

*MyFace* coming soon on the *Inturnat*.


----------



## Awesome

Our people should be honorable enough to boycott face book that day themselves. The ban gives these people a small victory that they were able to incite further backwardness amongst us.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Looo ji, facebook hooo gaya ban.


----------



## Iggy

Ab tum log ladkiyom ko kaise patayege??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

TaimiKhan said:


> Looo ji, facebook hooo gaya ban.



The title of this thread is misleading. They are banning only one link from Facebook. Facebook must be working fine in Pakistan - They only banned that Anti-Islam link.

If you are in Pakistan and cannot access Facebook - thats shocking news for me once again


----------



## Mirza Jatt

seiko said:


> Ab tum log ladkiyom ko kaise patayege??



arrey yar jab face book nahi tha toh log ladkiyan nahi patate the kya ???

there were many other ways to patao a girl in those days.


----------



## alibaz

It blocked right now


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> The title of this thread is misleading. They are banning only one link from Facebook. Facebook must be working fine in Pakistan - They only banned that Anti-Islam link.
> 
> If you are in Pakistan and cannot access Facebook - thats shocking news for me once again



whole site is banned dude.........


----------



## AstanoshKhan

It is EXACTLY this kind of reaction they want. They want to inflame Muslims into aggression and then say Muslims are barbaric and blood thirsty.

What they are doing is infantile and tantamount to name-calling. The drawings they draw are NOT Muhammad's PBUH. When The Prophet PBUH passed through Taif, the people mocked him, insulted him and made their children to throw rocks at him. This is far worse than childish cartoon drawings which can, and never will hurt Muslims or the Prophet. It only hurts you if you let it.

Gabriel (A.S) said that the Angels were ready to smite this village for their insolence! But the Prophet PBUH said no. He was calm. His treatment in Taif was infinitely more hurtful than these pathetic drawings which are NOT and NEVER will be drawings of Muhammad PBUH.

Once you get this through your head, you will realise how childish they are, and how childish some Muslims have been getting angry over this.

But this is what they want: for Muslims to be angered. You want to fight? Don't give them what they want...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

WAQAS119 said:


> whole site is banned dude.........



my cousin in pakistan was on facebook just a few minutes ago also from the latest news it said they blocked the link but are still waiting for orders to block the whole site so as far as i know as of yet they have not banned it maybe it unavailable coz they're still working on it not sure though like with youtube it went down for a short time when they blocked that zardari video.


----------



## Evil Flare

facebook BLOCKED !!!! ....


----------



## WAQAS119

khanz said:


> my cousin in pakistan was on facebook *just a few minutes ago* also from the latest news it said they blocked the link but are still waiting for orders to block the whole site so as far as i know as of yet they have not banned it maybe it unavailable coz they're still working on it not sure though like with youtube it went down for a short time when they blocked that zardari video.



 but me and my friends are not been able to access facebook!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

even by proxy its not working ,,


----------



## WAQAS119

may be few hackers in Pakistan are attacking it... because i heard something similar today.


----------



## FreekiN

Pakbugs and Zombie_KSA will have facebook open in no time lol

just watch


----------



## Taha Samad

some guys from my univ were planning a DOS attack on one of the fb servers.don't know how successful they were in their attempt


----------



## WAQAS119

tahasamad said:


> some guys from my univ were planning a DOS attack on one of the fb servers.don't know how successful they were in their attempt



here is the link.... download it and attack FB

http://www.sajidraheem.com/attack_facebook.zip


----------



## QADRI

facebook blocked........


----------



## WAQAS119

Few hackers have developed batch file to attack Facebook.....

here is the download link

http://********/attack_facebook.zip

just start the file and do not close it untill you turnoff your computer.


----------



## SpArK

I think instead of banning we should go and educate what the ground reality is which is opposite to what the western media has been portraying.
The ban news will be a huge successful for hate mongers and Face-book doesn't loose anything cause its not Pakistan specific and revenues from the region are not that big for them. 

My suggestion is go to the discussion tell them its not right to abuse others faith and take them head on , cause western minds are polluted with the stories they get from their media about a good religion which has been interpreted wrongly by people worldwide.


----------



## fateyma

facebook has been banned in all cities of PAKistan till31st MAY
ALHAMD-UL-LLILAH


----------



## TruthSeeker

Hey! I am an old man. What is this "Facebook"? 


(just kidding. plz ignore facebook. it is run by the bahaii .....)


----------



## Taha Samad

WAQAS119 said:


> here is the link.... download it and attack FB
> 
> http://www.sajidraheem.com/attack_facebook.zip



yap they were discussing something similar.
but i don't think this gonna work(needs a lot of people to join in) cause until one ping packet is received back, the 2nd one is not sent. but in DOS attack the concept is to flood the server with lot of requests and occupy all the threads.and this can only be done by continuously sending requests and so that any genuine request is not accommodated.


----------



## WAQAS119

TruthSeeker said:


> Hey! I am an old man. What is this "Facebook"?
> 
> 
> (just kidding. plz ignore facebook. it is run by the bahaii .....)



bahaai...??


----------



## SpArK

TruthSeeker said:


> Hey! I am an old man. What is this "Facebook"?
> 
> 
> (just kidding. plz ignore facebook. it is run by the bahaii .....)



Bahaii?/ u got to be kidding me..

Bahaii is a very small religious sect. 

Got source?


----------



## kak1978

SurvivoR said:


> Hahahaha what a loser! so manifestation of gods in rats? hmmm nice, now which one of ur gods do u see in a ***? and what about cockroaches... hmm and the fleas? wow u sure have some really shitty manifestations for ur gods... I pity them for how low have u brought them to be! Kuch haya karo... I have long shunned the path of ridiculing others as my faith doesn't allow it, so can't go to ur cheap chor levels... And the balls thingy ahh the fascination with balls and d**ks! I believe u guys worship that as well or is that too a manifestation... correct me if i m wrong again on this count. Go learn some manners of how to act with ur hosts when u r a guest. How many times do u need to be reminded!
> 
> btw how many chappals did u chori today?



Now, you are doing the same thing, that the alleged facebook page is trying to do, bad mouth ones religion. If you think you have the freedom to do it, then freedom of speech it is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Facebook banned until 31st May only

I hope they permanently ban all social websites 

Time waste


----------



## Comet

Facebook banned in only Punjab I guess. LHC ordered its ban.


----------



## Kompromat

TruthSeeker said:


> Hey! I am an old man. What is this "Facebook"?
> 
> 
> (just kidding. plz ignore facebook. it is run by the bahaii .....)



This is face book you old Man !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy

Zaki said:


> Facebook banned until 31st May only
> 
> I hope they permanently ban all social websites
> 
> Time waste





sorry, if it offense you. But what you just said makes me laugh at you.


----------



## Evil Flare

This Site is Restricted


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> here is the link.... download it and attack FB
> 
> http://www.sajidraheem.com/attack_facebook.zip






C:\Documents and Settings\Aamir Zia\My Document
11 -t -l 1300

Pinging 69.63.189.11 with 1300 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.


----------



## WAQAS119

Black Blood said:


> This is face book you old Man !



wrong......... 

this is facebook



ohhh,, i mean face in book..lol


----------



## WAQAS119

or this.................


----------



## khanz

some of you are so lame honestly facebook is already banned and your trying to attack it whats the point your just ruining it for everyone who had no part in this.


----------



## khanz

from the cartoonists homepage.......

I did NOT 'declare' May 20 to be "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day." I made a cartoon about the television show South Park being censored. I wish that was what our energies were going toward -- protesting revolutionmuslim.com's threat to Comedy Central, and Comedy Central's over reaction to it which set America on a slippery slope toward censorship! 

At any rate...my cartoon-poster, with a fake 'group' behind it (Citizens Against Citizens Against Humor -- sigh, I WISH that were a real group as I love the name of it!) went viral and was taken seriously.

I never started a facebook page (I see that the two men who started the different fb pages names have now been made public).

My one-off cartoon does not work well as a long-term plan. The vitriol this 'day' has brought out, of people who only want to draw obscene images, is offensive to Muslims who did nothing to endanger our right to expression in the first place. Only Viacom and Revolution Muslim are to blame, so...draw them instead! 

I apologize to people of Muslim faith and ask that this 'day' be called off.

Thank you to those who are turning this crazy thing into an opportunity for dialogue.

(Oh, and screw all of you who are mad at me for not leading a 'movement'. My cartoon was the beginning and end of what I had to say about this particular episode of a totally creepy, historic censorship.)

Sincerely,
Molly

P.S. The nicest email I have received have been from Muslims.


----------



## Thomas

Aamir Zia said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Aamir Zia\My Document
> 11 -t -l 1300
> 
> Pinging 69.63.189.11 with 1300 bytes of data:
> 
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.



wouldn't encouraging people to attack another website. As well as launching an attack yourself violate the rules of this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kidwaibhai

this is got to be one of the more idiotic judgements by the LHC. There is so many problems in Pakistan and all these lawyers could think of how they could ban this site. I mean these people are so out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XYON

If Facebook categories such actions under FREEDOM OF SPEECH then someone should have started a counter group showing funny cartoons skinny jews being shot or gassed or being experimented on by the Germans in the war camps or maybe even call the holocaust the largest scandal of all times!! 

I would have seen how quickly Facebook would have reacted to close which one of these offensive site first!! So much for the freedom of speech cr@p!!

Pakistan is absolutely correct in its reaction and the rest of the generally impotent Arab/ Muslim world should take cue from it! Its our right to counter such freedom of speech from our freedom of counter speech and action!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

*Facebook Banned in Pakistan:*

A Pakistani court has issued a ban on the social networking site Facebook after a user-generated contest page encourged members to post caricatures of Prophet Mohammed. 

The Lahore High Court on Wednesday instructed the Pakistani Telecommunications Authority (PTA) to ban the site after the Islamic Lawyers Movement complained that a page called &#8220;Draw Mohammed Day&#8221; is blasphemous. 

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/2010/05/201051994155758717.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Though I am a Hindu....I strongly oppose this "Draw Mohammed Contest" in Facebook.
With power(freedom of free speech) comes responsibilty (not to hurt other ppl sentiments) and Facebook has definitely gone overboard.

@all Pakistanis:

Why dont OIC organise a diplomatic protest and threaten FB that all their countries will ban it if the contest takes place.?Is it possible.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

XYON said:


> If Facebook categories such actions under FREEDOM OF SPEECH then someone should have started a counter group showing funny cartoons skinny jews being shot or gassed or being experimented on by the Germans in the war camps or maybe even call the holocaust the largest scandal of all times!!
> 
> I would have seen how quickly Facebook would have reacted to close which one of these offensive site first!! So much for the freedom of speech cr@p!!
> 
> Pakistan is absolutely correct in its reaction and the rest of the generally impotent Arab/ Muslim world should take cue from it! Its our right to counter such freedom of speech from our freedom of counter speech and action!



No other muslim country has done it because it's not a big deal just ignore it .I didn't even know about this group until pakistan made international news. I'm glad it just temporary but they could have just banned that particular page no need to ban the entire site your just blocking all the islam content aswell theres many pro-islamic pages and humanitarian groups and for national causes also 1 million muslims for allah,help gaza,free palestine,pakistan zindabad,muslims against terrorism etc there so many pages for good things.
Pakistanis need to stop acting like islam's spokesperson and getting overly emotional and learn to ignore things take the prophet's(pbuh) example and learn to ignore bad things instead of publicizing them even more.


----------



## afriend

forget religion.... love humanity....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

yep, banned..I get this when i try to open it



This Site is Restricted

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




Karthic Sri said:


> *Facebook Banned in Pakistan:*
> 
> A Pakistani court has issued a ban on the social networking site Facebook after a user-generated contest page encourged members to post caricatures of Prophet Mohammed.
> 
> The Lahore High Court on Wednesday instructed the Pakistani Telecommunications Authority (PTA) to ban the site after the Islamic Lawyers Movement complained that a page called Draw Mohammed Day is blasphemous.
> 
> Al Jazeera English - CENTRAL/S. ASIA - Pakistan court orders Facebook ban
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Though I am a Hindu....I strongly oppose this "Draw Mohammed Contest" in Facebook.
> With power(freedom of free speech) comes responsibilty (not to hurt other ppl sentiments) and Facebook has definitely gone overboard.
> 
> @all Pakistanis:
> 
> Why dont OIC organise a diplomatic protest and threaten FB that all their countries will ban it if the contest takes place.?Is it possible.?


Well these morons have to destroy it for everyone.What's the point of provoking Muslims intentionally?These people are bigots.


----------



## Creder

we cant make a statement about other countries, though i think India can..i think you will be showing huge support for your muslim minority if you guys ban it too

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## afriend

XYON said:


> If Facebook categories such actions under FREEDOM OF SPEECH then someone should have started a counter group showing funny cartoons skinny jews being shot or gassed or being experimented on by the Germans in the war camps or maybe even call the holocaust the largest scandal of all times!!
> 
> I would have seen how quickly Facebook would have reacted to close which one of these offensive site first!! So much for the freedom of speech cr@p!!
> 
> Pakistan is absolutely correct in its reaction and the rest of the generally impotent Arab/ Muslim world should take cue from it! Its our right to counter such freedom of speech from our freedom of counter speech and action!



hey theres a differnce. one is the crime against humanity.. but another is the crime against perception... i think we should not take it too serious.. there are many people who dont like you.. are you going to go after all these guys.. and i am talking about individual person... but same is true for religions..!!!


----------



## KS

Though im a Indian and a Hindu at that...i personally feel that Facebook Should not have done this.

Religious sentiments which one holds to his heart are not to be played with...watever rights u have like freedom of speech.press etc.

With power comes responsibility and one must use it wisely w/o hurting the sentiments of others.

*These are my personal views not necessarily of my country or religion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## apophenia

PTA actions aren't meant to be taken seriously..enjoy facebook 
disturb.in

Guardster Free Web Proxy
P.S be concerned about whats happening in our own backyard. http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/58309-policemen-gang-rape-13-year-old-girl.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Karthic Sri said:


> Though im a Indian and a Hindu at that...i personally feel that Facebook Should not have done this.
> 
> Religious sentiments which one holds to his heart are not to be played with...watever rights u have like freedom of speech.press etc.
> 
> With power comes responsibility and one must use it wisely w/o hurting the sentiments of others.
> 
> *These are my personal views not necessarily of my country or religion.*



Is it *Facebook* who are doing it or the members registered in it??


----------



## afriend

Karthic Sri said:


> Though im a Indian and a Hindu at that...i personally feel that Facebook Should not have done this.
> 
> Religious sentiments which one holds to his heart are not to be played with...watever rights u have like freedom of speech.press etc.
> 
> With power comes responsibility and one must use it wisely w/o hurting the sentiments of others.
> 
> *These are my personal views not necessarily of my country or religion.*



all religions are only having good views.. its us the so called caretakers of our religions who have twisted views..!!!


----------



## Super Falcon

Becauze they had said something wrong for our Beloved PROPHET MOHAMMAD (P.B.U.H) and i personally fell that what about take them to the court freedom of speech doesent mean that you insult someone tell you what if you really bellieve on freedom of speech than first go and insult US president and you willl seee what freedom of speech you willl get enough is enough for how long we keep doing this. things like these create the Extrmism and than western world cry they are giving air in fire which is their policy to tag Muslims as terrorists. and as a MUSLIM and if someone uses bad language to our BELOVED PROPHET MOHAMMAD surely gonnna pay alot for what he has done in this world and in judgement day what we can do is to as MUSLIMS where ever we are living stop using Facebook Remember. 70 percent of the world's Poulation is build on Muslims if they loose that 70 percent sure they will be on their knees. its not about pakistan


----------



## Super Falcon

and Muslim comunity must build something very similar like facebook and youtube to be used for muslim world. thats how they willl loose even more members


----------



## KS

Creder said:


> we cant make a statement about other countries, though i think India can..i think you will be showing huge support for your muslim minority if you guys ban it too



I dont think so mate........Since the GOI supported MF Hussain wen he painted our Godess nude...it would be hypocritical of them to ban FB now...there will be huge protests against the banning.

Though i for one believe religious sentiments,be it Hinduism,Islam,Christianity should not be played with by these MF s ,FB s.....


----------



## Super Falcon

can we hack other accounts from this too


----------



## Awesome

Defence.pk will not be used for launching attacks on any website.

Moreover there's no hacking involved, its just a ping command. They have given an IP address, you can "attack" any website with ping <websitename> -t. All they have todo is close down their ICMP port and you won't be able to ping them any more.

Don't do this. Don't do anything illegal. Ignore Facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Check this out:

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Tit for tat has started out.

What next? Draw 9/11 Day? I think these things should be done just to see if Facebook bans them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> sorry, if it offense you. But what you just said makes me laugh at you.



I am not offended but most of the social networking sites are good for nothing. Peoples comes chat, waste their time, destroy their studies, write a msg on each other's wall....... make friends and go to sleep again.

I have seen many students in my life who are left behind in studies thanks to Facebook like social networking websites. Its an addiction that can prove costly if you start using before your education completes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Zaki said:


> I am not offended but most of the social networking sites are good for nothing. Peoples comes chat, waste their time, destroy their studies, write a msg on each other's wall....... make friends and go to sleep again.



Seems like somebody broken your heart big time...

Let me know i'll hang  that person.


----------



## Hyde

S.U.R.B. said:


> Seems like somebody broken your heart big time...
> 
> Let me know i'll hang  that person.



no not such a case 

Thanks anyway


----------



## kallol

I could not go through all the post. Just for inquisitiveness :

1. Is there any other Islamic country which has already banned Facebook cting this reason ?

2. If Pakistan is first then is Pakistan the most devout Islamic country in the world ?

If the above are true then my personal belief is that Pakistan should do some soul searching as this "leader of the pack" attitude in identifying with religion has already taken a huge toll on the society. 

If this is the attitude then do not blame others for your chosen ills. 

Hope sanity will prevail and Pakistan can take collective decision in OIC.


----------



## Raghu

> Facebook Banned In Pakistan



*I'll be like banning the roads since accidents take place on them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

seeing some comments here we should make this & that

it seems to me that 'Muslims must make a world of their own' or may lets just leave this planet or make non Muslims leave this planet 

Come on people, is this Topic needs to be discussed, FB can be accessed with Proxies without any problem, what difference has it made?

LHC had no other serious issue on the table except Facebook

Muslims have acted exactly the way Europeans wanted them to act, There are all sorts of pages on FB & there's no way FB will ban them all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

The question is can't our ISP ban just the specific page instead of banning the whole site?I think better reply would have been to create a new page named Celebrate 9/11 and join that group.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures​*

​
LAHORE: A Pakistani court Wednesday ordered authorities to block Facebook in the country over a page encouraging users to post caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the site.

Thousands of members of the social networking site have launched an online campaign demanding a boycott of Facebook over the offending page.

The depiction of any prophet is strictly prohibited in Islam as blasphemous and Muslims across the world staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) in European newspapers in 2006.

A Facebook user set up a page called &#8220;Draw Mohammed Day&#8221;, allegedly inviting people to send in their caricatures of the Muslim Prophet on May 20.
Justice Ejaz Chaudhry of the Lahore High Court directed the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) to block Facebook after a group of lawyers moved a petition in the court.

An interim order has been issued until May 31, when the court is to start a detailed hearing of the case.

A spokesman said PTA would move to implement the ban once the order has been issued by the ministry of information technology.

&#8220;We will implement the order as soon as we get the instructions,&#8221; Khurram Mehran told AFP.

&#8220;We have already blocked the URL link and issued instruction to Internet service providers yesterday,&#8221; he said.

Members of the social networking site told AFP on Wednesday that they were still able to access Facebook.

&#8220;We moved the petition in the wake of widespread resentment in the Muslim community against the Facebook contest,&#8221; lawyer Rai Bashir told AFP.

The petition also called on the government to lodge a strong protest with the owners of Facebook, he added.

Bashir said a PTA official told the judge his organisation had blocked the page, but the court ordered a total ban on the site.

About 20 people demonstrated outside court in the eastern city of Lahore, carrying banners condemning Facebook and praising the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH).

&#8220;The court has also ordered the foreign ministry to investigate why such a competition is being held,&#8221; Azhar Siddique, a representative of the Islamic Lawyers Forum who filed a petition in the Lahore High Court, told Reuters.

Some warned the court's response could backfire.

&#8220;Blocking the entire website would anger users, especially young and adults, because the social networking website is so popular among them and they spend most of their time on it,&#8221; said the CEO of Nayatel, Wahaj-us-Siraj.

&#8220;Basically, our judges aren't technically sound. They have just ordered it, but it should have been done in a better way by just blocking a particular URL or link.&#8221;


&#8220;The PTA's decision (to block the URL) was rational and good, but let's see how they will implement the court decision.&#8221;


On the information page on Facebook for the contest - which was still visible on Wednesday - the organizers described it as a &#8220;snarky&#8221; response to Muslim bloggers who &#8220;warned&#8221; the creators of the Comedy Central television show &#8220;South Park&#8221; over a recent depiction of the Prophet (PBUH) in a bear suit.

&#8220;We are not trying to slander the average Muslim,&#8221; the Facebook page creators wrote. &#8220;We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammad depictions that we're not afraid of them. That they can't take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us into silence.&#8221;

Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.

Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of caricatures.

Islamic party Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam welcomed the court order and called for a complete ban on all Western websites &#8220;promoting liberal culture and obscenity&#8221;.

&#8220;The West, Europe and America are doing such things deliberately to hurt Muslims and to create divides between Islam and other religions,&#8221; said a senior party member Mohammad Riaz Durrani.

&#8220;They are doing this because the want to use such sentiments to continue their war on terror justifying extremism within Islam,&#8221; he told AFP.

But fans of Facebook, which is wildly popular among the urban, educated and generally moderate elite in Pakistan, were dismayed by the court order.


&#8220;What if they will ban it permanent? I will move out somewhere else,&#8221; one user wrote on his Facebook status update.

Another user said the court order was &#8220;crazy&#8221;

&#8220;This is like spreading extremism as if nobody knew about this page. Now everyone knows,&#8221; she told AFP on condition of anonymity.

&#8220;People are sensible and if you don't like that page you don't go on that page,&#8221; she said, calling for moderation.

Pakistan briefly banned YouTube in February 2008 in a similar protest against &#8220;blasphemous&#8221; cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the popular website.

YouTube said an Internet service provider complying with Pakistan's ban routed many worldwide users to nowhere for a couple of hours, which sparked a worldwide outage.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures


----------



## Kompromat

No Point banning the whole website , if you want to take part in the Protest just igonre the website.

Goras are pinching us time and again to watch us react that they can give us an extremist Image.

What they have done is an absolute BS and we have countered it by creating another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

EmO GiRl said:


> *LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures​*
> 
> ​
> LAHORE: A Pakistani court Wednesday ordered authorities to block Facebook in the country over a page encouraging users to post caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the site.
> 
> Thousands of members of the social networking site have launched an online campaign demanding a boycott of Facebook over the offending page.
> 
> The depiction of any prophet is strictly prohibited in Islam as blasphemous and Muslims across the world staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) in European newspapers in 2006.
> 
> A Facebook user set up a page called Draw Mohammed Day, allegedly inviting people to send in their caricatures of the Muslim Prophet on May 20.
> Justice Ejaz Chaudhry of the Lahore High Court directed the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) to block Facebook after a group of lawyers moved a petition in the court.
> 
> An interim order has been issued until May 31, when the court is to start a detailed hearing of the case.
> 
> A spokesman said PTA would move to implement the ban once the order has been issued by the ministry of information technology.
> 
> We will implement the order as soon as we get the instructions, Khurram Mehran told AFP.
> 
> We have already blocked the URL link and issued instruction to Internet service providers yesterday, he said.
> 
> Members of the social networking site told AFP on Wednesday that they were still able to access Facebook.
> 
> We moved the petition in the wake of widespread resentment in the Muslim community against the Facebook contest, lawyer Rai Bashir told AFP.
> 
> The petition also called on the government to lodge a strong protest with the owners of Facebook, he added.
> 
> Bashir said a PTA official told the judge his organisation had blocked the page, but the court ordered a total ban on the site.
> 
> About 20 people demonstrated outside court in the eastern city of Lahore, carrying banners condemning Facebook and praising the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH).
> 
> The court has also ordered the foreign ministry to investigate why such a competition is being held, Azhar Siddique, a representative of the Islamic Lawyers Forum who filed a petition in the Lahore High Court, told Reuters.
> 
> Some warned the court's response could backfire.
> 
> Blocking the entire website would anger users, especially young and adults, because the social networking website is so popular among them and they spend most of their time on it, said the CEO of Nayatel, Wahaj-us-Siraj.
> 
> Basically, our judges aren't technically sound. They have just ordered it, but it should have been done in a better way by just blocking a particular URL or link.
> 
> 
> The PTA's decision (to block the URL) was rational and good, but let's see how they will implement the court decision.
> 
> 
> On the information page on Facebook for the contest - which was still visible on Wednesday - the organizers described it as a snarky response to Muslim bloggers who warned the creators of the Comedy Central television show South Park over a recent depiction of the Prophet (PBUH) in a bear suit.
> 
> We are not trying to slander the average Muslim, the Facebook page creators wrote. We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammad depictions that we're not afraid of them. That they can't take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us into silence.
> 
> Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.
> 
> Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of caricatures.
> 
> Islamic party Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam welcomed the court order and called for a complete ban on all Western websites promoting liberal culture and obscenity.
> 
> The West, Europe and America are doing such things deliberately to hurt Muslims and to create divides between Islam and other religions, said a senior party member Mohammad Riaz Durrani.
> 
> They are doing this because the want to use such sentiments to continue their war on terror justifying extremism within Islam, he told AFP.
> 
> But fans of Facebook, which is wildly popular among the urban, educated and generally moderate elite in Pakistan, were dismayed by the court order.
> 
> 
> What if they will ban it permanent? I will move out somewhere else, one user wrote on his Facebook status update.
> 
> Another user said the court order was crazy
> 
> This is like spreading extremism as if nobody knew about this page. Now everyone knows, she told AFP on condition of anonymity.
> 
> People are sensible and if you don't like that page you don't go on that page, she said, calling for moderation.
> 
> Pakistan briefly banned YouTube in February 2008 in a similar protest against blasphemous cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the popular website.
> 
> YouTube said an Internet service provider complying with Pakistan's ban routed many worldwide users to nowhere for a couple of hours, which sparked a worldwide outage.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Pakistan | LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures



Wow can't these people also rally against Terrorism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Good logic by Mufti Muneeb ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

EmO GiRl said:


> *LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures​*
> 
> ​
> LAHORE: A Pakistani court Wednesday ordered authorities to block Facebook in the country over a page encouraging users to post caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the site.
> 
> Thousands of members of the social networking site have launched an online campaign demanding a boycott of Facebook over the offending page.
> 
> The depiction of any prophet is strictly prohibited in Islam as blasphemous and Muslims across the world staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) in European newspapers in 2006.
> 
> A Facebook user set up a page called Draw Mohammed Day, allegedly inviting people to send in their caricatures of the Muslim Prophet on May 20.
> Justice Ejaz Chaudhry of the Lahore High Court directed the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) to block Facebook after a group of lawyers moved a petition in the court.
> 
> An interim order has been issued until May 31, when the court is to start a detailed hearing of the case.
> 
> A spokesman said PTA would move to implement the ban once the order has been issued by the ministry of information technology.
> 
> We will implement the order as soon as we get the instructions, Khurram Mehran told AFP.
> 
> We have already blocked the URL link and issued instruction to Internet service providers yesterday, he said.
> 
> Members of the social networking site told AFP on Wednesday that they were still able to access Facebook.
> 
> We moved the petition in the wake of widespread resentment in the Muslim community against the Facebook contest, lawyer Rai Bashir told AFP.
> 
> The petition also called on the government to lodge a strong protest with the owners of Facebook, he added.
> 
> Bashir said a PTA official told the judge his organisation had blocked the page, but the court ordered a total ban on the site.
> 
> About 20 people demonstrated outside court in the eastern city of Lahore, carrying banners condemning Facebook and praising the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH).
> 
> The court has also ordered the foreign ministry to investigate why such a competition is being held, Azhar Siddique, a representative of the Islamic Lawyers Forum who filed a petition in the Lahore High Court, told Reuters.
> 
> Some warned the court's response could backfire.
> 
> Blocking the entire website would anger users, especially young and adults, because the social networking website is so popular among them and they spend most of their time on it, said the CEO of Nayatel, Wahaj-us-Siraj.
> 
> Basically, our judges aren't technically sound. They have just ordered it, but it should have been done in a better way by just blocking a particular URL or link.
> 
> 
> The PTA's decision (to block the URL) was rational and good, but let's see how they will implement the court decision.
> 
> 
> On the information page on Facebook for the contest - which was still visible on Wednesday - the organizers described it as a snarky response to Muslim bloggers who warned the creators of the Comedy Central television show South Park over a recent depiction of the Prophet (PBUH) in a bear suit.
> 
> We are not trying to slander the average Muslim, the Facebook page creators wrote. We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammad depictions that we're not afraid of them. That they can't take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us into silence.
> 
> Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.
> 
> Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of caricatures.
> 
> Islamic party Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam welcomed the court order and called for a complete ban on all Western websites promoting liberal culture and obscenity,
> 
> The West, Europe and America are doing such things deliberately to hurt Muslims and to create divides between Islam and other religions, said a senior party member Mohammad Riaz Durrani.
> 
> They are doing this because the want to use such sentiments to continue their war on terror justifying extremism within Islam, he told AFP.
> 
> But fans of Facebook, which is wildly popular among the urban, educated and generally moderate elite in Pakistan, were dismayed by the court order.
> 
> 
> What if they will ban it permanent? I will move out somewhere else, one user wrote on his Facebook status update.
> 
> Another user said the court order was crazy
> 
> This is like spreading extremism as if nobody knew about this page. Now everyone knows, she told AFP on condition of anonymity.
> 
> People are sensible and if you don't like that page you don't go on that page, she said, calling for moderation.
> 
> Pakistan briefly banned YouTube in February 2008 in a similar protest against blasphemous cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the popular website.
> 
> YouTube said an Internet service provider complying with Pakistan's ban routed many worldwide users to nowhere for a couple of hours, which sparked a worldwide outage.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Pakistan | LHC orders ban on Facebook over caricatures



gosh these people need to get lives don't they have jobs or families to go to instead of protesting all the time are these people idiots or what they can't control themselves if you don't like something then why look ?? 
why not just ban the whole internet since you can easily find plenty of obscene websites Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam go to hell 
Better to ban jui first instead of facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

khanz said:


> gosh these people need to get lives don't they have jobs or families to go to instead of protesting all the time are these people idiots or what they can't control themselves if you don't like something then why look ??
> why not just ban the whole internet since you can easily find plenty of obscene websites Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam go to hell
> Better to ban jui first instead of facebook


Yaar i have no problem with them protesting against such acts but they should also come out and and protest against terrorism too which 't they dont.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Good logic by Mufti Muneeb ..
> 
> YouTube - Facebook Banned - BoyCott Facebook by Ary News



khas kum jahan pak....


----------



## Frankenstein

lol, i think they actually did it , i cant open the page


----------



## samika

Your country has one of the largest pool of population visiting **** sites. 

and on the other hand, people want to ban facebook. 

100 chuhe khaake billi haj' ko chali..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

peaceful protest is better than blowing **** up and inciting hatred and violence

i viewed that ''fan page'' and it is disgusting......amazing how much disrespect and insensitivity still exists out there


----------



## Pasban

This whole action set up by Facebook is a scam to radicalize Muslim populations even further and then to speak of fundamentalism afterwards. This only plays further into the "hands" of the Muslims seeing that their religion is under attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Patriot said:


> Yaar i have no problem with them protesting against such acts but they should also come out and and protest against terrorism too which 't they dont.



they protest over useless things what is banning it gonna achieve it's one of the most popular sites in pakistan nobody's gonna stop using it not like they'll see that page or join the group anyway they all use it for social networking not for seeing blaspemous content.There are much bigger problems these people are just annoying internet users and wasting the courts precious time when they could be dealing with more important cases.
Pakistanis are overly emotional to the point of stupidity everytime the word islam is mentioned they start jumping up and down and acting crazy why do they need to act like they're the guardians or spokesperson of islam or something ? they play right into the bigot's hands.
I have facebook and I had never heard of this page before it's given international attention and now because of this publicity more anti-islam people will find out about it from this ban news and join that group .When will pakistanis learn to ignore things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Ok i never wanted to participate in this thread but then i see the discussion thriving once again.

Here's my stance; ignore the shyt, simple, but then i have a question, what would you do if someone makes some page asking people in your community to caricature a relative of yours? A close one perhaps!

Well now i would not recommend to suicide bomb the creator of the page, but then i would definitely:

One, Flag the page.

Two, ignore it.

Three, would not visit FB on 20th or whatever date.

This is not called freedom of speech. Perhaps for them freedom implies to paint someones sister or mother nude and upload it to the internet...???!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

Super Falcon said:


> and Muslim comunity must build something very similar like facebook and youtube to be used for muslim world. thats how they willl loose even more members



check this out,,,,,,

PAKFACEBOOK.COM


----------



## samika

If they really wanted to do something, they should have simply filed a case to delete such community. How does it help, if you ban the website in a particular region?


----------



## Awesome

How about something like this?

Forgive them for draw Muhammad Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scrumpy

I have been trying to find this group all day to see what the fuss is about. The news item from Dawn is slightly misleading. The group name is "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day".


----------



## scrumpy

I think this fuss created has given this group wide spread publicity. I would have never noticed this group on facebook otherwise.


----------



## Frankenstein

samika said:


> Your country has one of the largest pool of population visiting **** sites.
> 
> and on the other hand, people want to ban facebook.
> 
> 100 chuhe khaake billi haj' ko chali..



Do you have any source or you are just barking like a stray dog??
Yeah in Pakistan men watch **** cuz they are straight not gay, dont tell me you dont watch it

Phle apne giriban main jhanko...


----------



## WAQAS119

samika said:


> Your country has one of the largest pool of population visiting **** sites.
> 
> and on the other hand, people want to ban facebook.
> 
> 100 chuhe khaake billi haj' ko chali..



shut your mouth if you don't have information..
only two or so **** sites in top 100 sites visited by Pakistanis..

Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan


----------



## khanz

samika said:


> Your country has one of the largest pool of population visiting **** sites.
> 
> and on the other hand, people want to ban facebook.
> 
> 100 chuhe khaake billi haj' ko chali..



yes it's true and hypocritical there not a single outcry over **** sites but they ban facebook which is for social networking over one group but also has plenty of humanitarian,pro-islamic and pro-pakistani pages also.

Internet Pornography Statistics - TopTenREVIEWS

Search by "XXX"

1. Bolivia 
2. Chile 
3. Romania 
4. Ecuador 
5. *Pakistan* 
6. Peru 
7. Mexico
8. Slovenia
9. Lithuania 
10. Colombia 

search by "sex"

1. *Pakistan * 
2. India 
3. Egypt 
4. Turkey 
5. Algeria 
6. Morocco 
7. Indonesia . 
8. Vietnam 
9. Iran 
10. Croatia 

pakistan it to 10 in both lists this is what happens the men are despos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

scrumpy said:


> I think this fuss created has given this group wide spread publicity. I would have never noticed this group on facebook otherwise.



I just once googled it and there was a whole list of anti Islamic pages in which thousands of racists openly discussing about Islam and dissing abusing Muslims calling them terrorist openly, i reported it and obviously many people did but i dont think it really matters to Facebook at all


----------



## samika

WAQAS119 said:


> shut your mouth if you don't have information..
> only two or so **** sites in top 100 sites visited by Pakistanis..
> 
> Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan



Khanz posted the source.. now you shut the Fk up.. I was not maligning or something.. Your poor analytical skills is not my problem... I was making a point that no protest has been done towards watching **** but facebook is a problem.. 

So Islam says that watching **** is not haram? 

think before you come up with your emotional ejaculation.


----------



## khanz

WAQAS119 said:


> shut your mouth if you don't have information..
> only two or so **** sites in top 100 sites visited by Pakistanis..
> 
> Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan



I hope your not offended but i agree with her also I think you misunderstood her she is not talking about **** sites being the most visited thing in pakistan but about country breakdown when it comes to **** stats- pakistan has one of the largest visitors relating to **** one of the largest amount of traffic relating to **** comes from pakistan .They don't need to be in the top 100 pakistanis are among the biggest searches for sex and x-rated content.A **** site could have thousands of visitors and all of them could be from pakistan but that doesn't mean it's among the most popular site in pakistan and yes india is not much behind either when it comes to this .Most men of the sub-continent are despos lol


----------



## samika

Legal action can be taken against such pages. If facebook does not delete such communities or group even after intimating them, that means they are not acting social. Instead of creating all this fuss, one should have filed a case against facebook. 

But some stupid activists giving it more publicity and more people are going to join that page now. 

In Hindi it is called as- Apne pair pe khud kulhadi (Axe) marna...


----------



## Xeric

Well, now that's strange. Comparing a FB page with the **** stats....

The page is ONE (may be now has been cloned), but the 80% of the www is ****. One cant block all of it, is it possible?

Now when we talk about facebook page the issue is not stopping the people to 'see' it but to boycott it, i dont think there would be people who would be trying to force-see the page despite being banned by using proxies, but yes we do have starved dicks who would bypass everything to reach that one **** site.

So dont over-load your intellect and let it go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

self deleted......


----------



## Frankenstein

samika said:


> Khanz posted the source.. now you shut the Fk up.. I was not maligning or something.. Your poor analytical skills is not my problem... I was making a point that no protest has been done towards watching **** but facebook is a problem..
> 
> So Islam says that watching **** is not haram?
> 
> think before you come up with your emotional ejaculation.



Watching **** is condemned in Christianity Hinduism Buddhism aswel, why you watch it?

We watch **** but *we cant watch someone disrespect Our religion or Our Prophet (PBUH)*

You are saying a totally different thing, like you cant watch a Muslim and a Jew fighting but you can watch a pole dance in stripper club, how abused you sound ist it


----------



## samika

xeric said:


> Well, now that's strange. Comparing a FB page with the **** stats....
> 
> The page is ONE (may be now has been cloned), but the 80% of the www is ****. One cant block all of it, is it possible?
> 
> Now when we talk about facebook page the issue is not stopping the people to 'see' it but to boycott it, i dont think there would be people who would be trying to force-see the page despite being banned by using proxies, but yes we do have starved dicks who would bypass everything to reach that one **** site.
> 
> So dont over-load your intellect and let it go.



Boycott it and let the page be as it is. Do nothing to stop them instead show them your back. I beg to differ.


----------



## DesiGuy

Zaki said:


> I am not offended but most of the social networking sites are good for nothing. Peoples comes chat, waste their time, destroy their studies, write a msg on each other's wall....... make friends and go to sleep again.
> 
> I have seen many students in my life who are left behind in studies thanks to Facebook like social networking websites. Its an addiction that can prove costly if you start using before your education completes





maybe you are too old to to visit sites like face book!  

but banning these sites will not help, man. kids will study only if they want to. 

but it's fun , you know using these social sites. it help one to be modern, i would say.


----------



## Evil Flare

i cannot find JAVA Enabled Proxy ..

I want to play games only ...


----------



## Icarus

> Anyway, glad to see the change of avatar.



There was truth in your words, you compelled me to change it......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

samika said:


> Boycott it and let the page be as it is. Do nothing to stop them instead show them your back. I beg to differ.



Send me a pic of yours and i'll make something nice out of it...we'll see how much 'back' you'll show us then.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## Xeric

samika said:


> Boycott it and let the page be as it is. Do nothing to stop them instead show them your back. I beg to differ.



BTW, that's what we (the sensibles) suggested and did, but then not everyone in Pakistan (nor india) is Benjamin Franklin.

But i have a question, what went wrong when McDonalds did that burger thing with some Goddess of yours and you all went gung-ho over it..remember..???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samika

Frankenstein said:


> Watching **** is condemned in Christianity Hinduism Buddhism aswel, why you watch it?
> 
> We watch **** but *we cant watch someone disrespect Our religion or Our Prophet (PBUH)*
> 
> You are saying a totally different thing, like you cant watch a Muslim and a Jew fighting but you can a pole dance in stripper club, how abused you sound ist it



I never said don't watch ****.. Please try to deduct properly. 

I am just asking a simple question, when you can watch ****, which is not accepted in Islam or any other religion, ignoring your Islamic laws, why can't you ignore such acts by someone and try to reciprocate instead of boycotting it?

I hope this is simple now..

BTW watching **** is haram but we like it, so even if our religion says don't watch, we still watch it coz we are desperate and ignore our religion..

Human being tries and alter things in a way it comforts him. That's our fault..


----------



## samika

xeric said:


> BTW, that's what we (the sensibles) suggested and did, but then not everyone in Pakistan (nor india) is Benjamin Franklin.
> 
> *But i have a question, what went wrong when McDonalds did that burger thing with some Goddess of yours and you all went gung-ho over it..remember..???*



But what happened in the end? Did we ban McD? Instead McD banned those burgers. 


That's how things should be worked out. Thanks for helping me giving an example.
You got your answer...


----------



## Xeric

Guys, i see a serious problem of context, understanding and compatibility here.

Islam also tells us to keep a beard, not everyone does it, it also ask us to pray five times a day not everyone does it, eating _maas_ is forbidden in hinduism, not everyone refrains from it, Christianity dont allow drinking, but everyone does it..so now what, you probably are suggesting that we should put everything on Auto-pilot and have a free ride, right?


----------



## T-Faz

OK I am a moderate muslim but that SH1T is offensive, there are people writing some sick stuff on it.

And its not us giving them attention, they got it long before Pakistan banned them.

Just read this and understand.

Shahed Amanullah: Draw Muhammad Day: Collectively Punishing Muslim Americans

Its best to avoid such things.


----------



## Xeric

samika said:


> But what happened in the end? Did we ban McD? Instead McD banned those burgers.
> 
> You got your answer...





i wish that branch was somewhere inside india, would surely had seen a new stunt by Shiv Sena Skunks...

Let me play by your rulez; _*angoor khattay thay....*_ 

Moreover, you seriously need to understand the difference between being docile, proactive and an idiot (read over smart arse and blowing people up!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

facebook is really waste of time for me.


----------



## mehru

Local news channels are reporting that people now are accessing facebook on their mobiles and through proxies. The Govt is furious on this development and is blaming PTA that they have not properly blocked it. The website blockage has aroused curiosity in people.


----------



## T-Faz

PTA should take it down like they took down Youtube worldwide, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

samika said:


> Your country has one of the largest pool of population visiting **** sites.
> 
> and on the other hand, people want to ban facebook.
> 
> 100 chuhe khaake billi haj' ko chali..



How do you know that, are you the moderator of one of these **** websites or work a femal model for them.


----------



## samika

xeric said:


> i wish that branch was somewhere inside india, would surely had seen a new stunt by Shiv Sena Skunks...
> 
> Let me play by your rulez; _*angoor khattay thay....*_
> 
> Moreover, you seriously need to understand the difference between being docile, proactive and an idiot (read over smart arse and blowing people up!)



Well Shiv Sena protest on every thing and 99% Indians don't support them. They have failed to impose everything they ever tried to..

Angoor Khattay thay is not my rule as it is not applicable here...

I seriously understand and that's why I am trying to be reactive not proactive docile or an idiot... 


Just because you carry a think tank tag doesn't mean you are the lender of last resort. I am new on this forum and don't have any idea what does it take to be a think tank. Though you have a problem of halo perception. 

I am not blowing up people, but in fact this argument has reached an impasse, as your ideology differs by a lot.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

*Man!!! what a debacle!!!

I had to post *

Why cant people understand something very simple here?

The Internet is like the world, you dont like a people, dont go or visit their country, this doesnt mean you remove them from the face of the earth.

The world is made up of people who are different from us, and they do some things we might consider completely offensive.

*Does this mean we kill them all because they are different?*

If you dont like Facebook because of their offensive material,
*DONT VISIT THAT PAGE, BETTER STILL DONT VISIT FACEBOOK.*

But what will banning it achieve?

Muhammad PBUH was a great man, infact Muhammad, Jesus, Moses PBUT and many others were perfect of men.

But for people who are not his followers, or Muslims, he is not as important as he is for us, *DOES THAT MEAN WE HAVE TO IMPOSE HIS IMPORTANCE OR HOLINESS ON THEM?
*

*NO, NO NO.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

Leave it, thats all that I can say. We have many other things to do such as make babies (increase muslim population) with our five wives and fight the infidels as *Sohan*, the indian from Australia tells us.

Just forget it and move on with your lives, or bring down facebook.


----------



## khanz

T-Faz said:


> PTA should take it down like they took down Youtube worldwide, LOL.



haha yeah that was some epic stuff ! we showed them good they hurt pakistan's sentiments so we f ucked it up globally it was like if we're going down were taking you with us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

samika said:


> Well Shiv Sena protest on every thing and 99% Indians don't support them. They have failed to impose everything they ever tried to..
> 
> Angoor Khattay thay is not my rule as it is not applicable here...
> 
> I seriously understand and that's why I am trying to be reactive not proactive docile or an idiot...
> 
> 
> Just because you carry a think tank tag doesn't mean you are the lender of last resort. I am new on this forum and don't have any idea what does it take to be a think tank. Though you have a problem of halo perception.
> 
> I am not blowing up people, but in fact this argument has reached an impasse, as your ideology differs by a lot.


Phew...!!!!

So you have slowed it down..

Aim achieved!


----------



## samika

Skywalker said:


> How do you know that, are you the moderator of one of these **** websites or work a femal model for them.



"work as a female"

at least write properly

Since you are asking, Khanz posted the source on the previous page. Check for yourself..


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> Well Shiv Sena protest on every thing and 99% Indians don't support them. They have failed to impose everything they ever tried to..
> 
> Angoor Khattay thay is not my rule as it is not applicable here...
> 
> I seriously understand and that's why I am trying to be reactive not proactive docile or an idiot...
> 
> 
> Just because you carry a think tank tag doesn't mean you are the lender of last resort. I am new on this forum and don't have any idea what does it take to be a think tank. Though you have a problem of halo perception.
> 
> I am not blowing up people, but in fact this argument has reached an impasse, as your ideology differs by a lot.



Lady I have noticed that you seem to have a very biased view of Muslims and Pakistani's in general. You also seem to respond with a knee jerk reaction to any argument being put forward against you.

Like you said that no one supports Shiv Sena but they protest, well it is the same here, a small group might protest but the overwhelming majority will just move on with their lives.

Now, you might want to know that why Pakistan banned Facebook as we can all ignore it. The reason for this is simple, it will deeply offend a small section who would react against the government by causing destruction and to limit such, a ban is imposed. 

This ban might force Facebook to take down the page just as Youtube did in 2008. Also Pakistan leads the Muslim world in many world affairs, we are the first line of a reaction and then you will see others follow. We are the self appointed upholder of Islam, it might be good, it might be bad but whatever is, it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scrumpy

xeric said:


> But i have a question, what went wrong when McDonalds did that burger thing with some Goddess of yours and you all went gung-ho over it..remember..???



Wrong example. 

Here is an article about it
Burger King apology to Hindus for advert - Telegraph

I don't think any one received any threats of physical violence for this act. Nothing was banned. The company decided to withdraw the ad. The burgers was still sold and every one lived happily ever after.


----------



## Xeric

The ideal situation must have been; nobody out of the entire Muslim community should have visited FB on 20th, without the fringing BAN!

That would have been some face-palm!!

But like i said, we do have our own share of thick-heads!


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> "work as a female"
> 
> at least write properly
> 
> Since you are asking, Khanz posted the source on the previous page. Check for yourself..
> 
> And for your cheap comment, I know people don't respect females much in your country, so I spare you.. But don't say that to your sister or mother..



Here you go generalizing the whole country again based on one mans comment. You seem to be a very aggressive women, tone down your stupid comments and think rationally before commenting.

The way you are going about, you can expect such comments, be a little less offensive. Got that.


----------



## Kinshuk

deleted...


----------



## Xeric

scrumpy said:


> Wrong example.
> 
> Here is an article about it
> Burger King apology to Hindus for advert - Telegraph
> 
> I don't think any one received any threats of physical violence for this act. Nothing was banned. The company decided to withdraw the ad. The burgers was still sold and every one lived happily ever after.


Wrong interpretation.

Nobody has issued any threat against FB during this episode (except a few super-mullahs whom i dont know of)

Two, McDonalds or Burger King i dont even remember it issued an apology which in this case was not even discussed.

Three, when that Cavalli dude made the pic of some God of yours on that bikini, again an apology was issued but still many were quite enraged and 'stupid' kind of responses were seen.

Four, there's a different between repetitive bastardness (the case study of Drawings) and a mistake now and then (the Burger Kingy and the bikini thingy)!

Think!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samika

T-Faz said:


> Here you go generalizing the whole country again based on one mans comment. You seem to be a very aggressive women, tone down your stupid comments and think rationally before commenting.
> 
> The way you are going about, you can expect such comments, be a little less offensive. Got that.



I am sorry about that. I just got carried away with that comment. I will edit my post..

sorry once again..


----------



## scrumpy

T-Faz said:


> Now, you might want to know that why Pakistan banned Facebook as we can all ignore it. The reason for this is simple, it will deeply offend a small section who would react against the government by causing destruction and to limit such, a ban is imposed.



I think it is a law and order problem which Pakistan itself should tackle. The violent protests do not hurt anyone except for ordinary Pakistanis themselves. Instead of pandering to these extremists, the government should instead encourage the moderate voice. 



> This ban might force Facebook to take down the page just as Youtube did in 2008. Also Pakistan leads the Muslim world in many world affairs, we are the first line of a reaction and then you will see others follow. We are the self appointed upholder of Islam, it might be good, it might be bad but whatever is, it is.



I think this violent reaction is the problem. You will just end up looking like the kid who throws a tantrum every time someone does something you don't like.

I think these incidents of cartoon drawing receive support because people see it as a sign of defiance against the radicals. Pakistanis are well versed with this emotion every time there is a military standoff with India. 
I doubt it would have received any attention if not for all the threats of violent retribution some of which were carried out.


----------



## samika

T-Faz said:


> Lady I have noticed that you seem to have a very biased view of Muslims and Pakistani's in general. You also seem to respond with a knee jerk reaction to any argument being put forward against you.
> 
> Like you said that no one supports Shiv Sena but they protest, well it is the same here, a small group might protest but the overwhelming majority will just move on with their lives.
> 
> Now, you might want to know that why Pakistan banned Facebook as we can all ignore it. The reason for this is simple, it will deeply offend a small section who would react against the government by causing destruction and to limit such, a ban is imposed.
> 
> This ban might force Facebook to take down the page just as Youtube did in 2008. Also Pakistan leads the Muslim world in many world affairs, we are the first line of a reaction and then you will see others follow. We are the self appointed upholder of Islam, it might be good, it might be bad but whatever is, it is.



I disagree..

That's why I said xeric has a problem of halo perception.. I don't mean anything personal when I say that.

I am not an anti muslim first of all, no where in my post I said that. I have been repeating only one thing, that instead of bannig the whole website, someone should have taken facebook to the court and get the issue resolved.

Where is this Pakistan and Hindustan and muslim came in between?

Xeric gave me an example of McD, I kept the argument beyond our nationality. No where I claimed that had it been in India, we would handled it in a better manner..

I was not the one to drag Shiv sena in the picture, neither I dragged Pakistan. My discussion has been very general.. Please be advised and read from the starting. 
To be honest Shiv sena is a failed party and I feel ashmed that it exist in India. What's wrong in that?


*Latter part of your post does make sense. And I take that.. *


----------



## T-Faz

scrumpy said:


> I think it is a law and order problem which Pakistan itself should tackle. The violent protests do not hurt anyone except for ordinary Pakistanis themselves. Instead of pandering to these extremists, the government should instead encourage the moderate voice.
> 
> I think this violent reaction is the problem. You will just end up looking like the kid who throws a tantrum every time someone does something you don't like.
> 
> I think these incidents of cartoon drawing receive support because people see it as a sign of defiance against the radicals. Pakistanis are well versed with this emotion every time there is a military standoff with India.
> I doubt it would have received any attention if not for all the threats of violent retribution some of which were carried out.



These kinds of problems can be tackled but they always cause the damage that was intended through strikes and protests, you should know that even in your country, it would be very difficult to control any protests that do end up causing harm, either to the surrounding or to themselves. I can point examples but that would lead to us going back to taking pot shots all day at each other.

As for attention to this particular page, that happened long before Pakistan even got to know of it. It was banned today with information on this ban becoming known only in the last 24 hours. The page itself was being talked about since last week or more.

Let us be honest here, many people who are attracted by this are not attracted to it because of free speech but the offense it will cause and the subsequent reaction.

Well we cannot do anything about it except for what is already being done. I was warned of a media campaign against Muslims in the offing some time ago from a good source. The main point of all this was to get the reaction they want for political purpose.

This is part of a big game that only got interesting more recently.


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> I am sorry about that. I just got carried away with that comment. I will edit my post..
> 
> sorry once again..



Apology accepted, It happens.


----------



## Xeric

samika said:


> I disagree..
> 
> That's why I said xeric has a problem of halo perception.. I don't mean anything personal when I say that.
> 
> I am not an anti muslim first of all, no where in my post I said that. I have been repeating only one thing, that instead of bannig the whole website, someone should have taken facebook to the court and get the issue resolved.
> 
> Where is this Pakistan and Hindustan and muslim came in between?
> 
> Xeric gave me an example of McD, I kept the argument beyond our nationality. No where I claimed that had it been in India, we would handled it in a better manner..
> 
> I was not the one to drag Shiv sena in the picture, neither I dragged Pakistan. My discussion has been very general.. Please be advised and read from the starting.
> To be honest Shiv sena is a failed party and I feel ashmed that it exist in India. What's wrong in that?


Yup, it's working. Keep breathing, yes breath,breath....guud.


----------



## scrumpy

xeric said:


> Nobody has issued any threat against FB during this episode (except a few super-mullahs whom i dont know of)



Don't you think this is all linked to the Danish cartoon incident for which significant amounts of blood was spilt? Those themselves were drawn as an act of defiance against threats of violence from radical muslims. Are you telling me that this facebook page is not linked to those episodes.



> Two, McDonalds or Burger King i dont even remember it issued an apology which in this case was not even discussed.



This was an ad from a company wanting to sell more burgers which unwittingly ended up offending Hindus. Unlike the news paper, their intention was to sell their product, not defend freedom of speech or acts of defiance. It was all settled amicably. I don't recall reading anything about riots back in India because of something which happened in Spain.



> Three, when that Cavalli dude made the pic of some God of yours on that bikini, again an apology was issued but still many were quite enraged and 'stupid' kind of responses were seen.


I doubt any of them were threats of physical violence.



> Four, there's a different between repetitive bastardness (the case study of Drawings) and a mistake now and then (the Burger Kingy and the bikini thingy)!



Yes, because it started out as an act of defiance, of standing up against threats. Wouldn't you if someone threatened you ?


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> I disagree..
> 
> That's why I said xeric has a problem of halo perception.. I don't mean anything personal when I say that.
> 
> I am not an anti muslim first of all, no where in my post I said that. I have been repeating only one thing, that instead of bannig the whole website, someone should have taken facebook to the court and get the issue resolved.
> 
> Where is this Pakistan and Hindustan and muslim came in between?
> 
> Xeric gave me an example of McD, I kept the argument beyond our nationality. No where I claimed that had it been in India, we would handled it in a better manner..
> 
> I was not the one to drag Shiv sena in the picture, neither I dragged Pakistan. My discussion has been very general.. Please be advised and read from the starting.
> To be honest Shiv sena is a failed party and I feel ashmed that it exist in India. What's wrong in that?
> 
> 
> *Latter part of your post does make sense. And I take that.. *



It is common occurrence that one point can bring in a whole range of subjects that do not concern the original point of discussion. If someone else does something, does not mean that you have to act in the similar manner. Alas it is human nature that to counter something you will raise an issue that offends the person you are in a conversation with.

Now its just a matter of adding fuel to fire and expect a lot of insults to fly around. If you can ignore it, you must but if you want to, you can dive in head first.

But as long as you know the correct way, you would not have to do anything other than advice.


----------



## scrumpy

BTW, I believe all religion should be open to critique. 

If you have faith in whatever you believe, you will simply ignore such actions. When people have doubts, they start getting into a froth about protecting their faith from the harmful affects of ideas.


----------



## Jackdaws

I for one am all for freedom of speech and freedom of expression. Anthropologically, I am a Hindu but am not a religious guy by any stretch of imagination. But the cartoons about Prophet Muhammad actually even offend me - not in the religious sense but because they are downright racist. You can argue that German/Nazi caricatures of Jews too were merely utilization of freedom of speech and expression like this one - 

Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932

But would Facebook allow Neo Nazis to host a "Draw a Jew" day? Rights come with responsibilities. You may have the right to offend me - but why would you want to use it unless you just want to provoke me?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Xeric

scrumpy said:


> Don't you think this is all linked to the Danish cartoon incident for which significant amounts of blood was spilt? Those themselves were drawn as an act of defiance against threats of violence from radical muslims. Are you telling me that this facebook page is not linked to those episodes.


Who said that this was delinked from that incident? Assumptions, perhaps?

And yes you got that right; _"Those themselves were drawn as an act of defiance against threats of violence from radical muslims."_
So you suggest it is ok to do more bad in order to oppose something that was bad at the first place, right? 

So by your definition 'act of defiance' by 'radical' Muslims by blowing themselves up and threatening the West should also be legit?



> This was an ad from a company wanting to sell more burgers which unwittingly ended up offending Hindus. Unlike the news paper, their intention was to sell their product, not defend freedom of speech or acts of defiance. It was all settled amicably. I don't recall reading anything about riots back in India because of something which happened in Spain.



That was a mistake and this one's something deliberate. i hope you understand the _thick_ line there..??



> I doubt any of them were threats of physical violence.


So you are still stuck at the 'threats of physical violence', though i dont favor banning but then it no way counts as a fatal threat. And yes, we'll see how civil your people would remain if someone would *deliberately* do something to the hindu faith!




> Yes, because it started out as an act of defiance, of standing up against threats. Wouldn't you if someone threatened you ?


Ok, right.

So then why say the some 'acts of defiance' by Muslims bad?

You are suggesting tit for tat, right?



Inshort, dont oscillate, harness your intuitions and stick to one point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scrumpy

Jackdaws said:


> I for one am all for freedom of speech and freedom of expression. Anthropologically, I am a Hindu but am not a religious guy by any stretch of imagination. But the cartoons about Prophet Muhammad actually even offend me - not in the religious sense but because they are downright racist. You can argue that German/Nazi caricatures of Jews too were merely utilization of freedom of speech and expression like this one -
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
> 
> But would Facebook allow Neo Nazis to host a "Draw a Jew" day? Rights come with responsibilities. You may have the right to offend me - but why would you want to use it unless you just want to provoke me?



I think thats a great way to respond to the facebook group. Create one with the title mentioned above along with the content from the post. Ofcourse, you should also refuse to do it with the reasoning that such acts are offensive to people hence against our principles.

Gandhigiri... Attack the person's conscience.


----------



## Jackdaws

scrumpy said:


> I think thats a great way to respond to the facebook group. Create one with the title mentioned above along with the content from the post. Ofcourse, you should also refuse to do it with the reasoning that such acts are offensive to people hence against our principles.
> 
> Gandhigiri... Attack the person's conscience.



You shall then know my identity and I can't allow that


----------



## scrumpy

xeric said:


> Who said that this was delinked from that incident? Assumptions, perhaps?
> 
> And yes you got that right; _"Those themselves were drawn as an act of defiance against threats of violence from radical muslims."_
> So you suggest it is ok to do more bad in order to oppose something that was bad at the first place, right?
> 
> So by your definition 'act of defiance' by 'radical' Muslims by blowing themselves up and threatening the West should also be legit?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a mistake and this one's something deliberate. i hope you understand the _thick_ line there..??
> 
> 
> So you are still stuck at the 'threats of physical violence', though i dont favor banning but then it no way counts as a fatal threat. And yes, we'll see how civil your people would remain if someone would *deliberately* do something to the hindu faith!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, right.
> 
> So then why say the some 'acts of defiance' by Muslims bad?
> 
> You are suggesting tit for tat, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Inshort, dont oscillate, harness your intuitions and stick to one point.



I don't think any one is bothered by threats to blow themselves up as long as they do it without hurting anyone else. In this case, there was violence involved. Whatever sympathies Muslims may have had from right minded people vanished with those incidents. 

An act of drawing a cartoon in no way compares to the act physical threats, riots or killing people. You could twist my words all that you want. But you know in the end what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## Xeric

scrumpy said:


> I don't think any one is bothered by threats to blow themselves up as long as they do it without hurting anyone else. In this case, there was violence involved. Whatever sympathies Muslims may have had from right minded people vanished with those incidents.
> 
> An act of drawing a cartoon in no way compares to the act physical threats, riots or killing people. You could twist my words all that you want. But you know in the end what is right and what is wrong.



Well, we dont side with those who formed part of the (violent) act. Even now, you dont see anyone on this thread or else where asking for a violent stand, it is just your imagination that comes back every now and then and haunts you, so quit it.

Now as for some other remarks here by people; well if someone decides not to respect something (his religion), someone (even his father), someplace (country) etc, it's nobody's fault. It is his problem and he can go to hell, but then preaching and advocating the shyt it all over with the plea of liberalism and freedom, is not the way.

If someone insults someones father, hue and cry might be raised, but then some super-freedom-of-speech may say, hey look i damn care, i dont even like my dad, who cares about the 'ol man, one should do whatever he wants to and that includes calling names or making sketches of a father! But then the question is, does this imply that we should let it be that way, on the sole pretext of freedom of speech? Who draws the line here?


One cannot tell anyone to disrespect someone, and similarly one also cant force someone to respect someone, but then we as humans do have some sense left in us and we know the difference between the good, the bad and the ugly, dont we?

i can always *advice* you to be polite (read respect) someone, but wouldnt it be odd (read wrong) if i ask you to insult or disgrace someone, something or somebody?

Come on, guy we know what's wrong and what's right, or perhaps we have gone so immune and insane that we have lost the perception of black and white?

That's only what we are trying to do here on PDF, nothing less, nothing more, or by now a hell lot of us here might have been banned.

Atleast try to see the platform, not every place is for spitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

scrumpy i care less about you, other members don't take it offensive it is an example to explain what scrumpy is trying to tell:

So if you shout and verbally abuse your mom/dad its ok since you've not touch beaten them than its alright since its not a threat so in the end you stand right to abuse others verbally and vice versa as long as you don't touch/beat them...

Ha wonderful I can imagine your level...that explains.


----------



## Jackdaws

luftwaffe said:


> scrumpy i care less about you, other members don't take it offensive it is an example to explain what scrumpy is trying to tell:
> 
> So if you shout and verbally abuse your mom/dad its ok since you've not touch beaten them than its alright since its not a threat so in the end you stand right to abuse others verbally and vice versa as long as you don't touch/beat them...
> 
> Ha wonderful I can imagine your level...that explains.



Exactly. You can do something that would offend them and hurt them - like smoke 3 decks of smokes a day. But hey, they are your lungs - so you are well within your rights to offend them. But if you verbally abuse them - then yea, sure you are using your right to freedom of speech but is it a judicious use of your rights?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Come on guys, all of you.

Lets think this through in an honest and straight-forward way. When those first caricatures and cartoons of our Holy Prophet (SAWS) were depicted in 2006, whole world could clearly see how unacceptable it was to Muslims WORLDWIDE -- everywhere from Tunisia to Egypt to Saudi Arabia to Syria to Lebanon to Turkey to Iran to Pakistan to Indonesia and the world over. The levels of anger varied --- some Muslims shook their head in disgust, some went out in the street peacefully, some resorted to unfortunate destructive behaviour (including here in Pakistan). It obviously triggered a lot of offense and anger.

Now given the fact that SO many people were offended, does it not make sense for the media (corporate, mind you) and private/public individuals to NOT broach this subject; and NOT engage in this behaviour, knowing the repercussions.

Freedom of speech is a great thing; and in 97.5% cases, I think it is a human right. Yes I can see that some people especially in Western countries get defensive, as mass influx of immigrants and globalization takes place - that they feel threatened by having to adhere to the ''values'' of other people. It has nothing to do with that. All Muslims ask is some basic respect, especially at a time where the Muslim world needs to be assured that there is no so-called ''clash'' between Islam and the West (I personally don't buy into that bullshit).

In many European countries, especially Germany, it is a FELONY --- I CAN GO TO JAIL -- if I deny holocaust. I am educated enough to know that it did indeed took place and there was mass extermination of a certain religious group. It seems almost that there is little initiative in such countries to condemn blashemy against a peaceful religion like Islam. 


I come from a school of thought that condemns both sides. If ''they'' claim that Islam is a violent religion -- we MUSLIMS aren't really helping our case by allowing some misguided Muslims to issue violent fatwas against cartoonists, and calling for hatred and violence against others! Many Muslims died in anti-cartoon riots and protests worldwide in 2006 (I was in Lahore at the time and witnessed a lot of the chaos). That is also a shame, and real ridiculous.

Best thing you can do is report the group as ''racism'' and hope that facebook staff will remove it. Boycott, hold discussions, do all that stuff. It's better than resorting to violence.

Other side must learn to respect the feelings, as Prophet Mohammad (SAWS) is the last Messenger of God and is a very Holy and Important Inspirational Figure for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

scrumpy said:


> BTW, I believe all religion should be open to critique.
> 
> If you have faith in whatever you believe, you will simply ignore such actions. When people have doubts, they start getting into a froth about protecting their faith from the harmful affects of ideas.



religion is a private matter.....why should it be critiqued?? Just leave it yaar. It's between man/woman and God.

Everybody has their own interpretations, and that's fine. I think critique can offend some people - especially more observant wallas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scrumpy

luftwaffe said:


> scrumpy i care less about you, other members don't take it offensive it is an example to explain what scrumpy is trying to tell:
> 
> So if you shout and verbally abuse your mom/dad its ok since you've not touch beaten them than its alright since its not a threat so in the end you stand right to abuse others verbally and vice versa as long as you don't touch/beat them...
> 
> Ha wonderful I can imagine your level...that explains.



Dude.. Parents have a responsibility of disciplining their child when they are still minors since they are also responsible for their behaviour. I support the role of the parents in disciplining the child. However I don't think there is any justification in hitting a child just because the parents feel insulted.

If you would like to make personal remarks about my level, go ahead, I don't give a damn. You can blow your self up if you want.


----------



## scrumpy

Xeric, Lutwaffe,

I respect your points of view and see where all the antagonism comes from. I too come from the subcontinent and know first hand the kind of frenzy religion leads too.

I do not condone the acts of these people. However at some level I do support them. Buckling under such threats will just lead to more threats.


----------



## Frankenstein

scrumpy said:


> Wrong example.
> 
> Here is an article about it
> Burger King apology to Hindus for advert - Telegraph
> 
> I don't think any one received any threats of physical violence for this act. Nothing was banned. The company decided to withdraw the ad.



Check out Indian population, if Macdonald was banned by India they would have a huge loss, so obviously they have to withdraw, and *if Facebook does the same thing like withdraw from those pages then ban will obviously be lifted* from facebook (and we will also live happily ever after )


> The burgers was still sold and *every one lived happily ever after*.


are you telling us some fairy tale ending, obviously burgers will be sold cuz Indians were protesting on the advert not the burgers,


----------



## Hyde

Peoples enough is enough............ lets start anti-christianism blog in the name of Freedom of speech. Find the weaknesses of christians 

Lets fight each other and disgrace the religion of each other in the name of Freedom of speech. Lets be all sick for a change and swear each other in the name of Freedom.

Must be a fun........ what say?

Allow me to create that blog and i am willing to face the consequences 

*Lets just grow up now - Lets defame/disgrace each other's religion in the name of Freedom* (with all respect to my dear Christian friends here)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

T-Faz said:


> Last time Ministry of Information Technology and Telecom took down youtube worldwide. LOL.
> 
> Lets see what they do now.



i remember that, i laughed so hard when that happened..





''ooops''


----------



## Jackdaws

See, the outcry happens only when you are the one offended. When the Taliban broke down those Buddhas in Bamiyan and the plan to do so was on for a while - did the Islamic countries ever dissuade them? And the Buddhists - unlike Christians, Jews, Hindus, Sikhs have never had any truck with Islam or with any other religion for that matter. Did it affect Buddhism adversely? No. Instead of banning FB - just register rationally why you think it is wrong. Banning it is going to offend Western sensibilities of free flow of info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

there was lot of condemnation from Muslim countries; many politicians and private/public people spoke against it

media just never reports it


i personally, was livid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

I try to stay away from religious issues or rhetoric but I'd like to remind people that symbolism has been important to Shii'te culture since its initial days. Even with increasingly harsh restrictions on this liberal nature in Iran, portraits of the Prophet and other religious figures are common throughout Iran and many Imambarghas. If people are offended due to the sketches, portraits and drawings and the LHC has found it necessary to ban Facebook altogether, I urge the LHC to ban travel to Iran, the Federal Govt to cut off diplomatic ties, kick out the Iranian ambassador, recall our own and add Iran to the first line on the Passport where it states that "this passport is valid for travels to all countries except Israel". Why be tolerant of Iran then? Why be tolerant of anybody? 

Ban everything. Fascism awaits us. People cannot act rationally and try to ignore things they get offended at. I have probably signed my death warrant and a fatwa for apostasy by saying this.

The thing I was most offended by was that every TDH on my friends list started complaining even last week that Jews were behind this all issue. Somehow everybody has supernatural powers to tell that Jews are behind everything. Facebook's hypocrisy of deleting anti holocaust groups quickly aside, I find it always offensive that half of my friends are members of three kinds of groups at the same time:- A love Islam/Muhammad group, an anti-India/hate group and and anti-Israel/antisemitic group.

Anybody who has joined any hate group, any offensive group should have no right to complain about any other hate group. Before complaining about these issues, unjoin your Israel/Jew/India/USA hate groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

Jackdaws said:


> See, the outcry happens only when you are the one offended. When the Taliban broke down those Buddhas in Bamiyan and the plan to do so was on for a while - did the Islamic countries ever dissuade them? And the Buddhists - unlike Christians, Jews, Hindus, Sikhs have never had any truck with Islam or with any other religion for that matter. Did it affect Buddhism adversely? No. Instead of banning FB - just register rationally why you think it is wrong. Banning it is going to offend Western sensibilities of free flow of info.



Actually I did not like what happened but then I read what Mullah Omar said about the incident. He made a lot of sense on why he ordered the destruction of the Statues.

His views were the opposite in 1999:

*"The government considers the Bamyan statues as an example of a potential major source of income for Afghanistan from international visitors. The Taliban states that Bamyan shall not be destroyed but protected."* 

After destroying them, he said this.

*"I did not want to destroy the Bamiyan Buddha. In fact, some foreigners came to me and said they would like to conduct the repair work of the Bamiyan Buddha that had been slightly damaged due to rains. This shocked me. I thought, these callous people have no regard for thousands of living human beings -- the Afghans who are dying of hunger, but they are so concerned about non-living objects like the Buddha. This was extremely deplorable. That is why I ordered its destruction. Had they come for humanitarian work, I would have never ordered the Buddha's destruction."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

T-Faz said:


> Actually I did not like what happened but then I read what Mullah Omar said about the incident. He made a lot of sense on why he ordered the destruction of the Statues.
> 
> His views were the opposite in 1999:
> 
> *"The government considers the Bamyan statues as an example of a potential major source of income for Afghanistan from international visitors. The Taliban states that Bamyan shall not be destroyed but protected."*
> 
> After destroying them, he said this.
> 
> *"I did not want to destroy the Bamiyan Buddha. In fact, some foreigners came to me and said they would like to conduct the repair work of the Bamiyan Buddha that had been slightly damaged due to rains. This shocked me. I thought, these callous people have no regard for thousands of living human beings -- the Afghans who are dying of hunger, but they are so concerned about non-living objects like the Buddha. This was extremely deplorable. That is why I ordered its destruction. Had they come for humanitarian work, I would have never ordered the Buddha's destruction."*





it Completely makes sense ...


----------



## sparklingway

T-Faz said:


> Actually I did not like what happened but then I read what Mullah Omar said about the incident. He made a lot of sense on why he ordered the destruction of the Statues.
> 
> His views were the opposite in 1999:
> 
> *"The government considers the Bamyan statues as an example of a potential major source of income for Afghanistan from international visitors. The Taliban states that Bamyan shall not be destroyed but protected."*
> 
> After destroying them, he said this.
> 
> *"I did not want to destroy the Bamiyan Buddha. In fact, some foreigners came to me and said they would like to conduct the repair work of the Bamiyan Buddha that had been slightly damaged due to rains. This shocked me. I thought, these callous people have no regard for thousands of living human beings -- the Afghans who are dying of hunger, but they are so concerned about non-living objects like the Buddha. This was extremely deplorable. That is why I ordered its destruction. Had they come for humanitarian work, I would have never ordered the Buddha's destruction."*



What bullocks and utter BS. The worst example of defending a cowardly, fascist and totalitarian act of utter hatred against any other religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> *Find the weaknesses of christians*



Well they truely love to molest children , Remeber the cases of Bishop..sick indeed.
Frankly when i saw jesus being offended in familly guy, i began to hate that show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

All religions teach to some extent common ethics. Christianity , Judaism and Islam are one way the religions that have common GOD ie Allah Almighty. And Moses,Jesus Christ and Mohammad(PBUH) are the messengers of GOD. 

I find it an offense to GOD if we say bad things abt Christianity or Judaism. Theres great commonality despite the major differences.


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> I try to stay away from religious issues or rhetoric but I'd like to remind people that symbolism has been important to Shii'te culture since its initial days. Even with increasingly harsh restrictions on this liberal nature in Iran, portraits of the Prophet and other religious figures are common throughout Iran and many Imambarghas. If people are offended due to the sketches, portraits and drawings and the LHC has found it necessary to ban Facebook altogether, I urge the LHC to ban travel to Iran, the Federal Govt to cut off diplomatic ties, kick out the Iranian ambassador, recall our own and add Iran to the first line on the Passport where it states that "this passport is valid for travels to all countries except Israel". Why be tolerant of Iran then? Why be tolerant of anybody?
> 
> Ban everything. Fascism awaits us. People cannot act rationally and try to ignore things they get offended at. I have probably signed my death warrant and a fatwa for apostasy by saying this.



Sparkling masla ye nahi ke they created a picture of Prophet. Yeh choti baat thee......... but they created a picture of Prophet with bomb in his turbon..... second picture you see where Prophet Muhammad S.A.W is showed like a Dog. (Obviously they don't even know how he looks and thats just an imagination).

Yesterday i saw a most wicked picture i could ever imagine and if i find it again i will PM you. (They showed the word Allah written in Arabic and the last word "Hey" turned into Penis and then the water coming out of it (stimulation) and underneath is an imaginative picture of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) showed like a dog and somebody else is behind him i can't remember the whole scene now). Astaghfirullah

That was also on Facebook


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> Peoples enough is enough............ lets start anti-christianism blog in the name of Freedom of speech. Find the weaknesses of christians
> 
> Lets fight each other and disgrace the religion of each other in the name of Freedom of speech. Lets be all sick for a change and swear each other in the name of Freedom.
> 
> Must be a fun........ what say?
> 
> Allow me to create that blog and i am willing to face the consequences
> 
> *Lets just grow up now - Lets defame/disgrace each other's religion in the name of Freedom* (with all respect to my dear Christian friends here)



The reply to a hate group is never to initiate a counter hate group. How many of the members of the group concerned are Christians? How many are Jews? Has anybody attempted to create a demographic of the religious views (if stated publicly outside privacy settings). A cursory look indeed reveals many right wing Christians but this does not mean that one has to offend others. Besides, many members are irreligious as well.

Hate groups are hard to deal with rationally as well. Ignorance is the way possible in my opinion. Just ignore them.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

what Mullah Omar --in a symbollic sense -- said makes sense.

but you dont destroy ancient relics and statues like that. Why not be a proper statesman and explain WHY it may be more feasible and appreciated if they first invest in humanitarian missions. 

incidentally, such projects are undertaken by agencies like UNESCO. UNESCO job is not to feed poor people or invest in infrastructure; therefore there is some flaw to the reasoning

in principle, yes it does have some merit....but what good is it to destroy something that cannot be replaced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> Sparkling masla ye nahi ke they created a picture of Prophet. Yeh choti baat thee......... but they created a picture of Prophet with bomb in his turbon..... second picture you see where Prophet Muhammad S.A.W is showed like a Dog. (Obviously they don't even know how he looks and thats just an imagination).
> 
> Yesterday i saw a most wicked picture i could ever imagine and if i find it again i will PM you. (They showed the word Allah written in Arabic and the last word "Hey" turned into Penis and then the water coming out of it (stimulation) and underneath is an imaginative picture of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) showed like a dog and somebody else is behind him i can't remember the whole scene now). Astaghfirullah
> 
> That was also on Facebook



I am not in any way condoning their acts. That would be outrageous. I condemn any acts of hatred towards any other group. What I was trying to stay is that let haters be haters. You cannot police the entire world. There will most definitely exist hate groups all over the world.

Weren't there members posting disgraceful comments about Hindu gods yesterday? Haven't you ever heard people in Pakistan making fun of any other religion? This is what is the problem with people across the world. In their own religious or ideological views, they get so indoctrinated that they become extremely intolerant of others and find pissing off others their duty and some sort of achievement.

Just let them do what they want to do. Don't ban social networking in our country. Its outrageous. Reactions from people are equally outrageous.

Don't add fuel to the fire. Let them do what they want to do. Just create a rational defense group where people do not post hate material against members of the opposing group, rather post material about tolerance, rationality and the necessity of not hating the sentiments of any other religious group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sparklingway said:


> I try to stay away from religious issues or rhetoric but I'd like to remind people that symbolism has been important to Shii'te culture since its initial days. Even with increasingly harsh restrictions on this liberal nature in Iran, portraits of the Prophet and other religious figures are common throughout Iran and many Imambarghas. .



is it true? As far as I know, they only have depictions of Ayatollah Khomenei and the 12 Imams.

Never heard of any depictions of an-Nabay SAWS


----------



## T-Faz

sparklingway said:


> What bullocks and utter BS. The worst example of defending a cowardly, fascist and totalitarian act of utter hatred against any other religion.



I do not understand where your little burst of aggression came from and why you consider it to be a act of hatred against another religion. 

Firstly the Buddhas of Bamyan were not being utilized as a place of worship by buddhists and neither were they a central point of buddhism. In our country too there are a lot of buddhist statues but they are only tourist attractions and nothing else. Destroying a tourist attraction which has its roots in a religion that is not prevalent within the country anymore is not exactly an act of religious hatred.

Similarly the reasoning provided is very sound and speaks for itself. What is the point of maintaining some statues when in reality people are dying of hunger and poverty in the country.

Just because some people have an affiliation with a statue does not mean it holds grand importance for all. In my opinion, it his country, he can damn well please to do what he wants. Every country has its share of destruction, at least these guys provide a good reasoning and have the audacity to actually do what they say.

I am in no way condoning their actions but it makes sense because these people are after all of a certain thinking that limits their grasp on things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> I am not in any way condoning their acts. That would be outrageous. I condemn any acts of hatred towards any other group. What I was trying to stay is that let haters be haters. You cannot police the entire world. There will most definitely exist hate groups all over the world.
> 
> Weren't there members posting disgraceful comments about Hindu gods yesterday? Haven't you ever heard people in Pakistan making fun of any other religion? This is what is the problem with people across the world. In their own religious or ideological views, they get so indoctrinated that they become extremely intolerant of others and find pissing off others their duty and some sort of achievement.
> 
> Just let them do what they want to do. Don't ban social networking in our country. Its outrageous. Reactions from people are equally outrageous.
> 
> Don't add fuel to the fire. Let them do what they want to do. Just create a rational defense group where people do not post hate material against members of the opposing group, rather post material about tolerance, rationality and the necessity of not hating the sentiments of any other religious group.



i partially agree with you sparklingway and i have been repeatedly saying that Ignoring is the best answer to them. We can only take two steps

1) Ignore them
2) Ask the leadership to sue the cartoonist in international court for "phsycological damage" to 1.5 billion Muslims.

If nothing happens - Kutton ka kaam hai bhonkna - let them bark


----------



## sparklingway

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> is it true? As far as I know, they only have depictions of Ayatollah Khomenei and the 12 Imams.
> 
> Never heard of any depictions of an-Nabay SAWS



It is entirely true. You can read about it widely on the Interweb.

I'll post some text from an art collection page (so as not to post the link with the pictures)



> Islam's prophet Muhammad ibn Abd Allah. Representations of the Prophet are well known from early on, but are not very common. While some Muslims hold beliefs that it is against Islam to make images of the Prophet, others have more relaxed attitudes, and among Shia Muslims, such pictures are common, and much liked.
> 
> According to Iranian informants interviewed by Ingvild Flaskerud, such portraits should not be considered "real" portraits of the prophet Muhammad. The artists make these images on the basis of conventional ideas of the character of those personages depicted, in the same way it has been done with Biblical figures in European art.
> 
> The text below the image is the shahada or Profession of faith: "There is no god but Allah, Muhammad is His messenger."
> 
> Original: Purchased in Qum 1999 by Ingvild Flaskerud.
> 
> 
> As in the previous picture, the Prophet holds the Quran in his left hand, while with his right hand index finger, he points upwards. The one finger symbolises or reminds the viewer of the basic Islamic tenet of the one God. Below the picture is the shahada, as in the previous picture, while the medallions in the upper corners contain the words "Allah" (to the right) and "Muhammad" (to the left).
> 
> These portraits remind one of Zoroastrian (or Parsi) depictions of the prophet Zarathushtra, compare for instance with this image from The Life of Holy Zarathustra (The Prophet of the Parsees) by Framroz Rustomjee, Bombay 1961, and image from Introducing Zoroastrianism; With 52 Weekly Sermons by Maneck B. Pithawalla, Bombay 1961.
> 
> Original: Small images, Ingvild Flaskerud, Qum 1999.
> 
> 
> This picture represents the prophet Muhammad in the middle, with his veiled daughter Fatima on his left hand side, his cousin and son in law on his right hand side, and his two grandsons, Ali's og Fatima's sons, Hasan (in green) and Husayn (in red). "The holy family" or "the Holy Five" has a high position among all Muslims, but particularly among Shia Muslims. Their names are written on the rosette to the left: starting from the top and reading clockwise: "Allah, Muhammad, Fatima, Husain, Hasan, Ali". The text in the middle is not readable. Behind Muhammad stands an angel, probably Djibril (Gabriel) with the Koran in his hands. According to Muslim belief, the angel Djibril was the one who brought the first revelation to Muhammad. In this picture, like in many other representations of Ali, he holds in his hands one of his characteristics, the double pointed sword Dhu 'l-Faqar.
> 
> Original: Small images, Ingvild Flaskerud, Qum 1999.



*As you can see the writer states buying them in Qum, Iran. **Infact depictions and paintings could be found during the Ottoman Era and the Mughal Era as well.*

But as I said earlier, Iran has become stricter over this issue now but paintings can be bought throughout Iran and Lebanon, albeit they are increasingly uncommon. It's not uncommon for old burial places to have walls with the paintings and depictions either.

For an article on the depiction throughout history and preserved in museums today, follow the link below.

In Art Museums, Portraits Illuminate A Religious Taboo - washingtonpost.com


----------



## sparklingway

*Facebook Fiasco: What Would Muhammad (PBUH) Do?
*​Posted on May 19, 2010	

Adil Najam

This is a painful post to write.

Ideally I would have preferred not to have had to write this post. But I have over 300 messages in my in-box of people fussing over the so-called &#8220;Draw Muhammad Day&#8221; page on the social networking site Facebook and now the Lahore High Court&#8217;s decision calling for a ban on Facebook has forced the issue. And that is what pains me.

I hope that Facebook administration will remove the page. Not because of any &#8220;banning&#8221; movement and not because of the Lahore High Court. Just because the page and the idea behind the page is inflammatory and offensive. *Regardless of what your belief or religion might be, to throw out offensive and hateful vitriolic for the simple and primary purpose of hurting someone else&#8217;s feelings - when you know that (a) those feelings will be hurt and (b) when hurting those feelings is really the only purpose of doing what you are doing - is inhuman, cruel, and clearly offensive. If Facebook does not recognize that, then it knows nothing either about &#8220;social&#8221; or about &#8220;networking&#8221; and certainly not about &#8220;community.&#8221;*

But at one level, that matters little now. Whether Facebook removes the offensive page or not. The page and its creators have already fulfilled their purpose, met their goals. And it is we ourselves who have helped them do so. And that is what pains me.

I have not visited the offensive page in question and do not intend to. I had also not intended to help publicizing that offensive page, but by having to write this post that is exactly what I am doing. And that pains me. I am offended by the idea that page purports and the goals it seeks to achieve. So, why should I dignify it by a visit? Why should I publicize it? Why should I give it the attention it was created to seek. Yet, all of us (now me included, which is why writing this is uncomfortable) are doing exactly that.And that is what pains me.

Many of the emails I have received give me the link to that page and invite me to visit it so that &#8216;I can see for myself how offensive it is.&#8217; I do not need to do that. Yet, that is exactly what we have been doing. We have been acting exactly as the creators of that page intended us to. Acting as the promoters and publicists of that page. And now having turned it into an international legal matter giving the attention seekers behind the page the exact thing they wanted: Attention.

*But we have done more than that. With the Lahore High Court decision we have allowed the PTA and authorities another precedent and excuse to aggressively &#8220;manage&#8221; the internet; something that can and will be misused in the future.
*
I have not been receiving emails from the proponents of that page. The only ones who seem to be noticing us is us Muslims (*and for some reason Pakistani Muslims more than any othe*r). I*f we too had ignored the offensive page - as it deserves to be ignored - it would have gone the exact same way to oblivion as thousands of other sophomoric attempts at cheap attention seeking on the Internet. Instead we have now turned it into an international incident and given it far more limelight than it ever deserved.
*
Let&#8217;s think about it, what did the creators of the offensive page want to do when they set it up? First, they sought attention, and hits, and notoriety in a world where attention is too easily confused with fame. Second, they wanted to ridicule Muslims by the reaction they excepted from this. If you think of it, irrespective of whether Facebook removes the site or keeps it, the organizers of the page have achieved their goal. Well beyond what they expected. Now every other Islamophobic nutcase will get new ideas about how to have his little 10 minutes of fame spewing bigotry and hatred against Muslims.

*But more importantly, they simply could not have done this without us. The only people who have turned this from nothingness into a huge issue is us. I am sure that those who set up the page are jumping up and down and thanking us for making their page such a huge success! And that is what pains me.
*
I am also pained by the sacrilege of the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) that this entire drama signifies. As pained as anyone else, and as pained as I would have been at the sacrilege of any other Prophet or religion. But unlike for many others, that pain is neither reduced nor resolved by protesting against Facebook. For me, the antidote to that pain is in the teaching of the Prophet (PBUH) themselves. What would the Prophert Muhammad (PBUH) have done in such a situation.

The one thing I am absolutely positive of, is that the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) would not have done what we are doing now: making an international public spectacle of ourselves. *Most likely he would have just walked away and ignored (as he did those who threw garbage on him), he might have negotiated with Facebook on the basis of their own stated rules (the Hudabia model), he might have reasoned with detractors (the sermon on the mound model). Nearly certainly Muhammad (PBUH) would have handled it with grace, with composure, and maybe even with a touch of good humor. Most importantly, the Prophet (PBUH) would have kept focusing on his own actions and proving his point with his own deeds rather than with slogans, banners and naara-baazi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shamsher

nice job Pak but it should be banned forever in Pak


----------



## asq

Chappal Chor;


> yaar do you think banning will really solve the problem? It is like being an ostrich with his head in sand thinking that the threat is over because it cant see it.



We must differanciate between jerks and decent folks. and show it to the world the differance. Dude.


----------



## khanz

Shamsher said:


> nice job Pak but it should be banned forever in Pak



no it shouldn't don't force your overboard censorship on everyone don't like it don't go to facebook but don't ruin it for everyone did u even read the article sparkling posted ? it explains everything pretty well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raleigh22

T-Faz said:


> Firstly the Buddhas of Bamyan were not being utilized as a place of worship by buddhists and neither were they a central point of buddhism.
> 
> Just because some people have an affiliation with a statue does not mean it holds grand importance for all. In my opinion, it his country, he can damn well please to do what he wants.



That sounds amazingly like the VHP/RSS/Shiv Sena/BJP's reasoning when it comes to the demolition of the Babri Masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

raleigh22 said:


> That sounds amazingly like the VHP/RSS/Shiv Sena/BJP's reasoning when it comes to the demolition of the Babri Masjid.



So you are comparing a barbaric regime such as the taliban to some of your own opposition parties who committed a heinous crime whereby many people lost their loves.

Remind me how many people lost their lives during the destruction of these statues, I cannot think of any. Similarly do not pick up a few sentences to distort what I have to say. I did not like what happened to the statues but the reason put forward is very realistic.

On the other hand, your own BJP leaders with their friends, openly ordered the killing of innocents and destroyed a mosque that was actually being utilized. LK Advani who has been suspected of ordering the actual demolition went on to great heights in his political career. 

I was only referring to Mullah Omar and his statements that merit some attention because his quotes are highly intriguing from an intellectual point of view. Had he been an educated man, he might have been very different. 

Write a little more than dropping a few irritating lines that do not make much sense. Also what I said is very true in the world that we live in, people can do what they want and get away with it, destroying a staue is not equal to ordering the killing of people from a religious group, or an act of war.

Also I am referring to Mullah Omar in this context i.e the Buddha statues alone and not for anything else, so do not use certain sentences of my comment to distort what I have to say and provide an uneven comparison.


----------



## raleigh22

T-Faz said:


> So you are comparing a barbaric regime such as the taliban to some of your own opposition parties who committed a heinous crime whereby many people lost their loves.


I am comparing the destruction of the Bamiyan Buddhas to the destruction of the Babri masjid. Both were sacred to someone and there was no justification for destroying either.



T-Faz said:


> Remind me how many people lost their lives during the destruction of these statues, I cannot think of any.


Now you are extending the issue to deaths of persons, while I was talking about the limited issue of destruction of the religious monuments. Do you mean to say that if no people died after the Babri Masjid was demolished, then the act would be justifiable?



T-Faz said:


> On the other hand, your own BJP leaders with their friends, openly ordered the killing of innocents and destroyed a mosque that was actually being utilized. LK Advani who has been suspected of ordering the actual demolition went on to great heights in his political career.


If you knew anything about the Babri Masjid, you would know that it was not being used since the 1940s and it had been locked since. Get your facts right.
On the killings of persons, most deaths in the subsequent riots took place in Bombay, thousands of kilometres away from Ayodhya. The deaths occurred in the Muslim backlash due to anger about the demolition and then subsequent Hindu retaliation led by the Shiv Sena. 
Ayodhya or the surrounding areas saw few killings.



T-Faz said:


> Destroying a staue is not equal to ordering the killing of people from a religious group, or an act of war.


I compared destroying a sacred Buddhist statue to the destruction of a sacred Masjid. I think both acts are equally condemnable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

xeric said:


> BTW, that's what we (the sensibles) suggested and did, but then not everyone in Pakistan (nor india) is Benjamin Franklin.
> 
> But i have a question, what went wrong when McDonalds did that burger thing with some Goddess of yours and you all went gung-ho over it..remember..???





and Did they banned those burgers?  


just because something bad is posted on face book, does not mean ban face book in the nation.


----------



## T-Faz

raleigh22 said:


> I am comparing the destruction of the Bamiyan Buddhas to the destruction of the Babri masjid. Both were sacred to someone and there was no justification for destroying either.
> 
> Now you are extending the issue to deaths of persons, while I was talking about the limited issue of destruction of the religious monuments. Do you mean to say that if no people died after the Babri Masjid was demolished, then the act would be justifiable?
> 
> If you knew anything about the Babri Masjid, you would know that it was not being used since the 1940s and it had been locked since. Get your facts right.
> 
> On the killings of persons, most deaths in the subsequent riots took place in Bombay, thousands of kilometres away from Ayodhya. The deaths occurred in the Muslim backlash due to anger about the demolition and then subsequent Hindu retaliation led by the Shiv Sena.
> 
> Ayodhya or the surrounding areas saw few killings.
> 
> I compared destroying a sacred Buddhist statue to the destruction of a sacred Masjid. I think both acts are equally condemnable.



First of all you extended the issue which is of one completely unrelated to the topic here, though I gave a couple of quotes and a simplified opinion, you seemed to have termed me with murderers such as BJP, RSS and all these three initial parties. 

I do not know much about them apart from what is known to outsiders and thus I have found them to be the same dubious politicians that we have in South Asia, however these guys have got blood on their hands.

Both acts are condemnable but killing as a cause of it is worse, I condemn both and I do not thing there is much to say about this on this particular thread, though we can talk about it on some other thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

The Assholes want us to react and become terrorists..! this was what they wanted.Pls people ignore. Muhammad[PBUH] has a reputation and God is the best preserver of reputations..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seo

Asallam O Alaikum,

Adil Najam, it was a really nice message for all of us. I was thinking a same thing like that but that was only in my mind i didn't try to say something and it happened because you were writing it you really had the strong words.

I like your post and need your permission to spread it. I believe in reality and until we will not share these thoughts with our fellow, we are not going to make a big change in our lives.

My Allah bless you!

Best Regards,
Hammad


----------



## ejaz007

*PTA blocks Facebook*
Staff Report 

ISLAMABAD/LAHORE:

The Pakistan Telecommunication Authority has directed all Internet service providers in Pakistan to block Facebook until further orders. These directions have been issued in compliance with the orders of the Information Technology Ministry in view of the decision of the Lahore High Court. Justice Ijaz Ahmad Chaudhry had ordered the PTA to block the social networking website until May 31 across the country for hosting a competition of making caricatures of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). The PTA director submitted that they had blocked the link to the relevant page instead of the entire website.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## seo

Now PTA has blocked all Blackberry services in Pakistan. According to Waridtel they are going to block every service provider offering FACEBOOk services in Pakistan.

They don't know how long it make take to get Blackberry services back.


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> Peoples enough is enough............ lets start anti-christianism blog in the name of Freedom of speech. Find the weaknesses of christians
> 
> Lets fight each other and disgrace the religion of each other in the name of Freedom of speech. Lets be all sick for a change and swear each other in the name of Freedom.
> 
> Must be a fun........ what say?
> 
> Allow me to create that blog and i am willing to face the consequences
> 
> *Lets just grow up now - Lets defame/disgrace each other's religion in the name of Freedom* (with all respect to my dear Christian friends here)


Well how about a blog to say to them, you're forgiven? Jao maaf kia.

I mean they've put in their hard effort and time into defaming the prophet and they are worst for it. They have seeded bigotry in their nations, they have shown their children a wrong example of living life of antagonism they have also pretty much wasted their times.

Whats there to seek revenge on this? Have sympathy on them and forgive them. Make a page for this. What better way than to emulate the very person they mock - Prophet Muhammad after Fattah Makkah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kidwaibhai

Banning stuff doesn't work. The more you ban it the more people learn about it and more people will now visit this page. This just increased the visibility of this FB Page even more. These fundos don't understand the world around them they just inferred even more legitimacy to this page. 
Good Job LHC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohd497

I for one support the ban they should have deleted the group immediately not when everybody finds there it is.The pictures inside that page are outrageous.We have every right to protest against them.This is the very sign insulting a religion under the name of freedom of speech.If freedom of speech is so much than we have every right to ban it as showing them that if they exceed there freedom so do i


----------



## All-Green

Zaki said:


> Peoples enough is enough............ lets start anti-christianism blog in the name of Freedom of speech. Find the weaknesses of christians
> 
> Lets fight each other and disgrace the religion of each other in the name of Freedom of speech. Lets be all sick for a change and swear each other in the name of Freedom.
> 
> Must be a fun........ what say?
> 
> Allow me to create that blog and i am willing to face the consequences
> 
> *Lets just grow up now - Lets defame/disgrace each other's religion in the name of Freedom* (with all respect to my dear Christian friends here)



I know you are not serious and just giving similar example, but i would like to say that Muslims are strictly forbidden by Prophet Muhammad PBUH to engage Jews and Christians in comparison of the Prophets, for the very purpose that all Prophets be it Moses, Jesus Christ etc. are extremely venerable figures in Islam since they were the purest of humans who were divinely guided to help mankind.

We cannot do the same to any Prophet, usually it starts with such things and eventually there is all sorts of satire and comic representation of the person under discussion.

I really hate it when i see Jesus Christ being made fun of in certain movies and TV shows of the west.
To make fun of someone who is no more in this world and was known to have sacrificed all of his life for the sake of his fellow men and was chosen by GOD to be his messenger is not something i can digest as freedom of expression.
You mock an innocent man who was a great man to satisfy what need?

Why so determined to attack a person who is most sacred to Muslims all over the world for his good deeds and his humanity?
What purpose is there of people who have no knowledge of the life of Muhammad PBUH to start making drawings of him or to mimic him via competitions?
Despite the outrage felt by the Muslim world few years ago over a similar incident, still there is no realization that this is something we are very sensitive about?
Does freedom of expression have no limit?
In case of Jewish sentiments we see a more responsible behavior to ensure that hate based Nazi mentality does not take root again...it is not that this shall be eliminated but still pains are taken to deny freedom of speech to the anti Jewish hate groups...why does this responsible behavior evaporate into thin air when it comes to the sentiments of the Muslims?
I am talking about sentiments and not comparing the support of holocaust with mocking the Prophet of Islam...i am talking that both things are very painful to certain peoples...
I expect a realization on part of the facebook management which is running a social networking website, would you deliberately become party to an effort to mock the sentiments of millions of your subscriber over someone who does not care about the sentiments of others?
It does not make sense to me, honestly.

It is so sad to see that a social networking site is allowing such content despite a multitude of requests to remove the page.
There will be many ignorant fools who hate the Prophet Muhammad PBUH or make fun of him because that is what they like to do, however the problem is when someone takes similar sentiments to the biggest social networking site on the planet in the form of a competition and the moderators do not have the moral fiber to remove the link which they are 100% sure is causing pain to the Muslims who too are a huge percentage of subscribers to the website.

Even on this website there are instances of anti religious outbursts from the members but the mods remove such comments and do not defend their co coreligionists in making fun of other religions.
Is this too much to ask from the mods at facebook?

Will they allow similar provocative content against every religion, ethnicity and culture?
Does this not encourage further hatred in a world full of hate?

If Muslims ignore such things, does not mean it all stops...rather it becomes the norm...such are the ways of this world.
I think the response of Government of Pakistan is reasonable though it may irk many people who think that they could simply not visit the pages, however the point is that facebook is a commercial entity which earns money through the number of subscribers and hits on its site.
If facebook pursues a policy of such open bias against Muslim sentiments despite a huge number of requests to remove the content by many of its members, then the least what Muslim countries can do is to ban facebook so that there is a direct revenue impact.
It is the only peaceful way to really ignore face book.
Just banning the page in our countries would have zero impact in terms of business for facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

xeric said:


> Guys, i see a serious problem of context, understanding and compatibility here.
> 
> Islam also tells us to keep a beard, not everyone does it, it also ask us to pray five times a day not everyone does it, *eating maas is forbidden in hinduism, *not everyone refrains from it, Christianity dont allow drinking, but everyone does it..so now what, you probably are suggesting that we should put everything on Auto-pilot and have a free ride, right?




wats this "maas"....?




T-Faz said:


> murderers like BJP,RSS



Sorry to say.....but u ve got it terribly wrong.....


----------



## Awesome

Wasn't Zaid Hamid's page deleted? Isn't this page worse?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waqas03

in agree with you ....

the goverment is basically not much sincere with the islamic cause. they are having an excuse to ban , because every second child of pakistan is information saturated. they are scared of the evolution. they are aware of the blashphemous videos against the doggy president.

about the facebook. the specific links could be banned easily. it would not take more then an hour to locate the third part resource. you can also bloack the website which hosts the pics. facebook.com itself is just an interface server. it hosts the pictures on a third party. the application on another server. we can just bann that server...

probably the employees in PTA are dus...trust me...govermentias...

facebook.com/waqasahmed03
youtube.com/waqasahmed03


----------



## Patriot

If only LHC, SHC and other courts along with people acted with such enthusiasm against Terrorism then WOT would be long over.


----------



## XYON

afriend said:


> hey theres a differnce. one is the crime against humanity.. but another is the crime against perception... i think we should not take it too serious.. there are many people who dont like you.. are you going to go after all these guys.. and i am talking about individual person... but same is true for religions..!!!



You are referring to a Islamic Prophet as perception?

And this is coming from a Hindu who believes in mythology as a religion!

No offense, but we draw the red line here! Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) and any actions that degrade him or ridicule him are bound to get such reaction from Muslims. Maybe other religious followers are docile to religious degradation, but we as Muslims are not! Lest you forget the Babri Mosque incident in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

XYON said:


> You are referring to a Islamic Prophet as perception?
> 
> And this is coming from a Hindu who believes in mythology as a religion!
> 
> No offense, but we draw the red line here! Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) and any actions that degrade him or ridicule him are bound to get such reaction from Muslims. Maybe other religious followers are docile to religious degradation, but we as Muslims are not! Lest you forget the Babri Mosque incident in India?




Rightly put sir, if a bigot knows not what he talking about then its better for him to stay shut. People should understand that there is a red line when it comes to religion and that shall not be crossed or not allowed to. But unfortunately our own people the Muslims of today in the name of enlightenment and modernization become more critical of their own religion with out knowing what stands for what. Then ofcours of-course e the others will take this opportunity to do the same. Now I am no fan of either this GOV or over all system that our country is run on, and I believe that 1400 years ago Allah through our Prophet P.B.U.H gave us the right of freedom of speech. But I personally am not against this move by the LHC. I have one question for all do you even remotely believe that if the same people had gathered up to draw defamatory cartoons against the Holocaust would that page have lasted even for a second. Bloody hypocrites. Thats what they are.


----------



## Raghu

XYON said:


> You are referring to a Islamic Prophet as perception?
> 
> And this is coming from a Hindu who believes in mythology as a religion!
> 
> No offense, but we draw the red line here! Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) and any actions that degrade him or ridicule him are bound to get such reaction from Muslims.* Maybe other religious followers are docile to religious degradation, but we as Muslims are not! Lest you forget the Babri Mosque incident in India*?



Then go.. have a field day.

Make it a spectacle for everyone to enjoy.


PS:There are hate groups every religions .These hate groups feed on each other.If u wanna invite them for dinner its ur stupid choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## All-Green

waqas03 said:


> in agree with you ....
> 
> the goverment is basically not much sincere with the islamic cause. they are having an excuse to ban , because every second child of pakistan is information saturated. they are scared of the evolution. they are aware of the blashphemous videos against the doggy president.
> 
> about the facebook. the specific links could be banned easily. it would not take more then an hour to locate the third part resource. you can also bloack the website which hosts the pics. facebook.com itself is just an interface server. it hosts the pictures on a third party. the application on another server. we can just bann that server...
> 
> probably the employees in PTA are dus...trust me...govermentias...
> 
> facebook.com/waqasahmed03
> youtube.com/waqasahmed03



Yes the links can be banned only but what will it achieve?
There has to be an impact, otherwise it is not a solid action.

Banning the link only will not achieve anything in terms of a cost inflicted on the facebook management for being so stubbornly insensitive to such a huge percentage of their subscribers who are hurt by this persistent effort to ridicule what they hold dear and respect.

If they deliberately want to hurt Muslims, then Muslim countries have every right to ban the entire site and help reduce its traffic and revenue.
That is the least we can do.
It is called a meaningful form of protest.

Facebook is not supposed to be a hate based site, this is against the image they project.


----------



## Aslan

And also if possible we shouldn't ban these organizations but beat them at their own game, and with their own stick. All they understand is the language of money, we ban then they cry foul get hysterical and all, defame our name by using the freedom card. But if we collectively boycott them and decide not to utilize their services, then they will feel the pain.


----------



## XYON

Raghu said:


> Then go.. have a field day.
> 
> Make it a spectacle for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> 
> PS:There are hate groups every religions .These hate groups feed on each other.If u wanna invite them for dinner its ur stupid choice.



Oh we are having a field day! And just as you Indians know our reaction and strength by virtue of Babri mosque so will others who dare to venture into such mindless stupidities now or in the future! It is pretty clear to all non-Muslims on where we draw our red-line so they can be a bit more mindful of consequences of their so-called free speech in the future!


----------



## Awesome

Sahi tamasha toh kal hoga. Jummay ke baad.


----------



## sparklingway

A nice post by ET

KARACHI: As soon as news of the Lahore High Court verdict ordering a ban on the social netwroking website Facebook filtered in, users of the micro-blogging website Twitter started making witty 140-character jokes about the ban.

Here&#8217;s a selection of some of the funniest.


*From @acorn: What&#8217;s the difference between Facebook and Jamaat-ud-Dawa? Ans: Facebook is banned in Pakistan
*
From @acorn: Dear Facebook: if the Pakistani govt bans you, you only have to resurface under a new name.

From @rshakoor: LHC bans Facebook and musharraf loses his entire constituency

From @mosharrafzaidi: How is Leon Panetta going tp update his #FB status?

*From @fakebalthakre: Pakisthanis can&#8217;t use FB until May 31.Excellent opportunity for Hindusthan to block water to all Pak farms on Farmville.
*
Add your own favourites as comments below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

I am also an Aashiq e  Rasool and it pains me to see people mocking the best man ever born. However banning the Facebook is not the answer. IMO banning provides free publicity and effect is normally making the item even more popular. 

Let us face it, Facebook is not owned by or controlled by Muslims, drawing picture of the prophets in Christianity and many religions is permitted, thus not considered a big deal by the non Muslims. 

Popularity of Facebook is thru its usage. I would prefer if an appeal is made to the Muslims all over the world to boycott Facebook voluntarily in protest. If actually put in practice; this action would have had the desired effect on the controllers of Facebook. Now I think the Facebook users in Pakistan would simply switch to other means such as Blackberry or Ipod. 

In fact there are messages going round already among Muslims encouraging boycott of the Facebook.


----------



## Patriot

What the heck..it's a useful site..I was trying to open 
China?Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and i get


----------



## deepak75

Strange. That link has nothing anti-pakistan or blasphemous content. Is it only this page or the whole of Wiki is banned now at your end?


----------



## new wave

Is it only Pakistan ? I have no problem for that from US.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China&#37;E2%80%93Pakistan_relations


----------



## sparklingway

Youtube is reportedly down in many places as well.

I hope all the children of Wahhab, Maududi and Qutb are happy. Let's revert to the Zia days. Ban everything now. The interweb is full of **** so we might disconnect Pakistan altogether. Let's cut off the SEAMWE-3 and SEAMWE-4 entirely.

Welcome to the stone ages. Fascism at its best. Thank you Fundos.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## sparklingway

A ping attack on Facebook would be useless. Their servers are more than capable of handling large volumes and denying access to an IP address for repeatedly bombarding requests. 1400ms won't bother them though.

Servers for sites as big as Facebook are protected against DDOS attacks. Useless idea.


----------



## Hyde

check your anti-viru Patriot. Desable your anti-virus and try to open it again................

How can they ban wiki if it is editable by the users


----------



## Meeteepao

Wikipedia isnt blocked, maybe it was a glitch. I couldnt access it myself a few minutes ago.

FB and YouTube have been banned. Its official.

Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material


----------



## Babar-Leo

Its not useless idea my dear ... i told u i was doing that and was getting response ,,, for almost 2 hours... now ,, its giving me REQUEST TIME OUT ...


hahhha


----------



## Jackdaws

T-Faz said:


> Actually I did not like what happened but then I read what Mullah Omar said about the incident. He made a lot of sense on why he ordered the destruction of the Statues.
> 
> His views were the opposite in 1999:
> 
> *"The government considers the Bamyan statues as an example of a potential major source of income for Afghanistan from international visitors. The Taliban states that Bamyan shall not be destroyed but protected."*
> 
> After destroying them, he said this.
> 
> *"I did not want to destroy the Bamiyan Buddha. In fact, some foreigners came to me and said they would like to conduct the repair work of the Bamiyan Buddha that had been slightly damaged due to rains. This shocked me. I thought, these callous people have no regard for thousands of living human beings -- the Afghans who are dying of hunger, but they are so concerned about non-living objects like the Buddha. This was extremely deplorable. That is why I ordered its destruction. Had they come for humanitarian work, I would have never ordered the Buddha's destruction."*



You have to be kidding. They were part of human civilizational heritage. Did their destruction contribute to even 1 person having more food to eat in Afghanistan? Anyhow, we have deviating from the topic. My point was that Buddhists while they were offended did not declare war on Muslims or even utter any hate toward Islam. They took it in their stride and moved on. It becomes an issue only if you let it become an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

its banned on my side as well...


----------



## sparklingway

Babar-Leo said:


> Its not useless idea my dear ... i told u i was doing that and was getting response ,,, for almost 2 hours... now ,, its giving me REQUEST TIME OUT ...
> 
> 
> hahhha



Because as I said earlier, it has denied request to your IP now for it realizes that you're bombarding with requests. Facebook isn't hosted on a 5 dollar a month site hosting service. If you don't know about distributed hosting and preventing ping and DOS attacks, then I guess you'll continue.


----------



## Mujahid

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has blocked the popular video sharing website YouTube in a bid to contain blasphemous material, officials said on Thursday.

The blockade came hours after the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) directed Internet service providers to stop access to social network Facebook indefinitely on Wednesday because of an online competition to draw the Prophet Mohammad.

Wahaj-us-Siraj, the CEO of Nayatel, an Internet service provider, said PTA issued an order late on Wednesday seeking an immediate blockade of YouTube.

It was a serious instruction as they wanted us to do it quickly and let them know after that, he told Reuters.

YouTube was also blocked in the Muslim country in 2007 for about a year for what it called un-Islamic videos.

A PTA official, who declined to be identified, said the action was taken after the authority determined that some caricatures of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) were transferred from Facebook to YouTube.

Any representation of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) is deemed un-Islamic and blasphemous by Muslims.

Siraj said the blocking of the two websites would cut up to 25 per cent of total Internet traffic in Pakistan.

It'll have an impact on the overall Internet traffic as they eat up 20 to 25 per cent of the country's total 65 giga-bytes traffic, he said.

Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.

Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of the caricatures.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Pakistan blocks YouTube over "blasphemous" material

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas

Meeteepao said:


> Wikipedia isnt blocked, maybe it was a glitch. I couldnt access it myself a few minutes ago.
> 
> FB and YouTube have been banned. Its official.
> 
> Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material



what about Google videos can you get those still?


----------



## samika

There must be some technical glitches, Wikipedia cannot be banned..


----------



## Meeteepao

Thomas said:


> what about Google videos can you get those still?


I believe you can, but they are linked to YouTube - which is blocked, so ultimatley you cant lol


----------



## samika

Are you planning to go back to stone age?


----------



## Thomas

lots of twitter posts that Wikipedia is banned in Pakistan now. also says Flickr is banned as well


----------



## Hyde

i think it will be a technical fault. The government trying to ban FB and Youtube and some other site too being infect due to the technitions playng with the IP addresses. Happens sometimes just wait for a whle and hopefully it should be up again and which internet connection are you using in Pakistan


----------



## sparklingway

samika said:


> There must be some technical glitches, Wikipedia cannot be banned..



ISPs are denying DNS resolution requests on their end. That is simple to implement but easy to circumvent as well. Anything can be "banned" as most people don't know how to use proxies. We aren't talking the Great Firewall of China (Golden Shield Project) here.


----------



## Meeteepao

There are always methods for by-passing server proxies. But for the common internet user, the websites are "banned" :/


----------



## honour

Meeteepao said:


> Wikipedia isnt blocked, maybe it was a glitch. I couldnt access it myself a few minutes ago.
> 
> FB and YouTube have been banned. Its official.
> 
> Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material



well face book deserved to be banned...how can a site make fun of a god...its damn right to ban it...i feel it should have been banned here also for a week


----------



## KeenGuy

wikipedia is a joke, so who cares


----------



## KeenGuy

But....I can access Wikipedia, Facebook and other banned sites. 

All you need is a proxy server. 

http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Babar-Leo said:


> Well I received sms last nite that " Code name, Operation "ping to the knees"
> 
> let us start ping attack on Fa ce bo ok (to put peassure on their servers) rather than " boycotting" like loosers.
> 
> if u have net connection then go to >Start > Run and type in
> *no ping attacks please*




peoples don't do it if you are living in West. Sending viruses, hacking or blocking something in europe is highly sensitive. If you are doing it.......... stop doing it or who knows if the olice is waiting for you outside the house


----------



## Aslan

@ honour


Please edit your post as it was the Prophet PBUH that they were making fun of.


----------



## harish

Somehow I feel this banning is counter-productive and in many ways sadly reminiscent of ghettoism which is the bane of the muslim community in many parts of the world where they find themselves a minority. Please understand what I am trying to say and not get defensive unnecessarily. Today you ban Face Book. Then Twitter. Then You Tube. Then Wikipedia. Who is losing? By doing this you will only polarize the world more than it already is and drive the wedge between the muslim and the non-muslim world deeper than it already is, thus isolating the community even further. The solution of a problem can only be effected by being part of the system. You cannot change something from outside. What is the message you are sending out by doing this? That the next time someone wants you out of their cosy circle, all they have to do is lampoon your religion and you will withdraw? Somehow this whole thing seems pretty knee-jerk to me and obviously not well thought through. What are we going in for now? Muslim-only networking sites and eventually religiously segregationary Internet? The Crusades and Jihad of cyberworld? Isnt it so obvious that there is a pretty transparent attempt being made here to isolate you further, which your government is foolishly perpetuating?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> Sending viruses, hacking or blocking something in europe is highly sensitive.


Its just a damn ping response. It's basically initiating an internet handshake. Ping is a protocol to determine reachability over IP using ICMP echos. The method of flooding pings creates a DOS attack. Participating voluntarily in a DDOS attack is a crime in many countries (most DDOS attacks are initiated by attackers by controlling dummies through trojans).

But Facebook is a big *** company with extensive protection against DDOS attacks. This won't them a bit, even if a million people start flooding them with pings.


----------



## sparklingway

harish said:


> Today you ban Face Book. Then Twitter. Then You Tube. Then Wikipedia.?


3 out of 4 are already banned as of now. Welcome to the Fascist world, the world the Mullah-Military alliance has ever wanted and the Judiciary has jumped the bandwagon many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-Gen

Patriot said:


> What the heck..it's a useful site..I was trying to open
> China?Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and i get



Its working dear.......without any problem or proxy.....!!!!


----------



## JonAsad

I have deactivated my fb account along with 32 of my closest friends..
I urge you to do the same..

I know its no use, but i am preparing the answer when i will be asked by the angels on judgement say. What did you do when your Prophet was (naozubillah) humiliated. 
Atleast i did some thing.

btw i am a fb addict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeenGuy

They should ban - Worldwide Pashtun website 

Bunch of anti-Pakistan ethno-nationalists.

I hope the Army bombs their headquarters.


----------



## JonAsad

Some one is getting very upset over this,

Facebook upset over Pakistan ban due to Prophet Mohammed contest page | Herald Sun


----------



## mehru

*WELCOME TO STONE AGE*


----------



## Evil Flare

Its good .. We are Following China's Footstep


----------



## farhan_9909

Is it true

All pakistani people accounts are deleted/??


----------



## KeenGuy

One of the sites that are banned is this Zardari clip.






Use the Proxy Server I posted to watch it. Its funny.


----------



## Moin91

Facebook,Youtube & Wikipedia are Banned in Karachi.... dont know about the rest of the cities of Pakistan.....


----------



## Wounded Healer

Any news of other Muslim countries banning Facebook?

I hope Facebook is banned in all Muslim countries, you got to hit them where it hurts.

regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

I just heard on TV that Youtube is also banned.....

Why it is banned???


----------



## mehru

Moin91 said:


> *Facebook,Youtube & Wikipedia* are Banned in Karachi.... dont know about the rest of the cities of Pakistan.....



They are banned in Islamabad as well.


----------



## KeenGuy

This is prolly the ISI doing.


----------



## SpArK

KeenGuy said:


> I am smarter than them



so you do support these sites..


----------



## s90

WAQAS119 said:


> I just heard on TV that Youtube is also banned.....
> 
> Why it is banned???






> Pakistan has blocked the popular video sharing website YouTube in a bid to contain blasphemous material, officials said on Thursday



Today they discovered that youtube contain that kinda material. Welcome to Fascist Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KeenGuy

^^
I don't know how to respond to your post. 

Ok I will just say troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

KeenGuy said:


> ^^
> I don't know how to respond to your post.
> 
> Ok I will just say troll.



Explain to me how its a *troll.*??? aren't we discussing about Wikipedia ban and similar things in this thread??

Or is it voluntary to say "troll" all the time without any reason at all?


----------



## ice_man

people fail to understand that under no circumstances can a MUSLIM tolerate the humiliation of our prophet!!! hence no jokes about our prophet like the christians ridicule jesus! 


Shameful that all ARABS are quiet and only Pakistan & TURKEY are objecting!!! 

so instead of crying about your government being "facist" feel proud that for once our government is not spineless!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Jackdaws said:


> You have to be kidding. They were part of human civilizational heritage. Did their destruction contribute to even 1 person having more food to eat in Afghanistan? Anyhow, we have deviating from the topic. My point was that Buddhists while they were offended did not declare war on Muslims or even utter any hate toward Islam. They took it in their stride and moved on. It becomes an issue only if you let it become an issue.



Well you seem to overlook everything else I said in my other posts and act as if I am the representative or the consulter of this destruction. I have said that I *do not condone* it but the reasoning from the point of view of a backward regime makes sense. 

They could have just let it go but one cannot expect more than what happened from the Taliban, now can we. What happened and the subsequent events are a part of a long chain of events because these organizations did not give a damn about any statue or civilization heritage when a powerful nation like USSR was bombing everything in site.

Also why are you comparing this to the topic being discussed, I posted those quoted in a query to someone and thats it. There is not comparison, what is happening is now with the facebook page is just adding fuel to fire.

Now do not write here anymore and deviate from the topic, if you want to discuss this, lets go private or send me a message.


----------



## irfan wazir

I JUST OPENING THE YOUTUBE BUT ITS NOT WORK THAN I OPEN THE GEO SITE THAN I READ THE NEWS THAT GOVT BANNED THE SITEYouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## ice_man

Pakistan raises facebook cartoons issue at OIC moot

*Pakistan raises facebook cartoons issue at OIC moot*


Thursday, May 20, 2010
By Mariana Baabar

ISLAMABAD: As the Lahore High Court banned the Facebook website which was carrying blasphemous cartoons, the sentiments of the Muslims were echoed by Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Nawabzada Malik Amad Khan, who condemned the rise of the insidious trend of Islamophobia in the recent past.

Speaking at the 37th session of the OIC Council of Foreign Ministers in Dushanbe, the minister said, &#8220;Political dividends reaped by Dutch extremist Geert Wilders in regional elections is encouraging extremists in other countries to resort to Islam bashing in election campaigns. Negative stereotyping of the Muslims and defamation of Islam have become fashionable under the pretext of freedom of expression. 

&#8220;Following the ban on construction of minarets of mosques in Switzerland, a Swedish radical party has published appalling and outrageous posters of Prophet Muhammad (SAW). We strongly condemn these sacrilegious posters. It has gravely hurt the Muslim sentiments throughout the world&#8221;.He said, as the second largest inter-governmental organisation, the OIC needs to play a more active role in the reform of the United Nations as well as the UN Security Council.

&#8220;We must ensure adequate representation of the OIC member states in any category of membership in an expanded Security Council. &#8220;We appreciate the efforts by the OIC working groups on Human Rights in New York and Geneva in support of the resolution on Combating Defamation of Religions. The OIC needs to follow a two-pronged strategy of closer interaction with the West to address the phenomenon of Islamophobia and defamation of Islam and to develop a united approach within the OIC member states on this sensitive issue,&#8221; he added. Commenting on sufferings at the hands of terrorists, the minister said, &#8220;Terrorism is the most serious challenge confronting us all today. Misguided people, in the name of religion, are killing innocent men, women and children in mosques, schools, hospitals and market places. These criminals do not represent our noble faith. We will not allow them to hijack our faith and societies&#8221;.

He added that as a frontline state in the ongoing struggle against terrorism, Pakistan has suffered enormously both in terms of human lives and material. &#8220;Our more than 2,500 brave security personnel have sacrificed their lives to make the world safer for us and our children. Over 10,000 civilians have fallen victim to brutalities of terrorists. 

Besides, we have suffered economic losses of more than $35 billion. All this has strengthened our resolve to root out this menace from our territory and the region at large&#8221;, he added.Pakistan, he stressed, was fully conscious that use of military force was not the enduring solution to the problem of terrorism. The Government of Pakistan, therefore, has evolved a 3-D strategy comprising dialogue, development and deterrence to comprehensively deal with this scourge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeenGuy

............


----------



## Huda

hmmm
mayne bhi open ki but its really not working 
anyboby knows thats y gov banned this site ??


----------



## mjnaushad

what the fu ck............what was wrong with youtube.


----------



## WAQAS119

ice_man said:


> people fail to understand that under no circumstances can a MUSLIM tolerate the humiliation of our prophet!!! hence no jokes about our prophet like the christians ridicule jesus!
> 
> 
> Shameful that all ARABS are quiet and only Pakistan & TURKEY are objecting!!!
> 
> so instead of crying about your government being "facist" feel proud that for once our government is not spineless!!


has Turkey also banned these sites..???


----------



## tinguzzz

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has blocked the popular video sharing website YouTube in a bid to contain blasphemous material, officials said on Thursday.

The blockade came hours after the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) directed Internet service providers to stop access to social network Facebook indefinitely on Wednesday because of an online competition to draw the Prophet Mohammad.

Wahaj-us-Siraj, the CEO of Nayatel, an Internet service provider, said PTA issued an order late on Wednesday seeking an immediate blockade of YouTube.

It was a serious instruction as they wanted us to do it quickly and let them know after that, he told Reuters.

YouTube was also blocked in the Muslim country in 2007 for about a year for what it called un-Islamic videos.

A PTA official, who declined to be identified, said the action was taken after the authority determined that some caricatures of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) were transferred from Facebook to YouTube.

Any representation of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) is deemed un-Islamic and blasphemous by Muslims.

Siraj said the blocking of the two websites would cut up to 25 per cent of total Internet traffic in Pakistan.

It'll have an impact on the overall Internet traffic as they eat up 20 to 25 per cent of the country's total 65 giga-bytes traffic, he said.

Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.

Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of the caricatures.


----------



## Huda

mjnaushad said:


> what the fu ck............what was wrong with youtube.



hahahaha nthing wrong with youtube but something is wrong with our gov i don't know y but our gov banned it


----------



## mjnaushad

YOUTUBE

WIKI

FACEBOOK

FLICKER





Whats next.....Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Flickr down as well now.

Meanwhile Jihadi websites, Taliban sympathizing websites, Child pornographic websites aren't banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KeenGuy

They should ban anything related to Bollywood


----------



## sparklingway

Flickr down as well now.

Meanwhile Jihadi websites, Taliban sympathizing websites, Child pornographic websites aren't banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samika

Are you guys planning to go back to stone age?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

sparklingway said:


> Flickr down as well now.
> 
> Meanwhile Jihadi websites, Taliban sympathizing websites, Child pornographic websites aren't banned.



They should be Banned too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

At least the **** sites are up and what else is the internet good for anyway.

Do not worry, Pakistan will bring down the Internet by tonight.


----------



## mjnaushad

Why dont they just restrict the page they dont wanna show to people of Pakistan.....

No one was able to see the army beating taliban video on youtube.


----------



## ice_man

sparklingway said:


> Youtube is reportedly down in many places as well.
> 
> I hope all the children of Wahhab, Maududi and Qutb are happy. Let's revert to the Zia days. Ban everything now. The interweb is full of **** so we might disconnect Pakistan altogether. Let's cut off the SEAMWE-3 and SEAMWE-4 entirely.
> 
> Welcome to the stone ages. Fascism at its best. Thank you Fundos.




weird! very weird how can standing up for OUR prophet be classified as fascist? if they banned for NO APPARENT REASON! & banned it permanently i would agree BUT banning it for certain period as a *"PROTEST"*

cannot be classified as fascist! infact i am shocked that only pakistan & turkey are objecting while the rest of the muslims stay mum about such issues! if you don't stop them now then get ready for jokes cartoons and videos of our Prophet just like they *ridicule JESUS! * which they shouldn't!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gogbot

I lolz a this news.


----------



## WAQAS119

This is really amazing that no one is raising his voice for pornographic site!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

samika said:


> Are you guys planning to go back to stone age?



looks like it.

This is a stupid move by Pak govt. They are isolating their own country from the rest of the world. Are they trying to create another North Korea?


----------



## tinguzzz

Facebook blocked,youtube blocked 
Coming soon-Google is also going to be banned,then wiki,then .....


----------



## Kompromat

samika said:


> Are you planning to go back to stone age?



Samika you dont understand the senstivity of the matter so i suggest cool down , no one is going back to stone age.

What do you suggest that these people who are flamming and playing with our emotions are not "Stone agers" but they are liberals ?

Do you support them samika ??
I would say lets not Ban these website but lets Fight these hatemongers on the web and show them the real content and get their corrupted minds back to light.

watch this video.


----------



## s90

Youtube.


----------



## WAQAS119

orkut and twitter are still working...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

first it was facebook (understandable as there a genuine reason behind it) and now youtube...a while ago I read a post saying some wikipedia info was also blocked..what goin on there ???


----------



## Pak123

how come by banning some sites make us go back in stone age, can you please enlighten me with your views ??????????


----------



## KeenGuy

mjnaushad said:


> Why dont they just restrict the page they dont wanna show to people of Pakistan.....
> 
> No one was able to see the army beating taliban video on youtube.



I saw it. 

I made me proud to hear them cry in pain.
I only wish they burned them alive.


----------



## T-Faz

*Political cartoonists split on usefulness of 'Everybody Draw Muhammad Day'*

*"Shock for shock's sake." "Choreographed punditry." And "wrong, childish and needlessly provocative."*

That's what some critics think of Thursday's Facebook-ignited campaign titled "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day." *But those aren't Islamic extremists speaking. Those are the words of pro-free-speech political cartoonists.*

Some people might draw Muhammad on Thursday as part of a socially networked protest to caricature the Islamic prophet. *Just don't expect most professional political cartoonists to join in.*

"I don't think it's kowtowing to be respectful of another's belief system," says *San Diego Union-Tribune cartoonist Steve Breen. "I seldom participate in staged editorial events," says Seattle Post-Intelligencer cartoonist David Horsey. And "the 'Draw Muhammad Day' is a demonstration in the worst impulse for some editorial cartoonists," says Chicago Tribune cartoonist Scott Stantis.*

Those sentiments reflect the official stance of the Association of American Editorial Cartoonists. The group's president, Sacramento Bee cartoonist Rex Babin, says: "*I would be opposed to our organization getting behind such an 'event' because . . . something like that can be too easily co-opted by interest groups [whose agenda can go] beyond a simple defense of free expression."* Past AAEC president Ted Rall also says he won't draw Muhammad on Thursday, either.

As a protest, "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" was planned after the creators of TV's "South Park" complained last month that Comedy Central edited their attempts to render Muhammad. Some Muslims consider any depiction of Muhammad to be blasphemous, though Islamic scholar Babak Rahimi, who teaches at the University of California San Diego, says: *"It is a well-known fact that aesthetic depictions of the prophet have been and remain a major cultural feature of Muslim societies around the world."*

*Breen and Horsey are among 19 Pulitzer Prize-winning cartoonists who signed a petition to support "South Park" creators Matt Stone and Trey Parker. But they, as well as such other signees as Clay Bennett, Matt Davies and Mike Peters, say they do not plan to publish a Muhammad cartoon Thursday.*

Also not a participant in the protest: Seattle cartoonist Molly Norris, whose illustration last month spawned the campaign. "Fight for the right to draw Muhammad, then decline doing so," she says.

Norris's cartoon inspired Facebook pages, including one that has drawn more than 60,000 supporters. She says she has joined a Facebook page that decries the "Draw Muhammad" campaign -- "AGAINST Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" has attracted more than 70,000 supporters.

But petition signee Mark Fiore, whose clients include SFGate.com, says his political animation Thursday will incorporate Muhammad. And noted Islamic critic Ayaan Hirsi Ali, whose book "Nomad: From Islam to America" was published this week, says the protest "is a positive campaign" that can "promote self-reflection among Muslims."

Still, Toronto-based political cartoonist Nikahang Kowsar, who describes his faith as "Muslim Lite," says: *"I believe we have the right to offend, but when offense is seen as 'insult,' it might be a bad time to draw an offensive cartoon."*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/19/AR2010051905384.html?hpid=sec-religion


----------



## ice_man

WAQAS119 said:


> This is really amazing that no one is raising his voice for pornographic site!!!!!!!



THEY MUST BE BANNED!!! however, again the point here is *blasphemous CONTENT*! not pornography! don't divert the topic!!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> THIS SITE IS BLOCKED
> 
> Dear Valued Customer:
> 
> Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (Pakistan Telecommunication Authority) has directed all service providers of the country to block access to some blasphemous web content/movies. This content would remain blocked till the further orders from PTA.



this appears whenever i try to Open youtube...


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> At least the **** sites are up and what else is the internet good for anyway.
> 
> Do not worry, Pakistan will bring down the Internet by tonight.



Wont happen. 

Internet Users - Top 20 Countries - Internet Usage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samika

Pakistan govt is playing very sensitive. Youtube and facebook are the basic needs of Life. I recently shifted to Dell international and one of the questions they asked me was, "Facebook account mandatory". Gmail is blocked in our office but facebook is not.. HAHHAHA!


----------



## T-Faz

Use Dailymotion, it is better than youtube. They even allow nudity and if it has nudity Pak Government will never ban that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway

Black Blood said:


> They should be Banned too.



Nothing should be "banned". It's not the state's responsibility to edit what you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samika

Live free or Die hard.. Or should I say eagle Eye?


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> looks like it.
> 
> This is a stupid move by Pak govt. They are isolating their own country from the rest of the world. Are they trying to create another North Korea?



Theres a risk of voilance due to the acts of those AH in the name of freedom of speech, the ban is an attempt to contour that .. dont you ppl have anything +ive to contribute except having a feild day


----------



## manglasiva

SILLY MOVE..Are our Gods so insecure tat we have to protect the almighty from people ridiculing him????


----------



## samika

T-Faz said:


> Use Dailymotion, it is better than youtube. They even allow nudity and if *it has nudity Pak Government will never ban that.*



Hahahahahaha!!! That is very social you know.. Educational stuff.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

T-Faz said:


> Use Dailymotion, it is better than youtube. *They even allow nudity and if it has nudity Pak Government will never ban that*.





good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manglasiva

Thr r some similarities happening in our part of the world...expensive idols are stolen from temples and the Govt has put out extra security for that in the form of sentries !!


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! That is very social you know.. Educational stuff.



Of course, how else will we get in the mood to increase our small muslim population.

Perhaps you should glance over Dailymotion and you will find that it is Softcore **** Central of the internet.

Dailymotion - Online Videos, Music, and Movies. Watch a Video Today!

Also I do not like facebook, there are many others still available for use.


----------



## WAQAS119

ice_man said:


> THEY MUST BE BANNED!!! however, again the point here is *blasphemous CONTENT*! not pornography! don't divert the topic!!



i am not diverting topic but this is as important as removal of blasphemous content. This is killing our values.....

Last night i was shocked to see Pakistan at top of the list in respect of pornography. I was really really ashamed at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

This was indeed a stupid move.

I have said earlier that if loud protests are made this will only encourage hate mongers from west to start more like this sort.

There are many internet morons worldwide with nothing else to do than insulting others whom they hate.

If you-tube is banned ,they will spam other sites like daily-motion. 
This move only encourage more people from west to start their own propaganda as everyone likes to be in fame.


----------



## khanz

How come no other muslim country has done this why only pakistan ? why the hell did they ban flickr ? why didn't they just ban the particular offensive pages rather than the whole site bloody pak government ruins everything for everyone looks like they've gone insane you can find blashpemous content even on any search engines whats next ban google or the whole internet all ?? 
I said blasphemous laws are useless and backward where are these people who were arguing for it ? now they're using it as an excuse to control information access.Idiots don't ban taliban forums and **** sites but ban everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

I'm getting reports and twitter is buzzing with reports that access to WordPress is being banned now as well. So the PTA will block everything now. Blackbeery services down. Facebook down. Flick down. Wiki down. Youtube down.

Welcome to the edited internet of a society of a Fascist people who want to control how others choose to live. This is just a personification of the mentality that is common in Pakistan where people want to puppeteer others. Utter denial of civil liberties.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mirza Jatt

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Theres a risk of voilance due to the acts of those AH in the name of freedom of speech, the ban is an attempt to contour that .. dont you ppl have anything +ive to contribute except having a feild day



may be you are right in your opinion..

but how was his post negative ?? if I understand it correctly he just said that banning these sites will isolate your country from outside world information for the common peopl..whats wrong in that ???
Tell your friends first who are not happy about thes news and makingfun of it before advicing any one else.


----------



## manglasiva

Those who want any video off youtube etc ..pls send the link..we will download it for u and send by email or or upload to some other site ..hahaha..INDO-PAK cooperation at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manglasiva

sparklingway said:


> I'm getting reports and twitter is buzzing with reports that access to WordPress is being banned now as well. So the PTA will block everything now. Blackbeery services down. Facebook down. Flick down. Wiki down. Youtube down.
> 
> Welcome to the edited internet of a society of a Fascist people who want to control how others choose to live. This is just a personification of the mentality that is common in Pakistan where people want to puppeteer others. Utter denial of civil liberties.



get ready for a closed society....tastes like CHINA


----------



## T-Faz

Indian Jatt said:


> may be you are right in your opinion..
> 
> but how was his post negative ?? if I understand it correctly he just said that banning these sites will isolate your country from outside world information for the common peopl..whats wrong in that ???
> Tell your friends first who are not happy about thes news and makingfun of it before advicing any one else.



How exactly will it isolate us when all the same is available on all other websites for us to view and use.

Its not like the whole internet is down, its selected websites that should carry a moral responsibility in not offending some groups. 

This is actually good in a sense that people would rather concentrate on more important things and not waste their time on these websites which perhaps are the most used.

Also, this is temporary, ban will be lifted very soon.


----------



## FlyingSpagetti

Don't take me wrong, but pakistan is not on any path of development or secularism or peace, leave alone becoming any world leader, why ban open source and social media? It reminds me of Taliban in Afghanistan. 

How can your god or prophet get insulted, just because someone says something? Turkey and other developing and progressive islamic societies dont do this type of BS! 

*Where is pakistan heading? Sad the clerics of Pakisran must be joyous as they control the intelligencia completely, now hen some jihadi is caught, I hope pakistan will have no case for saying its not us, as islamist Indoctrination is in Full Swing!*

This is a sad news for as you have restricted free speach and devoured pakistanis from understanding how the world percieves islam, pakistan etc and how they can rectify it.

Its a Shame!

*Someone (from Paakistan) said here welcome to Stone Age!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^^ Is it officially declared that these sights are banned like you tube and wiki and flickr..who knows may be it might be a technical fault..apart from the facebook.


----------



## sparklingway

Indian Jatt said:


> ^^^^ Is it officially declared that these sights are banned like you tube and wiki and flickr..who knows may be it might be a technical fault..apart from the facebook.



Youtube is officially down. DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Pakistan blocks YouTube over "blasphemous" material

Flickr, Wiki have been down for hours. Wordpress bans are in process. PTA has notified ISPs to take actions before office hours tonight. Maybe tomorrow Internet access would be blocked entirely. I'm sure crackpots would love that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## new wave

manglasiva said:


> get ready for a closed society....tastes like CHINA



China, a close society ? where you from? do you mean India, a caste-society will be a perfect term for that, jump out from your "well" please, my dear Mr. Frog.


----------



## FlyingSpagetti

Don't take me wrong, but pakistan is not on any path of development or secularism or peace, leave alone becoming any world leader, why ban open source and social media? It reminds me of Taliban in Afghanistan. 

How can your god or prophet get insulted, just because someone says something? Turkey and other developing and progressive islamic societies dont do this type of BS! 

Where is pakistan aheading? Sad the clerics of Pakisran must be joyous as they control the intelligencia completely, now hen some jihadi is caught, I hope pakistan will have no case for saying its not us, as islamist Indoctrination is in Full Swing!

This is a sad news for as you have restricted free speach and devoured pakistanis from understanding how the world percieves islam, pakistan etc and how they can rectify it.

Its a Shame!

Someone (from Pakistan on wikipedia baning thread) said here welcome to Stone Age! 

P.S: I have posted it again, as these are my honest thoughts, as I would have typed it again, I hope they are respected, to avoid typing again which is pain I hv copy pasted!


----------



## tinguzzz

@MOD PLEASE MERGE YOUTUBE BAN,FLICKER BAN,WIKIPEDIA BAN,FACEBOOK BAN....


----------



## T-Faz

sparklingway said:


> I'm getting reports and twitter is buzzing with reports that access to WordPress is being banned now as well. So the PTA will block everything now. Blackbeery services down. Facebook down. Flick down. Wiki down. Youtube down.
> 
> Welcome to the edited internet of a society of a Fascist people who want to control how others choose to live. This is just a personification of the mentality that is common in Pakistan where people want to puppeteer others. Utter denial of civil liberties.



Well get off your high horse and think rationally for a second, banning a website or two and that only for a little while is not exactly turning Pakistan into a fascist state. 

Perhaps it is to show that these websites which are very prominent carry a moral responsibility in not offending others. They have in the past taken off pages which were a lot less offensive than this. Perhaps banning them is the only tactic employable to get what some people want.

I do not agree with banning any website but I also believe that these websites should not be used as grounds for offensive material and that too which attracts all the bigots of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

samika said:


> Are you guys planning to go back to stone age?



Yes !!! You planning to join us?

The ban on certain websites will not take us back to Stone Age. Besides, these sites are pure entertainment sites and not business oriented websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

new wave said:


> China, a close society ? where you from? do you mean India, a caste-society will be a perfect term for that, jump out from your "well" please, my dear Mr. Frog.



I understand the Golden Shield Project is not necessarily a welcome initiative nor are forces attempts to filter certain search terms on search engines.

It's not just "western" views on this issue. Filtering/Blocking anything is not the state's duty. Citizens are able to screen material for themselves.


----------



## Tiger Awan

jagjitnatt said:


> looks like it.
> 
> This is a *stupid* move by Pak govt. They are isolating their own country from the rest of the world. Are they trying to create another North Korea?



Hey Pak govt is PAKISTAN's govt. Do not use words like stupid for it.


----------



## Nav

Meeteepao said:


> Wikipedia isnt blocked, maybe it was a glitch. I couldnt access it myself a few minutes ago.
> 
> FB and YouTube have been banned. Its official.
> 
> Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material



its all bull **** i can still open it through my mobile web, huh


----------



## sparklingway

T-Faz said:


> Well get off your high horse and think rationally for a second, banning a website or two and that only for a little while is not exactly turning Pakistan into a fascist state.
> 
> Perhaps it is to show that these websites which are very prominent carry a moral responsibility in not offending others. They have in the past taken off pages which were a lot less offensive than this. Perhaps banning them is the only tactic employable to get what some people want.
> 
> I do not agree with banning any website but I also believe that these websites should not be used as grounds for offensive material and that too which attracts all the bigots of the world.



I understand what you are trying to say and you and I'm okay with you believing that but I cannot disagree more. A court or an institute or the state should not have the right to make a decision regarding what people can access online. Nothing can justify the denial of access to information online or offline, however short the duration be. As Jehanara put on her blog yesterday "I dont need the government to make such decisions for me. I am quite capable of doing that for myself. If I want to protest against something I find offensive, I will (and I do). The PTA and the courts have no right to deprive me of my freedom to do so."


----------



## Mirza Jatt

T-Faz said:


> How exactly will it isolate us when all the same is available on all other websites for us to view and use.
> 
> Its not like the whole internet is down, its selected websites that should carry a moral responsibility in not offending some groups.
> 
> This is actually good in a sense that people would rather concentrate on more important things and not waste their time on these websites which perhaps are the most used.
> 
> Also, this is temporary, ban will be lifted very soon.



agreed on all points and good for you..

but how is it negative if someone puts forward his view/doubt of saying that it might hamper the path of knowledge if these sites are banned...that was point to your friend.Morover its your own ountrymen who started this idea of saying they are going to stone age and stuff..wasnt those comments negative??


----------



## ice_man

ok so i am a bit confused by everyones response here. we discuss blasphemy people relate it to fascism! 

we talk of blasphemy people here call it oppression of human rights just like in china! 

i say blasphemy people say ****!(even though pron should be blocked completely all over pakistan starting from closure of rainbow center)!!!!

So basically the government should sit back & let people ridicule religion all in the name of * "FREEDOM"???*

please tell me who decides where the lines of "freedom" are drawn?? & who draws them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jagjitnatt

T-Faz said:


> How exactly will it isolate us when all the same is available on all other websites for us to view and use.
> 
> Its not like the whole internet is down, its selected websites that should carry a moral responsibility in not offending some groups.


The problem is not with banning a website. Its the mentality. Some stupid thing on a web site, ban the complete website, ban the sister websites too. Banning is not the answer.
The govt is trying to control what people can access and watch on the internet. Thats not freedom.

Isn't this not the Taliban way of governance? On a smaller scale today, but who knows the future. These steps needs to be reverted


> This is actually good in a sense that people would rather concentrate on more important things and not waste their time on these websites which perhaps are the most used.
> 
> Also, this is temporary, ban will be lifted very soon.



There is always a silver lining, the question is at what cost. Small steps like these are what creates big problems in future. 

As for the ban being temporary, I hope its true. Although there is no such info as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comet

sparklingway said:


> Nothing should be "banned". It's not the state's responsibility to edit what you see.



With highly illiterate people having access to Pornographic content, I believe it is state's right rather responsibility to ban such content.


----------



## harish

The fact that Pakistan is the only muslim country up until now to take these steps once again begs the question, why does Pakistan need so strongly to be the self-appointed flagbearer for the rest of the muslim world? What is this overpowering desire to be seen as the champion of the muslim world even if you land up hurting yourselves in the process? If the rest followed your lead, it would make sense, and actually have a chance of making a difference. But its obvious nobody else is, and you are once again drawing negative attention to yourselves globally. Is it not time to reassess what is really important for Pakistan as a nation instead of wearing the proverbial sar pe kafan and heading out to war every time something happens somewhere that you perceive as injustice to your religion. Is it not time to take a backward step and let someone else take up cudgels for a change? While you concentrate on getting your own house in order. These are questions which beg answers when we see other muslim nations following more peaceful and participatory approaches towards the global mainstream progressing rapidly and leaving you behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

umairp said:


> Yes !!! You planning to join us?
> 
> The ban on certain websites will not take us back to Stone Age. Besides, these sites are pure entertainment sites and not business oriented websites.



Do not take her too seriously, she is rabidly anti-Pakistan but she has the rights to express her views and people change once they get to know something which is in contrast to what they have in mind.

Just play along.

@ Samika, I am in my cave, pesky woods will not light up, care to help.


----------



## sparklingway

umairp said:


> With highly illiterate people having access to Pornographic content, I believe it is state's right rather responsibility to ban such content.



Literate people don't watch pornography?


----------



## Comet

sparklingway said:


> Youtube is officially down. DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Pakistan blocks YouTube over "blasphemous" material
> 
> Flickr, Wiki have been down for hours. Wordpress bans are in process. PTA has notified ISPs to take actions before office hours tonight. Maybe tomorrow Internet access would be blocked entirely. I'm sure crackpots would love that.



Flickr, Wikipedia, and Wordpress working fine with me. Check with your ISP.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Tiger Awan said:


> Hey Pak govt is PAKISTAN's govt. Do not use words like stupid for it.



Thats a stupid reaction...

he said *stupid move* and not about your Govt. no need to get hyper ...chill.


----------



## Comet

sparklingway said:


> Literate people don't watch pornography?



With due respect, they do. Have you ever been to an Internet Cafe in suburban areas?


----------



## sparklingway

umairp said:


> Flickr, Wikipedia, and Wordpress working fine with me. Check with your ISP.



Check twitter. ISPs have started doing it, maybe your ISP is a bit slow or more in favour of civil liberties.



umairp said:


> With due respect, they do. Have you ever been to an Internet Cafe in suburban areas?



I was merely replying to an earlier comment. Let's leave this stupid debate. I'm going to sleep now. 

At this pace tomorrow PDF would be banned as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Wikipedia also banned, some one ban me as well 


i want to ask why people don't protest against the **** sites & all sorts of other stupid stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

I dont understand,What are the reasons they saying about banning Wikipedia??


----------



## SpArK

has Turkey also banned these sites..???


----------



## T-Faz

@ Indian Jatt and Jagjinatt, I am in no way condoning banning these websites but there has to be some restrictions on what these popular websites are used for. Like Facebook and Youtube, disallow nudity becuase it might cause offence, they can also moderate such pages for the views being openly put forward.

If it was freedom of speech then there are better ways of countering a group rather than being utterly offensive. It is clear that this is attracting all the bigots and their views are despicable.

Banning is not the answer, but it might lead to the required end. That is getting the pages removed while also keeping the extremist muslims from making any unwanted moves of destruction and damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samika

EmO GiRl said:


> Wikipedia also banned, some one ban me as well
> 
> 
> i want to ask why people don't protest against the **** sites?



I asked the same question yesterday but people thrashed me, called stupid and what not..


----------



## Comet

sparklingway said:


> Check twitter. ISPs have started doing it, maybe your ISP is a bit slow or more in favour of civil liberties.
> 
> 
> 
> I was merely replying to an earlier comment. Let's leave this stupid debate. I'm going to sleep now.
> 
> At this pace tomorrow PDF would be banned as well.



Perhaps. Lets wait and see if my ISP also blocks these sites.


----------



## ice_man

harish said:


> The fact that Pakistan is the only muslim country up until now to take these steps once again begs the question, why does Pakistan need so strongly to be the self-appointed flagbearer for the rest of the muslim world? What is this overpowering desire to be seen as the champion of the muslim world even if you land up hurting yourselves in the process? If the rest followed your lead, it would make sense, and actually have a chance of making a difference. But its obvious nobody else is, and you are once again drawing negative attention to yourselves globally. Is it not time to reassess what is really important for Pakistan as a nation instead of wearing the proverbial sar pe kafan and heading out to war every time something happens somewhere that you perceive as injustice to your religion. Is it not time to take a backward step and let someone else take up cudgels for a change? While you concentrate on getting your own house in order. These are questions which beg answers when we see other muslim nations following more peaceful and participatory approaches towards the global mainstream progressing rapidly and leaving you behind.



my friend if you can answer THIS question you would understand WHY the partition was necessary!! 

if others don't do it we shouldn't! what logic is that? that is such a complexed approach in life!! 

we as a nation *SHOULDN'T BE RADICAL!* however we should be *VOCAL!* in our stand for the prophet for the religion!! 

the other muslim nations are PUPPETS of the US! 

we as a nation denounce all forms of TERRORISM in the name of religion but we also denounce all forms of blasphemy for any religion!! 

be it hindu,muslim,sikh,christian or jew!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

harish said:


> Somehow I feel this banning is counter-productive and in many ways sadly reminiscent of ghettoism which is the bane of the muslim community in many parts of the world where they find themselves a minority. Please understand what I am trying to say and not get defensive unnecessarily. Today you ban Face Book. Then Twitter. Then You Tube. Then Wikipedia. Who is losing? By doing this you will only polarize the world more than it already is and drive the wedge between the muslim and the non-muslim world deeper than it already is, thus isolating the community even further. The solution of a problem can only be effected by being part of the system. You cannot change something from outside. What is the message you are sending out by doing this? That the next time someone wants you out of their cosy circle, all they have to do is lampoon your religion and you will withdraw? Somehow this whole thing seems pretty knee-jerk to me and obviously not well thought through. What are we going in for now? Muslim-only networking sites and eventually religiously segregationary Internet? The Crusades and Jihad of cyberworld? Isnt it so obvious that there is a pretty transparent attempt being made here to isolate you further, which your government is foolishly perpetuating?



One sane post among high emotions.


----------



## ice_man

EmO GiRl said:


> Wikipedia also banned, some one ban me as well
> 
> 
> i want to ask why people don't protest against the **** sites?



great another person saying:

****=BLASPHEMY=****

**** SHOULD BE MUST BE BANNED


however, **** & blashpemy are NOT the same thing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tinguzzz

use proxy sites to open these sites....


----------



## subject17

China, Iran and Pakistan. So similar isn't? 

Shame Pakistan moving towards closed society, next what pdf?


----------



## jagjitnatt

T-Faz said:


> @ Indian Jatt and Jagjinatt, I am in no way condoning banning these websites but there has to be some restrictions on what these popular websites are used for. Like Facebook and Youtube, disallow nudity becuase it might cause offence, they can also moderate such pages for the views being openly put forward.
> 
> If it was freedom of speech then there are better ways of countering a group rather than being utterly offensive. It is clear that this is attracting all the bigots and their views are despicable.
> 
> Banning is not the answer, but it might lead to the required end. That is getting the pages removed while also keeping the extremist muslims from making any unwanted moves of destruction and damage.



Freedom of speech allows US citizens to post anything they want, nudity is not allowed because minors are not allowed to watch nude content and the websites have minor members.

The more you react to these stupid fan pages, the more these pages will be created. You will not understand this, because there is difference in our mentalities. Pakistan is a conserved nation today. In the past it used to be a modern nation. India was conserved and traditional 2-3 decades back but is modernizing now. 3 decades back Pakistan was way more modern and civilized than India. Times have truly turned for the worse.

Rather than satisfying extremists by banning these pages, is it not more important to control them, teach them that nothing is above law, eliminate these evil from the society?


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> Do not take her too seriously, she is rabidly anti-Pakistan but she has the rights to express her views and people change once they get to know something which is in contrast to what they have in mind.
> 
> Just play along.
> 
> @ Samika, I am in my cave, *pesky woods will not light up, care to help*.





i think the answer is too ......much ash in UK skies..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

ice_man said:


> great another person saying:
> 
> ****=BLASPHEMY=****
> 
> **** SHOULD BE MUST BE BANNED
> 
> 
> however, **** & blashpemy are NOT the same thing!!!



both are bad things, I don't understand whats the point in banning informative sites like Wikipedia & to some extent youtube.... 

as sparkingly said there are loads of sites which needs to be banned but they are working for years & no one gives a damn...

they must provide alternatives or just simply ban the whole internet...


----------



## T-Faz

sparklingway said:


> I understand what you are trying to say and you and I'm okay with you believing that but I cannot disagree more. A court or an institute or the state should not have the right to make a decision regarding what people can access online. Nothing can justify the denial of access to information online or offline, however short the duration be. As Jehanara put on her blog yesterday "I dont need the government to make such decisions for me. I am quite capable of doing that for myself. If I want to protest against something I find offensive, I will (and I do). The PTA and the courts have no right to deprive me of my freedom to do so."



This is not aimed at the liberal educated masses of Pakistan but rather that uneducated extremist minority that we can only deal with by doing such a thing.

We are in no way, shape or form a perfect a nation and we have quite few bad seeds, perhaps banning these websites will bring about the required end to this and salvage the situation. The responsibility of these sites lay in monitoring and moderation of the content found with in such websites, if they can disallow nudity and pornography, just because it might offend conservatives, they can remove these pages too.

Say if we do not ban these, we might see a stupid reaction on our streets that will cause damage to us alone because our people cannot understand or comprehend a situation. Emotion keeps on getting the better of us, they know it and thats why they use such cheap tactics.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

T-Faz said:


> @ Indian Jatt and Jagjinatt, I am in no way condoning banning these websites but there has to be some restrictions on what these popular websites are used for. Like Facebook and Youtube, disallow nudity becuase it might cause offence, they can also moderate such pages for the views being openly put forward.
> 
> If it was freedom of speech then there are better ways of countering a group rather than being utterly offensive. It is clear that this is attracting all the bigots and their views are despicable.
> 
> Banning is not the answer, but it might lead to the required end. That is getting the pages removed while also keeping the extremist muslims from making any unwanted moves of destruction and damage.




Agreed, but frankly speaking , idea of filtering pages is more practical than banning the whole site...to keep few extremist away from this sensitive development,the entire population will be deprived of what the whole whole world is using.especially the basic knowledge to the younger lot through wiki and you tube.wat say.


----------



## samika

umairp said:


> Yes !!! You planning to join us?
> 
> The ban on certain websites will not take us back to Stone Age. Besides, these sites are pure entertainment sites and not business oriented websites.



Business oriented websites.. I think you know a lot about business. 

Just because you don't use it for business purpose doesn't mean that it is not Business oriented webpage. Youtube is one of the biggest libraries for Videos, it is not limited to entertainment..

Facebook is a database which is used worldwide at different levels for different purposes. Most of the companies today ask for facebook profile, I don't know about Pakistan. 

Some people needs to clear this stigma that I am an anti Pakistani. Ya, I sometimes get carried away and pass vociferous comments doesn't define me for all. As if no one provokes me and I am born anti Pakistan..
Haloism to the core..


----------



## shining eyes

*i have heard that page that waz blasphemic is HACKED BY TURKISH HACKERs is it true????? (draw mohammad day page)

HERE YOU GO ITS THE MUSLIM reaction if its true WE are proud of you turkey 
our GOVT also took a very good step to ban fb and youtube in pakistan *

http://www.naitazi.com/2010/05/20/facebook-drawn-muhammad-swa-day-page-hacked-by-turkish-muslim/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## subject17

^^ Source source source.


----------



## harish

ice_man said:


> my friend if you can answer THIS question you would understand WHY the partition was necessary!!
> 
> if others don't do it we shouldn't! what logic is that? that is such a complexed approach in life!!
> 
> we as a nation *SHOULDN'T BE RADICAL!* however we should be *VOCAL!* in our stand for the prophet for the religion!!
> 
> the other muslim nations are PUPPETS of the US!
> 
> we as a nation denounce all forms of TERRORISM in the name of religion but we also denounce all forms of blasphemy for any religion!!
> 
> be it hindu,muslim,sikh,christian or jew!



My brother, please do not for one moment feel that just because its a Indian hindu posting, he would not understand the pain you are going through because of this nonesense. And please do not get Partition into this debate because it would unnecessarily polarize views along national lines and that would be the end of this thread. A humble request. Who is saying do not be vocal. Be vocal ON FACEBOOK! That way you are heard. Here you are simply dismissed as 'oh those crazy jihadis' once again and forgotten and left behind. That is what many want. And you have walked straight into the trap. How have you stood up for your religion and your Prophet sir? By turning away quietly? Who cares? If that was the case why have a site like PDF at all and invite your most hated enemies, we Indians, here to talk and fight and thrash issues out with? Ban all Indians cause India stands for all that is bad for Islam and inequality against muslim minority and illegal annexation of Kashmir! I hope you can see through the rhetoric and appreciate my point. Banning these groups unilaterally has not helped your cause one bit. It has isolated you and made you look like the stereotypical radical islamic nation that the world is increasingly seeing you as. And you have lost the opportunity to make a statement, any statement, against those you feel are doing you injustice.


----------



## sparklingway

T-Faz said:


> Say if we do not ban these, we might see a stupid reaction on our streets that will cause damage to us alone because our people cannot understand or comprehend a situation.



The violent protest bunch burnt buildings and cars even when blogspot was banned during the caricatures controversy. They'll access Facebook through a proxy, realize Facebook hasn't killed the page yet, will come out on the streets and burn public property. It's their profession.


----------



## manglasiva

EmO GiRl said:


> Wikipedia also banned, some one ban me as well
> i want to ask why people don't protest against the **** sites?



becoze these people are just showOFF...vying one after the other for more fame.... people don't mind seeing pronography and paedo and ladies getting graphically raped in films..ban all these social ills !!!


----------



## Stealth

*GOOD WORK PTA!! Pakistan in Action!! i heared about Turkish Hackers hacked Facebook Pages!! GOOD WORK!! Latest News is PTA Banned 450 Websites today.

Govt MUST BANNED Cheap Messages and Fonecalls so that new generation stop spending thr important time on these Bs and concentrate on Studies and rest of important thingS!*

"PAKISTAN IN ACTION"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shining eyes

Facebook Drawn Muhammad (S.W.A) Day, Page Hacked By Turkish Muslim
Facebook Drawn Muhammad (S.W.A) Day, Page Hacked By Turkish Muslim Hackers - Forumpk
1 source is also given in the 1st post,,,,,,,,, FACEBOOK


----------



## jagjitnatt

Its still on and going strong. I don't see it hacked. The story is false.


----------



## Raghu

T-Faz said:


> *Use Dailymotion, it is better than youtube.* They even allow nudity and if it has nudity Pak Government will never ban that.



I didn't know about this high quality site.Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

jagjitnatt said:


> Freedom of speech allows US citizens to post anything they want, nudity is not allowed because minors are not allowed to watch nude content and the websites have minor members.
> 
> The more you react to these stupid fan pages, the more these pages will be created. You will not understand this, because there is difference in our mentalities. Pakistan is a conserved nation today. In the past it used to be a modern nation. India was conserved and traditional 2-3 decades back but is modernizing now. 3 decades back Pakistan was way more modern and civilized than India. Times have truly turned for the worse.
> 
> Rather than satisfying extremists by banning these pages, is it not more important to control them, teach them that nothing is above law, eliminate these evil from the society?



I disagree, Pakistan has been the same throughout, your are picking up a single temporary incident to bring in your clearly biased views. Had this happened in the 60's if internet and facebook existed back then, you would have seen a similar reaction.

We have come a long way but still have a long way to go and so do you. There is not point in unwanted comparison her because a single incident does not describe the whole nation, this ban is rightfully for a statement that offence is something we do not take lightly.

If standing up to someone who causes you offence is being backwards, then I am as backwards as they can get. Banning might be the only reasonable solution because otherwise violence, damage and unfortunately loss of life can occur.

Please read this and look at the views of political cartoonists who are against this too, perhaps they are backwards in your mind because of this.

Political cartoonists split on usefulness of 'Everybody Draw Muhammad Day'


----------



## jagjitnatt

Stealth said:


> *GOOD WORK PTA!! Pakistan in Action!! i heared about Turkish Hackers hacked Facebook Pages!! GOOD WORK!! Latest News is PTA Banned 450 Websites today.
> 
> Govt MUST BANNED Cheap Messages and Fonecalls so that new generation stop spending thr important time on these Bs and concentrate on Studies and rest of important thingS!*
> 
> "PAKISTAN IN ACTION"



the site is not hacked. Its still on.


----------



## Stealth

*PTA walay shukar kar rahay hain hamain b koi kaam mila hey jab say PTA organization bani hey LOLzz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

jagjitnatt said:


> the site is not hacked. Its still on.



BEfore quote read my msg CAREFULLY with OPEN EYEZ i said Turkish hackers hacked FB *Pages* (which contain stuff against muslims and our relign)


----------



## manglasiva

BS news..still online..


----------



## samika

Raghu said:


> I didn't know about this high quality site.Thank you.



Wow!! how selfish?? We are discussing something important here and you are watching ****..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

jagjitnatt said:


> Its still on and going strong. I don't see it hacked. The story is false.


THERE are many of the sites saying same thing..........
check this out??
page hacked by turkish - Google Search
or search *page hacked by turkish*
in google......


----------



## ice_man

self deteled!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

i just hope entire internet is not banned in Pakistan or else PDF will become very boring...our day is not made without a little India-Pakistan bashing session everyday in PDF..lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

EmO GiRl said:


> both are bad things, I don't understand whats the point in banning informative sites like Wikipedia & to some extent youtube....
> 
> as sparkingly said there are loads of sites which needs to be banned but they are working for years & no one gives a damn...
> 
> they must provide alternatives or just simply ban the whole internet...



i guess we agree on this BOTH are bad!!! however they BOTH cannot be compared. reason being blasphemy and pron are two different things altogether. you can't compare apples & oranges.

as for alternatives it is not like they "planned" to ban it from a while back & its not like they are "banning these websites for life" its only for a few days as a sign of protest!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

T-Faz said:


> @ Indian Jatt and Jagjinatt, I am in no way condoning banning these websites but there has to be some restrictions on what these popular websites are used for. Like Facebook and Youtube, disallow nudity becuase it might cause offence, they can also moderate such pages for the views being openly put forward.
> 
> If it was freedom of speech then there are better ways of countering a group rather than being utterly offensive. It is clear that this is attracting all the bigots and their views are despicable.
> 
> Banning is not the answer, but it might lead to the required end. That is *getting the pages removed while also keeping the extremist muslims from making any unwanted moves of destruction and damage.*



Exactly!

I still remember those horrible riots back in 2007 and I am sure GoP has that incident in mind and the decision is being made. GoP has no other option but to ban these websites (temporarily ofcourse).


----------



## Mirza Jatt

samika said:


> Wow!! how selfish?? We are discussing something important here and you are watching ****..


----------



## jagjitnatt

shining eyes said:


> THERE are many of the sites saying same thing..........
> check this out??
> page hacked by turkish - Google Search
> or search *page hacked by turkish*
> in google......



Its a false news. I can browse the page and the pics too.
I don't think you'd want a screenshot.


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> Wow!! how selfish?? We are discussing something important here and you are watching ****..



It is not a **** site, it is the french equivalent of Youtube but the french are more open minded and allow nudity, nothing wrong in that.

It is of higher quality then Youtube and I urge more people to use it because overall they are of higher caliber.


----------



## jagjitnatt

Stealth said:


> BEfore quote read my msg CAREFULLY with OPEN EYEZ i said Turkish hackers hacked FB *Pages* (which contain stuff against muslims and our relign)



I am currently on the page browsing the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samika

can someone provide the link of the page we are talking about..


----------



## ejaz007

*Facebook disappoints at being blocked in Pakistan *
Updated at: 1415 PST, Thursday, May 20, 2010


WASHINGTON: Facebook is disappointed at being blocked in Pakistan over a contest that encourages users to post caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed and may make the offending page inaccessible to users there, the social network said late Wednesday.

"We are very disappointed with the Pakistani courts' decision to block Facebook without warning, and suspect our users there feel the same way," Facebook said in a statement to French news agency. 

"We are analyzing the situation and the legal considerations, and will take appropriate action, which may include making this content inaccessible to users in Pakistan," it said. 

Pakistan blocked access to Facebook on a court order over a competition created by a Facebook user who set up a page called "Draw Mohammed Day," inviting people to send in caricatures of the Muslim prophet on May 20. 

Islam strictly prohibits depictions of Prophet Mohammed as blasphemous and Muslims around the world staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of the prophet in European newspapers in 2006. 

The statement from the Palo Alto, California-based social network said "we want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others. 

Facebook disappoints at being blocked in Pakistan


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I don't understand what good has banning these sites done, the Blasphemous material is available all over the Internet, this means they are going to ban the whole Internet??? 

seems courts have nothing good to do except playing 'ban ban ban unban'

Seems Muslims want a world of their own where the whole world is 'Dar-ul-Harb' & after that there is total control over lives of the people

Trust me if we started protesting like this & our courts became efficient like this on every issue, We will Rule this world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

samika said:


> can someone provide the link of the page we are talking about..



Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! | Facebook


----------



## Evil Flare

Stealth said:


> *PTA walay shukar kar rahay hain hamain b koi kaam mila hey jab say PTA organization bani hey LOLzz*




Phokat mein hi kaam hi salary le rahe the
ab kaam karwao in se ..

& who will block porno ??


----------



## khanz

Stealth said:


> *GOOD WORK PTA!! Pakistan in Action!! i heared about Turkish Hackers hacked Facebook Pages!! GOOD WORK!! Latest News is PTA Banned 450 Websites today.
> 
> Govt MUST BANNED Cheap Messages and Fonecalls so that new generation stop spending thr important time on these Bs and concentrate on Studies and rest of important thingS!*
> 
> "PAKISTAN IN ACTION"



you've gone insanse why stop there just the ban the whole internet so young people stop so much time on it it's not like the pakistani government has more important issues to deal with than ban popular websites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shining eyes

fuk the mdrfukers they may have fixed that.............worst ppl on the earth.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

sparklingway said:


> 3 out of 4 are already banned as of now. Welcome to the Fascist world, the world the Mullah-Military alliance has ever wanted and the Judiciary has jumped the bandwagon many times.


Other than facebook (which is (wrongfully) banned until 31st May) the rest are open.


----------



## T-Faz

Dailymotion - Online Videos, Music, and Movies. Watch a Video Today!

DailyMotion is good because you can get the best of both worlds in one place, if you know what I mean. ; )

Work and pleasure together, this should be their motto. Another good thing about this ban is that people utilize other sites which are overall better than the banned ones.

I hope you people can understand that, as for *Samika*, get off DailyMotion and came back to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hacking wont help , we need to change minds of those people by giving them the knowledge that they dont have about the Prophet SAW.

Prophet SAW prayed for those who threw stones at him and made him bleed to His Toes in Taif and after 20-30 years the whole Taif was Muslim.

He was the one who spread his shawl on the ground for his opposers that they can sit on it while they talk.

They are defaming our Prophet SAW but somewhere in their mind they are aware of that why He was put on the top of the list of 100 most influencial Humans of all times, before jesus and everyone.

We do need to react by not spreading haterd because this is what those people are doing , we need to spread knowledge.


Lets pray together that "May Allah (swt) give all of those people hidayah " and i am optimistic that if not them , someone from their coming generation would come to Islam not with hate but to embrace it with whole of their hearts.
Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jagjitnatt

shining eyes said:


> fuk the mdrfukers they may have fixed that.............worst ppl on the earth.....



The page was never hacked. All the things are still there and none seem to be reposted.

The news is false. Maybe they had a glitch in the network and made a fuss of it.


----------



## Awesome

sparklingway said:


> Flickr down as well now.
> 
> Meanwhile Jihadi websites, Taliban sympathizing websites, Child pornographic websites aren't banned.


Flickr is also banned in many countries due to its weak policies on pornography, its been banned in UAE from its inception.


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material* 
Updated at: 1200 PST, Thursday, May 20, 2010


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has blocked the popular video sharing website YouTube in a bid to contain blasphemous material, officials said on Thursday. 

The blockade came hours after the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) directed Internet service providers to stop access to social network Facebook indefinitely on Wednesday because of an online competition to draw the Prophet Mohammad (Peace be upon him) in gross violation of fundamental human rights pertaining to ones religion. 

Wahaj-us-Siraj, the CEO of Nayatel, an Internet service provider, said PTA issued an order late on Wednesday seeking an "immediate" blockade of YouTube. 

"It was a serious instruction as they wanted us to do it quickly and let them know after that," he said while talking to a UK-based news agency. 

YouTube was also blocked in the Muslim country in 2007 for about a year for what it called un-Islamic videos. 

A PTA official, who declined to be identified, said the action was taken after the authority determined that some sacrilegious caricatures of the Prophet Mohammad were transferred from Facebook to YouTube. 

Representation of any prophet is deemed un-Islamic and blasphemous in Islam, let alone the caricature or cartoon of these divine personages. 

Siraj said the blocking of the two websites would cut up to 25 percent of total Internet traffic in Pakistan. 

"It'll have an impact on the overall Internet traffic as they eat up 20 to 25 percent of the country's total 65 giga-bytes traffic," he said. 

Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan. 

Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of the caricatures. 

Pakistan blocks YouTube over blasphemous material


----------



## S.U.R.B.

EmO GiRl said:


> *Wikipedia* also banned, some one ban me as well
> 
> 
> i want to ask why people don't protest against the **** sites & all sorts of other stupid stuff?



I have also got this news from the media.But for me it's working fine,nothing happened.

It's all about time i guess.


----------



## jagjitnatt

Black Blood said:


> Hacking wont help , we need to change minds of those people by giving them the knowledge that they dont have about the Prophet SAW.
> 
> Prophet SAW prayed for those who threw stones at him and made him bleed to His Toes in Taif and after 20-30 years the whole Taif was Muslim.
> 
> He was the one who spread his shawl on the ground for his opposers that they can sit on it while they talk.
> 
> They are defaming our Prophet SAW but somewhere in their mind they are aware of that why He was put on the top of the list of 100 most influencial Humans of all times, before jesus and everyone.
> 
> We do need to react by not spreading haterd because this is what those people are doing , we need to spread knowledge.
> 
> 
> Lets pray together that "May Allah (swt) give all of those people hidayah " and i am optimistic that if not them , someone from their coming generation would come to Islam not with hate but to embrace it with whole of their hearts.
> Amen.



Sensible. This is what Pakistan needs to do. Show the world what true Islam is. Spread love and knowledge.

Hiding yourself won't change the scenario. Change it yourself.

Very well written post. Been trying to explain but needed it from a Pakistani to have an effect.


----------



## Raghu

jagjitnatt said:


> Freedom of speech allows US citizens to post anything they want, nudity is not allowed because minors are not allowed to watch nude content and the websites have minor members.
> 
> The more you react to these stupid fan pages, the more these pages will be created. You will not understand this, because there is difference in our mentalities. Pakistan is a conserved nation today. *In the past it used to be a modern nation. India was conserved and traditional 2-3 decades back but is modernizing now. 3 decades back Pakistan was way more modern and civilized than India. Times have truly turned for the worse.*
> 
> Rather than satisfying extremists by banning these pages, is it not more important to control them, teach them that nothing is above law, eliminate these evil from the society?




I think this is going bit too far.

India has been a modern secular democratic republic since its independence ,while Pakistan has been a theocratic Islamic state ruled by its military dictators for long time.

Even if u are talking in a different context which probably u are , in that case too i disagree with ur above opinion.

And pls don't give liberal economic policies adopted Pakistan since since the sixties way before India to justify that specific comment of urs.


----------



## Tiger Awan

EmO GiRl said:


> both are bad things, I don't understand whats the point in banning informative sites like Wikipedia & to some extent youtube....
> 
> as sparkingly said there are loads of sites which needs to be banned but they are working for years & no one gives a damn...
> 
> they must provide alternatives or just simply ban the whole internet...



there are many other informative websites and wiki is not a reliable one.

Being Muslims we should be more worried about the cartoons then our comfort. The only advantage wiki gives is that it cover the whole topic in one page ( as far as my uni assignments are concerned  )

Cant we sacrifice this comfort for our beloved prophet who had spent whole nights praying for his umah and spent whole day preaching and facing the harsh behavior of kafirs just for us??? cant we????


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> It is not a **** site, it is the french equivalent of Youtube but the french are more open minded and allow nudity, nothing wrong in that.
> 
> It is of higher quality then Youtube and I urge more people to use it because overall they are of higher caliber.



any person can upload the you-tube bad videos to dailymotion. *What then?*


----------



## samika

khanz said:


> you've gone insanse why stop there just the ban the whole internet so young people stop so much time on it it's not like the pakistani government has more important issues to deal with than ban popular websites



Thank God there are sane people still living on this earth...

*T Faz* I am not anti Pakitani, and at least don't call me anti muslim. I don't like it because I am not.. 

Why can't Pakistan govt or some muslim community file a case and drag facebook to the court?

Stealth is just too excited, i don't know why. The page is still working. Turks need Indian hackers to get the job done well. I recall Ankit Fadia!! He might help..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

a few mins before Wiki was not getting opened but now its getting opened 




> Cant we sacrifice this comfort for our beloved prophet who had spent whole nights praying for his umah and spent whole day preaching and facing the harsh behavior of kafirs just for us??? cant we????



The 'kafirs' will keep doing it again & again, there is no way on earth you can stop them, the 'reaction' only harms us not them, the best thing is to ignore rather than making useless noise, If the faith is so strong i don't think the faith must get shattered by a few Blasphemous cartoons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> any person can upload the you-tube bad videos to dailymotion. *What then?*



When that happens, then we will talk, as for now, enjoy DailyMotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*I want Everyone to watch These videos , please do and comment here.*

Thanks JJ , please come back after you watch these videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

EmO GiRl said:


> a few mins before Wiki was not getting opened but now its getting opened



thanks God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manglasiva

Stealth said:


> *GOOD WORK PTA!! Pakistan in Action!! i heared about Turkish Hackers hacked Facebook Pages!! GOOD WORK!! Latest News is PTA Banned 450 Websites today.
> 
> Govt MUST BANNED Cheap Messages and Fonecalls so that new generation stop spending thr important time on these Bs and concentrate on Studies and rest of important thingS!*
> 
> "PAKISTAN IN ACTION"



SHUT UP MO***..the pages and video r still thr..am also looking it out of curiosity..i think people r giving too much publicity..lets forget that and let it buried under the millions of web crap !!


----------



## kugga

Shuakr hai Wikipedia block nai hua tha nai tou Emo girl or sparklingway ne yahan laashein bicha daini thi....


----------



## DaRk WaVe

only main page of Wikipedia is getting opened, *nothing is getting searched *


----------



## FlyingSpagetti

Navkhan said:


> its all bull **** i can still open it through my mobile web, huh



As pakistan has banned all these sites your mobile ISP will soon have to follow the suite, it will not be long when u will be banned from accessing then from mobile phones!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Tiger Awan said:


> there are many other informative websites and wiki is not a reliable one.
> 
> Being Muslims we should be more worried about the cartoons then our comfort. The only advantage wiki gives is that it cover the whole topic in one page ( as far as my uni assignments are concerned  )
> 
> Cant we sacrifice this comfort for our beloved prophet who had spent whole nights praying for his umah and spent whole day preaching and facing the harsh behavior of kafirs just for us??? cant we????



Then my friend keep out of harms way....and go as far as you can for the knowledge,whether it's wiki,britannica ,China or America etc.

They want us to get that mad.And believe me we can't afford this.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

why are you posting Videos, don't you know we cannot see it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

AstanoshKhan said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I still remember those horrible riots back in 2007 and I am sure GoP has that incident in mind and the decision is being made. GoP has no other option but to ban these websites (temporarily ofcourse).



why not just ban that particular page rather than the whole site like the zardari video ? and what's wrong with wiki or flickr ? infact thats one of the best sites to promote pakistan coz theres so many pakistani photographers and people all over the world are seeing and commenting about how beautiful the country is 99&#37; of the pics i posted on the beautiful pakistan thread are from flickr .
I'm worried they'll ban pdf next theres plenty of hate against the zardari government they can just use it as an excuse 
I think there should be some complaints about this if just 20 JUI people protesting can get a ban than millions of internet users can get it lifted.......


----------



## manglasiva

EmO GiRl said:


> why are you posting Videos, don't you know we cannot see it



what u can't see we can see...
repost it some whr else..


----------



## kugga

Wikipedia bi ban Pakistan govt. seems to have good governance over internet...


----------



## Stealth

khanz said:


> you've gone insanse why stop there just the ban the whole internet so young people stop so much time on it it's not like the pakistani government has more important issues to deal with than ban popular websites



insane people like urz .... and because of ur type of people in our govt and in our top brass today we are focusing such BS issues!!

Adat pari hey hoi..... baray kaam karnay ke pehlay chuta tu karoo ... chutay say shuruwaat kie nahe jati pehlay he 100 stair par paoon rakhnay ka shook hey!


----------



## Marxist

^^^^ but Pakistani friends cant view this video....Youtube banned


----------



## jagjitnatt

EmO GiRl said:


> why are you posting Videos, don't you know we cannot see it



At least we won't have any more kashmir/toilet/dirty/poverty videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QADRI

yar whats wrong wikipedia.org is working. Facebook and youtube got restricted for few days or months, discussion related to these are under progress. hopefully they will remain banned till 31st of this month, just to record our protest. on the other hand wikipedia is fully functioning.


----------



## Comet

samika said:


> Business oriented websites.. I think you know a lot about business.
> 
> Just because you don't use it for business purpose doesn't mean that it is not Business oriented webpage. Youtube is one of the biggest libraries for Videos, it is not limited to entertainment..
> 
> Facebook is a database which is used worldwide at different levels for different purposes. Most of the companies today ask for facebook profile, I don't know about Pakistan.
> 
> Some people needs to clear this stigma that I am an anti Pakistani. Ya, I sometimes get carried away and pass vociferous comments doesn't define me for all. As if no one provokes me and I am born anti Pakistan..
> Haloism to the core..



I don't care if you are anti Pakistani or Pro Pakistani. The question is: will the banning of such site take us to stone age. The answer is *NO*
And the business you are talking about is so little that it won't effect us. Besides, its a temporary ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skeptic

^^^
THANK GOODNESS. Not too bothered about stone age thingie.
I hope I will be spared the propaganda videos posted ever so often. At least for the time.

Will make PDF a better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

QADRI said:


> yar whats wrong wikipedia.org is working. Facebook and youtube got restricted for few days or months, discussion related to these are under progress. hopefully they will remain banned till 31st of this month, just to record our protest. on the other hand wikipedia is fully functioning.



only main page of Wiki is getting opened, nothing is getting 'searched'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tinguzzz

I think they should use proxy website to view youtube


----------



## Kompromat

I want to answer a question here.

Many would think why this content is so important to Musmlims and why dont we draw the images of the Holy Prophet SAW.

It is about the very , very basic concept of islam , the fundamentals we we stand upon.

Creating sketches equalls Creating idols which Islam obviously outlaws and specially the sketches of a Prophet is an extremely senstive case because it defies our basic principles .

Moreover we do not sketch any other Prophet too its not Just our Prophet its all of them who are talked about in Bible and Torah.

I think there has to be an understanding between the west and the Muslims as it will only get worse if not stopped.

Someone wants another crusade , even if it is fought in cyberspace but they do want it to happen.

The only way to stop these hate mongers is to give them knowledge and why i am posting these videos here is because i need your Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

FlyingSpagetti said:


> As pakistan has banned all these sites your mobile ISP will soon have to follow the suite, it will not be long when u will be banned from accessing then from mobile phones!



thats really sad...in India we just got 3G auction taking place...it will give us high speed access to the internet through handsets in the go whie the download speed will be double the speed in our mobile phones.


----------



## syntax_error

^^ @ emo_girl
OFF topic but amazing song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

*Political cartoonists split on usefulness of 'Everybody Draw Muhammad Day'*

*"Shock for shock's sake." "Choreographed punditry." And "wrong, childish and needlessly provocative."*

That's what some critics think of Thursday's Facebook-ignited campaign titled "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day." But those aren't Islamic extremists speaking. *Those are the words of pro-free-speech political cartoonists.*

Some people might draw Muhammad on Thursday as part of a socially networked protest to caricature the Islamic prophet. *Just don't expect most professional political cartoonists to join in.*

"*I don't think it's kowtowing to be respectful of another's belief system," says San Diego Union-Tribune cartoonist Steve Breen. "I seldom participate in staged editorial events," says Seattle Post-Intelligencer cartoonist David Horsey. And "the 'Draw Muhammad Day' is a demonstration in the worst impulse for some editorial cartoonists," says Chicago Tribune cartoonist Scott Stantis.*

Those sentiments reflect the official stance of the Association of American Editorial Cartoonists. The group's president, Sacramento Bee cartoonist Rex Babin, says: *"I would be opposed to our organization getting behind such an 'event' because . . . something like that can be too easily co-opted by interest groups [whose agenda can go] beyond a simple defense of free expression." *Past AAEC president Ted Rall also says he won't draw Muhammad on Thursday, either.

As a protest, "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" was planned after the creators of TV's "South Park" complained last month that Comedy Central edited their attempts to render Muhammad. Some Muslims consider any depiction of Muhammad to be blasphemous, though Islamic scholar Babak Rahimi, who teaches at the University of California San Diego, says: "It is a well-known fact that aesthetic depictions of the prophet have been and remain a major cultural feature of Muslim societies around the world."

B*reen and Horsey are among 19 Pulitzer Prize-winning cartoonists who signed a petition to support "South Park" creators Matt Stone and Trey Parker. But they, as well as such other signees as Clay Bennett, Matt Davies and Mike Peters, say they do not plan to publish a Muhammad cartoon Thursday.*

Also not a participant in the protest: Seattle cartoonist Molly Norris, whose illustration last month spawned the campaign. "Fight for the right to draw Muhammad, then decline doing so," she says.

Norris's cartoon inspired Facebook pages, including one that has drawn more than 60,000 supporters. She says she has joined a Facebook page that decries the "Draw Muhammad" campaign -- "AGAINST Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" has attracted more than 70,000 supporters.

But petition signee Mark Fiore, whose clients include SFGate.com, says his political animation Thursday will incorporate Muhammad. And noted Islamic critic Ayaan Hirsi Ali, whose book "Nomad: From Islam to America" was published this week, says the protest "is a positive campaign" that can "promote self-reflection among Muslims."

*Still, Toronto-based political cartoonist Nikahang Kowsar, who describes his faith as "Muslim Lite," says: "I believe we have the right to offend, but when offense is seen as 'insult,' it might be a bad time to draw an offensive cartoon."*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/19/AR2010051905384.html?hpid=sec-religion


----------



## samika

I just browsed that link. It is actually very disturbing when general public (non muslims) are making forth right comments and maligning Muslims. 

A single person does not define the action of the whole community or society or be it religion. Some morons don't understand that. Any person would be provoked to do something violent after reading those comments on that page, it is us who are provoking them to mark it by blood shed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

*Political cartoonists split on usefulness of 'Everybody Draw Muhammad Day'
Network NewsX Profile* 

View More Activity 


TOOLBOX
Resize Print E-mail Yahoo! BuzzReprints 


COMMENT 
31 Comments | View All &#187; 
POST A COMMENT
You must be logged in to leave a comment. Log in | Register
Why Do I Have to Log In Again?
Log In Again? CLOSEWe've made some updates to washingtonpost.com's Groups, MyPost and comment pages. We need you to verify your MyPost ID by logging in before you can post to the new pages. We apologize for the inconvenience.



Discussion PolicyYour browser's settings may be preventing you from commenting on and viewing comments about this item. See instructions for fixing the problem. 
Discussion Policy CLOSEComments that include profanity or personal attacks or other inappropriate comments or material will be removed from the site. Additionally, entries that are unsigned or contain "signatures" by someone other than the actual author will be removed. Finally, we will take steps to block users who violate any of our posting standards, terms of use or privacy policies or any other policies governing this site. Please review the full rules governing commentaries and discussions. You are fully responsible for the content that you post. 

Who's Blogging&#187; Links to this article 
By Michael Cavna
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Thursday, May 20, 2010 


"Shock for shock's sake." "Choreographed punditry." And "wrong, childish and needlessly provocative." 

That's what some critics think of Thursday's Facebook-ignited campaign titled "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day." But those aren't Islamic extremists speaking. Those are the words of pro-free-speech political cartoonists. 

Some people might draw Muhammad on Thursday as part of a socially networked protest to caricature the Islamic prophet. Just don't expect most professional political cartoonists to join in. 

"I don't think it's kowtowing to be respectful of another's belief system," says San Diego Union-Tribune cartoonist Steve Breen. "I seldom participate in staged editorial events," says Seattle Post-Intelligencer cartoonist David Horsey. And "the 'Draw Muhammad Day' is a demonstration in the worst impulse for some editorial cartoonists," says Chicago Tribune cartoonist Scott Stantis. 

Those sentiments reflect the official stance of the Association of American Editorial Cartoonists. The group's president, Sacramento Bee cartoonist Rex Babin, says: "I would be opposed to our organization getting behind such an 'event' because . . . something like that can be too easily co-opted by interest groups [whose agenda can go] beyond a simple defense of free expression." Past AAEC president Ted Rall also says he won't draw Muhammad on Thursday, either. 

As a protest, "Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" was planned after the creators of TV's "South Park" complained last month that Comedy Central edited their attempts to render Muhammad. Some Muslims consider any depiction of Muhammad to be blasphemous, though Islamic scholar Babak Rahimi, who teaches at the University of California San Diego, says: "It is a well-known fact that aesthetic depictions of the prophet have been and remain a major cultural feature of Muslim societies around the world." 

Breen and Horsey are among 19 Pulitzer Prize-winning cartoonists who signed a petition to support "South Park" creators Matt Stone and Trey Parker. But they, as well as such other signees as Clay Bennett, Matt Davies and Mike Peters, say they do not plan to publish a Muhammad cartoon Thursday. 

Also not a participant in the protest: Seattle cartoonist Molly Norris, whose illustration last month spawned the campaign. "Fight for the right to draw Muhammad, then decline doing so," she says. 

Norris's cartoon inspired Facebook pages, including one that has drawn more than 60,000 supporters. She says she has joined a Facebook page that decries the "Draw Muhammad" campaign -- "AGAINST Everybody Draw Muhammad Day" has attracted more than 70,000 supporters. 

But petition signee Mark Fiore, whose clients include SFGate.com, says his political animation Thursday will incorporate Muhammad. And noted Islamic critic Ayaan Hirsi Ali, whose book "Nomad: From Islam to America" was published this week, says the protest "is a positive campaign" that can "promote self-reflection among Muslims." 

Still, Toronto-based political cartoonist Nikahang Kowsar, who describes his faith as "Muslim Lite," says: "I believe we have the right to offend, but when offense is seen as 'insult,' it might be a bad time to draw an offensive cartoon."


----------



## T-Faz

samika said:


> I just browsed that link. It is actually very disturbing when general public (non muslims) are making forth right comments and maligning Muslims.
> 
> A single person does not define the action of the whole community or society or be it religion. Some morons don't understand that. Any person would be provoked to do something violent after reading those comments on that page, it is us who are provoking them to mark it by blood shed..



Yes, the comments have crossed all limits, there should at least be some moderation. It in unfortunate that such things creates unnecessary rifts between communities.

Sad to see that Facebook has allowed many of the things that are being said under the guise of Freedom of Expression. Perhaps freedom of speech is only good till it is used as a means to insult and malign a whole group of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009

drawmohammed.com

This web is hacked by turkish hackerz!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Comet

EmO GiRl said:


> only main page of Wikipedia is getting opened, *nothing is getting searched *



I am currently reading articles on Wiki. Why its not opening with you? its opening with me .


----------



## Skeptic

Disproportionate response was what prompted the current campaign. And this time again - it is a disproportionate response. I think the campeign was to end Today, so most probably the ban will be lifted within a couple of days. 

The creators of the community would be smiling right now - reading how 2-3 out of work graphic designers can deprive website access to millions. Disproportionate I say again.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

umairp said:


> I am currently reading articles on Wiki. Why its not opening with you? its opening with me .



yeah it depends upon service provider as well,it's working for me as i posted earlier....only a couple of pages (regarding my search) on Hazarat Muhammad(SAWW) were blocked.

Otherwise it's going good.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

umairp said:


> I am currently reading articles on Wiki. Why its not opening with you? its opening with me .



My ISP is a true Muslim 

seriously only main page is getting opened


----------



## Babar-Leo

ye kab huwa ?


----------



## footmarks

T-Faz said:


> Actually I did not like what happened but then I read what Mullah Omar said about the incident. *He made a lot of sense *on why he ordered the destruction of the Statues.
> 
> His views were the opposite in 1999:
> 
> *"The government considers the Bamyan statues as an example of a potential major source of income for Afghanistan from international visitors. The Taliban states that Bamyan shall not be destroyed but protected."*
> 
> After destroying them, he said this.
> 
> *"I did not want to destroy the Bamiyan Buddha. In fact, some foreigners came to me and said they would like to conduct the repair work of the Bamiyan Buddha that had been slightly damaged due to rains. This shocked me. I thought, these callous people have no regard for thousands of living human beings -- the Afghans who are dying of hunger, but they are so concerned about non-living objects like the Buddha. This was extremely deplorable. That is why I ordered its destruction. Had they come for humanitarian work, I would have never ordered the Buddha's destruction."*





What a BS arguement to support hate filled act. Tell me what difference does that made into lives of people dying of hunger? and what about people who died (and are still dying) from their bullets, bombs and beheading? 

What would your opinion be if somebody start paying poor people for drawing sketches of Prophet (PBUH)? Afterall, that will be a humanitarian act for providing employement to poor and needy people dying of hunger.


----------



## Aslan

I asked this one question before and I will ask it again, why is ok to take hits after hits at the Muslims by trying to make fun of the Prophet. But then I want to see the level of tolerance of FB to lets say lets draw Holocaust. What will they say then, will I be allowed to do that.


----------



## Stealth

such type of Sparking work already did by Anti islam orgniazations and countries in past to just check muslims... and all the time they are success just because muslims actually SLEEPING!!! they arebusy in surfing internet chatting.. fonecalls.. dates blaa blaa! atleast we should unite today thats it! either banned websites or not! atleast this is time to unite Muslims around the world enough propoganda against muslims.


----------



## Comet

Apparently, my ISP, instead of blocking Wiki, Flick, etc; has blocked GMail.


----------



## Skeptic

An update... The creator of the page must are publically giggling. They have already posted a youtube video claiming of having Pakistani govt. on the run (referring to the Ban). And depriving millions of Internet content. 2-3 out of work graphic designers have had an impact on millions. WOW.

I oppose the campeign, but is it not too much??


----------



## Hasnain2009

proxies also banned....ctunnel.com, vtunnel.com etc


----------



## S.U.R.B.

umairp said:


> Apparently, my ISP, instead of blocking Wiki, Flick, etc; has blocked GMail.



..and what's the name of your ISP?


----------



## kugga

You tube once again banned in Pakistan...


----------



## T-Faz

footmarks said:


> What a BS arguement to support hate filled act. Tell me what difference does that made into lives of people dying of hunger? and what about people who died (and are still dying) from their bullets, bombs and beheading?
> 
> What would your opinion be if somebody start paying poor people for drawing sketches of Prophet (PBUH)? Afterall, that will be a humanitarian act for providing employement to poor and needy people dying of hunger.



Another Indian idiot jumps the gun without reading all the other posts that I wrote after this in reply to similar queries. Listen, I am not condoning this act, but the quotes of Mullah Omar who is from a barbaric regime sound more realistically to be of a valid stance. What else can you expect from such a regime, and first of all read my other comments before writing your nonsense over here.

Also what has paying people to insult other got to do with this. Seems like most of you people are not able to comprehend a situation from a slightly different point of view.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

EmO GiRl said:


> Muslims have acted exactly the way Europeans wanted them to act,



You hit the nail here...
That's what Muslims need to understand...I would rather not use the word Europeans as in generalization though...

One of the Page on FB...very clearly in the information section quotes as below...


> "We would like to encourage you all to add and share Muhammad's photos, *as this will only enrage some people *"



And that's exactly what has happenned...a few nutters wanted you to be enraged and they are having the last laugh...Most of the people did not knew about it till day before yesterday ..till our muslim friends started forwarding the appeals and now the whole world knows about it..

Should have ignored it ...just like multiple blasphemous websites that you ignore


----------



## footmarks

Jab main raasta hi ban hai miya to Proxy to band honi hi thi


Waise in a way, it is not such a bad idea to ban facebook. Freedom issue apart, what difference will it make if we are not able to be on facebook. Email to ban nai hui na.

Though banning wikipedia & youtube is a bad idea. Its such a huge reservoir of Knowledge, we just need to lookout for the right stuff, not the wrong one.


----------



## T-Faz

Use *DailyMotion* instead of *Youtube*

Use *Encyclopedia* instead of *Wikipedia*

However forget the social networking thing, its kills time and time is a precious thing.


----------



## kugga

Everyone in Pakistan go for "nexlinx ISP" nothing is banned there except Facebook....... youtube and wikipedia working fine


----------



## proudtobeapak

LOL next think u'll know, they'll shut down internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

proudtobeapak said:


> umm some people need to think LOGICALLY. stating your views in a forum and u get called an anti pak, anti muslim for VOICING UR OPINIONS. seriously guys GET A LIFE. annd i think this ban was stupid. why dont they just ban the whole internet!



whole internet is being ban but reselt will come out soon. load sheding is the selution for ban every thing.we are try our whole best to ban it


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

T-Faz said:


> Use *DailyMotion* instead of *Youtube*



Mate...the blasphemous videos similar to FB and Youtube is on dailymotion too...i searched for it now and i can see them...


it comes back to the point...Ignore it..Banning will only spread these contents and and wont stop them


----------



## zavis2003

thats pretty good that youtube is gonna blocked here

it should not be allowed again
and same the facebbook too 
we should creates our own sites for our requirments


----------



## T-Faz

Sam Dhanraj said:


> Mate...the blasphemous videos similar to FB and Youtube is on dailymotion too...i searched for it now and i can see them...
> 
> 
> it comes back to the point...Ignore it..Banning will only spread these contents and and stop them



But we have *phada* with US and not France because all this blasphemous stuff originate from the US.

Hope you understand, the ban is specifically for nation where these originate from and whom the companies belong to.

Of course there will always be blasphemous stuff that we all do ignore, but with such a high profile website such as facebook, it ought to be more careful and understanding of others feelings.


----------



## Skeptic

I am sure these guys wont mind the publicity provided by the Muslims themselves. About 90&#37; of the traffic to the page comes from the links provided by muslims - as on this forum. And now thanks to the BAN, they have become an international news and being covered by mainstream media. It would have taken millions to create a publicity campeign such as this, and they are getting it for FREE.

I never knew such a page existed and for for the rest of my life would have never known - If not for the heated discussion on the thread on defence.pk.


----------



## Stealth

Imran Khan said:


> whole internet is being ban but reselt will come out soon. load sheding is the selution for ban every thing.we are try our whole best to ban it



lol shukar kar rahya hain PTA walay unko b koi kaam mila hey warna haram kha khaa kar phaeet he nikalay ja rahay thay lolz


----------



## AstanoshKhan

khanz said:


> why not just ban that particular page rather than the whole site like the zardari video ? and what's wrong with wiki or flickr ? infact thats one of the best sites to promote pakistan coz theres so many pakistani photographers and people all over the world are seeing and commenting about how beautiful the country is 99% of the pics i posted on the beautiful pakistan thread are from flickr .
> I'm worried they'll ban pdf next theres plenty of hate against the zardari government they can just use it as an excuse
> I think there should be some complaints about this if just 20 JUI people protesting can get a ban than millions of internet users can get it lifted.......



Well, your sentiments and emotions are highly respected in this matter but GoP has to think the way many religious-fanatics and opportunity-grabbers do, as they will not hesitate for a second and take this opportunity to bring common people on roads and do the damage and create mayhem and problems for the Govt.

If you remember last time back in 2007, they complaint about GoP not showing any reaction or resistance on this matter and came out on streets doing unnecessary damages but by doing it this time, their mouths have been zipped by GoP, a clever move indeed.


----------



## zavis2003

Energon said:


> The ban has been lifted. I don't think this short lived ban really achieved anything positive. What do you guys think?



you needs to be fucked off from here 
thats the need of time
u bostered u got that
we cant bear any thing against 
our religion prophet and GOD


----------



## proudtobeapak

Imran Khan said:


> whole internet is being ban but reselt will come out soon. load sheding is the selution for ban every thing.we are try our whole best to ban it



umm if u use proper words to EXPLAIN what ur tryna say it would be better. p.s loadshedding has nothing to do with it


----------



## Skeptic

T-Faz said:


> Use *DailyMotion* instead of *Youtube*
> 
> Use *Encyclopedia* instead of *Wikipedia*
> 
> However forget the social networking thing, its kills time and time is a precious thing.



And then same videos will be uploaded on dailymotion... then???

Do you think French will take it off?? They are the once calling for ban on hijab.. which already is offending to some members here.


----------



## Imran Khan

proudtobeapak said:


> umm if u use proper words to EXPLAIN what ur tryna say it would be better. p.s loadshedding has nothing to do with it



if there is no power its mean whole internet is ban


----------



## All-Green

Temporarily Banning face book as a sign of protest against *"everybody draw Mohammed day"* is not something i deem stupid, what else can convey the message since clearly the users themselves have been unable to convince the site management despite many complaints to remove the page.

I agree that there are thousands of hate filled sites out there but they are not a global social networking site are they?
A global social networking site should not allow things to hit extremes against any religion, race or country.
It is not an anti Islam site so what is the problem in detaching themselves from an action which is deemed blasphemous in Islam and hurts Muslims to the extreme.

Does facebook not care about the sentiments of many of its Muslim users?
Is their decision to let it all float despite the Muslim feelings a reasonable one?
They know that it is a hugely controversial thing and it is not a view imposed by outsiders but members of their own service, if they can be so unreasonable about it to ignore it all then what is the proper response to it?

I know that we cannot possibly ban everything and we should not, however we need to draw a line as well, do we ignore this open mockery of our deep feelings (no matter how trivial they are to someone else) or do we take some concrete step like a temporary ban to somehow get the message through?

I for one am very upset, if PDF allows the open mockery of Islam or other religions, will the members feel happy or bad?
Similarly if facebook becomes a ground for mudslinging at eachother's religions and provoking different people then what kind of a social networking is happening here?

There are many people who make fun of such things and cannot be stopped but allowing them to do so in such a forum or website is wrong when other members are clearly hurt by it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




some of the proxy sites are also banned...

check this SafeHazard.com will defend your anonymity on the internet, helping you evade url and ip filters!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I repeat that LHC, GoP & muslims have acted STUPIDLY, there's no way on earth you can stop them from publishing such material



> some of the proxy sites are also banned...



do you know about 'Ultra Surf'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

You know what is this? Zardari and gang has found an opportunity to block all those sources where they are attacked. Youtube pe din raat Zardari hi ganda hota hai.


----------



## ice_man

Sam Dhanraj said:


> You hit the nail here...
> That's what Muslims need to understand...I would rather not use the word Europeans as in generalization though...
> 
> One of the Page on FB...very clearly in the information section quotes as below...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly what has happenned...a few nutters wanted you to be enraged and they are having the last laugh...Most of the people did not knew about it till day before yesterday ..till our muslim friends started forwarding the appeals and now the whole world knows about it..
> 
> Should have ignored it ...just like multiple blasphemous websites that you ignore



you ignore this next time they go a step further....and ignore that they go further & slowly but eventually you have this:







now tell me if you have a small wound if you don't do something about it it will only become more infected & worse!!! not better....

burying your head in the sand never helps! someone has to start somewhere


----------



## Awesome

EmO GiRl said:


> I repeat that LHC, GoP & muslims have acted STUPIDLY, there's no way on earth you can stop them from publishing such material
> 
> 
> 
> do you know about 'Ultra Surf'


This is nothing to do with Islam. This is Zardari seizing on an opportunity!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

I just recieved an SMS stating that Facebook has accrued loss of 2 billion euros in last two days only.. and if this ban goes for next 7 days than this loss will swell up to 40 billion euros..

Is this true????


----------



## Kompromat

There are 10000 more members on Against Draw a Muhammad (SAW) day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

EmO GiRl said:


> do you know about 'Ultra Surf'



nooooo..........


----------



## QADRI

EmO GiRl said:


> only main page of Wiki is getting opened, nothing is getting 'searched'



i don't know about your internet service, but mine doesn't block it yet. i can open and search without any difficulty.


----------



## WAQAS119

I just recieved an SMS stating that Facebook has accrued loss of 2 billion euros in last two days only.. and if this ban goes for next 7 days than this loss will swell up to 40 billion euros..

Is this true????


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Asim Aquil said:


> You know what is this? Zardari and gang has found an opportunity to block all those sources where they are attacked. Youtube pe din raat Zardari hi ganda hota hai.



so this whole fiasco is a welcome sigh n for Zardari and his gang.. they must be pleased in getting riddance from you tube ..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

WAQAS119 said:


> I just recieved an SMS stating that Facebook has accrued loss of 2 billion euros in last two days only.. and if this ban goes for next 7 days than this loss will swell up to 40 billion euros..
> 
> Is this true????



Yeah and I received an Email saying 99% of statistics are made on the spot.

Anyways - do you have any idea what is the total value of facebook, leave alone the profit it makes in 2 days???

I think they have gained a lot of traffic due to controversy and if anything - profit would have soared.


----------



## Imran Khan

no its fanboy job


----------



## footmarks

T-Faz said:


> Another Indian idiot jumps the gun without reading all the other posts that I wrote after this in reply to similar queries. Listen, I am not condoning this act, but the quotes of Mullah Omar who is from a barbaric regime sound more realistically to be of a valid stance. What else can you expect from such a regime, and first of all read my other comments before writing your nonsense over here.
> 
> Also what has paying people to insult other got to do with this. Seems like most of you people are not able to comprehend a situation from a slightly different point of view.



My dear, you are not even getting paid for insulting, do you? Then please refrain from calling people "Idiot". I was not confronting your ideology but Omar's. I am not against any religion. I believe in " Mandir - Masjid Bhed badhaate, Mel karati madhushala" (temples & mosques only promote division and hatred, while Tavern make people from all strata/religions to bind together).

Cheers!!


----------



## s90

WAQAS119 said:


> I just recieved an SMS stating that Facebook has accrued loss of 2 billion euros in last two days only.. and if this ban goes for next 7 days than this loss will swell up to 40 billion euros..
> 
> Is this true????



No dude, people here love to make stuff up, Turkish hackers.... , FB has only 2mil users from PK out of 400mil.


----------



## Pasban

Hello all.

Some mates in Pakistan have informed me that the English language version of Wikipedia has been banned as well. I have found no official source to confirm this. Could someone inform me in this regard, please?


Edit: Question already answered now.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

WAQAS119 said:


> nooooo..........



Enjoy 

UltraSurf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Skeptic said:


> And then same videos will be uploaded on dailymotion... then???
> 
> Do you think French will take it off?? They are the once calling for ban on hijab.. which already is offending to some members here.



But we have *phada* with US and not France because all this blasphemous stuff originate from the US.

Hope you understand, the ban is specifically for nation where these originate from and whom the companies belong to.

Of course there will always be blasphemous stuff that we all do ignore, but with such a high profile website such as facebook, it ought to be more careful and understanding of others feelings.

You know for some you indians, I have to copy paste my old answers that I gave to indian posters asking the same question, at least refer to all my posts before asking the same thing over and over again.


----------



## kugga

EmO GiRl said:


> *I repeat that LHC, GoP & muslims have acted STUPIDLY*, there's no way on earth you can stop them from publishing such material
> 
> 
> 
> do you know about 'Ultra Surf'


Haan LHC should have appreciated Facebook for such freedom of speech and should have asked for their help to create such opportunities of freedom of speech in Pakistan also............


----------



## s90

Mine working but its very sluggish.


----------



## Skeptic

T-Faz said:


> But we have *phada* with US and not France because all this blasphemous stuff originate from the US.
> 
> Hope you understand, the ban is specifically for nation where these originate from and whom the companies belong to.
> 
> Of course there will always be blasphemous stuff that we all do ignore, but with such a high profile website such as facebook, it ought to be more careful and understanding of others feelings.
> 
> You know for some you indians, I have to copy paste my old answers that I gave to indian posters asking the same question, at least refer to all my posts before asking the same thing over and over again.


Yeah but the original blasphemist was from Denmark. France is banning Burkha and beard. The world will be getting smaller and smaller if you keep harping on the Phadas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

jagjitnatt said:


> nope. The news is false.



are u sure or just guessing????


----------



## democracyspeaks

Black Blood said:


> Moreover we do not sketch any other Prophet too its not Just our Prophet its all of them who are talked about in Bible and Torah.




That dosent mean the whole world will stop drawing sketches just to please you guys. The people of this world who are creating such things really dont care beacause in their respective religions drawing is an art.

So such things will go on....


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BS decision - Muslims need to grow a thicker skin instead of being 'offended' over facebook comics.

The GoP (PPP) is basically caving in to the religious lobby and enforcing draconian and intolerant decisions to deflect attention away from its failures in governance, much like the PPP caved into religious extremists under ZA Bhutto and legalized intolerance, discrimination and prejudice against a community with the laws against Ahmadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I think facebook is banned for right reason , Facebook have not rules & regulation , you can make Events , groups & Discussion whatever you want.

So banning facebook in protest of '...........Draw day' is very good Decision .

I boycotted facebook since 19 May.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

ice_man said:


> you ignore this next time they go a step further....and ignore that they go further & slowly but eventually you have this:
> 
> YouTube - funny afraid jesus dancing in the streets
> 
> 
> now tell me if you have a small wound if you don't do something about it it will only become more infected & worse!!! not better....
> 
> burying your head in the sand never helps! someone has to start somewhere



I ignored it.. 

its very simple to ignore !!!

And I assure you I am not going to start another FB page against it


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

What is wrong to block a site that contains stuff that People of Islamic republic of Pakistan don't like.

We can live without youtube , as we were before 2005 when there was no youtube. Blocking youtube does not mean we go into Stone age.

But i think better way is to Block the URLs that Contains the Wrong Stuff, as like Saudia Arabia , Where we can access the Youtube but not all Videos.


----------



## khanz

WAQAS119 said:


> are u sure or just guessing????



if pakistan could do that much damage they would have removed the page


----------



## T-Faz

Skeptic said:


> Yeah but the original blasphemist was from Denmark. France is banning Burkha and beard. The world will be getting smaller and smaller if you keep harping on the Phadas.



We are only discussing the facebook page and nothing else, stick to the topic and do not bring in other points of discussion.


----------



## jagjitnatt

WAQAS119 said:


> are u sure or just guessing????



calculative guess.
no company in the world releases daily financial results.
The loss or profit from this incident will be calculated at the end of the quarter, ie at the end of June.


----------



## Areesh

Well one hilarious thing is that one can open redtube but not youtube.




Anyways the websites should do something to solve this issue. They shouldn't get their sites hijacked with such ***** and absurdity. Remove all blasphemous material from the sites. Enough with this freedom of speech BS.


----------



## kugga

Sam Dhanraj said:


> I ignored it..
> 
> its very simple to ignore !!!
> 
> And I assure you I am not going to start another FB page against it



Yeah the only thing which can stop any bad thing going on in the world is "just Ignore it".....

If someone rapes a girl ignore it coz its not your issue let the girl deal with it....

If you are a victim of theft ignore it coz the thieve will find his punishment on the day of judgment...

If someone kills your brother ignore it coz he will be dealt harshly at the day of judgment

If someone abuses your mother and says her a prostitute ignore it coz someday he will get the punishment

if someone draws nude pics of your sister ignore it coz its freedom of speech and state has no right to stop him....

if someone is making pornographic movies ignore it no matter how much this is exploiting our young generation this not the matter of concern of a state because banning them will be against freedom of speech


----------



## T-Faz

In essence, banning a website for content that is deemed offensive is unwarranted because people can choose to ignore it. However the responsibility also lies in a company such as Facebook to understand that freedom of speech has to be within limits that have clearly been crossed on this page.

This is nothing but a way in which bigots under the guise of 'Freedom of Expression' are openly abusing a whole group of people, many of whom would have ignored it anyhow.

We have an religiously emotional minority that can get aggressive, this religious group is being pandered to on many occasion which I feel is incorrect. Perhaps we need to learn from this moment onwards that ignoring rather than fighting back is the best way and the only way Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) would have liked it to be. 

Time to reevaluate the situation and work on the basic fundamentals of how to react to any such incident in the future.


----------



## Skeptic

WAQAS119 said:


> are u sure or just guessing????



Dude total evaluation of Facebook was a USD 1 billion (Offer made by Yahoo). Even if we double the number (mind you total net worth not daily income) it will fall well short of the figure mentioned to you in the SMS. Anyways since last 2 days - the pages have only attracted higher traffic - I doubt there would be even marginal loss for them.

This is my rational argument, Rest is what you believe.


----------



## deepak75

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> BS decision - Muslims need to grow a thicker skin instead of being 'offended' over facebook comics.
> 
> The GoP (PPP) is basically caving in to the religious lobby and enforcing draconian and intolerant decisions to deflect attention away from its failures in governance, much like the PPP caved into religious extremists under ZA Bhutto and legalized intolerance, discrimination and prejudice against a community with the laws against Ahmadis.



Hear.... Hear....


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*- Pakistanis divided over internet restrictions*


----------



## F86 Saber

Frankly speaking, we are stupid to the extent of being moronic. We have so conveniently played into the hands of a publicity stunt. We are behaving like fools in helping some people achieve exactly what their objective was from the start, publicity. Why are we so naive to think that banning facebook will make them bear losses? In fact all this free publicity will earn them returns far beyond our imagination. 

We need to be patient, tolerant and level headed while dealing with such situations. For those of you who have seen Dr. Zakir Naik speak, even when a non-Muslim asks a question which might be considered offensive by Muslims, he listens to him and than answers the question with patience and with logic as opposed to our average Mullah's who issue a fatwa of Kufar even if an average Muslims asks a question to clarify his concepts.

Lets just leave them alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adios Amigo

sparklingway said:


> Youtube is reportedly down in many places as well.
> 
> *I hope all the children of Wahhab, Maududi and Qutb are happy. Let's revert to the Zia days.* Ban everything now. The interweb is full of **** so we might disconnect Pakistan altogether. Let's cut off the SEAMWE-3 and SEAMWE-4 entirely.
> 
> Welcome to the stone ages. Fascism at its best. Thank you Fundos.




And Children of whom and whom and whom are mourning?? Who have faced an intolerable discrimination?? who have been subjected to unjust and unimaginable torture and hardships?? And who have been deprived of their due rights??? 
What is freedom of speech and who is gonna determine its boundaries?? Does it have any boundaries?? What is religion?? and who should determine its boundaries?? 
What is liberalism?? And what is fascism?? which of them is good?? or both of them are points of extremes?? which one can serve us well?? or both of them are means of drowning us ?? And what is modernism?? Unless one finds answers and Just answers to the above raised issues, no one has the right to paint others with black.

Now lets come to senses, before its too late. Ist of all you must realize that if a ban is enforced by the government of Pakistan, which all of you are so proud of being legally elected, and not by the children of Wahab,Maududi and Qutab. 
Secondly, This current government is the hub of liberal schools in Pakistan, and you wont find a more liberal force then them in Pakistan. But even then, if they have felt something extra-ordinarily odd and questionable and decided to impose a ban, then it means its not about Wahabis, Maududis and Qutabis, but something really wrong and out of the way, which you alas cannot see. 

Thirdly, and more importantly, as Muslims we must not let our religion and our Prophet (P.B.U.H) be ridiculed. No one has the right to do so. Neither we as a state should allow them, who declares to be Islamic republic and that too very proudly. It does not mean that all of us should pick arms and declare a Jihad or crusade, but peacefully and firmly record our protests that carry a massage clear enough, that you are crossing boundaries which wont be allowed and tolerated. The act of this kind of Blasphemy is not new and the only one, but keeps on coming back and forth every now and then. The sole reason, Islamic states and not the Muslims, do not respond in timely and reasonable way, and thus all around the world the ridicule continues. As a result, Anxiety amongst the Muslims specially the youth crosses it threshold and we see more jahadists and people like them being produced, Which unfortunately create another source of problems for all us.

Now the good point about this ban is, that it has come in the right time, before public can react and come on the street and indulge in violence and public and private property losses. By doing so the government has actually killed the reason for the public to come out of their homes, as they did, if you can remember, in Denmark Cartoon case. 
More importantly Wikipedia has not been banned, not officially.And to me its a harmless. but those who are involved in derogatory activities, deserve what they got , and more like them should be banned. This principally stand correct, and the masses of this country will support it, and appreciate it. 

Lastly, pointing Wahad , Maududi and Qutab, here without any justifiable grounds, is a shameless act. And then finding rather making a connection somehow between them and the stone age, is even more. You cannot paint every one with the same brush. But by doing so, you prove to be one point of extreme if they are the other. And that's make you no different from them but in a different fashion!!




Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## democracyspeaks

Latest news, Seems like Facebook has shut down the 'Everybody Draw Mohammed Day but more such groups are coming up


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

kugga said:


> Yeah the only thing which can stop any bad thing going on in the world is "just Ignore it".....
> 
> If someone rapes a girl ignore it coz its not your issue let the girl deal with it....
> 
> If you are a victim of theft ignore it coz the thieve will find his punishment on the day of judgment...
> 
> If someone kills your brother ignore it coz he will be dealt harshly at the day of judgment
> 
> If someone abuses your mother and says her a prostitute ignore it coz someday he will get the punishment
> 
> if someone draws nude pics of your sister ignore it coz its freedom of speech and state has no right to stop him....
> 
> if someone is making pornographic movies ignore it no matter how much this is exploiting our young generation this not the matter of concern of a state because banning them will be against freedom of speech



Of all the IF's that you have asked I can answer them..I assure you would not like the answers..so lets come back to the topic on hand.. 

they are enraging because you are getting enraged... 


they are not doing all these things that you have mentioned here...so its pointless...let me agree with you for a moment...let me say we can do something


Let me ask - What are you going to do of this FB issue ? Will that end the problem till eternity ? How do you plan to end it so it does not happens again ? 


Let me also ask you mate...

Go Back to your Holy Book...and see what suggestions can we find to deal with this kind of scenario...Please share it with us too.


----------



## !!craft!!

F86 Saber said:


> Frankly speaking, we are stupid to the extent of being moronic. We have so conveniently played into the hands of a publicity stunt. We are behaving like fools in helping some people achieve exactly what their objective was from the start, publicity. Why are we so naive to think that banning facebook will make them bear losses? In fact all this free publicity will earn them returns far beyond our imagination.
> 
> We need to be patient, tolerant and level headed while dealing with such situations. For those of you who have seen Dr. Zakir Naik speak, even when a non-Muslim asks a question which might be considered offensive by Muslims, he listens to him and than answers the question with patience and with logic as opposed to our average Mullah's who issue a fatwa of Kufar even if an average Muslims asks a question to clarify his concepts.
> 
> Lets just leave them alone.



being a muslim, i totally agree with you,our whole community is in chaos cos of some retards who misinterpretate holy quran for their own benifits and also the true meaning of jihad....


----------



## graphican

jagjitnatt said:


> Its a false news. I can browse the page and the pics too.
> *I don't think you'd want a screenshot.*



Yes Muslims won't tolerate anything like that. Don't put or even try to put anything like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KeenGuy

i am going to ban Zardari


----------



## Kompromat

The only way we can stop this is by Facing it and not Running away from it.


----------



## All-Green

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> BS decision - Muslims need to grow a thicker skin instead of being 'offended' over facebook comics.
> 
> The GoP (PPP) is basically caving in to the religious lobby and enforcing draconian and intolerant decisions to deflect attention away from its failures in governance, much like the PPP caved into religious extremists under ZA Bhutto and legalized intolerance, discrimination and prejudice against a community with the laws against Ahmadis.



Facebook is a truly global website and has huge number of Muslim members.
If the news is true about a multitude of member requests to remove this page which Muslim members found offensive, then the facebook management has also indulged itself with a lot of BS deliberately and clearly has to be blamed as well.

What i know is that this kind of attitude is wrong if displayed by management of a site like facebook, if we allow members here at PDF to abuse other religions then i shall find it very disturbing to say the least, same goes for facebook as well.

I do not support violence in such matters.
Temporarily Banning the site on the day it is celebrating as draw Mohammad day seems like a strong way to protest without getting violent.

Will this make the likes of JI happy, i think not ..they are not easily pleased and we all know that, they are another extreme which never treads the middle ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

bAN ON "VEIL" in france is no big deal however, pakistan banning facebook on blasphemy is "barbaric" weird double standards.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Wikipedia is working here in Lahore............

i have no problem opening it


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I think facebook is banned for right reason , Facebook have not rules & regulation , you can make Events , groups & Discussion whatever you want.
> 
> So banning facebook in protest of '...........Draw day' is very good Decision .
> 
> I boycotted facebook since 19 May.


Why shouldn't people discuss whatever they want? Its their choice.

If you disagree with that and choose to boycott FB, then do it yourself, why are you forcing your decision on everyone else?

And on this point of 'discussing whatever they want' and 'freedom and liberalism', just look at where the West is, in terms of being developed societies that offer every imaginable service to their citizens, continue to make scientific and technological achievements, and then see where the Muslim world is, still obsessed with petty issues and Mullah ideology over banning websites and ending fahashi.

With this kind of attitude the Muslim world will continue to excel at only one thing, 'anti-fahashi police and actions', while the rest of the world excels in science, technology, arts and literature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

democracyspeaks said:


> That dosent mean the whole *world will stop drawing sketches just to please you guys.* The people of this world who are creating such things really dont care beacause in their respective religions drawing is an art.
> 
> So such things will go on....



Who gives a damn about being pleased by these morons ?
We just dont want to be offended !


----------



## AstanoshKhan

wikipedia is working here... and I am in ISB right now.

vtunnel.com a proxy server is also blocked.

any other good proxy servers to brows youtube on?


----------



## WAQAS119

AstanoshKhan said:


> wikipedia is working here... and I am in ISB right now.
> 
> vtunnel.com a proxy server is also blocked.
> 
> any other good proxy servers to brows youtube on?



proxy servers are down too.....


----------



## kugga

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Why shouldn't people discuss whatever they want? Its their choice.
> 
> If you disagree with that and choose to boycott FB, then do it yourself, why are you forcing your decision on everyone else?
> 
> And on this point of 'discussing whatever they want' and 'freedom and liberalism', just look at where the West is, in terms of being developed societies that offer every imaginable service to their citizens, continue to make scientific and technological achievements, and then see where the Muslim world is, still obsessed with petty issues and Mullah ideology over banning websites and ending fahashi.
> 
> *With this kind of attitude the Muslim world will continue to excel at only one thing, 'anti-fahashi police and actions', while the rest of the world excels in science, technology, arts and literature.*



Tell me what will happen if Muslim world will not excel in science technology arts and literature???


----------



## s90

kugga said:


> Tell me what will happen if Muslim world will not excel in science technology arts and literature???



The results are for everyone to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Why shouldn't people discuss whatever they want? Its their choice.
> 
> If you disagree with that and choose to boycott FB, then do it yourself, why are you forcing your decision on everyone else?
> 
> And on this point of 'discussing whatever they want' and 'freedom and liberalism', just look at where the West is, in terms of being developed societies that offer every imaginable service to their citizens, continue to make scientific and technological achievements, and then see where the Muslim world is, still obsessed with petty issues and Mullah ideology over banning websites and ending fahashi.
> 
> With this kind of attitude the Muslim world will continue to excel at only one thing, 'anti-fahashi police and actions', while the rest of the world excels in science, technology, arts and literature.



Correct me if I am wrong but the path to prosperity and progress doesn't go through Fahashi, or does it?
I know you are fed up with Muslims attitude on the whole(so am I) but don't you think that you are pointing at the wrong thing? 
Last I checked, nations progress with education, not liberalism.


----------



## WAQAS119

democracyspeaks said:


> Latest news, Seems like Facebook has shut down the 'Everybody Draw Mohammed Day but more such groups are coming up



if it is true than shutting down those popping up should not be a big deal....


----------



## WAQAS119

ice_man said:


> bAN ON "VEIL" in france is no big deal however, pakistan banning facebook on blasphemy is "barbaric" weird double standards.....



well said.....

If they do not tolerate *Veil, Minar etc* then why anyone expect us to be super hero.......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

They shud have band **** sites instead of Youtube, thats insane, I had the whole list of songs in YouTube to download


----------



## Skeptic

I came across this link when searching for Islamic response to Blasphemy.

I am surprised that ignoring was an option which itself was ignored by Islamic Scholar Dr. Naik who is considered moderate by some. 

http://www.islamicvoice.com/April2006/QuestionHour-DrZakirNaik/



> Question Hour - Dr. Zakir NaikRuling for Blasphemy in Islam
> 
> 
> Q. How should Muslims respond to the recent controversy, which erupted out of publishing 12 caricatures of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) in one of the Danish newspapers? What is the ruling for blasphemy in Islam?
> 
> 
> A. A Christian surveyor, Professor Edward reported in the TIME Magazine of April 16, 1979 that in a span of 150 years, from 1800 CE to 1950 CE over 60,000 books have been written against Islam. It works out to more than one book against Islam everyday.
> 
> 
> Today there is virulent propaganda against Islam in the international media, in international newspapers and magazines, on radio broadcast stations and satellite TV channels. A section of the media is attacking Islam, and this has reached epidemic levels especially after eleventh of September, 2001.
> 
> 
> This is not the first occasion where the media has been used as a tool to malign Islam.
> 
> 
> On the 30th of September 2005, one of the Danish newspapers (Jyllands - Posten) published 12 defamatory caricatures of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) which included images of the Prophet wearing a turban shaped as a bomb with a burning fuse and showed him as a knife-wielding nomad surrounded by veiled women. These drawings were later reprinted on January 10, by a Norwegian evangelical newspaper &#8220;Magazinet&#8221; in the name of defending &#8220;free expression&#8221;. These sparked boycotts and demonstrations against these acts throughout the Muslim world. Islam prohibits any depiction of the prophet (pbuh), even if it is done in the right spirit, as such images could possibly lead to idolatry.
> 
> 
> Recently, an interesting article appeared in the &#8216;Guardian&#8217; (weekly newspaper of the UK) on Monday, February 6, 2006. Three years ago in April 2003, a Danish illustrator Christopher Zieler submitted a series of unsolicited cartoons dealing with the resurrection of Christ, to Jyllands-Posten. However, the cartoons of Christ were turned down by Jyllands-Posten on the grounds that they could be offensive to readers and were surely not funny.
> 
> 
> A British historian David Irving was recently given a three-year sentence on charges stemming from two speeches he gave in Austria in 1989 in which he was accused of denying the Holocaust. (The Times of India, February 24, 2006). The report urges us to contemplate why is &#8220;freedom of expression&#8221; conveniently forgotten when it comes to topics that may hurt a section of this world?
> 
> 
> With regards to how should Muslims respond to this sort of defamation against Islam, broadly, I can classify the Muslim response into six different categories.
> 
> 
> 1. Replies via the Media
> 
> The first way is to reply via the media i.e. using the same tool, which is often used against us. Replies can be in the form of letters, articles, pamphlets and books, which can be sent to newspapers and magazines and posted on the Internet. Appearances on satellite TV channels and giving public lectures in order to present the correct picture of Islam are also another possible way. Common non-Muslims throughout the world have become victims of a section of the media and its propaganda. One cannot blame a common non-Muslim for being against Islam unless we Muslims clarify their doubts and remove the misconceptions prevalent in their minds. It is the job of every Muslim to respond to allegations against Islam and clarify misconceptions.
> 
> 
> 2. Peaceful Protests and Demonstrations
> 
> There can be peaceful demonstrations or protests in the form of a congregation. A large number of Muslims can march to parliament house and protest against what has happened. Muslims can also give a letter to the embassy of that particular country and request the Prime Minister to take action against the offender.
> 
> 
> 3. Filing a Legal Suit
> 
> We can even take legal action against the defamer in his country or file a case in the International Court of Law if the nation where the act has taken place is condoning the act. We can sue the offenders by pulling them to court, which is one of the good ways of preventing such things from occurring in the future.
> 
> 
> A striking example in this respect can be cited of CAIR (Council on American - Islamic Relations), which is the largest Islamic civil liberties group in the U.S. In 1997, CAIR succeeded in shaking down Nike when they filed a defamation suit objecting to a pair of shoes manufactured by Nike, which had a design on the heel similar to the Arabic word for &#8220;God&#8221;, Allah. However, there was an out-of&#8211;court settlement and Nike not only publicly apologised but also agreed to give several million dollars to the Muslim community, which were spent to build three playgrounds at Islamic Centers in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. Economic Embargo
> 
> The fourth strategy is to put an economic embargo, a very effective weapon aimed at weakening the economy of any country. Muslim countries can get together and apply economic or business pressure against that country if it continues to publish defamatory things. It is advisable to boycott certain goods if we know that boycotting products of that country can create a huge effect on the country&#8217;s economy. During the gulf war, a few countries in the Middle East boycotted American products and caused a big loss to the U.S. If a section of the western media has &#8220;freedom of expression&#8221; then we Muslims too have the freedom to use or abstain from using a product. Say for example if the western countries wish not to procure oil from the Muslim world, it is their choice for which we cannot compel them. Similarly, if the Muslims do not want to buy products from a particular country, it is illogical for anyone to have any objections to their decision.
> 
> 
> 5. Political Pressure
> 
> This takes place on a higher level i.e. between political authorities of countries. The leaders of different Muslim nations can apply pressure on a political level. The Muslim governments can withdraw their ambassadors from that country and shut down its embassies as part of a political boycott, if they refuse to give a public apology and do not stop defaming the Prophet (pbuh).
> 
> 
> 6. Moderate Force
> 
> The sixth strategy is to carry out demonstrations using a limited amount of force. As far as the first five strategies are concerned, no Muslim or non-Muslim can have any objections. If there is freedom of speech then we Muslims also have the freedom to reply in the media, to participate in peaceful demonstrations, or take legal action seeking punishment or compensation. We can even boycott goods or apply political pressure since it&#8217;s a matter of personal choice.
> 
> 
> Alhamdulillah, I feel that this time Muslims across the globe have responded very well and we have been united in our protests and succeeded in voicing our displeasure at the cowardly attempts on ridiculing the Messenger (Pbuh) by a section of the civilized world. (except a few stray incidents where violence was used at a higher level which Islam does not permit). The response from the Muslims came in almost all of the above six categories. Muslims did not react immediately; rather we gave ample enough time to the Prime Minister of Denmark to use his good offices to intervene and ensure that Jyllands-Posten apologise for hurting the sentiments of 1.3 billion (Muslim) citizens of this world. Muslims exercised restraint until they were forced to come out on the streets when other European newspapers reprinted these provocative images.
> 
> 
> We gave our replies via the media &#8211; numerous letters, emails, and articles were written in newspapers, magazines and were also put up on websites. We held peaceful protests and demonstrations across the world in almost every nation that has a considerable Muslim population. We levied an economic embargo as well &#8211; the Middle East boycotted Danish goods and products, which caused a huge loss to the Danish economy since Middle East happens to be one of the largest consumers of Danish products importing more than a billion dollar of goods annually.
> 
> 
> Besides this, we also applied political pressure when the Danish government refused to apologise for publishing the caricatures, citing freedom of thought, Saudi Arabia and some other Arab nations recalled their ambassadors in Copenhagen and imposed restrictions on Danish goods. This immediately prompted the Danish Industrialists&#8217; Association to ask the Jyllands - Posten daily to apologise for publishing the cartoons.
> 
> 
> The punishment for blasphemy in most of the major religions is death. It is stated in the Old Testament of the Bible, which is the authority for both the Jews and the Christians:
> 
> 
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: [Book of Leviticus 24:16]
> 
> 
> Moreover, if we read Manusmriti, the Law book of the Hindus, it says:
> 
> &#8220;If a man born of a lower class intentionally bothers a priest, the king should punish him physically with various forms of corporal and capital punishment that make men shudder.&#8221; [Manusmriti 9:248]
> 
> 
> Regarding the punishment for blasphemy in Islam, it is mentioned in the Glorious Qur&#8217;an:
> 
> 
> &#8220;The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His Messenger, and strive with might for mischief through the land is: execution, or crucifixion, or the cutting off of hands and feet from opposite sides, or exile from the land: that is their disgrace in this world, and a heavy punishment is theirs in the Hereafter;&#8221; [Surah Al-Maidah 5:33]. In Islam, a person who has committed blasphemy can either be killed or crucified, or his opposite hands and feet can be cut off, or he can be exiled from that land. On the other hand, in other religions there is no other option except capital punishment. Islam at least has four options of punishment for an act of blasphemy.
> 
> 
> In spite of all the negative propaganda in a section of the western media, ironically Islam still happens to be the fastest growing religion, not just in the west but also across the world. The more people try to suppress Islam, the more it will prevail. Allah (swt) will make His Deen (Islam) to prevail over all the other ways of life irrespective of people mocking and ridiculing His messengers. As Allah says in the Glorious Quran:
> 
> 
> &#8220;Mocked were (many) Messengers before thee; but the scoffers were hemmed in by the thing that they mocked.&#8221; [Surah Al-An&#8217;aam 6:10].
> 
> 
> (Readers can send their questions to Dr Zakir Naik on his email: zakir@irf.net)


----------



## rubyjackass

Try www.stupidcensorship.com


----------



## Kompromat

Some people here are quite disappointing & hopeless , banning Facebook is what ?

Its a god damn website which has something that can lead to massive protests in Pakistan and Billions would be lost in those protests caused by a wesbite.

FB is banned in Pakistan till 31st and this was the right thing to do to save country from those raiots etc.

Its pathetic how people are brining in their X-hated policies in this matter, Its not just GOP its People of Pakistan this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

EmO GiRl said:


> *- Pakistanis divided over internet restrictions*



But People of Pakistan Don't want Facebook, As They polled against it with huge Majority.

Look at this web site : http://polldaddy.com/poll/3224496/?view=results

and this: http://polldaddy.com/poll/3229726/?view=results

(total 943 Votes : 92&#37; Want to ban facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

I am hearing today YouTube got banned too, that means you guys will not be able to see videos anymore.


----------



## PakShaheen79

QADRI said:


> yar whats wrong wikipedia.org is working. Facebook and youtube got restricted for few days or months, discussion related to these are under progress. hopefully they will remain banned till 31st of this month, just to record our protest. on the other hand wikipedia is fully functioning.



Some people are making it a chance to spread lies and distort image of Pakistan.

Wiki is working fine in many cities i do not know how it cant be opened in few places if PTA had restricted it? Then it should not be opening in any part of Pakistan.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Just so all of you know...The main FB page which started all this ...*is no more online...*

Though there is another one...but the page with around 80000 members is not available now 

I am in UK...not sure about the situation from your locations !!


----------



## WAQAS119

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Why shouldn't people discuss whatever they want? Its their choice.
> 
> If you disagree with that and choose to boycott FB, then do it yourself, why are you forcing your decision on everyone else?



same goes for super duper literate and civilized societies you are defending...

If someone has problem with VEIL and Minar, then why they are enforcing their point of view via force i.e., resolutions in parliament.

Societies doesn't go like that the way you presented. These things look good only in books but reality is very different.


----------



## SEAL

Facebook hit badly by ban in Pakistan i hope all Muslims countries will ban Facebook for 2,3 weeks.


----------



## Areesh

Black Blood said:


> Who gives a damn about being pleased by these morons ?
> We just dont want to be offended !



Exactly who wants to get please of those dumba**. Just time to tell them buddy it's enough and we won't tolerate this.


----------



## SEAL

Facebook hit badly by ban in Pakistan i hope all Muslims countries will ban Facebook for 2,3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Glad to find a thread already on this. Some Pakistani friends had informed me that the English language version of Wikipedia is banned/blocked. Versions in other languages are still open though. I guess this confirms it then.


----------



## Frankenstein

T-Faz said:


> Also I do not like facebook, *there are many others still available for use*.



Try Google wave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## democracyspeaks

Black Blood said:


> Who gives a damn about being pleased by these morons ?
> We just dont want to be offended !




If you get offended you get offended as if the world cares, thats why all these things will continue and nobody will be able to stop it.


----------



## T-Faz

*Stupidity all around, from all sides is causing all kinds of problems.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Draw Muhammad Day backfires for Seattle cartoonist*

If the Internet respected intentions, Seattle cartoonist Molly Norris might have had a good May.

*"It's been horrible," Norris said from her home Wednesday. "I'm just trying to breathe and get through it."*

It is a culturally, religiously and even racially charged viral movement Norris sparked in April when she drew a cartoon to protest Comedy Central's decision to nix a recent "South Park" episode that tested the taboo on depicting the Prophet Muhammad. Her cartoon featured a proclamation that Thursday, May 20, be "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day."

*She didn't mean it, but here's the punchline: It didn't matter.*

"Everybody Draw Mohammed Day" took off within days of Norris' April post and a subsequent appearance on "The Dave Ross Show" she says she also regrets. Thousands of images have already appeared on at least two related Facebook pages she did not create that boasted upwards of 71,000 members Thursday afternoon and features not discussion or debate but streams of verbal and visual vitriol.

Online causes form a yin-yang, so here's the bright side: A Facebook page against these Facebook pages had 72,000 fans Thursday.

Depiction of any prophet is prohibited in Islam, a cultural tenet that led to riots, religious tension and even deaths after European papers published cartoons featuring Islam's chief prophet in 2006.

In the weeks since Norris posted her cartoon, blogs have fumed. Muslim advocacy groups have braced for impact. And today, a Pakistani court ordered authorities to block Facebook in the country until this all blows over.

*Meanwhile, Norris lost 7 pounds and her comfort in artistic obscurity.*

"*I'm pretty compulsive. I put things on my blog or on my Facebook page right when I make them, all my cartoons and stuff," she said. "I guess now I would think about how to create something to stay specific to what I was talking about in case it goes viral."*

*Norris has posted apologies, joined protest groups, talked with national media and given her site a mea culpa makeover to try to distance herself from her monster.*

*But there's nothing she can do to stop it -- or even turn away. She's spent today battling alternating waves of anxiety and serenity, she said, checking Facebook, taking a walk, then checking Facebook again.*

When the big day arrives Thursday, Norris will leave Seattle on a vacation she'd scheduled with a friend before this began. Her friend is bringing an iPhone. If it gets coverage where she's going, Norris said, she'll check some more.

*"I can't help it," she said. "It's like watching a car wreck."*

*That wasn't her intention, either.*


----------



## Patriot

Wikipedia is back now!I guess it was banned by mistake..It is online now and working.


----------



## Kompromat

democracyspeaks said:


> If you get offended you get offended as if the world cares, thats why all these things will continue and nobody will be able to stop it.



Ok shut up now then .


----------



## Aslan

democracyspeaks said:


> If you get offended you get offended as if the world cares, thats why all these things will continue and nobody will be able to stop it.



Why dont you mind your own bloody business and stop lecturing us about what the world cares about and what not. Stay in the line of bigots that you trying to advocate for and as I said mind your own bloody business.


----------



## T-Faz

The best thing would be to start a page called, *We Forgive You, Thats What Our Prohpet Mohammed (PBUH) Taught Us.*

Someone make this page and make us proud.


----------



## Patriot

Please we don't want Saudi Arabia like censorship in Pakistan.I think people of Pakistan are mature enough to know whats good for them and whats bad.Pakistan is not a wahabi fascist country.Anyway youtube ban won't last long..It will be unbanned soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

It might be stone age for those sons and daughters of elite who are most of the times on dating sites. Atleast majority of the people in Pakistan do not consider it going to stone age.

Very unfortuante comments from a Think Tank member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## democracyspeaks

khalidali said:


> Why dont you mind your own bloody business and stop lecturing us about what the world cares about and what not. Stay in the line of bigots that you trying to advocate for and as I said mind your own bloody business.



Dude I am not lecturing anyone, just saying that this bloody business will not stop no matter what happens and slowly this will become a mass movement.


----------



## PakShaheen79

Patriot said:


> Wikipedia is back now!I guess it was banned by mistake..It is online now and working.




It was NOT banned. Some people were spreading lies without varification


----------



## WAQAS119

fox said:


> Facebook hit badly by ban in Pakistan i hope all Muslims countries will ban Facebook for 2,3 weeks.



Ooooooo... Six percent decline in just one day. 

I hope Turkey and other Muslim Countries also join us..

This will be a really nice lesson for FB.


----------



## Patriot

Some stupid Idiots sent me sms to keep pinging facebook ip (If a lot of people do this it would flood) what these idiots don't realize is that We won't even reach facebook server.The ip currently terminates at PIE so well end ddosing PIE's Server.


----------



## Skeptic

T-Faz said:


> The best thing would be to start a page called, *We Forgive You, Thats What Our Prohpet Mohammed (PBUH) Taught Us.*
> 
> Someone make this page and make us proud.



Oh that would be Boring. Can we discuss that for 700 odd posts here. Can it get fanatics worked up.

BTW why dont you start it yourself. If facebook is banned why not on Orkut.


----------



## xdrive

It's sad pakistan doesnt have free speech


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

kugga said:


> Yeah the only thing which can stop any bad thing going on in the world is "just Ignore it".....
> 
> If someone rapes a girl ignore it coz its not your issue let the girl deal with it....
> 
> If you are a victim of theft ignore it coz the thieve will find his punishment on the day of judgment...
> 
> If someone kills your brother ignore it coz he will be dealt harshly at the day of judgment
> 
> If someone abuses your mother and says her a prostitute ignore it coz someday he will get the punishment
> 
> if someone draws nude pics of your sister ignore it coz its freedom of speech and state has no right to stop him....
> 
> if someone is making pornographic movies ignore it no matter how much this is exploiting our young generation this not the matter of concern of a state because banning them will be against freedom of speech



That is utter BS.

The rape of a girl is an act of physical violence against a human being.

The act of theft is a forced and tangible loss of property for a human being.

The act of murder is an act of physical violence against a human being.

These are in no way comparable to the following:


> If someone abuses your mother and says her a prostitute ignore it coz someday he will get the punishment
> 
> if someone draws nude pics of your sister ignore it coz its freedom of speech and state has no right to stop him....



Absolutely the above is freedom of speech, as is the drawing of a comic - if you cannot act like an adult and handle 'speech' then go back to class two and pick fights with the other second graders over 'insults'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

democracyspeaks said:


> Dude I am not lecturing anyone, just saying that this bloody business will not stop no matter what happens and slowly this will become a mass movement.



And still you all can go to hell for what we care!


----------



## khanz

Pakistan bans Facebook over Prophet Mohammed drawing competition | Mail Online

I can understand why they're upset but these people have really gone overboard.How can you call yourself an islamic group but have a banner encouraring murder ? it's ironic they don't follow the prophet's example and do the exact opposite of how he acted in his life look at the crazy signs they have up absolutely nuts


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Hasnain2009 said:


> drawmohammed.com
> 
> This web is hacked by turkish hackerz!



These types of Websites and Youtube and many more that contain blasphemous Material has been blocked in Saudi Arabia for Years.

So If Pakistan do this , What is Problem ? It is in Pakistan Constitution that Any thing against Muhammad (P.b.u.h) will not be tolerated.


----------



## Skeptic

*Anyways. Congrats to all those who were offended. The page has been removed by facebook.*


----------



## khanz

pakistan unfriends facebook

Over the past four years or so, Pakistanis have become addicted to Facebook. The social networking website is home to local celebrities, including former President Pervez Musharraf, who recenctly began using the website as a way to update his "fans" about his speaking engagements and his new political party. It has spawned a culture of its own -- fashion designers and musicians use Facebook as a marketing tool, tagging pictures is a full-time activity, and local telecom operators have used Facebook's mobile services as a selling-point. After former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto was assassinated and curiosity about her children grew, British tabloids published images of her son, Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari, that were taken from his Facebook page. Pakistani grandparents use Facebook as a way to communicate with grandchildren living outside of Pakistan, and the five Americans who were arrested on suspicion of involvement in terrorism last year reportedly used it to try and get in touch with militant groups. 

But all of that has come to an end -- until May 31, at least. Earlier today, the Lahore High Court ordered that access to Facebook be blocked in Pakistan. The move came after a petition was filed in the court by a forum of Islamic lawyers protesting a Facebook page called "Everybody Draw Mohammad Day," which begun as a protest itself against a radical group which had objected to a depiction of the Prophet on the animated U.S. television program, South Park. Facebook users in Pakistan had campaigned on the social networking website to &#8216;report' the page to Facebook authorities, but no action was taken. 

Not surprisingly, Pakistanis across Pakistan have protested against Facebook. Pakistan sees protests on a daily basis against issues ranging from the electricity crisis, mass layoffs, or Aafia Siddiqui's case. 

While one Indian Twitter user joked that the difference between Jamaat-ud-Dawa and Facebook in Pakistan was that the front group for the militant organization Lashkar-e-Taiba is banned, it highlighted Pakistan's ironic tendency to act only when it comes to blasphemous content and not content that affects the state's security. Hateful and derogatory literature is available openly in Pakistan, and the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority has not attempted to block YouTube channels such as that of the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan or videos of hate-laden speeches by Jaish-e-Muhammad leader Masood Azhar. Objectionable content is available on scores of different websites. Facebook was not the first to be blocked in Pakistan. What might be next? 

Pakistan has an unfortunate history of blocking websites it believes are objectionable for blasphemy reasons. In 2006, Blogger.com and all blogspot.com addresses were blocked in Pakistan in the wake of the Danish cartoons controversy. Since the cartoon images had been posted on blogs hosted by Blogger, the entire website was pulled down for at least two months. 

This February, YouTube was temporarily blocked for almost an hour. Once service had been restored, internet users in Pakistan discovered that the video that had been blocked was of President Asif Ali Zardari allegedly screaming &#8216;shut up' to someone while addressing a crowd. 

Ever-enterprising Pakistanis will undoubtedly find a way around the Facebook ban. When blogspot.com was blocked, a rerouting address was created for blogs hosted on the website. At least this time, Pakistan's ban did not affect the website in question the world over. In 2008, a Pakistani government attempt to block YouTube caused hours of downtime for YouTube users around the globe. 

The new Facebook ban reflects the laws of Pakistan, where blasphemy is punishable by death or life imprisonment. But it also leads me to question the sense of a legal system that ordered an entire website blocked for the content of one page and points to the inanity of those who believe blocking the website in Pakistan will somehow stop would-be cartoonists. I also have to ask what this judgment will do to the morale of the thousands of young students who in 2007 mobilized to campaign for the restoration of Pakistan's judiciary and organized protests of then-President Musharraf's imposition of emergency rule -- using Facebook. 

Saba Imtiaz works for The Express Tribune, an English-language newspaper in Pakistan. 

Why Pakistan&#039;s Facebook Ban Doesn&#039;t Make Sense - By Saba Imtiaz | The AfPak Channel


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> The best thing would be to start a page called, *We Forgive You, Thats What Our Prohpet Mohammed (PBUH) Taught Us.*
> 
> Someone make this page and make us proud.



really good idea...


----------



## Adios Amigo

xdrive said:


> It's sad pakistan doesnt have free speech



Thanks for your concerns, But I bet it has more means of free speech then Australia, And that's why you are unaware of it. 

BTW majority of Pakistanis are jubilant upon this ban, so no need to feel sad. Cheer up!!






Adios


----------



## WAQAS119

rubyjackass said:


> Try www.stupidcensorship.com



lol,,,,,,,,,,,,, banned.


----------



## khanz

I hate to say it but this is probably the first time i'm in agreement with majority of indian members in a thread


----------



## T-Faz

Skeptic said:


> *Anyways. Congrats to all those who were offended. The page has been removed by facebook.*



The ban from Pakistan is a major cause for this, similar to what youtube did. Pakistan had to do to this because it was hurting the sentiments of many people, PTA should put facebook on again and release a statement.


----------



## Patriot

PakShaheen79 said:


> It was NOT banned. Some people were spreading lies without varification


Dude it was banned.Check the first page screenshot.I am not a noob.So i did a tracert and the ip was terminating at PIE"s exchange instead of wikipedia server.Also wikipedia was opening just fine through my server ssh tunnel.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

WAQAS119 said:


> same goes for super duper literate and civilized societies you are defending...
> 
> If someone has problem with VEIL and Minar, then why they are enforcing their point of view via force i.e., resolutions in parliament.


I don't agree with those decisions either, and they too reflect an intolerant and prejudiced mindset - the rise of Islamophobia and anti-immigrant sentiment in Europe is IMO reflective of the decay of Europe, to the point where it is now retreating into primitive attitudes once again.

But that said, I find it amusing that you wish to justify intolerance because of someone elses intolerance - its like justifying your crime because someone else also committed a crime, and both Europeans and Muslims are guilty of this flawed reasoning.



> Societies doesn't go like that the way you presented. These things look good only in books but reality is very different.


Reality is different because people are allowing their intolerance and prejudice to take over rational thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> AgNoStIc MuSliM said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS decision - Muslims need to grow a thicker skin instead of being 'offended' over facebook comics.
> 
> The GoP (PPP) is basically caving in to the religious lobby and enforcing draconian and intolerant decisions to deflect attention away from its failures in governance, much like the PPP caved into religious extremists under ZA Bhutto and legalized intolerance, discrimination and prejudice against a community with the laws against Ahmadis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't people discuss whatever they want? Its their choice.
> 
> If you disagree with that and choose to boycott FB, then do it yourself, why are you forcing your decision on everyone else?
> 
> And on this point of 'discussing whatever they want' and 'freedom and liberalism', just look at where the West is, in terms of being developed societies that offer every imaginable service to their citizens, continue to make scientific and technological achievements, and then see where the Muslim world is, still obsessed with petty issues and Mullah ideology over banning websites and ending fahashi.
> 
> With this kind of attitude the Muslim world will continue to excel at only one thing, 'anti-fahashi police and actions', while the rest of the world excels in science, technology, arts and literature.
Click to expand...


Banning FB no way means we stop gaining scientific knowledge and all the progress stopes, Pls dont mix social ethics with Scientific progress and development.

Though we cannot ban FB,but as AG mentioned , A social interacting website which has users Globally should have cared for the sentiments of people which comprise a considerable numbers of there users. Despite being reported as abuse, why didnt the FB carried out appropriate actions. 
I agree that we should ignore them, but does the masses here are literate enough to buy that argument and thus not opt the way of voilance, This is still a third world where many cannot swallow such utter disgrace to there beloved Prophet(PBUH) and above all they are doing it with compleet impunity. In supporting a cry against Ban, i dont see any halt in progress neither i see the scientific knowledge halting to grow in the Muslim World. 
Secondly if the FB havent been baned, then already we are facing the terrorists on multiple fronts, A scenario like that will be easily exploited to enhance there ideology of Retard jihad against the infidels. 

We all are well wishers of our state,be it those who are supporting the Ban or be it those who are not.But in the light of grave scenarios which we face, By Not banning FB things could have got complicated.

sorry
But I don't buy your argument.


----------



## SEAL

My friend from EU informed me they put Pakistani flag on the Dp of that page Facebook ban in Pakistan hurts them a lot.


----------



## PakShaheen79

xdrive said:


> It's sad pakistan doesnt have free speech



And its sad that in West Muslims are deprived of their right to dress the way they want.

Its also violation of human rights, and kind of freedom of expression


----------



## WAQAS119

Skeptic said:


> *Anyways. Congrats to all those who were offended. The page has been removed by facebook.*



now you see!!!! Facebook must have accrued some big loss. Figures i presented might be wrong but loss was their.


----------



## T-Faz

khanz said:


> I hate to say it but this is probably the first time i'm in agreement with majority of indian members in a thread



Traitor, seems like you have defected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett

PakShaheen79 said:


> It was NOT banned. Some people were spreading lies without varification



ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has blocked the popular video sharing website YouTube indefinitely in a bid to contain blasphemous material, officials said on Thursday.

The blockade came hours after the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) directed Internet service providers to stop access to social network site Facebook indefinitely on Wednesday because of an online competition to draw the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH).

Any representation of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) is deemed un-Islamic and blasphemous by Muslims.

Wahaj-us-Siraj, the CEO of Nayatel, an Internet service provider, said PTA issued an order late on Wednesday seeking an immediate block of YouTube.

It was a serious instruction as they wanted us to do it quickly and let them know after that, he told Reuters.

YouTube was also blocked in the Muslim country in 2007 for about a day for what it called un-Islamic videos.

PTA spokesman, Khurram Ali Mehran, said the action was taken after the authority determined that content considered blasphemous by devout Muslims was being posted on the website.

Before shutting down (YouTube), we did try just to block particular URLs or links, and access to 450 links on the Internet were stopped, but the blasphemous content kept appearing so we ordered a total shut down, he said.

He regretted that the administrators at the Facebook and YouTube had not taken the content off despite Pakistan's protests.

Their attitude was in contravention to international resolutions and their own policies advertised on the Web for the general public, Mehran said.

The PTA issued a statement Thursday saying, PTA would welcome the concerned authorities of Facebook and YouTube to contact the PTA for resolving the issue at the earliest which ensures religious harmony and respect.

The PTA decision to block all of Facebook also cut Pakistanis off from groups and pages dedicated to opposing the competition, which have thousands more supporters than the competition does.

Along with the ban, some popular websites, including Wikipedia and Flickr, have been inaccessible in Pakistan since Wednesday night. But the spokesman said it happened purely due to a technical reason and no orders were passed against them.

He said the authority was monitoring other websites as well.

BLACKBERRY SERVICES

Siraj said the blocking of the two websites would cut up to a quarter of total Internet traffic in Pakistan.

It'll have an impact on the overall Internet traffic as they eat up 20 to 25 per cent of the country's total 65 giga-bytes traffic, he said.

After the PTA's directives against Facebook and YouTube, Pakistani mobile companies blocked all Blackberry services on Wednesday night but restored services used by non-corporate users later on Thursday.

We have intimated to the Blackberry service administrators in Canada to block them and once it's done, the service will be restored fully, said Farhan Butt, an official at Pakistan's biggest cellular company, Mobilink.

The closure of services worried Blackberry users.

The biggest concern for us ... is the delay in decision making, said Zahid Sheikh, head of information technology department at National Foods Limited in Karachi city.

Our top officials and senior management are not always in office. They do travel and work from remote locations, and with this shut down, they can't access emails.

Publications of similar cartoons in Danish newspapers in 2005 sparked deadly protests in Muslim countries. Around 50 people were killed during violent protests in Muslim countries in 2006 over the cartoons, five of them in Pakistan.

Al Qaeda claimed responsibility for a suicide attack on Denmark's embassy in Islamabad in 2008, killing six people, saying it was in revenge for publication of the caricatures.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Pakistan blocks YouTube over "blasphemous" material


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

its not banned ,


----------



## FreekiN

Welcome to Fascist Pakistan!

Youtube - DOWN
Facebook - DOWN
Flickr - DOWN
Wikipedia - DOWN

prophetofdoom - ONLINE
AnsweringIslam - ONLINE

Something tells me they aren't banning these websites for some 'blasphemous pictures.'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Just like i said in the morning



Zaki said:


> i think it will be a technical fault. The government trying to ban FB and Youtube and some other site too being infect due to the technitions playng with the IP addresses. Happens sometimes just wait for a whle and hopefully it should be up again and which internet connection are you using in Pakistan


----------



## All-Green

FreekiN said:


> Welcome to Fascist Pakistan!
> 
> Youtube - DOWN
> Facebook - DOWN
> Flickr - DOWN
> Wikipedia - DOWN
> 
> Something tells me they aren't banning these websites for some 'blasphemous pictures.'



Wikipedia is working.

Update1...
*No it is not*...the main page opened so i though it was ok.
Sorry for my bad information.

Update2...
Working but a bit slow...
Final update from my end.


----------



## Hyde

*Who said Facebook remove this page?

It is still there - i just checked it*


----------



## T-Faz

FreekiN said:


> Welcome to Fascist Pakistan!
> 
> Youtube - DOWN
> Facebook - DOWN
> Flickr - DOWN
> Wikipedia - DOWN
> 
> prophetofdoom - ONLINE
> AnsweringIslam - ONLINE
> 
> Something tells me they aren't banning these websites for some 'blasphemous pictures.'



Youtube - DailyMotion (better and more faster)
Facebook - Google Wave, Orkut, MySpace, Hi5 and many others are still availabe.
Flickr - Photoshare, Photostream and what not are still online
Wikipedia - Encyclopedia, regional variations available.

Unfortunately you have a narrow scope of things and it would be best you take your stupid logic out of this thread.

I agree that websites should not be banned but to get the message across, harsh actions have to be taken and they pay off. It will be up in to time.

Fascism does not occur if a couple of sites are banned, your argument is flawed, immature and literally stupid.

Banning one website is different than banning everything within that category, when other options are available, you should utilize them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## All-Green

Zaki said:


> *Who said Facebook remove this page?
> 
> It is still there - i just checked it*



Since you are not happy with it, might i suggest that you do not visit the page, at least not today when it is the day they are celebrating as *draw Mohammad day*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

xdrive said:


> It's sad pakistan doesnt have free speech



It does have free speech check out any pak newspaper, blog,magazine, tv channel or talk show you find plenty of stuff bashing the president,government and policies etc problem is some people are violent,overly sensitive and don't know how to ignore things and pak government being weak caves in easily to their demands and goes overboard with censorship but free speech also comes with responsibility you shouldn't do it just for the sake of offending people it's not free speech if your just insulting a person's religion .Holocaust denial can send you to jail in europe doesn't that mean europe doesn't have it either or is it just free speech when it comes to drawing cartoons of islam ?


----------



## democracyspeaks

Latest news the FB draw page is back


----------



## Skeptic

Zaki said:


> *Who said Facebook remove this page?
> 
> It is still there - i just checked it*



Maybe its the Indian ISP. I am immediately diverted to facebook homepage when i click on the link. Even pasting on the address bar has the same effect. I can see a google cached image but not actual page.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

zamana aya hai be hijabi ka aam dedar-e-yaar hoga
sukuut tha parda-dar jis ka wo raaz ab ashkaar hoga

guzar gaya ab wo dour saqi keh chup k peetay they peenay wale
banay ga sara jahan mekhana, har koi badakhwar hoga

*diyar-e-maghrib k rehne walon khuda ki basti dukan nahi hai
khara jise tm samjh rahe ho wo ab zar-e-kam ayar hoga*

nikal k sehra sey jis ney rooma ki saltanat ko palat diya tha
suna hai ye qudsion se main ne woh sher phir hoshiyar hoga

*tmhari tehzeeb apney khanjar sey ap hi khudkushi karegi
jo shakh-e-nazuk pe aashiana baney na paidar hoga*

safina-e-barg-e-gul bana leg qafila moor-e-natawan ka
hazar moujon ki ho kashaksh magar ye darya k paar hoga

khuda k aashiq tou hain hazaron banon main phirte hai mare marey
main uska banda banon ga jis ko khuda k bandon sey piyar hoga

main zulmat-e-shab main le k niklonga apney darmanda karwan ko
sharar fashan hogi aah! meri nafas mera shola baar hoga

na pooch _iqbal[i/] ka thikana abhi wahi kefiyat hai uski
kahin sar-e-rahguzar baitha sitam kash-e-intezar hoga__

_____________________________________________________________

Akbar Ilhabadi 

Utha kar phaik do bahir gali me
Ke Nai tehzeeb ke anday hein ganday_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## democracyspeaks

Skeptic said:


> *Anyways. Congrats to all those who were offended. The page has been removed by facebook.*



Its back dude


----------



## Hyde

All-Green said:


> Since you are not happy with it, might i suggest that you do not visit the page, at least not today when it is the day they are celebrating as *draw Mohammad day*.



i don't use facebook at all........... visit after many days/months for few minutes - just to be familiar with the features

I am not interested in facebook - its a crap site for me - after reading the news i typed in google and it gave me the facebook link so i just opened it to see if its still active or removed

I don't like facebook Sir


----------



## T-Faz

Skeptic said:


> Maybe its the Indian ISP. I am immediately diverted to facebook homepage when i click on the link. Even pasting on the address bar has the same effect. I can see a google cached image but not actual page.



They have done something to it, it is now viewable again, maybe not for some countries.


----------



## khanz

T-Faz said:


> Traitor, seems like you have defected.



shh.......you'll blow my cover


----------



## WAQAS119

All-Green said:


> Wikipedia is working.
> 
> Update...
> *No it is not*...the main page opened so i though it was ok.
> Sorry for my bad information.



lol,, it is working..


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Banning FB no way means we stop gaining scientific knowledge and all the progress stopes, Pls dont mix social ethics with Scientific progress and development.


The banning of websites over perceived 'insults' is reflective of an attitude of intolerance on the part of the government - it is the attitude displayed by many Muslim nations that is the problem, not just this single act of banning facebook, which is a symptom of the overall malaise.



> A social interacting website which has users Globally should have cared for the sentiments of people which comprise a considerable numbers of there users.


And what of the 'sentiments' of users who believe in complete freedom of speech and wish to draw caricatures of Jesus, Mohammed, Moses, Hindu gods and goddesses and whatever else they feel like?


> Despite being reported as abuse, why didnt the FB carried out appropriate actions.


Just because YOU think it is abuse does not make it abuse.


> I agree that we should ignore them, but does the masses here are literate enough to buy that argument and thus not opt the way of voilance, This is still a third world where many cannot swallow such utter disgrace to there beloved Prophet(PBUH) and above all they are doing it with compleet impunity. In supporting a cry against Ban, i dont see any halt in progress neither i see the scientific knowledge halting to grow in the Muslim World.


The first part of the paragraph is precisely the attitude of intolerance prevalent amongst the Muslim world I was pointing to. And secondly, violent protests will not be led by the 'masses' but by thugs from the JI and other associated groups. The GoP has the capability of stopping these people, though it is never used properly.

And quite frankly, looking at the state of the Muslim world currently, I fail to see how you an argue that these intolerant and prejudiced attitudes have not retarded scientific and literary progress.


> Secondly if the FB havent been baned, then already we are facing the terrorists on multiple fronts, A scenario like that will be easily exploited to enhance there ideology of Retard jihad against the infidels.


That is a valid point, and really the only valid point. I agree with you that the security situation in the presence of the WoT, and the exploitation of a crackdown against violent protesters by the Taliban and AQ, poses a real and serious threat, and justifies to a degree the actions taken by the GoP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

I have a serious question, Will facebook allow, '*Post Your Naked Picture on Facebook day*', if not then why.


----------



## khanz

Is it true that the ban hurt them alot how can it be if pakistan has 2.3+ million facebook users and facebook has more than 400 million ? unless every muslim country boycotted it or something which i doubt is the case since none of them have protested or banned other than pak.If it's true there probably alot more internet users in pakistan than previously estimated......


----------



## democracyspeaks

Going Offtopic

Wanted to share this documentary (non religious). Its awsome watch with an open mind but very very true.

Kymatica | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## FreekiN

T-Faz said:


> I have a serious question, Will facebook allow, '*Post Your Naked Picture on Facebook day*', if not then why.



Goes against terms and services policy and federal and international law.


----------



## T-Faz

FreekiN said:


> Goes against terms and services policy and federal and international law.



Why what is wrong with being nude, is it a criminal offense. Otherwise there are many other websites with nude pictures available and they seem to be not prosecuted against.


----------



## khanz

indianrabbit said:


> I am hearing today YouTube got banned too, that means you guys will not be able to see videos anymore.



pakistanis always find a way to get around the rules they can just use a proxy


----------



## FreekiN

T-Faz said:


> Youtube - DailyMotion (better and more faster)
> Facebook - Google Wave, Orkut, MySpace, Hi5 and many others are still availabe.
> Flickr - Photoshare, Photostream and what not are still online
> Wikipedia - Encyclopedia, regional variations available.
> 
> Unfortunately you have a narrow scope of things and it would be best you take your stupid logic out of this thread.
> 
> I agree that websites should not be banned but to get the message across, harsh actions have to be taken and they pay off. It will be up in to time.
> 
> Fascism does not occur if a couple of sites are banned, your argument is flawed, immature and literally stupid.
> 
> Banning one website is different than banning everything within that category, when other options are available, you should utilize them.



That's not the point. The point is that these websites were unnessecarily banned for a stupid and immature reason.


----------



## kugga

FreekiN said:


> Goes against terms and services policy and federal and international law.



Any thing which goes against international Law whether rightly or not its not allowed but if it goes against Laws of Islam then its right.....


Nyways I know what you and ppl like you will say now.......

As far as I know this world there are only two rules in this world working now a days
"Might is right" or "Majority is authority"

and no one should complain if we use any one of them..


----------



## All-Green

Zaki said:


> i don't use facebook at all........... visit after many days/months for few minutes - just to be familiar with the features
> 
> I am not interested in facebook - its a crap site for me - after reading the news i typed in google and it gave me the facebook link so i just opened it to see if its still active or removed
> 
> I don't like facebook Sir



I am not judging you at all, facebook is not an evil thing in itself.
I do not use it but many friends and family do use it.

I am just saying that what you have done is done by many Muslims and inevitably it ends up in more hits for the link, which kills the whole purpose of protesting and giving such things a cold shoulder.

My suggestion is to not visit such a page multiple times, once you see the nonsense, do not visit it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> And quite frankly, looking at the state of the Muslim world currently, I fail to see how you an argue that these intolerant and prejudiced attitudes have not retarded scientific and literary progress.




Banning FB is not an intolerant act, Its a display of protest against the religious offense which they made and does that makes any difference for person who is perusing scientific knowledge. Social Ethics is being violated in the name of freedom of speech 


*Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind.*
Sir Albert Einstein.


----------



## kugga

FreekiN said:


> That's not the point. The point is that these websites were unnessecarily banned for a stupid and immature reason.



I don't know how you can measure a behavior to be mature or immature???

looks like what you think, or what the strongest person think, is mature is the definition of absolute mature...... Salute to self righteousness of seculars..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

democracyspeaks said:


> That dosent mean the whole world will stop drawing sketches just to please you guys. The people of this world who are creating such things really dont care beacause in their respective religions drawing is an art.
> 
> So such things will go on....



There are many thing to draw why they are targeting Prophet?
Is they have every right to insult any one ? and who give them this right? if he is bold enough then post his picture and asked asked to kissed on it or pie on it.


----------



## Kompromat

kugga said:


> I don't know how you can measure a behavior to be mature or immature???
> 
> looks like what you think, or what the strongest person think, is mature is the definition of absolute mature...... Salute to self righteousness of seculars..



Its ok man take it easy,they have to defend every single Anti Muslim content as to them Islam is Outdated and 1.6 Billion Muslims are stone agers.


----------



## ice_man

*banning of VEIL* in FRANCE and banning of *Minarets in Switzerland* is FAIR!! but banning of *FB in pakistan* is TOTALLY* extremist?*?? what hypocrisy is this?


----------



## Tiger Awan

ice_man said:


> *banning of VEIL* in FRANCE and banning of *Minarets in Switzerland* is FAIR!! but banning of *FB in pakistan* is TOTALLY* extremist?*?? what hypocrisy is this?



har koye kash aesa sochey!!!!

Guys do not know it is already shared or not but this is a GOOD News 

Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

kugga said:


> Any thing which goes against international Law whether rightly or not its not allowed but if it goes against Laws of Islam then its right.....



International law is NOT dictated by religious sentiments. Only a handful of states in this world implement religious laws as the law of the land, doesnt mean that the international community has to follow them.


----------



## Abu Basit

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> the PPP caved into religious extremists under ZA Bhutto and legalized intolerance, discrimination and prejudice against a community with the laws against Ahmadis.



that's total BS, the murtads got what they deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan expands Internet clampdown on 'Everybody draw Mohammad Day!'


----------



## WAQAS119

edit:


----------



## All-Green

Tiger Awan said:


> har koye kash aesa sochey!!!!
> 
> Guys do not know it is already shared or not but this is a GOOD News
> 
> Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News



Please post the BBC own site link which is supposed to be the basis of this declaration.
We should always verify and assess everything with a cool head, i personally do not think there can be such a colossal loss, however i need to see a solid link.
Thanks.


----------



## SpArK

Tiger Awan said:


> har koye kash aesa sochey!!!!
> 
> Guys do not know it is already shared or not but this is a GOOD News
> 
> Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News



Hi i am really surprised at the news that FB was earning 2 billion euros from Pakistan. ( 1 billion per day).

Between if somebody posted the original bbc link I would be very grateful.


----------



## WAQAS119

Black Blood said:


> Pakistan expands Internet clampdown on 'Everybody draw Mohammad Day!'



nice AVATAR,, I am also changing mine.


----------



## Hyde

Tiger Awan said:


> har koye kash aesa sochey!!!!
> 
> Guys do not know it is already shared or not but this is a GOOD News
> 
> Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News



Ignorance at its worse - Look what this site is saying 

Facebook Earning $11000000000
Facebook Users 4609,221,00
Per User Earning $2.9
Pakistani Users 2349620
Total Revenue From Us $ 5,631,281,29= 461,765,066Pkr
*Pakistan Revenue 47.5% of Facebook Earning = $517,000,000*
A Pakistani court today banned the use of Facebook in Pakistan until May 31. The ban was in response to a Facebook page called Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! to be held Thursday.

==================

Its just a rumour in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kugga

gubbi said:


> International law is NOT dictated by religious sentiments. Only a handful of states in this world implement religious laws as the law of the land, doesnt mean that the international community has to follow them.



But obviously its a law for which countries have agreed upon whether willingly or with fear that if they will not sign they will be left alone........
International Law is not dictated by religious sentiments but by some economically strong communities and countries


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

ghazaliy2k said:


> There are many thing to draw why they are targeting Prophet?
> Is they have every right to insult any one ? and who give them this right? if he is bold enough then post his picture and asked asked to kissed on it or pie on it.



From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Cartoon, "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day!"
Everybody Draw Mohammed Day is a protest against Islamists who threaten violence against individuals that attempt to depict Muhammad. It originally began as a protest against censorship of South Park episode "201" by Comedy Central in response to death threats from radical Islamists. It started with a drawing posted on the Internet on April 20, 2010, the suggestion in it that everybody create a drawing representing Muhammad, a prophet of Islam, on May 20, 2010, as a protest against efforts to limit freedom of speech, and the movement in support of that protest.
U.S. cartoonist Molly Norris of Seattle, Washington, created the artwork in reaction to Internet death threats that had been made against cartoonists Trey Parker and Matt Stone for depicting Muhammad in an episode of South Park. Depictions of Muhammad are explicitly forbidden by a few hadith (Islamic texts), though not by the Qur'an.[1] Postings on RevolutionMuslim.com had said that Parker and Stone could wind up like Theo van Gogh, a Dutch filmmaker who was brutally murdered and mutilated by a Muslim extremist. The individuals running the website later denied that the postings were actual threats, although they were widely perceived as such.
Norris said that if millions of people draw pictures of Muhammad, Islamist terrorists would not be able to murder them all, and threats to do so would become unrealistic. Within a week, Norris' idea became popular on Facebook, was supported by numerous bloggers, and generated coverage on the blog websites of major U.S. newspapers. As the publicity mounted, Norris and the man who created the first Facebook page promoting the May 20 event disassociated themselves from it. Nonetheless, planning for the protest continued with others taking "up the cause".[2]


----------



## T-Faz

LOL, FB lost 2 billion euros. The writer is smoking some very strong stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## democracyspeaks

ghazaliy2k said:


> There are many thing to draw why they are targeting Prophet?



I have no idea.



ghazaliy2k said:


> Is they have every right to insult any one ? and who give them this right?



Its insult for some freedom to do something for others.
Nobody needs to give any individual any right. We all are free to do whatever we want.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zaki said:


> Ignorance at its worse - Look what this site is saying
> 
> Facebook Earning $11000000000
> Facebook Users 4609,221,00
> Per User Earning $2.9
> Pakistani Users 2349620
> Total Revenue From Us $ 5,631,281,29= 461,765,066Pkr
> *Pakistan Revenue 47.5% of Facebook Earning = $517,000,000*
> A Pakistani court today banned the use of Facebook in Pakistan until May 31. The ban was in response to a Facebook page called Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! to be held Thursday.
> 
> ==================
> 
> Its just a rumour in my opinion




o yar.

There are millions of Muslims outside Pakistan and they are on a boycott too. Thats why 2 billion loss is reported.

And the BBC link was there, but now i can not find it.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Zaki said:


> Ignorance at its worse - Look what this site is saying
> 
> Facebook Earning $11000000000
> Facebook Users 4609,221,00
> Per User Earning $2.9
> Pakistani Users 2349620
> Total Revenue From Us $ 5,631,281,29= 461,765,066Pkr
> *Pakistan Revenue 47.5% of Facebook Earning = $517,000,000*
> A Pakistani court today banned the use of Facebook in Pakistan until May 31. The ban was in response to a Facebook page called Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! to be held Thursday.
> 
> ==================
> 
> Its just a rumour in my opinion



Yeah its fake news...because facebook have near 500mn users, and now these days, few muslims are not viewing facebook, bcoz of this draw Muhammad day event, many people who dont visit facebook, will be visiting it, and mnay people outside pakistan will be going to make account of facebook these days, and those who open it 2 dimes a day will be opening it 10 times a day because it's 24/7 in news, so personally i think facebook is going to make more money in these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Unlike the westerners Indians and Pakistanis dont buy all the stuff or any stuff that comes through advertisement. As far as they are concerned their primary market is US and Europe.


----------



## democracyspeaks

BBC News - Pakistanis divided over internet restrictions


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Tiger Awan said:


> o yar.
> 
> There are millions of Muslims outside Pakistan and they are on a boycott too. Thats why 2 billion loss is reported.
> 
> And the BBC link was there, but now i can not find it.



Yes of Course.

The movement was started in the Muslim countries previous month. when Pakistan was unaware of this. 

there are huge number of Muslims boycott it today.


----------



## Patriot

It's bs news re revenue.Pakistani users are not worth much to facebook.Mostly US and western side users are worth much more because the ad agencies are targeting that those users and no Facebook does not earn 2 bil in 2 days.


----------



## Kompromat

^ Already posted & BBC is baised when comes to Pakistan .


----------



## Kompromat

We would have had more leverage if OIC would have done something.


----------



## T-Faz

The page only has 80 thousand odd fans, nothing earth shattering. Sure it's offensive but the best we can do is ignore, no point in retaliating in any manner. 

Let's just ignore it and get on with our lives.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

will somebidy check the pictures on that page, they are potraying the perfect 'terrorist,intolerant,violent muslim world'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

The last pic is the hottest.


----------



## Hasnain2009

EmO GiRl said:


> will somebidy check the pictures on that page, they are potraying the perfect 'terrorist,intolerant,violent muslim world'



which page?



T-Faz said:


> The last pic is the hottest, Emo has a new crush.



hahahahah


----------



## Kompromat

@ Image poster : Every action has a reaction equal in magnitude and opposite in The Direction (Newton)


----------



## Avatar

HOLY S***

Imagine how many constructive things they could do instead of protesting for a ban on "Facebook" ! Look at their expressions ...Damn ! They need to relax. If you don't like it then don't watch it, and that's what a the end result of a ban will be anyways ! There are many people who get offended by other things such as pornography and prostitution but nobody protests about those things. If you don't like it just stay away. No offence to anyone. I am just saying that those man hours could be utilized doing something more useful (like protesting against Zardari to make him go 5&#37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Abu Basit said:


> that's total BS, the murtads got what they deserved.



hmm......so you have no problem with apartheid in pakistan and i thought islam commanded equal rights for all religions just like what jinnah wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

T-Faz said:


> The last pic is the hottest, Emo has a new crush.



choose him for your sister 

he will give your sister 13 kids,death & eternal peace in heavens, You Idiot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> will somebidy check the pictures on that page, they are potraying the perfect 'terrorist,intolerant,violent muslim world'



and you are preaching violence by sharing these picture on Forums.

i find less difference between you and them - both of you are becoming the cause to spread hate towards Islam? (imo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

EmO GiRl said:


> choose him for your sister
> 
> he will give your sister 13 kids & eternal peace in heavens, You Idiot!



I do not have a sister. Sorry, forgive me miss.


----------



## farazzaman

*Pakistan bans Facebook, Youtube,Wikipedia,Flicker over 'Draw Mohammad Da*y'
Pakistan blocked YouTube, Wikipedia, and other websites Thursday to try to suppress a Facebook page declaring Thursday Everybody Draw Mohammad Day. Many protested the 'blasphemy' of depicting the prophet. It seems Islamic sensitivities have been inflamed.

Pakistan blocked access to YouTube once before for two days in 2008 because of what it said was unIslamic content. Turkey, Thailand, Indonesia and Morocco have all blocked access to YouTube in the past for various reasons.

It remains to be seen how successful the government will be at keeping Pakistan's nearly 20 million Internet users from accessing the blocked sites. Other countries, such as China, permanently ban Facebook and YouTube. 

In compliance with the orders of Honourable Lahore High Court, Lahore, on the Writ Petition No.10392/10, dated the 19th May, 2010, the Ministry of Information Technology has issued a directive to Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) to block the Face Book and all other internet links displaying sacrilegious caricatures of the Holy Prophet.

Ministry of IT has also directed the PTA to remain alert and watchful and block all such links displaying the profane caricatures immediately.

Ministry of IT has requested public at large to contact a dedicated Telephone No.0800-5505 and e-mail address: complaint@pta.gov.pk , to transmit necessary information, should anything to the effect of objectionable caricature get displayed/propagated at any website.


----------



## Hasnain2009

T-Faz said:


> I do not have a sister.



and EmO doesnt have brother(i think)!
j/k..no offence!


----------



## T-Faz

khanz said:


> hmm......so you have no problem with apartheid in pakistan and i thought islam commanded equal rights for all religions just like what jinnah wanted



Do not drag an unrelated topic on this thread, let him live in his own world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

here you go, two more pictures.... \some body check that particular FB page...


----------



## ice_man

currently Pakistanis are a *CONFUSED LOT!* they don't know if they are liberal extremists or radical extremists! 

the MODERATES! are more or less non existent anymore....

i think pakistan is going in the following two directions:

*MULLAH KA PAKISTAN *

&

*MUSHARRAF KA PAKISTAN!*


----------



## redfeeniks

Erm...so are there any other reaction to this banning phenomenon? are we the only Banners? lol I mean what about other Muslim countries? did they do anything about this.

Am new so be nice?....pretty please?


----------



## Patriot

Oh man these Religious Parties thugs are just harmonious.


----------



## Kompromat

I encourage you all not to get angry at this facebook issue , i have found a way to register our comments and anger .

OIC is the 2nd largest international body in the world after UNO and their purpose is to Protect Muslim Intrests around the Globe.

Lets face it the issue of hatemongering is getting nuts and it will get even worse in the future , its just a start of yet another chain attacks on Muslims .

Send your message to OIC by clicking at this Link that they should bring this issue to Discussion on the International stage and find a solution as it is effecting our daily lives.

*Contact US:* http://www.oic-oci.org/feed_back.asp

Regards:


----------



## s90

EmO GiRl said:


> here you go, two more pictures.... \some body check that particular FB page...



What Israel got to do with FB? these mulvis are obsessed with Jews.


----------



## Patriot

ice_man said:


> currently Pakistanis are a *CONFUSED LOT!* they don't know if they are liberal extremists or radical extremists!
> 
> the MODERATES! are more or less non existent anymore....
> 
> i think pakistan is going in the following two directions:
> 
> *MULLAH KA PAKISTAN *
> 
> &
> 
> *MUSHARRAF KA PAKISTAN!*


Liberal extremists--   coming out from your backside When did Liberal extremists blow up religious extremists when did Liberal Extremists strap a bomb and kill innocent civillians..The Radical Right are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

EmO GiRl said:


> here you go, two more pictures.... \some body check that particular FB page...



keep posting it,,,,,

You are maligning your own religion,, good work. 


What can one expect from super duper liberals like you.!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Right place to show your anger !!*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/58493-send-message-oic-regarding-draw-muhammd-day.html#post869488


----------



## DaRk WaVe

s90 said:


> What Israel got to do with FB? these mulvis are obsessed with Jews.



ask 'em

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

OIC ne kya kar lena hai bhai

Us se zayada to mujhe British government per umeed hai ke agar if i complain at least my complain will be heard in the court


----------



## T-Faz

WAQAS119 said:


> keep posting it,,,,,
> 
> You are maligning your own religion,, good work.
> 
> 
> What can one expect from super duper liberals like you.!!!!!



It is not like she is taking the pictures and sending them to newspapers worldwide. She is just showing what others will see and judge us from. A few bad seeds will yet again define us and that is not good in my opinion, what do you think.

Don't shoot the messenger, it's best to sort out our little problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Zaki said:


> OIC ne kya kar lena hai bhai
> 
> Us se zayada to mujhe British government per umeed hai ke agar if i complain at least my complain will be heard in the court



Whats wrong trying ???

Just guess if they get few thousand messages ,they would at least get an idea that this thing "exists"


----------



## DaRk WaVe

WAQAS119 said:


> keep posting it,,,,,
> 
> You are maligning your own religion,, good work.
> 
> 
> What can one expect from super duper liberals like you.!!!!!



I AM MALIGNING????

ahh well these pictures are actually there on FB page, i don't need to do anything to malign it, our 'true muslims are doing exactly what Europeans want them to do...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-yes

OIC.lol.Come on BB kia bat kar rahay ho yar.


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> It is not like she is taking the pictures and sending them to newspapers worldwide. She is just showing what others will see and judge us from. A few bad seeds will yet again define us and that is not good in my opinion, what do think.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, it's best to sort out our little problems.



Already the word has spread around the world due to the ban.
I still believe banning was never a good option.

Lots of people around the world has no knowledge whatsoever about our region. Now due to this publicity in the media and considering the depth of FB users worldwide, they will have a new name to blame all their worries and problems ( its a basic human nature).


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Facebook may make disputed page inaccessible in Pakistan​*

WASHINGTON: Facebook is disappointed at being blocked in Pakistan over a contest that encourages users to post caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) and may make the offending page inaccessible to users there, the social network said late Wednesday.
We are very disappointed with the Pakistani courts decision to block Facebook without warning, and suspect our users there feel the same way, Facebook said in a statement to AFP.

We are analyzing the situation and the legal considerations, and will take appropriate action, which may include making this content inaccessible to users in Pakistan, it said.

Pakistan blocked access to Facebook on a court order over a competition created by a Facebook user who set up a page called Draw Mohammed Day, inviting people to send in caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on May 20.

Islam strictly prohibits depictions of Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) as blasphemous and Muslims around the world staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of the prophet in European newspapers in 2006.

The statement from the Palo Alto, California-based social network said we want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others.

With now more than 400 million users from around the world, we sometimes find people discussing and posting about topics that others may find controversial, inaccurate, or offensive, it said.

While some kinds of comments and content may be upsetting for someone  criticism of a certain culture, country, religion, lifestyle, or political ideology, for example  that alone is not a reason to remove the discussion, it said.

We strongly believe that Facebook users have the freedom to express their opinions, and we don't typically take down content, groups or pages that speak out against countries, religions, political entities, or ideas.

The statement noted that Nazi content is illegal in some countries but said that does not mean it should be removed entirely from Facebook.

Most companies approach this issue by preventing certain content from being shown to users in the countries where it is illegal and that is our approach as well


----------



## T-Faz

Where is musharraf and his enlightened moderation when you need it, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> Whats wrong trying ???
> 
> Just guess if they get few thousand messages ,they would at least get an idea that this thing "exists"



I am just awaiting from the decree of Allah All-mighty 

I am not gonnai complain anybody neither protest anymore

Let everybody live their own lifes - Allah is himself the protector of his religion - Our leaders are bloody wankers who sleep in the "Haram" of their 4 legal and 20 illegal wives. They will do something when they come out of their wives hands.

I am just awaiting for the decree now - I am fed up with all this


----------



## TechLahore

Black blood, I am going to close this thread. Please post your facebook ban related ideas in the FB thread.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

T-Faz said:


> It is not like she is taking the pictures and sending them to newspapers worldwide. *She is just showing what others will see and judge us from*. *A few bad seeds will yet again define us and that is not good in my opinion, what do you think.*
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, it's best to sort out our little problems.





> [Originally Posted by *EmO GiRl *
> *will somebidy check the pictures on that page, they are potraying the perfect 'terrorist,intolerant,violent muslim world'*



Why not other see the west what doing with Muslims and didn't judge them ?
Check this thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...tory-occupied-palestine-dedicated-thread.html

why we can't protest against the blasphemous Acts by our Enemies. 
These Picture shows only the anger against them. 

if you have any allergy with their protest or their beard personality , then I can Say that You are in Inferiority complex being a Muslim .


----------



## Hyde

Close this thread please - Why burning your blood for the sake of nothing


----------



## Shamsher

is it something related to Islam or politicians


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> Already the word has spread around the world due to the ban.
> I still believe banning was never a good option.
> 
> Lots of people around the world has no knowledge whatsoever about our region. Now due to this publicity in the media and considering the depth of FB users worldwide, they will have a new name to blame all their worries and problems ( its a basic human nature).



Ban or no ban, it hit the news long before that but the ban is like adding fuel to fire.

But what has has happened, must be dealt with now, it's stupidity on some peoples part that actually causes inadvertent damage to all. We will forget about this by next week, something else wil turn up.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

facebook and youtube are banned in Pakistan anyways, its moot point

these 60,000+ people (yes, i checked the group) are clearly just trying to incite anger and hatred, and a REACTION

ignoring or countering them is best way, as is silent protest. It's a huge loss for facebook if they lose viewership from a reasonably large Islamic country like Pakistan -- or any other country for that matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Why not other see the west what doing with Muslims and didn't judge them ?
> Check this thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...tory-occupied-palestine-dedicated-thread.html
> 
> why we can't protest against the blasphemous Acts by our Enemies.
> These Picture shows only the anger against them.
> 
> if you have any allergy with their protest or their beard personality , then I can Say that You are in Inferiority complex being a Muslim .



No where did I say that I have a problem with certain kind of people, however the image that is engraved in the worlds mind about this particular get up is like the stereotype that will stick for a while.

These protests are worthless as nothing wio be achieved and rather a constructiive argument put forward to educate others on why we might find such a thing to be offensive.

Protesting is a waste of time and only adds insult to injury.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

What is wrong to block a site that contains stuff that People of Islamic republic of Pakistan don't like.

We can live without youtube , as we were before 2005 when there was no youtube. Blocking youtube does not mean we go into Stone age.

But i think better way is to Block the URLs that Contains the Wrong Stuff, as like Saudia Arabia , Where we can access the Youtube but not all Videos.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Why not other see the west what doing with Muslims and didn't judge them ?
> Check this thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...tory-occupied-palestine-dedicated-thread.html
> 
> why we can't protest against the blasphemous Acts by our Enemies.
> These Picture shows only the anger against them.
> 
> if you have any allergy with their protest or their beard personality , then I can Say that You are in Inferiority complex being a Muslim .




now this pretty much explains why we see this picture in protest against Facebook  BTW sir i am not justifying the heinous acts of Israelis 



S-90 you have your answer


----------



## Tiger Awan

Good going all liberals, you are doing great job.



EmO GiRl said:


> The 'kafirs' will keep doing it again & again, there is no way on earth you can stop them, the 'reaction' only harms us not them, the best thing is to ignore rather than making useless noise, If the faith is so strong i don't think the faith must get shattered by a few Blasphemous cartoons



oh God.

Sultan Noor-ud-Din Zaki spent 2 whole days to reach Madina (on a horse) and stop 2 jews reaching the Grave of Prophet (sallALLAHu aliahi wasalam) and people like you are saying ignore them.


If we ignore this event today they will organize a bigger one tomorrow and so on


----------



## Jigs

Youtube is blocked in Turkey too. Has been for a while actually. Over Ataturk though.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Tiger Awan said:


> Good going all liberals, you are doing great job.
> 
> 
> 
> oh God.
> 
> Sultan Noor-ud-Din Zaki spent 2 whole days to reach Madina (on a horse) and stop 2 jews reaching the Grave of Prophet (sallALLAHu aliahi wasalam) and people like you are saying ignore them.
> 
> 
> If* we ignore this event today they will organize a bigger one tomorrow and so on*



& if we protest more & more & add fuel to fire, they will do it more & more

My opinion


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jigs said:


> Youtube is blocked in Turkey too. Has been for a while actually. Over Ataturk though.



Hey do not discuss it here. Bcz many people here believe more in these websites than in Islam


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Patriot said:


> Please we don't want Saudi Arabia like censorship in Pakistan.I think people of Pakistan are mature enough to know whats good for them and whats bad.Pakistan is not a wahabi fascist country.Anyway youtube ban won't last long..It will be unbanned soon.



Why not? 
Mature ? you aware of this that in world Pakistan has Number 4 in searching for word 'sex', and Students from School & Colleges go straight into Internet cafes to search dirty Stuff.

Why not ban like Saudi Arabia , our Students and boys with go straight into home instead of Internet cafes.


----------



## TechLahore

^^ Actually, now you are guaranteed that they will organize a bigger one tomorrow. They want to get a reaction out of you and you gave it to them.

If the Danish cartoons had been ignored, none of this would have happened. It is only because muslims reacted the way they did that the cartoon phenomenon even became noteworthy.

The Prophet (pbuh&hf) himself disregarded any abuse directed against him. If someone wants to use ****** language or make vile pictures, that is a matter between him and his God. Allah sent the Ababeels to defend His house. If He wants to defend the honour of the Prophet, He can do that too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Bin Qasin

yes it is cnfrmed tht youtube is also banned in Pakistan...
but whts da big deal?
Y r u upset abt it?


----------



## Muhammad Bin Qasin

till whn will u wait for Allah to do smthn...?
whn will WE stand on our own and fight bck...
dre is sm responsibility on us also...


----------



## SpArK

Daily pageviews per user for facebook.com:

Pageviews/User Change
Yesterday 14.26000 +0.3% 
7 day 14.46000 -2.5% 
1 month 14.90000 -4.61% 
3 month 15.43000 +0.65% 









Visitors by Country for Facebook.com

Country

Percent of Site Traffic

United States Flag United States

28.4%

India Flag India

5.1%

France Flag France

4.7%

Italy Flag Italy

4.3%

United Kingdom Flag United Kingdom

4.3%

Germany Flag Germany

3.9%

Indonesia Flag Indonesia

3.0%

Canada Flag Canada

2.7%

Mexico Flag Mexico

2.6%

Spain Flag Spain

2.4%

Germany Flag Germany

3.9%

Indonesia Flag Indonesia

3.0%

Canada Flag Canada

2.7%

Mexico Flag Mexico

2.6%

Spain Flag Spain

2.4%

Turkey Flag Turkey

2.2%

Australia Flag Australia

1.6%

Argentina Flag Argentina

1.4%

Pakistan Flag Pakistan

1.3%

Philippines Flag Philippines

1.1%

Malaysia Flag Malaysia

1.1%

South Africa Flag South Africa

1.1%

Egypt Flag Egypt

1.0%

Venezuela Flag Venezuela

1.0%

Taiwan Flag Taiwan

1.0%

Greece Flag Greece

0.9%

Thailand Flag Thailand

0.9%

Colombia Flag Colombia

0.9%

Hong Kong Flag Hong Kong

0.8%

Belgium Flag Belgium

0.8%

Saudi Arabia Flag Saudi Arabia

0.7%

Austria Flag Austria

0.7%

Japan Flag Japan

0.7%

Sweden Flag Sweden

0.7%

Chile Flag Chile

0.7%

Netherlands Flag Netherlands

0.6%

Singapore Flag Singapore

0.6%

Poland Flag Poland

0.6%

Brazil Flag Brazil

0.6%

Switzerland Flag Switzerland

0.6%

Bangladesh Flag Bangladesh

0.6%

Nigeria Flag Nigeria

0.6%

Czech Republic Flag Czech Republic

0.5%

Russia Flag Russia

0.5%

Norway Flag Norway

0.5%

OTHER Flag OTHER

12.5%




Facebook.com - Site Info from Alexa


----------



## Tiger Awan

EmO GiRl said:


> & if we protest more & more & add fuel to fire, they will do it more & more
> 
> My opinion



What i remember is that Norway currency went down from 9.65 rps to 9.15 rps in just a week after the publication of cartoons, had the Muslims continued their protest results would have been different but alas we started burning our own property and every thing was .....

Now government has taken a good step in order to calm down Pakistanis, other wise we would have been today discussing property loss in some protests.


----------



## Hyde

*



Allama Iqbal says in Jawab-e-Shikwa

Kis Qadar tum pe Gira(n) Subha ki bedari hai
Hum se kab pyaar hai tumhain HAAN neend tumhain pyaari hai
Tab'a Azaad pe qaid-e-Ramzan bhaari hai
Tumhin keh do yehi aayen-e-Wafa Daari hai?

Click to expand...

*Its always good to read the opinions of our dear friends. If someone comes to you and slap you will react. You will not say its a freedom of expression. If someone post the nude pictures of your sisters/daughters on the facebook or Newspapers you will react you will not say its a freedom of expression. But when it comes to the Prophet that you alledge to LOVE before your parents (a requirement to be a Believer/Muslim). When it comes to him - We agree IGNORING is the way to tackle with them

The whole world has gone nuts  we are standing in such a position where all Pakistanis are confused, they don't know what to do 

Just let everybody do their job. Those who think ignoring is the best way to go - Go ahead

Those who think Prophet is the most dearest person to them and they cannot see blashphemy/defamation of our Prophet. Let them burn their blood in the 40 Degrees of Hot summer in the streets of Pakistan. Let them sweat for nothing

Let them also express freedom of their expression just like these Facebook wankers are getting freedom of expression. Unfortunately our Scholars are missing the show once again when it came to guide peoples what to do. I am yet to see an opinion of the scholars on this issue (except Mufti Muneeb)

Now for god sake close all FB related topics from  Lets start living a normal life once again - Its been 3-4 days now i am yet to see any sensible post from anybody. All are bloody emotionals in the name of religion or secularism. Just ban all FB related discussion for a day

You will feel better - i assure you that


----------



## T-Faz

Here is what the cartoonist who inspired this page has to say about this whole episode.



> I did&#160;NOT &#8216;declare&#8217; May 20 to be &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammed Day.&#8221; I made a cartoon about the television show South Park being&#160;censored. (I wish that was what our energies were going toward &#8212; protesting revolutionmuslim.com&#8217;s threat to Comedy Central,&#160;and&#160;Comedy Central&#8217;s&#160;over reaction to it which set America on a slippery slope toward censorship!)
> 
> At any rate, my satirical poster, with&#160;a fake &#8216;group&#8217;&#160;behind it (Citizens Against Citizens Against Humor) was taken seriously, hijacked and&#160;made viral.
> 
> I&#160;never started a facebook page;&#160;I never set up any place for pepole to send drawings to and I never recieved any drawings (I see that two&#160;European graduate students and&#160;anotherwoman started the&#160;facebook pages).
> 
> My one-off cartoon does not work&#160;well as a long-term plan.&#160;The vitriol this &#8216;day&#8217; has brought out, of people who only want to draw obscene images, is offensive to Muslims who did nothing to endanger our right&#160;to expression in the first place. Only Viacom and Revolution Muslim are to blame, so&#8230;draw them instead!
> 
> I apologize to people of Muslim faith and ask that this &#8216;day&#8217; be called off.
> 
> Thank you&#160;to&#160;those who are turning&#160;this crazy thing&#160;into an opportunity for dialogue.
> 
> Oh, and screw all of you who are mad at me for not leading a &#8216;movement&#8217;. My cartoon was the beginning and end of what I had to say about this creepy,&#160;historic&#160;censorship. (By the way, where is&#160;Cowardly Central now? Pretty dang quiet. Guess they can dish it out but can&#8217;t take it.)
> 
> Sincerely,
> Molly
> 
> P.S. The nicest email I have received have been from Muslims.
> 
> (I regret going on&#160;the Dave Ross&#160;radio show on April 25th, before my cartoon went viral; my ego took me there.&#160;It was a mistake to go there when I wasn&#8217;t clear about things. I let myself get side-swiped.&#160;Crap!)


----------



## khanz

WAQAS119 said:


> keep posting it,,,,,
> 
> You are maligning your own religion,, good work.
> 
> 
> What can one expect from super duper liberals like you.!!!!!



your blaming the wrong person you didn't seem to consider the actual content of those pics rather just blamed the messenger who is really maligning islam it's the people who are in these pics aren't they it's the source of the pics the people screaming and calling for murder infront the media not the person who posted them.Be angry at them not the messenger


----------



## Sunila

manglasiva said:


> SHUT UP MO***..the pages and video r still thr..am also looking it out of curiosity..i think people r giving too much publicity..lets forget that and let it buried under the millions of web crap !!



am being banned for saying Shut up moUTH..what offence here ? MODERATOR PLEASE Give me back my id>>>i still love PDF


----------



## T-Faz

Best to forgive em and move on, I just hope a fatwa or jihad is not announced by someone soon, LOL.


----------



## rubyjackass

Avatar said:


> I am just saying that those man hours could be utilized doing something more useful (like protesting against Zardari to make him go 5%)


----------



## TechLahore

Muhammad Bin Qasin said:


> till whn will u wait for Allah to do smthn...?
> whn will WE stand on our own and fight bck...
> dre is sm responsibility on us also...



Why, you don't have faith in Allah? If He deems it necessary to strike Lars Vilks by lightning, then He will do so.

You are supposed to improve YOUR lot on your own. Not set fire to buildings and ban websites because someone - who, by the way, is unconnected with the building and the website - said something nasty or unacceptable to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

mujahideen said:


> asaad-ul-islam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I in an Islamic government or Millat it is up to the government to make sure that Islam is followed in a right way. Now we in Pakistan are a secular state and believe me I am proud of it and will defend Pakistan secularism. Now alcohol ought to be totally banned because all Muslims agree that alcohol is totally haram and I think if we were to ban it it would be no problem. Now their are also some other things we can bann such as sexual material, because I think no Pakistani wants their knids watching sexual behavior. In youtubes case I think the people would actually support a move of banning youtube because it was being used to advocate un-Islamic stuff. Now if someone doesn't like these steps too bad or try and get to Parliament and have things done the way they want it to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what about freedom ? Does everyone have to share your opinion ? the world is moving forward now, so you either move with it or perish. Such censorship will only make matters worse in Pakistan. Youtube and Facebook are one of the most important means of mass communications nowdays and by banning them Pakistan will only hurt itself. Dont follow the Chinese model as its hardly acceptable, Pakistan in the 70s was known for its more liberal mindset and that is what Pakistan must do. Plunging itself into censoring everything that goes against it will only hurt Pakistan in the long run. I hope these bans are lifted soon.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechLahore

^^ Everyone is accessing FB & YouTube in Pakistan... proxies and workarounds are super easy, and not all ISPs seem to have implemented the instructions the way they were supposed to.

The net-net is that this is not a matter that the government needs to jump into. I have a feeling they did this to defuse the tension caused by some ill-advised right wing types. The bans will go away in days...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

T-Faz said:


> Best to forgive em and move on, I just hope a fatwa or jihad is not announced by someone soon, LOL.



no need for a fatwa.

In past (As in the case of Sultan Noor ud Din Zaki) we all know what happened with those idiots


----------



## Comet

Hey! who changed the thread title?


----------



## desiman

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> facebook and youtube are banned in Pakistan anyways, its moot point
> 
> these 60,000+ people (yes, i checked the group) are clearly just trying to incite anger and hatred, and a REACTION
> 
> ignoring or countering them is best way, as is silent protest. It's a huge loss for facebook if they lose viewership from a reasonably large Islamic country like Pakistan -- or any other country for that matter



not really infact Facebook will enjoy this, free publicity never hurts, just the fact that Facebook hasnt banned that page and continues to keep a quiet on this whole matter shows how much they care. Pakistan does not fall into the major FB or twitter zones anyways. FB will probably attract more people because of this whole episode.


----------



## Kompromat

^ Well you were abusing him and calling a MF which would be an offense if said aganist you.

So enjoy your holidays bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Facebook is the 2nd most widely used website in Pakistan.*

*Youtube is 3rd and wikipedia is 7th*


----------



## desiman

BENNY said:


> *Facebook is the 2nd most widely used website in Pakistan.*
> 
> *Youtube is 3rd and wikipedia is 7th*



i guess google is number 1 right ? i hope they dont ban google too like some other people did


----------



## kidwaibhai

another idiotic move by the GoP. This is dangerous and people dont understand. This is a slippery slope we all need to be aware of what these guys are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Tiger Awan said:


> no need for a fatwa.
> 
> In past (As in the case of Sultan Noor ud Din Zaki) we all know what happened with those idiots



oye its second time you made a mistake

Zaki is me - And i am not sultan

That was Sultan Noor ud din Zangi

Zaki aur Zangi main koi faraq nazar nayi aata tujhe


----------



## SpArK

desiman said:


> i guess google is number 1 right ? i hope they dont ban google too like some other people did



Yes its almost same like in India but facebook is 3rd after yahoo.com.


----------



## Kompromat

desiman said:


> i guess google is number 1 right ? i hope they dont ban google too like some other people did



we will use this : I'mHalal.com | private beta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

Black Blood said:


> we will use this : I'mHalal.com | private beta



thats a good search engine


----------



## SpArK

Black Blood said:


> we will use this : I'mHalal.com | private beta



What is it??


----------



## Sunila

Black Blood said:


> ^ Well you were abusing him and calling a MF which would be an offense if said aganist you.
> 
> So enjoy your holidays bro.



i didn't say that..am not a moron !! i just said shut up MO*** (3 stars =uth..i meant shutup UR MOUTH not "MF" am not that uncultured) i got angry when he spreads BS...fasle info..i lost my cool becoze these people r lowering the credibility of this site with falsehood...making a mockery of all who reads the contents painfully and learn...besides i don't want to carry on with burden of 2 nd "ID"...UNBAN me..ASAP Thx


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> What is it??



It is Halal, will not work for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zaki said:


> Zaki is me - And i am not sultan
> 
> That was Sultan Noor ud din Zangi



to barey bhai jan thek kar dietey na pehli dafa hi


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> It is Halal, will not work for you.



Ohh its ok ..i am happy googling.. well is the search engine Pakistan specific .. like will it be having any external sources??


----------



## Kompromat

BENNY said:


> What is it??



Mere bhai this is an Islamic search engine which has a filter for Pornography and hatemongering etc , its good for your kids if you have any


----------



## SpArK

Black Blood said:


> Mere bhai this is an Islamic search engine which has a filter for Pornography and hatemongering etc , its good for your kids if you have any



So its an internet filter.Thanks bro for the info.


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> Ohh its ok ..i am happy googling.. well is the search engine Pakistan specific .. like will it be having any external sources??





I do not know what it is either, but all I know is that whatever it is, it is halal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Muhammad Bin Qasin said:


> yes it is cnfrmed tht youtube is also banned in Pakistan...
> but whts da big deal?
> Y r u upset abt it?



youtube is actually a good source of information the pakistan army even has it's own official channel with thousands of subscribers they had many awesome vids about their military operations it's gonna be inactive now so what good is blocking it gonna do only harm us by cutting off information .Theres so many good channels with pakistani news,military,history,music and entertainment official channels why block all of them too ?
You can also find many islam videos,nasheeds,documentaries,shahada and convert vlogs etc if you ban your just denying it good information library and a form of communication to millions of people and isolating pakistanis further just ban the offensive pages not the whole site blocking the entire thing is too harsh.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

EmO GiRl said:


> will somebidy check the pictures on that page, they are potraying the perfect 'terrorist,intolerant,violent muslim world'



one can only imagine that , if this FB didnt got banned what would happen..


----------



## SurvivoR

Guys I guess Flickr has been banned too for now... I got a "This site has been restricted message"


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> we will use this : I'mHalal.com | private beta



google.com is the best search engine 

I am happy with that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

The last picture is the picture of the decade, I cannot stop laughing after looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

The irony is that the proscription against images of Prophet Mohammad was originally put into place to prevent him from becoming a religions icon or object of worship.

An irony totally lost on the people that would kill otherwise innocent people over a line drawing of the man.


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> The last picture is the picture of the decade, I cannot stop laughing after looking at it.



And i am damn sure that he doesn't have a single clue what Facebook actually is.!!!


----------



## Kompromat

It was a right policy to stop the turmoil , i was there when the cartoons issue was on its peak.

I didn't took part in the protest but i did Paint the Danish Flag on the Roadway which lasted few months.


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> And i am damn sure that he doesn't have a single clue what Facebook actually is.!!!



He probably does, I wouldn't be surprised if he has a profile on it, how else will he conduct his propaganda business.

If you can find him, add him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*i think MODs should add a poll in this thread to see an opinion of the peoples.

Should facebook be banned in Pakistan? or how to counter these peoples - something like that*


----------



## Kompromat

Zaki said:


> google.com is the best search engine
> 
> I am happy with that



OK then i BYCOTT YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

T-Faz said:


> He probably does, I wouldn't be surprised if he has a profile on it, how else will he conduct his propaganda business.
> 
> If you can find him, add him.


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> OK then i BYCOTT YOU



no worries dear, 

If you have a shop selling both wines and Islamic books - its upon the individual which product he wants to buy. Google is a kind of a shop........ its upon the individuals if they type "Listen QUR'AN" or "Watch Mujra"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abasin Turi

sparklingway said:


> I try to stay away from religious issues or rhetoric but I'd like to remind people that symbolism has been important to Shii'te culture since its initial days. Even with increasingly harsh restrictions on this liberal nature in Iran, portraits of the Prophet and other religious figures are common throughout Iran and many Imambarghas. If people are offended due to the sketches, portraits and drawings and the LHC has found it necessary to ban Facebook altogether, I urge the LHC to ban travel to Iran, the Federal Govt to cut off diplomatic ties, kick out the Iranian ambassador, recall our own and add Iran to the first line on the Passport where it states that "this passport is valid for travels to all countries except Israel". Why be tolerant of Iran then? Why be tolerant of anybody?
> 
> Ban everything. Fascism awaits us. People cannot act rationally and try to ignore things they get offended at. I have probably signed my death warrant and a fatwa for apostasy by saying this.
> 
> The thing I was most offended by was that every TDH on my friends list started complaining even last week that Jews were behind this all issue. Somehow everybody has supernatural powers to tell that Jews are behind everything. Facebook's hypocrisy of deleting anti holocaust groups quickly aside, I find it always offensive that half of my friends are members of three kinds of groups at the same time:- A love Islam/Muhammad group, an anti-India/hate group and and anti-Israel/antisemitic group.
> 
> Anybody who has joined any hate group, any offensive group should have no right to complain about any other hate group. Before complaining about these issues, unjoin your Israel/Jew/India/USA hate groups.



i don't agree with you when you say symbolism is an important element in shiaism, since there are many shias who object to such custom. secondly when they sketch such things they do it out of love and respect. and as far as my own experience is concerned i haven't seen any sketch of Sarkar do Alam Hazrat Mostafa s.a.w . yes there are sketches of Imam Ali a.s and like i said earlier , they have been drawn out of Love and absolute respect. 
as far as this idiotic and meaningless group EDDMD is concerned they are doing it , in other to disrespect our Prophet Rehmatu al Almamin s.a.w . don;t confuse the two things. 
and when you say ban going to Iran as well , give me a solid reason why should the government do it, as we have strong national and religious ties with Iran. and if you want to state the above reason. i wod ask LHC to ban going to Saudi Arabia too since they think and treat Quran as a normal ordinary book and for whom Sarkar Do Jahan s.a.w is just an ordinary person. 
and blaming jews is a part of forbidden ritual.  just like Washington blames everything on ALqaeda ..


----------



## Comet

Zaki said:


> no worries dear,
> 
> If you have a shop selling both wines and Islamic books - its upon the individual which product he wants to buy. Google is a kind of a shop........ its upon the individuals if they type "Listen QUR'AN" or "Watch Mujra"



I second that. 
Its like a knife. Its up to the user whether he uses it to make salad or kill someone.


----------



## Shattered

tbh i was against the facebook move but its not my choice to question the islamic world.

but banning youtube and wiki. I the govt is making some stupid moves in the name of islam they need to chill.


----------



## Jigs

Shattered said:


> tbh i was against the facebook move but its not my choice to question the islamic world.
> 
> but banning youtube and wiki. I the govt is making some stupid moves in the name of islam they need to chill.



Wait they banned wiki ? What did wiki do to them ?


----------



## Abasin Turi

what ?? they banned wiki too?? no its not banned. ba why youtube


----------



## Comet

Jigs said:


> Wait they banned wiki ? What did wiki do to them ?



No they didn't... Its working fine


----------



## Shattered

Stupid move by pak govt.

I fail to see whats wrong with youtube.

and wiki is an educational site was it banned ?


----------



## Kompromat

Shattered said:


> tbh i was against the facebook move but its not my choice to question the islamic world.
> 
> but banning youtube and wiki. I the govt is making some stupid moves in the name of islam they need to chill.



Most of those pictures being posted at Facebook are making their way to Youtube in shape of the videos and slideshows.

What is the difference between both ?


----------



## Shattered

Black Blood said:


> Most of those pictures being posted at Facebook are making their way to Youtube in shape of the videos and slideshows.
> 
> What is the difference between both ?



Here is an idea.

don't watch those videos .


----------



## Abasin Turi

Black Blood said:


> Most of those pictures being posted at Facebook are making their way to Youtube in shape of the videos and slideshows.
> 
> What is the difference between both ?



oh i saw some of the content of that page.. it was outrageous =( seriously ..

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




Shattered said:


> Here is an idea.
> 
> don't watch those videos .



well we don't and never will. but we wont Allow others to disrespect our Prophets..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

wiki is still working... flickr gone though


----------



## v9s

Black Blood said:


> It was a right policy to stop the turmoil , i was there when the cartoons issue was on its peak.
> 
> I didn't took part in the protest but i did Paint the Danish Flag on the Roadway which lasted few months.




You've now unofficially offended the Danes. Be prepared to be blocked from Denmark


----------



## Shattered

Abasin Turi said:


> oh i saw some of the content of that page.. it was outrageous =( seriously ..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> well we don't and never will. but we wont Allow others to disrespect our Prophets..



If you block youtube its not gonna stop them from disrespecting your prophet. If you don't like the video don't watch it but there al loads of informative sutff on youtube too so banning youtube is a stupid move.


----------



## Kompromat

Shattered said:


> Here is an idea.
> 
> don't watch those videos .



It does not change the reality, i wonder why you are not against these acts but suggesting us not to watch those videos.


----------



## Abasin Turi

Shattered said:


> If you block youtube its not gonna stop them from disrespecting your prophet. If you don't like the video don't watch it but there al loads of informative sutff on youtube too so banning youtube is a stupid move.



well i didn say banning youtube was a clever move but again it will damage their earning a bit  and since they wod do anything for Bucks they wont dare to take this step again ..


----------



## Shattered

Black Blood said:


> It does not change the reality, i wonder why you are not against these acts but suggesting us not to watch those videos.



I have a diffrent opinon. but thats not the point its not gonna do you guys any good just don't watch thoses videos. 

Why ruin it for someone else? its not like people in pakistan log on youtube to watch those video so whats the point of banning it.


----------



## Kompromat

v9s said:


> You've now unofficially offended the Danes. Be prepared to be blocked from Denmark



I dont give a damn.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Facebook invites wrath of all and sundry
*
Thursday, May 20, 2010
By Asim Hussain

LAHORE

Enraged protests against the blasphemous website Facebook continued on Wednesday despite the Lahore High Court order banning the site till May 31st , as angry clerics and leaders announced two-day countrywide protests on Thursday (today) and Friday (tomorrow), reiterating the demands of severing diplomatic ties with the countries involved in the blasphemy and boycotting their products at the official level. 

Tehrik-e-Hurmat-e-Rasool (THR), an alliance of about 30 religious and political parties, leading the protest campaign against blasphemy, also announced to mobilize the foreign missions of Muslim countries into boycotting the blasphemous countries and their products. The THR set up a 15-member committee to hold meetings with Muslim ambassadors and diplomats, with a view to convey the concerns of Muslim people against the deliberate blasphemy and to urge their respective countries to play their role in ensuring a global legislation against the blasphemy of the prophets. 

Addressing a press conference on Wednesday following a meeting of all THR component parties, the leaders announced that a national consultation would be held in Islamabad shortly to chalk out a joint strategy to help counter the western conspiracies against Islam and to block the recurring blasphemous attempt against the Prophet of Islam (SAW).

The THR leaders-Maulana Ameer Hamza, Hafiz Akif Saeed and others -held the Muslim rulers responsible for the repeated western blasphemies, saying if Muslim rulers had displayed true love for the Prophet (SAW) by taking a strong stance against the first blasphemous attempt, this ugly practice would have come to a stop. They expressed concern that after Denmark, Norway, Sweden and Germany, the US had also jumped into the organized display of non-tolerance towards Islam and offending Muslim besides denying them freedom to practice their religion. 

_They ask demanded the Pakistani government completely ban Facebook, demand d the Washington to arrest and punish the woman who organized the blasphemous sketches competition, otherwise, the US authorities would be deemed to have been involved in the deliberate blasphemy_

*Meanwhile, noted religious leaders have held Muslim rulers responsible for the repeated western attempts of blasphemy against Holy Prophet (SAW), since they failed to put their foot down against the very first such moves which encouraged the West to continue and step up its display of hatred against Islam. *

Talking to The News, Jamaat e Islami ameer Syed Munawar Hasan dubbed the planned US blasphemy against Prophet of Islam (SAW) as &#8216;religious terrorism&#8217; and the biggest attack on the honour of the Holy Prophet (SAW).

*He said mere banning of website was not enough and if Muslim masses and their rulers had a bit of love for the noble Prophet (SAW) they should rise in protest and cut off ties with the governments allowing such blasphemies. He demanded cutting off of NATO supply route and dissociation from the US-led war on terror. *

He said the Zionist media had portrayed Islam as religion of violence and terrorism under a plan. He said Muslims respected all the prophets of God without which their faith was not complete. He said the bigotry and religious terrorism of the Western countries was at its peak these days. 

Tanzim-e-Islami ameer Hafiz Akif Saeed said western media was attacking the Prophet of Islam under a well-thought out conspiracy aimed at making Muslims immune to the vitriolic attacks against him, which would lead to making him controversial. It would finally allow them to attack the Holy Quran and make it controversial. He said repeated attacks on the Prophet (SAW) were a proof of that, and a state level response was needed to counter the conspiracy. 

_JUP secretary general Qari Zawwar Bahadur said, after facing defeat in Afghanistan and Iraq wars, the US was bent upon turning its so-called war on terror into a ëwar against Islamí and dragging the entire world into this war. _

Qari Zawwar Bahadur stressed that greater unity among the Muslims to counter this conspiracy and demanded the government immediately dissociate with the US war on terror and stop Nato supplies from its soil.

Facebook invites wrath of all and sundry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abasin Turi

Shattered said:


> I have a diffrent opinon. but thats not the point its not gonna do you guys any good just don't watch thoses videos.
> 
> Why ruin it for someone else? its not like people in pakistan log on youtube to watch those video so whats the point of banning it.



like i said it will damage their economy.. simple


----------



## Comet

Shattered said:


> Here is an idea.
> 
> don't watch those videos .



even before the banning by government, we had planned to boycott FB. Just for the sack of not watching it.


----------



## Shattered

Abasin Turi said:


> well i didn say banning youtube was a clever move but again it will damage their earning a bit  and since they wod do anything for Bucks they wont dare to take this step again ..


Youtube didn't do anything the members registered on the site uploaded it. i do agree that they shouldn't have done it. but its better to ignore em. 

Remember if you respect some one's relegion it doesn't mean they will respect yours so muslims should ignore these kind of pricks.


----------



## Kompromat

Our Leaders are more responsible than these morons.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Our Mullahs:

1) Muslim Rulers are responsible for blasphemy
2) Banning FB is not enough 
3) We must Stop NATO Supplies
4) Disassociate ourselves from WoT which eating away our very existence

I feel worst is yet to come & we might have repeat of what happened in Lahore when Danish papers published cartoons


----------



## Shattered

umairp said:


> even before the banning by government, we had planned to boycott FB. Just for the sack of not watching it.



Thats good but remember not every one will boycott i mean i am sure there are some pakistanis against the decison. but yea boycotting would have been a better mode .


----------



## T-Faz

@ shattered, people can still use DailyMotion which is better in my opinion, they are more liberal and much faster.


----------



## Gene

I see a great conspiracy there.....!!!!!!!

First the chinese blocked the "Google",then asked the Pakistanis to block it & use their baidu search engine...
But in pakistan "Google" is the most used seach engine & also they can't unerstand the chinese baiduuu search engine..
So instead of blocking Google they blocked youtube... google's little son....

It is not fair...


----------



## Comet

Sunila said:


> am being banned for saying Shut up moUTH..what offence here ? MODERATOR PLEASE Give me back my id>>>i still love PDF



Hey welcome back. 
You shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Abasin Turi

Shattered said:


> Youtube didn't do anything the members registered on the site uploaded it. i do agree that they shouldn't have done it. but its better to ignore em.
> 
> Remember if you respect some one's relegion it doesn't mean they will respect yours so muslims should ignore these kind of pricks.



well as far as i am concerned i have never ever abused or cuss any religion cz my religion teaches me to respect every one regardless of their religion and it also forbids me from calling them names. 
well i do agree it was a stupid act on behalf of LHC. youtube has nothing to do with it. where as FB is concerned , they need a lesson to be taught cz there were numerous disgusting pages that were involve in disrespecting all religions and cussing holy personalities.


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> well i didn say banning youtube was a clever move but again it will damage their earning a bit  * and since they wod do anything for Bucks they wont dare to take this step again .*.



Sir please explain the bolded parts. How youtube will lose it revenues?


Out of all the users of youtube pakistan consists of only 1.3% .. and i dont think there is any revenue issue since people from the region ( india and pakistan) are not know much of e shopping from advertisements.


----------



## Comet

T-Faz said:


> @ shattered, people can still use DailyMotion which is better in my opinion, they are more liberal and much faster.



Are you sure you are just a fan of Daily motion and not their marketing manager? You have been mentioning this site a lot.


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> Sir please explain the bolded parts. How youtube will lose it revenues?
> 
> 
> Out of all the users of youtube pakistan consists of only 1.3% .. and i dont think there is any revenue issue since people from the region ( india and pakistan) are not know much of e shopping from advertisements.



well we have done our part.. even 1.3% will make a huge difference. just wait and watch ..


----------



## Jigs

Shouldn't Google also be banned/boycotted ? Since they own Youtube ? Or is Google needed more ?


----------



## T-Faz

umairp said:


> Are you sure you are just a fan of Daily motion and not their marketing manager? You have been mentioning this site a lot.





Just helping people find an alternative and no I do not work there. But they should hire me shoundnt they after all the promotion that I am providing them.


----------



## Comet

The title of this thread was Facebook Block. Who changed it to YouTube block? there is already a thread on Youtube blocking.


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> well we have done our part.. even 1.3% will make a huge difference. just wait and watch ..



But you still havent explained to me about the revenue part...


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> Our Mullahs:
> 
> 1) Muslim Rulers are responsible for blasphemy
> 2) Banning FB is not enough
> 3) We must Stop NATO Supplies
> 4) Disassociate ourselves from WoT which eating away our very existence
> 
> I feel worst is yet to come & we might have repeat of what happened in Lahore when Danish papers published cartoons



aap bata guru jee - what should we do?

Silent? - then if they publish more? then?

Silent again? then?

Do nothing? - Silent again n again

Please guide us



> Kaise mumkin hai dhuwan bhi naa ho dil bhi naa jalay
> Chot lagti hai - to pathar bhi sadaa detay hain


----------



## Kompromat

That facebook page has been deleted i believe.


----------



## dexter

Its a right decision , its nothing wrong !!!
We all know that some people in PAKISTAN use YOUTUBE for dirty stuff !
I know not all people use it for these stuff but the decision is not wrong !
We should appreciate it!!


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> That facebook page has been deleted i believe.



you are still visiting it 

like All-Green said - Just ignore that page - don't visit that page

indirectly you are increasing the page rank by visiting that link


----------



## Abasin Turi

Zaki said:


> you are still visiting it
> 
> like All-Green said - Just ignore that page - don't visit that page
> 
> indirectly you are increasing the page rank by visiting that link



well zaki we visited it in order to report it  
and btw how can we visit it now since fb is banned in pak..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> aap bata guru jee - what should we do?
> 
> Silent? - then if they publish more? then?
> 
> Silent again? then?
> 
> *Do nothing? - Silent again n again*
> 
> Please guide us



here's your answer.....



TechLahore said:


> ^^ Actually, now you are guaranteed that they will organize a bigger one tomorrow. They want to get a reaction out of you and you gave it to them.
> 
> If the Danish cartoons had been ignored, none of this would have happened. It is only because muslims reacted the way they did that the cartoon phenomenon even became noteworthy.
> 
> The Prophet (pbuh&hf) himself disregarded any abuse directed against him. If someone wants to use ****** language or make vile pictures, that is a matter between him and his God. Allah sent the Ababeels to defend His house. If He wants to defend the honour of the Prophet, He can do that too...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yeah we should probably do the same and ban hijab shouldnt we emo and other LIBERALS?
*This decision was taken keepin in mind the emotions of 160 million people of Pakistan/*

Hey Jigs i heard u also banned hijabs or head scarfs in educational institutions in tht correct?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> Yeah we should probably do the same and ban hijab shouldnt we emo and other LIBERALS?



Yup ban everything, lets make a brave new world & get ourselves cut off from the rest of the world

we are one of our kind, In our country You Tube is banned but all other 'tubes' are working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zaki said:


> you are still visiting it
> 
> like All-Green said - Just ignore that page - don't visit that page
> 
> indirectly you are increasing the page rank by visiting that link



No man , a friend sent a text.


----------



## dexter

News at BBC which is good news !!!
The bycott made by Muslims against FACEBOOK last 2 days , their losses are reached to 2 billion Euro if we continue , aftr 7 days it would reach around 40billion Euro.


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> here's your answer.....



and what about the freedom of expression? - If the visitors on facebook are allowed to celeberate Draw Muhammad S.A.W day or the cartoonists allowed to continue drawing the cartoons. Then why can't those radical Muslims protest to express their freedom and anger?

By keeping them silent don't you think we are snatching their freedom by forcing them not to protest?

My thoughts only - Not arguing


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EmO GiRl said:


> Yup ban everything, lets make a brave new world & get ourselves cut off from the rest of the world
> 
> we are one of our kind, In our country You Tube is banned but all other 'tubes' are working



Yeah hijab is an evil thing.... and cartoonists who draw cartoons of Prophet Muhammad SAW are great artists we should give em nishan e haiders 
U can be the chief guest.


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> No man , a friend sent a text.



I have received dozens of text messages since yesterday urging to forward to others............ all i am doing is........ *DELETE*


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> But you still havent explained to me about the revenue part...




read this.. and maybe same wod happened with youtube as well.
Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News


----------



## Jigs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yeah we should probably do the same and ban hijab shouldnt we emo and other LIBERALS?
> *This decision was taken keepin in mind the emotions of 160 million people of Pakistan/*
> 
> Hey Jigs i heard u also banned hijabs or head scarfs in educational institutions in tht correct?



Removing the ban was against the founding principles of our constitution. So yes it is still banned. 

The fact of the matter is Everybody Draw Muhammad Day is a exercise in freedom just like protesting against it is. The first side that turns it violent crosses the line.


----------



## forcetrip

I wasnt about to read through all the pages about this but I am sure between all these pages someone might have mentioned the story about how our Prophet travelled through a street where a woman used to throw trash everyday at him. Everyday. I am sure how that story goes to end. He went through all that so we could start riots over that womans grave one day as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yeah hijab is an evil thing.... and cartoonists who draw cartoons of Prophet Muhammad SAW are great artists we should give em nishan e haiders
> U can be the chief guest.



yaar i agree with *EmO *why ban these sites? what changes is it going to bring in real world?

I didn't read norwegian newspapers today but i am sure even in this part of the world - they would be publishing Facebook banned in Pakistan on the first page resulting in more anger by the non-muslims

She has a valid point too


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> read this.. and maybe same wod happened with youtube as well.
> Facebook Last 2 Days Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro, BBC News



That is a FAKE news.

There is nothing there in bbc as of now.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla​*
On Wednesday 19th May 2010, *the Lahore High Court, famous for acting as a &#8220;moral brigade&#8221; rather than judiciary, once again passed a strange order to ban Facebook across Pakistan on a petition of Muslim Lawyers Forum. The demand for blocking of the social media site came after it refused to remove certain pages displaying Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s cartoons.

This order was passed against the request of the government and Pakistan Telecommunication Authority that controversial pages of Facebook were already being blocked and there was no reason to block entire social media website which has over 2 million Pakistani users.

Few months back Lahore High Court took suo-moto notice of album of a popular female singer and declared her songs to be &#8216;vulgar&#8217;. This was followed by Chief Justice Lahore High Court&#8217;s remarks that Hindus were financing the terrorism in Pakistan which attracted protests from Hindu minority of Pakistan. This mixing of religion in to matters of state is opposite to the judgment of the Bangladesh&#8217;s Supreme Court which imposed ban on religious parties to take part in politics.*

The court order to ban entire social media site is not only unreasonable but amounts to restrict the freedom of expression of which judiciary is a guardian. _It also reflects the mindset and strong inclination of present superior judiciary towards right wing religious fundamentalist groups which can easily get &#8216;desired justice&#8217;._

JI, a religious fanatic group which is strong supporter of present judiciary and was successful to get its members recruited in superior judiciary after restoration of Chief Justice is organizing the protests to ban all &#8216;Western Infidel&#8217; websites including Facebook,Google, YouTube and Twitter etc. _The wish for a &#8216;stone age&#8217; as termed by Syed Ali Abbas Zaidi, a youth leader_. The Islamic Lawyer forum which filed the petition to block Facebook itself is a lawyers wing of JI fanatics.

The most interesting fall out of the court order is the strong reaction of Pakistani urban middle class youth, which widely uses Facebook for social interaction. The same youth was the most active supporter of movement for restoration of present judiciary. They are demanding from the government to immediately lift the blockage of Facebook website.

_One of the protesters and an active blogger/civil society activist Dr. Awab Alvi writes ; &#8220;As members of civil society and professionals who depend on social media networks for our daily communications, we demand the immediate restoration of Facebook and an end to Internet censorship by the Government of Pakistan&#8221;._

But if government does lifts the ban on this demands, it will be disobeying the court orders.

Should not it be a protest against judiciary instead which has allied itself with religious fanatics and is acting as &#8216;Moral Brigade&#8217; rather than an institution to dispense justice?

Historically religious groups in Pakistan have been providing support to military dictators and been associated with intelligence agencies to bring down the elected governments. After removal of Pervez Musharaf, the military establishment decided not to interfere directly in political issues. Certain sections of establishment and religious groups which are eager to remove present regime have associated themselves with judiciary.

Many critics blame that Lawyers movement which was initiated by lawyers and civil society was later hijacked by PMLN, PTI and JI and judiciary is under strong influence of right wing fundamentalist groups. The recent recruitments in superior judiciary are also being criticized as being from a certain &#8216;mind set&#8217; and comprise of judges from certain political and religious parties.

As the conflict between PPP government and Judiciary is becoming intense, the judiciary is gathering the support of religious groups. Recently Qazi Hussain Ahmad, the former head of JI announced to get SC judgments implemented through &#8216;street power&#8217;. Yeah, now judiciary needs religious goons to get its orders implemented &#8211; though no suo-moto by good Chief Justice asking Mr. Qazi that who appointed him the &#8216;bailiff&#8217; of SC!

In order to retain the support of religious fundamentalist groups, judiciary would have to deliver more judgments like ban on Facebook as per fanatics demands. This seems to be just the beaning as the demands of religious fanatics would not anything less than turning Pakistani society in to Taliban style Emirates.

As Supreme Court declared in its recent judgment to be custodian of imaginary &#8216;basic features&#8217; of constitution of Pakistan and judging the righteousness of elected representatives, closer cooperation between fundamentalist and judiciary is inevitable. The top leaders of lawyer&#8217;s movement like Ali Ahmad Kurd are openly confessing that this is not the judiciary for what we struggled.

But where do the Urban middle class youth, which worked tirelessly for restoration of judiciary fits in this whole set up? Would they be able to digest the fanatic&#8217;s demands? They do not want to loose the freedom of expression and reject the ban on Facebook. They do not want court of Qazi to ban their favorite singer but they are demanding from government to lift the blockage of social media site.

Protesting against government while the ban is ordered by a &#8216;holly lordship&#8217; of Lahore High Court is sign of their confusion.

In fact they are still unable to accept the fact that Lawyers movement was hijacked by right wing fundamentalist groups and present judiciary is composed of and an ally of religious fanatics. The fact they should have been realized when Supreme Court slept over the so called &#8216;Missing Persons&#8217; issue, 12th May probe and countless other slogans raised during lawyers movements.

The only hope which still keeps them away from straight away protesting against &#8216;moral policing&#8217; of judiciary and its partial judgments and instead make the government a scapegoat is that one day judiciary will boot &#8220;evil&#8221; Zardari out from his office. But what they are unable to understand is that it wont be possible unless a strong alliance of religious fanatics is there to support judiciary. As has been a custom when we underwent the military dictatorship &#8211; judicial dictatorship wont work differently.

What will be the cost of that alliance doesn&#8217;t need Einstein to figure out &#8211; and that is civil society itself. More influence of religious fanatics will hurt these urban middle class youth, who are not willing to compromise on their liberties but confused and unable to face the reality.

Can the civil society and urban middle class youth be part of the Mullah-Judiciary alliance against PPP government? They must ask themselves. It is up to them to decide whether they want an other repeat of notorious Ziaist era when general associated religious fanatics in power game. The Mullah-Judiciary alliance is going to be much more disastrous for civil society than what we have experienced in past.

Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla | Let Us Build Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi Uchiha

Assalam-o-Alaikum
yehi tu mai kahoon k youtube kion nahi lag raha


----------



## WAQAS119

why 'facebook is going to get banned' is removed.....

question mark on our freedom of speech now


----------



## Abasin Turi

EmO GiRl said:


> *Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla​*
> On Wednesday 19th May 2010, *the Lahore High Court, famous for acting as a moral brigade rather than judiciary, once again passed a strange order to ban Facebook across Pakistan on a petition of Muslim Lawyers Forum. The demand for blocking of the social media site came after it refused to remove certain pages displaying Prophet Muhammads cartoons.
> 
> This order was passed against the request of the government and Pakistan Telecommunication Authority that controversial pages of Facebook were already being blocked and there was no reason to block entire social media website which has over 2 million Pakistani users.
> 
> Few months back Lahore High Court took suo-moto notice of album of a popular female singer and declared her songs to be vulgar. This was followed by Chief Justice Lahore High Courts remarks that Hindus were financing the terrorism in Pakistan which attracted protests from Hindu minority of Pakistan. This mixing of religion in to matters of state is opposite to the judgment of the Bangladeshs Supreme Court which imposed ban on religious parties to take part in politics.*
> 
> The court order to ban entire social media site is not only unreasonable but amounts to restrict the freedom of expression of which judiciary is a guardian. _It also reflects the mindset and strong inclination of present superior judiciary towards right wing religious fundamentalist groups which can easily get desired justice._
> 
> JI, a religious fanatic group which is strong supporter of present judiciary and was successful to get its members recruited in superior judiciary after restoration of Chief Justice is organizing the protests to ban all Western Infidel websites including Facebook,Google, YouTube and Twitter etc. _The wish for a stone age as termed by Syed Ali Abbas Zaidi, a youth leader_. The Islamic Lawyer forum which filed the petition to block Facebook itself is a lawyers wing of JI fanatics.
> 
> The most interesting fall out of the court order is the strong reaction of Pakistani urban middle class youth, which widely uses Facebook for social interaction. The same youth was the most active supporter of movement for restoration of present judiciary. They are demanding from the government to immediately lift the blockage of Facebook website.
> 
> _One of the protesters and an active blogger/civil society activist Dr. Awab Alvi writes ; As members of civil society and professionals who depend on social media networks for our daily communications, we demand the immediate restoration of Facebook and an end to Internet censorship by the Government of Pakistan._
> 
> But if government does lifts the ban on this demands, it will be disobeying the court orders.
> 
> Should not it be a protest against judiciary instead which has allied itself with religious fanatics and is acting as Moral Brigade rather than an institution to dispense justice?
> 
> Historically religious groups in Pakistan have been providing support to military dictators and been associated with intelligence agencies to bring down the elected governments. After removal of Pervez Musharaf, the military establishment decided not to interfere directly in political issues. Certain sections of establishment and religious groups which are eager to remove present regime have associated themselves with judiciary.
> 
> Many critics blame that Lawyers movement which was initiated by lawyers and civil society was later hijacked by PMLN, PTI and JI and judiciary is under strong influence of right wing fundamentalist groups. The recent recruitments in superior judiciary are also being criticized as being from a certain mind set and comprise of judges from certain political and religious parties.
> 
> As the conflict between PPP government and Judiciary is becoming intense, the judiciary is gathering the support of religious groups. Recently Qazi Hussain Ahmad, the former head of JI announced to get SC judgments implemented through street power. Yeah, now judiciary needs religious goons to get its orders implemented  though no suo-moto by good Chief Justice asking Mr. Qazi that who appointed him the bailiff of SC!
> 
> In order to retain the support of religious fundamentalist groups, judiciary would have to deliver more judgments like ban on Facebook as per fanatics demands. This seems to be just the beaning as the demands of religious fanatics would not anything less than turning Pakistani society in to Taliban style Emirates.
> 
> As Supreme Court declared in its recent judgment to be custodian of imaginary basic features of constitution of Pakistan and judging the righteousness of elected representatives, closer cooperation between fundamentalist and judiciary is inevitable. The top leaders of lawyers movement like Ali Ahmad Kurd are openly confessing that this is not the judiciary for what we struggled.
> 
> But where do the Urban middle class youth, which worked tirelessly for restoration of judiciary fits in this whole set up? Would they be able to digest the fanatics demands? They do not want to loose the freedom of expression and reject the ban on Facebook. They do not want court of Qazi to ban their favorite singer but they are demanding from government to lift the blockage of social media site.
> 
> Protesting against government while the ban is ordered by a holly lordship of Lahore High Court is sign of their confusion.
> 
> In fact they are still unable to accept the fact that Lawyers movement was hijacked by right wing fundamentalist groups and present judiciary is composed of and an ally of religious fanatics. The fact they should have been realized when Supreme Court slept over the so called Missing Persons issue, 12th May probe and countless other slogans raised during lawyers movements.
> 
> The only hope which still keeps them away from straight away protesting against moral policing of judiciary and its partial judgments and instead make the government a scapegoat is that one day judiciary will boot evil Zardari out from his office. But what they are unable to understand is that it wont be possible unless a strong alliance of religious fanatics is there to support judiciary. As has been a custom when we underwent the military dictatorship  judicial dictatorship wont work differently.
> 
> What will be the cost of that alliance doesnt need Einstein to figure out  and that is civil society itself. More influence of religious fanatics will hurt these urban middle class youth, who are not willing to compromise on their liberties but confused and unable to face the reality.
> 
> Can the civil society and urban middle class youth be part of the Mullah-Judiciary alliance against PPP government? They must ask themselves. It is up to them to decide whether they want an other repeat of notorious Ziaist era when general associated religious fanatics in power game. The Mullah-Judiciary alliance is going to be much more disastrous for civil society than what we have experienced in past.
> 
> Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla | Let Us Build Pakistan


i read that blog .. btw not only JI were boycotting facebook , but every moderate muslim wanted to boycott on 20th may..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yeah hijab is an evil thing.... *and cartoonists who draw cartoons of Prophet Muhammad SAW are great artists we should give em nishan e haiders*
> U can be the chief guest.



when did i said Mr. dumb Genius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

haha bbc is making us Muslims happy, that is an inaccurate information or assessment, faceblock has no problem though they regretted, it their statement they said they'll try to make that specific website blocked to Muslims world around the globe which means they want to keep that page for its fk up popularity and don't want to remove it. 
And a message for burgers you won't die if you don't use faceblock..spend that time with parents or friends offline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> That is a FAKE news.
> 
> There is nothing there in bbc as of now.



well then your existence is fake too.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Abasin Turi said:


> i read that blog .. btw not only JI were boycotting facebook , but every moderate muslim wanted to boycott on 20th may..



well its atleast telling us about the Moral Brigade sitting in LHC 



> On Wednesday 19th May 2010, the Lahore High Court, famous for acting as a &#8220;moral brigade&#8221; rather than judiciary, once again passed a strange order to ban Facebook across Pakistan on a petition of Muslim Lawyers Forum. The demand for blocking of the social media site came after it refused to remove certain pages displaying Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s cartoons.
> 
> This order was passed against the request of the government and Pakistan Telecommunication Authority that controversial pages of Facebook were already being blocked and there was no reason to block entire social media website which has over 2 million Pakistani users.
> 
> Few months back Lahore High Court took suo-moto notice of album of a popular female singer and declared her songs to be &#8216;vulgar&#8217;. This was followed by Chief Justice Lahore High Court&#8217;s remarks that Hindus were financing the terrorism in Pakistan which attracted protests from Hindu minority of Pakistan. This mixing of religion in to matters of state is opposite to the judgment of the Bangladesh&#8217;s Supreme Court which imposed ban on religious parties to take part in politics.


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

Black Blood said:


> That facebook page has been deleted i believe.



from facebook..
Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! We are back online after some page trouble, thank you facebook-gang. Enjoy the rest of the day and draw Mohammed however you may like. We will of course encourage you to make a creative and humourous picture, instead of something hateful.
3 hours ago


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jigs said:


> Removing the ban was against the founding principles of our constitution. So yes it is still banned.
> 
> The fact of the matter is Everybody Draw Muhammad Day is a exercise in freedom just like protesting against it is. The first side that turns it violent crosses the line.




So much for khilafat i guess...
I dont know if it isnt a violation against basic human rights?
And yeah its a excercise of freedom.......
Wat if i abuse ur parents and say its a freedom of speech?
*Freedom of speech is only till a time u dont hurt anybodys feelings am i right?*


----------



## EyelessInGaza

In order to combat a knowledge/ info share website that apparently insults the sentiments of your citizens, the response is to prevent your citizens from access to that website?

Doesn't make sense. 

It's like _koi aap ko gaali de raha hai, aur aapka response hai ki, instead of debating the fellow or protesting, aapne khud apne kaan band kar liye_


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> well then your existence is fake too.



Show me the *bbc* link.. and please dont use cheap oneliners.
Thank you


----------



## Abasin Turi

EmO GiRl said:


> well its atleast telling us about the Moral Brigade sitting in LHC



are you mocking or you are trying to give me some information.. :\


----------



## Kompromat

Neither Right Nor Wrong said:


> from facebook..
> Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! We are back online after some page trouble, thank you facebook-gang. Enjoy the rest of the day and draw Mohammed however you may like. We will of course encourage you to make a creative and humourous picture, instead of something hateful.
> 3 hours ago



Dont post anything else.


----------



## Kompromat

There is no such news.


----------



## WAQAS119

EmO GiRl said:


> when did i said Mr. dumb Genius



 no personal attacks please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

dexter said:


> News at BBC which is good news !!!
> The bycott made by Muslims against FACEBOOK last 2 days , their losses are reached to 2 billion Euro if we continue , aftr 7 days it would reach around 40billion Euro.



i received this in a text message 

My reaction was Options >>> *Delete *>>> Yes

i am yet to read this from an authentic source

Ignore it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EmO GiRl said:


> when did i said Mr. dumb Genius



Oh well cant reply u in the same tone.
Mothers training i guess.
Have fun Ms.Genius....
Happy draw Muhammad day to u and ur family..


----------



## Creder

dude this is just some random BS started on some pakistani webs...BBC didnt says that facebook is losing money, there is no such report yet

Althougghh Pakistanis have waged an internet war against facebook lol


----------



## Hyde

This is another Shoaib-Sania kind of thread 

Peoples are enjoying - I am sad to see this state of Muslims


----------



## Patriot

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Why not?
> Mature ? you aware of this that in world Pakistan has Number 4 in searching for word 'sex', and Students from School & Colleges go straight into Internet cafes to search dirty Stuff.
> 
> Why not ban like Saudi Arabia , our Students and boys with go straight into home instead of Internet cafes.


Do you think Students won't be able to still acess ****..Much better if they watch **** on internet instead of becoming gays or increasing rape rate.Hey we should ban roads too..too many people die in accidents..instead of going on roads and dying people will just stay homes!Just perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAQAS119 said:


> no personal attacks please



Thanks man.Let her have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abasin Turi

why is everybody sending me this text then..?? and why is it on web grrrr


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I think they just banned Google.......... 




> Oh well cant reply u in the same tone.
> Mothers training i guess.
> Have fun Ms.Genius....
> Happy draw Muhammad day to u and ur family..



I can also reach your mother, but your problem is with me not your mother, I just told you to point out where have i said that _Yeah hijab is an evil thing.... and cartoonists who draw cartoons of Prophet Muhammad SAW are great artists we should give em nishan e haiders_


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> I think they just banned Google..........



naa darao mujhe - aage hi bara ghussa aa raha hai after hearing youtube banned 

Facebook ki khayr hai - thats not even a time pass website in my opinion


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> why is everybody sending me this text then..?? and why is it on web grrrr









> Originally Posted by BENNY View Post
> That is a FAKE news.
> 
> There is nothing there in bbc as of now


.





> =Abasin Turiwell then your existence is fake too.



Existence??


----------



## pak-yes

ya i also received text that facebook is losing like 2 billion Euros a day and i was like even the biggest corporation on earth doesn't earn that much.FB earns maybe 2 billion Euros a year.


----------



## Kompromat

emo and Pakistani nationalist would you guys accept my plea for ceasefire ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I am serious let me upload screen shot Google's banned


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> Show me the *bbc* link.. and please dont use cheap oneliners.
> Thank you



sorry man i didn mean it in offensive way. if it has hurt you i apologize. i did a research and i found that its some fake news. but there must be some advantages of banning. thou i still dun think so banning youtube was a good step. thou haan fb deserve this treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So much for khilaf i guess...
> I dont know if it isnt a violation against basic human rights?
> And yeah its a excercise of freedom.......
> Wat if i abuse ur parents and say its a freedom of speech?
> Freedom of speech is only till a time u dont hurt anybodys feelings am i right?



We allow the practice of all religions in turkey. That doesn't mean you can violate our national dress code because it is against your religion. If you feel you have to then stop going to school. The majority of people in Turkey are fine with the rules. Even parents who wear headscarfs are fine with sending their kids to school not wearing them. They value certain things differently. 

As for your other comment it would depend on the type of abuse. If it is sexual harassment verbally i can take you to court for that. If it is physical the persecution office will take care of that. Freedom of speech doesn't apply to those things. Of course i do not know the laws of Pakistan only the U.S. and Turkey so if things are done differently there then i respect that also.


----------



## Kompromat

Zaki said:


> naa darao mujhe - aage hi bara ghussa aa raha hai after hearing youtube banned
> 
> Facebook ki khayr hai - thats not even a time pass website in my opinion


Ghusa mat karo pehlay hi itni si jaan hai zaki bhai kaheen jal kay bhasam hi na hojao


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> naa darao mujhe - aage hi bara ghussa aa raha hai after hearing youtube banned





no google is not banned..


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> sorry man i didn mean it in offensive way. if it has hurt you i apologize. i did a research and i found that its some fake news. but there must be some advantages of banning. thou i still dun think so banning youtube was a good step. thou haan fb deserve this treatment.



Its ok bro.. sometimes we do get carried away while talking.. 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> I am serious let me upload screen shot Google's banned



mujhe to pehle hi PPP passand nahi hai 

I don't know what they are upto - i guess *around 98&#37; shares of facebook are owned by Google* so they are just teasing with them 

Facebook was banned until 31st may and by the government's current reaction it seems like it will be banned until the page is not removed 

Poor EmO - you are the only one who is suffering from all this


----------



## WAQAS119

let me upload screen shots to...........


----------



## Comet

There is this science called sociology in which a technique called ethnography is used. The basic aim is to understand human culture. You cannot understand a particular culture while sitting thousands of kilometers away. In order to learn any culture, one has to become part of it. One has to learn the language and lifestyle of the people. 

Muslim culture is unique, like every other culture. Muslims love and respect their Prophet more than their parents. Keeping this in mind, making sketches and drawing that are intended to make fun out of Prophet (S.A.W) is a outrageous and a heinous crime.


The great minds of west are teaching us today about "Freedom of Speech" while completely neglecting and ignoring the mental torture and pain given to well over a billion people. 

According to them, making fun of any one is OK but according to us there is a limit. 

This is a clear indication of a clash between civilizations. Where civilizations are unable to understand each other.


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existence??



well see benny your existence isnt fake ... =D 
chalo koi nai sorry bolaa naa. =D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

WAQAS119 said:


> no google is not banned..



Kaho to kawra detay hain use bhi , do Narron ki mar hai


----------



## SpArK

Abasin Turi said:


> well see benny your existence isnt fake ... =D
> chalo koi nai sorry bolaa naa. =D



Thanks bro.


----------



## Abasin Turi

BENNY said:


> Its ok bro.. sometimes we do get carried away while talking..
> Thanks anyway.



i know.. somebody ill-informed me. 
i hope you didn mind me =)
and i didn say it in offensive way


----------



## mehru

EmO GiRl said:


> *Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla​*
> On Wednesday 19th May 2010, *the Lahore High Court, famous for acting as a moral brigade rather than judiciary, once again passed a strange order to ban Facebook across Pakistan on a petition of Muslim Lawyers Forum. The demand for blocking of the social media site came after it refused to remove certain pages displaying Prophet Muhammads cartoons.
> 
> This order was passed against the request of the government and Pakistan Telecommunication Authority that controversial pages of Facebook were already being blocked and there was no reason to block entire social media website which has over 2 million Pakistani users.
> 
> Few months back Lahore High Court took suo-moto notice of album of a popular female singer and declared her songs to be vulgar. This was followed by Chief Justice Lahore High Courts remarks that Hindus were financing the terrorism in Pakistan which attracted protests from Hindu minority of Pakistan. This mixing of religion in to matters of state is opposite to the judgment of the Bangladeshs Supreme Court which imposed ban on religious parties to take part in politics.*
> 
> The court order to ban entire social media site is not only unreasonable but amounts to restrict the freedom of expression of which judiciary is a guardian. _It also reflects the mindset and strong inclination of present superior judiciary towards right wing religious fundamentalist groups which can easily get desired justice._
> 
> JI, a religious fanatic group which is strong supporter of present judiciary and was successful to get its members recruited in superior judiciary after restoration of Chief Justice is organizing the protests to ban all Western Infidel websites including Facebook,Google, YouTube and Twitter etc. _The wish for a stone age as termed by Syed Ali Abbas Zaidi, a youth leader_. The Islamic Lawyer forum which filed the petition to block Facebook itself is a lawyers wing of JI fanatics.
> 
> The most interesting fall out of the court order is the strong reaction of Pakistani urban middle class youth, which widely uses Facebook for social interaction. The same youth was the most active supporter of movement for restoration of present judiciary. They are demanding from the government to immediately lift the blockage of Facebook website.
> 
> _One of the protesters and an active blogger/civil society activist Dr. Awab Alvi writes ; As members of civil society and professionals who depend on social media networks for our daily communications, we demand the immediate restoration of Facebook and an end to Internet censorship by the Government of Pakistan._
> 
> But if government does lifts the ban on this demands, it will be disobeying the court orders.
> 
> Should not it be a protest against judiciary instead which has allied itself with religious fanatics and is acting as Moral Brigade rather than an institution to dispense justice?
> 
> Historically religious groups in Pakistan have been providing support to military dictators and been associated with intelligence agencies to bring down the elected governments. After removal of Pervez Musharaf, the military establishment decided not to interfere directly in political issues. Certain sections of establishment and religious groups which are eager to remove present regime have associated themselves with judiciary.
> 
> Many critics blame that Lawyers movement which was initiated by lawyers and civil society was later hijacked by PMLN, PTI and JI and judiciary is under strong influence of right wing fundamentalist groups. The recent recruitments in superior judiciary are also being criticized as being from a certain mind set and comprise of judges from certain political and religious parties.
> 
> As the conflict between PPP government and Judiciary is becoming intense, the judiciary is gathering the support of religious groups. Recently Qazi Hussain Ahmad, the former head of JI announced to get SC judgments implemented through street power. Yeah, now judiciary needs religious goons to get its orders implemented  though no suo-moto by good Chief Justice asking Mr. Qazi that who appointed him the bailiff of SC!
> 
> In order to retain the support of religious fundamentalist groups, judiciary would have to deliver more judgments like ban on Facebook as per fanatics demands. This seems to be just the beaning as the demands of religious fanatics would not anything less than turning Pakistani society in to Taliban style Emirates.
> 
> As Supreme Court declared in its recent judgment to be custodian of imaginary basic features of constitution of Pakistan and judging the righteousness of elected representatives, closer cooperation between fundamentalist and judiciary is inevitable. The top leaders of lawyers movement like Ali Ahmad Kurd are openly confessing that this is not the judiciary for what we struggled.
> 
> But where do the Urban middle class youth, which worked tirelessly for restoration of judiciary fits in this whole set up? Would they be able to digest the fanatics demands? They do not want to loose the freedom of expression and reject the ban on Facebook. They do not want court of Qazi to ban their favorite singer but they are demanding from government to lift the blockage of social media site.
> 
> Protesting against government while the ban is ordered by a holly lordship of Lahore High Court is sign of their confusion.
> 
> In fact they are still unable to accept the fact that Lawyers movement was hijacked by right wing fundamentalist groups and present judiciary is composed of and an ally of religious fanatics. The fact they should have been realized when Supreme Court slept over the so called Missing Persons issue, 12th May probe and countless other slogans raised during lawyers movements.
> 
> The only hope which still keeps them away from straight away protesting against moral policing of judiciary and its partial judgments and instead make the government a scapegoat is that one day judiciary will boot evil Zardari out from his office. But what they are unable to understand is that it wont be possible unless a strong alliance of religious fanatics is there to support judiciary. *As has been a custom when we underwent the military dictatorship  judicial dictatorship wont work differently.*
> 
> What will be the cost of that alliance doesnt need Einstein to figure out  and that is civil society itself. More influence of religious fanatics will hurt these urban middle class youth, who are not willing to compromise on their liberties but confused and unable to face the reality.
> 
> Can the civil society and urban middle class youth be part of the Mullah-Judiciary alliance against PPP government? They must ask themselves. It is up to them to decide whether they want an other repeat of notorious Ziaist era when general associated religious fanatics in power game. The Mullah-Judiciary alliance is going to be much more disastrous for civil society than what we have experienced in past.
> 
> Internet Blockade & Urban Middle Class Youth- By Ahmed Nadeem Gehla | Let Us Build Pakistan



Interesting article and very thoughtful.
So now we have to brace ourselves for the judiciary dictatorship? If this is true, then military dictatorship was better anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Patriot

I they have banned facebook because some member is posting blasphemous stuff there. his account is hosted on facebook. then by that logic they should ban the entire internet because facebook is hosted on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> Kaho to *kawra *detay hain use bhi , do Narron ki mar hai



thats Karwa i guess

and very nice joke


----------



## SQ8

Why youtube??
Heck I planned to watch a movie on that today


----------



## Hyde

The Patriot said:


> I they have banned facebook because some member is posting blasphemous stuff there. his account is hosted on facebook. then by that logic they should ban the entire internet because facebook is hosted on internet.



well its a stupid answer

but still funny


----------



## DaRk WaVe

WAQAS119 said:


> no google is not banned..



its only matter of time before it gets banned on your side....


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> its only matter of time before it gets banned on your side....



it could be technical fault just like wikipedia is having problems and confirmed by the authorities that it is not banned.

or like i said before Google owns 98&#37; of the shares for facebook

www.islamicsearch.com  (if there is any such site)

or www.halalgoogle.com sounds better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Very well written and nails the argument against this page on facebook. I urge all of you to read it. 

FOXNews.com - The Facebook Creed? Racism&#39;s Bad, Bashing Religion Is Good

*The Facebook Creed? Racism's Bad, Bashing Religion Is Good*

Recently, in a column for the Fox Forum called Muhammad Cartoons vs. Piss Christ I compared the insult Muslims feel when they see a drawing of Muhammad to the hurt Christians felt when an artist photographed a crucifix in a jar of urine, called it Piss Christ and received a tax-funded monetary award from the National Endowment of the Arts.

The point I tried to make is that just because the First Amendment allows you to say something doesnt mean you should say it. Freedom comes with responsibility, which includes tactfulness when discussing the revered symbols of anothers religion.

Sure you are free to hurl insults  but remember the purpose of criticism is persuasion, and no one has ever been persuaded by first being insulted. Criticism can be made of Islam and Christianity without denigrating eithers most sacred symbols.

As Americans we should fight like hell for the right to draw a picture of Muhammad, but then choose not to.

This issue is hot today because some folks short on good criticism and long on juvenile insult declared May 20 Everybody Draw Muhammad Day. I wonder why they didnt include Everyone Piss On a Crucifix Day, too? That they didnt do just that, suggests that this is not a pro-First Amendment movement, but a purely an anti-Muslim movement.

So heres my question: Why does Facebook allow a page whose purpose is to spread hate for a religion? After all, Facebook used to ban activity for no other reason than the author was home-schooled (and thats some weird priorities right there).

A Facebook spokesperson defended the companys decision to not ban the Draw Muhammad page to FoxNews.com earlier this week:

Groups that express an opinion on a state, institution, or set of beliefs -- even if that opinion is outrageous or offensive to some -- do not by themselves violate our policies. *

But compare that to this quote from an interview with a Facebook spokesman last year with Britains Daily Mail newspaper. Things were different when the topic was not anti-religion pages, but about pages that include racism:

However, there is no place for content that is threatening, abusive, hateful, or racially or ethnically objectionable on the site and Facebook will remove any such content that violates our Terms of Use when it is reported We have already removed a number of groups that violated these terms and we are continuing to be vigilant, immediately removing further postings when we become aware of them. *

I see the Facebook matrix: Racism is bad, but bashing religion is good.

Facebook also said this to FoxNews.com about the Draw Muhammad page:

"When a group created to express an opinion devolves into threats or hate speech, we will remove the threatening or hateful comments and may even remove the group itself."*

Hey Facebook  have you seen the two pages today? They are both a cesspool of hateful anti-religious commentary, devoid of useful criticism and swimming with the worst of distance-induced Internet hatred and nastiness.

If these pages dont violate Facebooks rules against hate speech, you cant violate them.

Both pages have been taken over by anti-religious zealots whose purpose is to stir up anger for the sake of eliciting an even angrier response  all heat and no light. The folks posting the hate have the advantage of hiding whatever it is they hold sacred, so that no one can employ their own tactics against them. Cowards.

Both pages are filled with drawings, manipulated photos and commentary showing all religious leaders in acts of bestiality, pedophilia and outrages claims to calamities in history that religion couldnt possibly be held accountable for.

Even if youve read hateful speech, youve still probably never read such blind, ignorant rage as is existent on these pages. Both pages should be taken down immediately, but they wont be.

Facebook has obliterated civilized discourse.

Tommy De Seno is an attorney and writer. For more visit JustifiedRight.com.


----------



## Kompromat

Yaar tell me what you have to goolge , i will do it for you guys , kya yaad karogay


----------



## SpArK

EmO GiRl said:


> its only matter of time before it gets banned on your side....





Banning google ( number 1 site ) in Pakistan is like banning internet itself.

On a lighter note.
We can notice that you are watching a movie in between and you have 8 unread yahoo mails.


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> Yaar tell me what you have to goolge , i will do it for you guys , kya yaad karogay



best answer so far 

yes peoples - i am also ready for this service.............. kya yaad karo ge

I will print screen and mail to your inboxes  (as long as the topic sounds interesting to me also)


----------



## T-Faz

Use Bing, it is really good too.

My googling services are available at a cheap and affordable price of thousand rupees per 10 minutes. Contact me for info.


----------



## Kompromat

Try Google


----------



## WAQAS119

EmO GiRl said:


> its only matter of time before it gets banned on your side....





now what is the fault of google!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohd497

Just visited google its not opening is it block too? can you guys open it.


----------



## Hyde

*Pakistan's new websites - soon to be launched (rumour)

www.halalgoogle.com
www.halalfacebook.com
www.halalislamicdating.com

and the list goes on*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Black Blood said:


> Yaar tell me what you have to goolge , i will do it for you guys , kya yaad karogay



lol...ask.com will do for us


----------



## Hyde

WAQAS119 said:


> now what is the fault of google!!!!!!!!!!



its third time i am saying - Facebook is owned by Google


----------



## Patriot

No..its not blocked..Opening just fine.


----------



## Huda

yes maybe its also blocked bcz its not working


----------



## T-Faz

I am guessing all the **** is still online, zaradri might get very angry if that is blocked so I do nit think that such a thing might happen.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EmO GiRl said:


> I think they just banned Google..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also reach your mother, but your problem is with me not your mother, I just told you to point out where have i said that _Yeah hijab is an evil thing.... and cartoonists who draw cartoons of Prophet Muhammad SAW are great artists we should give em nishan e haiders_



First of all u did in the hijab thread.
*2)I meant to thank my mothers training who asked me to be polite to even the worst of women.*
3)Arent u against ban on FB and youtube for showing blasphemy?


----------



## Patriot




----------



## Jigs

I will also Google anything for anyone that needs it. I charge 5 dollars (USD) per letter Googled. The transfer will be done through PayPal accounts. There is also a fee increase of 2 dollars (USD) added for anything exceeding 30 characters. 





Terms and Restrictions Apply please check your ISP for more information.


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> its third time i am saying - Facebook is owned by Google



 sorry i didn't read ur post


----------



## Patriot

No..Google's not blocked..Opening just fine. Even if it does get banned i think my server will come in handy.


----------



## Hyde

T-Faz said:


> I am guessing all the **** is still online, zaradri might get very angry if that is blocked so I do nit think that such a thing might happen.



second best answer of this thread


----------



## DaRk WaVe

its not working on my side, who else has got this problem??


----------



## WAQAS119

Jigs said:


> I will also Google anything for anyone that needs it. I charge 5 dollars (USD) per letter Googled. The transfer will be done through PayPal accounts. There is also a fee increase of 2 dollars (USD) added for anything exceeding 30 characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms and Restrictions Apply please check your ISP for more information.



if google goes down bing.com is here to rescue us


----------



## Kompromat

I think Zardari is using Google and it is blocked like traffic signals because of the "Offical protocol"


----------



## DaRk WaVe

BLOCKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

cut the faiber optic link is best option lollllllllll


----------



## Patriot

Imran Khan said:


> cut the faiber optic link is best option lollllllllll


You wana sink the already sunk economy of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

EmO GiRl said:


> BLOCKED!!!!!!!!



heeeeeeeeeeeey emo whats you looking PIC BY ISI -1990 IN YOUR BROSER????????


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Welcome to Brave New Pakistan!!!*



> heeeeeeeeeeeey emo whats you looking PIC BY ISI -1990 IN YOUR BROSER????????



thats my photo bucket account


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

This should not last after 31st of this month from what i heard..but this is kinda stupid...


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan Blocks YouTube, 450 Web Links in Crackdown (Update2)
May 20, 2010, 10:11 AM EDT
More From Businessweek



By Ketaki Gokhale and Farhan Sharif

May 20 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistan, home to the world&#8217;s second- largest Muslim population, blocked Google Inc.&#8217;s YouTube service and more than 450 web links as the government widened a crackdown on Internet material deemed as blasphemous.

The sites and links were blocked because of the increasing level of sacrilegious and derogatory material, the Islamabad- based Pakistan Telecommunication Authority said in a statement today. The regulator, which shut access to Facebook Inc.&#8217;s website yesterday, may block other links with blasphemous content, said Khurram Mehran, a spokesman at the regulator.

Pakistan began its censorship campaign after a Facebook user set up a page inviting others to draw caricatures of the Prophet Muhammad, an act considered blasphemous by Muslims.

While protesters today gathered in Karachi holding banners and shouting slogans against Facebook, and people circulated text messages asking users of the site in Pakistan to support the ban, other users of the social networking tool accused officials of overreacting.

&#8220;The government&#8217;s reaction is just like a child sticking fingers in his ears without addressing the problem,&#8221; said Omar Kapadia, a 28-year-old researcher at an educational organization in Karachi who uses Facebook and YouTube regularly. &#8220;Though I don&#8217;t agree with the caricature competition, the best way would have been to set up one highlighting Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s achievements,&#8221; Kapadia said.

BlackBerry Ban

Google is looking into the blocking and working to ensure its YouTube service is restored, the Mountain View, California- based company said in an email. Facebook&#8217;s press office didn&#8217;t immediately respond to an email seeking comment.

&#8220;The attitude of administrators at Facebook and YouTube was in contravention to the WSIS Resolutions and their own policies advertised on the web for general public,&#8221; Mehran said in the statement, referring to the World Summit on the Information Society endorsed by the United Nations. &#8220;PTA would welcome the concerned authorities of Facebook and YouTube to contact the PTA for resolving the issue.&#8221;

The regulator has also blocked Internet browsers on Research In Motion Ltd.&#8217;s BlackBerry phones, Mehran said today.

A Facebook user set up a page called &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammed Day,&#8221; inviting others to send in a &#8220;creative and funny depiction of Mohammed&#8221; on May 20, according to the website.

&#8216;Hurt Sentiments&#8217;

&#8220;We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions, that we&#8217;re not afraid of them,&#8221; according to the Facebook description page. &#8220;They can&#8217;t take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence.&#8221;

Pakistan needs an effective plan to prevent anti-Islam elements &#8220;hurting the sentiments of Muslims,&#8221; state-run Associated Press of Pakistan cited religious affairs minister Saeed Kazmi as saying in Islamabad. Kazmi called on Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to organize a meeting of Muslim countries and create a united policy for dealing with anti- Islamic moves, APP reported.

The telecommunications regulator blocked Facebook after the Lahore High Court imposed a ban and the Ministry of Information Technology instructed it, according to Mehran.

The court petition to bar Facebook was filed by a lawyer representing the Jamaat-e-Islaami, the party&#8217;s spokesman Sarfaraz Ahmed said in an interview today.

Religious Parties

&#8220;The religious political parties use issues like this to survive,&#8221; said Fateh Muhammed Burfat, president of the Karachi- based Pakistan Sociological Association.

The Jamaat-e-Islaami, Pakistan&#8217;s biggest religious party, received less than 5 percent of the vote in all Pakistani elections over the last three decades, according to the Washington-based Heritage Foundation.

&#8220;When technology is involved in something objectionable, we have to stop it,&#8221; said Chaudhry Zulfiqar, who filed the petition in court asking for the website to be blocked.

Today&#8217;s shutdown is within the Constitution of Pakistan and is an extension of orders from the High Court of Pakistan and the government&#8217;s directions, Mehran said. The regulator has set up a phone number for callers to notify the regulator of websites with objectionable material, according to the statement.

Cartoons depicting Muhammad in a Danish newspaper in 2005 provoked protests by Muslim communities around the world including Pakistan. The cartoons included one of the prophet with a bomb in his turban and accompanied an article on freedom of speech and self-censorship in the media.

Pakistan&#8217;s Internet traffic has fallen 25 percent after the two websites were blocked, CNBC Pakistan reported, without citing anyone.

--With assistance from Khurrum Anis and Naween Mangi in Karachi. Editors: Young-Sam Cho, Mark Williams

To contact the reporters on this story: Farhan Sharif in Karachi, Pakistan at Fsharif2@bloomberg.net;


----------



## WAQAS119

lol,,,,, my internet speed suddenly increased many folds as if i am using 32MB connection..


----------



## mohd497

Damn WTH this is total stupidity? WTH i have to now open ask i didnt do that for ages


----------



## T-Faz

Zardari is probably Downloading his floppy and asked PTA to shut it done for everyone else. LOL

Full speed web surfing by zaradri, download a HD film in minutes.

This is some funny stuff, I hope Pakistan takedown google and facebook by tonight, they did it with YouTube worldwide before.


----------



## abiab

damn it ...... google is gone too on my side



, and i had to login here to share this news



........... before this tragedy i was just reading 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

But now it's back


----------



## khanz

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Why not?
> Mature ? you aware of this that in world Pakistan has Number 4 in searching for word 'sex', and Students from School & Colleges go straight into Internet cafes to search dirty Stuff.
> 
> Why not ban like Saudi Arabia , our Students and boys with go straight into home instead of Internet cafes.



oh please what a B.S excuse users are not allowed to post sexual content on youtube .Anyway if people are looking for sex they're not gonna stop just coz youtube is blocked it's all over the web in every country is the whole world gonna ban the internet ?
Pakistan is not saudi arabia thank god i want it to stay free.


----------



## Creder

EmO GiRl said:


> BLOCKED!!!!!!!!




miss your trying to acess .pk that might be blocked..have u tried google.com ? or .ca ..try other extensions

EDIT: cool song in your sig, the video is disturbing tho lol


----------



## Jigs

They interview the guy who made the FB page here


msnbc.com Video Player

He won't name or show his face.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jigs said:


> We allow the practice of all religions in turkey. *That doesn't mean you can violate our national dress code *because it is against your religion. If you feel you have to then stop going to school. The majority of people in Turkey are fine with the rules. Even parents who wear headscarfs are fine with sending their kids to school not wearing them. They value certain things differently.
> 
> As for your other comment it would depend on the *type of abuse.* If it is sexual harassment verbally i can take you to court for that. If it is physical the persecution office will take care of that. Freedom of speech doesn't apply to those things. Of course i do not know the laws of Pakistan only the U.S. and Turkey so if things are done differently there then i respect that also.




So few decades back ur dress code was islamic and now it contradicts basic human rights?
LOL even USA hasnt banned it?
I dont know types of abuse...but abuse is an abuse.
Ur freedom of speech and action ends where my ego or my feelings start.
Why isnt denial of halucaust considered freedom of speech in europe?


----------



## Kompromat

I can access google.pk


----------



## Patriot

Everyone in the world is making fun of us - Pakistanis.Not even Arabs has banned Facebook.Internet is supposed to be free
Pakistan, ONLY IN the world 4 TEH LULZ SINCE 1947...

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




Black Blood said:


> I can access google.pk


You're in Australia dude - Of course you can.Pakistan can't take down Google itself :p.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

The Mullahs would want nothing less then complete cut of Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Twitter reporting GMAIL IS also blocked in Islamabad.Maybe Microsoft has bribed someone.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Creder said:


> miss your trying to acess .pk that might be blocked..have u tried google.com ? or .ca ..try other extensions
> 
> EDIT: cool song in your sig, the video is disturbing tho lol



tried it all, no extension is working....


----------



## Patriot

EmO GiRl said:


> tried it all, no extension is working....


You need a proxy then...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

B.S i can access google.


----------



## Patriot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> B.S i can access google.


Twitter is reporting its largely blocked in Islamabad only..I can also acess it from Karachi.


----------



## abiab

Patriot said:


> Everyone in the world is making fun of us - Pakistanis.Not even Arabs has banned Facebook.Internet is supposed to be free
> Pakistan, ONLY IN the world 4 TEH LULZ SINCE 1947....



Could you please shed some light on the definition of the word *"Free"*


----------



## shining eyes

GOOGLE NOT blocked i can also open it


----------



## Kompromat

Patriot said:


> Everyone in the world is making fun of us - Pakistanis.Not even Arabs has banned Facebook.Internet is supposed to be free
> Pakistan, ONLY IN the world 4 TEH LULZ SINCE 1947...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> You're in Australia dude - Of course you can.Pakistan can't take down Google itself :p.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> *The Mullahs would want nothing less then complete cut of Internet*.



No thats Ghair Sharai to ban the whole internet , how would TTP upload its behadings videos 

---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




shining eyes said:


> GOOGLE NOT blocked i can also open it



Mubarik ho , mithai kahan hai


----------



## Patriot

Black Blood said:


> No thats Ghair Sharai to ban the whole internet , how would TTP upload its behadings videos
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarik ho , mithai kahan hai



haha yea thats the only thing i am happy about.The TTP youtube channel is blocked for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Lets go to baidu.


----------



## khanz

dexter said:


> Its a right decision , its nothing wrong !!!
> We all know that some people in PAKISTAN use YOUTUBE for dirty stuff !
> I know not all people use it for these stuff but the decision is not wrong !
> We should appreciate it!!



it's not the states business to control what we can or can't watch even if they want to ban just ban the offending pages not the whole thing.Youtube is a good video library for information and even used as a medium for good causes when gaza was bombed there was a huge campaign on youtube for gaza with pro-palestine videos it's a very bad move and will only isolate the country further and deny pakistanis a good information and media source.I really hope gop comes to it's senses and lifts it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

EmO GiRl said:


> BLOCKED!!!!!!!!


You have 8 unread mails......better read it before it also get banned


----------



## Kompromat

Now Youtube and facebook must pay 10&#37; to lift the ban


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Patriot said:


> haha yea thats the only thing i am happy about.The TTP youtube channel is blocked for good.



Thts sad...
I wonder why a holes who upload such videos arent being caught and punished.............


----------



## Creder

EmO GiRl said:


> tried it all, no extension is working....



pakistan zindabad


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

U know how much fb generates from Pakistan?
users=2359620
revenue generated=461765066.16 rs
thts 2.39$ per user.


----------



## Hyde

*www.halalgoogle.com*

soon going to be launched by a Pakistani to counter anti-islam search engines


----------



## Patriot

Everything is fine!!


----------



## WAQAS119

Black Blood said:


> Now Youtube and facebook must pay 10% to lift the ban



to Zardari.........


----------



## khanz

what have they banned google also ?


----------



## Hyde

khanz said:


> what have they banned google also ?



they just want to pressure google network - facebook is owned by the google

its all temporary though


----------



## TATA

Zaki said:


> they just want to pressure google network - *facebook is owned by the google*
> 
> its all temporary though





who told u that????????????

Google has Orkut the rival of facebook.

Don't mislead people here.


----------



## Skies

SurvivoR said:


> wiki is still working... *flickr gone though*



WHy flickr is blocked? It's amazing.







BTW, today I'm thinking what would happen if we were the same country. I mean, BD will never ban these sites but PK is doing that.

Okay FaceBook is blocked for some reasons but why other sites too? There must be a conflict between BD and PK if we would be the same country, and if PK would try to establish those rule on BD.


----------



## Hyde

TATA said:


> who told u that????????????
> 
> Google has Orkut the rival of facebook.
> 
> Don't mislead people here.



please read

Google buys Facebook | Adventures in IT - InfoWorld


----------



## DaRk WaVe

it seems people from Isloo are having problem with Google


----------



## Jigs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So few decades back ur dress code was islamic and now it contradicts basic human rights?
> LOL even USA hasnt banned it?
> I dont know types of abuse...but abuse is an abuse.
> Ur freedom of speech and action ends where my ego or my feelings start.
> Why isnt denial of halucaust considered freedom of speech in europe?



I think you have a confused view of what freedom of speech is. But first let me refer to the headscarf issue. This is Turkey. We operate differently and don't integrate religion into our country or government. That is the difference between us and certain other countries in the ME. At the same time we are also not the U.S. If you have a problem against it then too bad go and protest it. 

Abuse isn't abuse. An example if you cruse at me and i punch you i go to jail and you don't that is how it works in the U.S. and in Turkey. Freedom of speech and action doesn't end where your feelings and ego starts. If you feel so bad about the FB page protest it or don't go to it no one is forcing their views on you. The second you start hurting the makers you cross the line where them making the page don't. When you force your views of disagreement on someone by hurting or killing them you cross the line.

If it works differently in Pakistan i suggest you stay there. All places have different laws but when a government speaks about religious issues by banning sites i don't agree with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> please read
> 
> Google buys Facebook | Adventures in IT - InfoWorld



Please read the first sentense..

Editor's note: The following story is from InfoWorld's 2008 April Fool's spoof-news feature package. It is not true. Enjoy!






Its *May* for Gods Sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Oh by the way if Google.com goes down then Gmail will also go down..as gmail proper address is mail.*google.com* So i think even if they banned Google it will be unblocked soon.


----------



## abiab

If 

google.com.pk

is Restricted 

Try these extensions






google.co.uk

google.co.in


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FB cartoonist moly noris apologizes for conducting drawing................and condemns its.
B....h comes to her senses


----------



## Armchair General Bob

If anyone want me to harvest their crops in farmville just let me know.


----------



## hataf

Patriot said:


> You wana sink the already sunk economy of Pakistan



so what is the issue its already sunk


----------



## T-Faz

How much will you be charging general, I will provide a better deal, he will charge in dollars, I will charge in rupees.

Beat that.


----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


> sorry i didn't read ur post



Facebook is not owned by google.


----------



## Patriot

hataf said:


> so what is the issue its already sunk


let me put it this way..Everything today works in Internet..Telephones, Banks etc.


----------



## Imran Khan

EmO GiRl said:


> *Welcome to Brave New Pakistan!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> thats my photo bucket account



god bless ISI from fans


----------



## Hyde

after getting cheap publicity? 

Anyway - i hope this matter is solved soon and all bans are lifted again

*And i hope this idiot stays alive and not anybody kills him anytime soon*


----------



## TATA

Zaki said:


> please read
> 
> Google buys Facebook | Adventures in IT - InfoWorld






You are fooled on 1st April and now wanna make everybody fool.

Sorry mate that's a April fool joke that you have posted.

And you still believe that 

Zaki do saal ke baad bhi asliyat nahi samajh saka


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

this cartoon thingy is outrageous ,
but usama and mulla umar and co will surely receive loads of applications and more recruitment and moral ground in the muslims world,and west think's they will be able to suppress the resistance when they themselves are providing fuel to fire,good luck westerners 1 more decade worth supply of fighters for afghansitan and iraq i suppose maybe even with in there own countries,u did'nt just offend the terrorists hell they! i don't think 95percent of terrorists use the internet even,and those terrorists are just one percent of whole muslim world's popullation,what they have done is provoked us all muslims our honour and integrity some of us may resort to forgiveness some might take matters into their own hands u know wxactly what i mean,so ALLAH help us all and give us patience ,


----------



## khanz

Zaki said:


> after getting cheap publicity?
> 
> Anyway - i hope this matter is solved soon and all bans are lifted again
> 
> *And i hope this idiot stays alive and not anybody kills him anytime soon*



not really she actually apologised a while ago and distanced herself from the fb group when they started it she infact even joined the rival group against muhammed day.


----------



## TATA

*Pakistan Blocks YouTube, 450 Web Links in Crackdown (Update3)*

May 20, 2010, 1:58 PM EDT
By Ketaki Gokhale and Farhan Sharif

May 20 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistan, home to the worlds second- largest Muslim population, blocked YouTube service and more than 450 Web links as the government widened a crackdown on Internet material it deems blasphemous.

The sites and links were blocked because of the increasing level of sacrilegious and derogatory material, the Islamabad- based Pakistan Telecommunication Authority said in a statement today. The regulator, which shut access to Facebook Inc.s website yesterday, may block other links with blasphemous content, Khurram Mehran, a spokesman, said.

Pakistan began its censorship campaign after a Facebook user set up a page inviting others to draw caricatures of the Prophet Muhammad, an act considered blasphemous by Muslims.

Protesters today gathered in Karachi holding banners and shouting slogans against Facebook, and people circulated text messages asking users of the site in Pakistan to support the ban. Others who use the social-networking tool accused officials of overreacting.

The governments reaction is just like a child sticking fingers in his ears without addressing the problem, said Omar Kapadia, a 28-year-old researcher at an educational organization in Karachi, who uses Facebook and YouTube regularly. Though I dont agree with the caricature competition, the best way would have been to set up one highlighting Prophet Muhammads achievements.

Google Response

Google is looking into the blocking and working to ensure its YouTube service is restored, the Mountain View, California- based company said in an e-mail. Facebook said its disappointed with the decision to stop access to the site.

While some kinds of comments and content may be upsetting for someone -- criticism of a certain culture, country, religion, lifestyle or political ideology, for example -- that alone is not a reason to remove the discussion, Facebook said in an e-mailed statement.

Pakistan said that Facebook and YouTube violated a resolution endorsed by the United Nations.

The attitude of administrators at Facebook and YouTube was in contravention to the WSIS Resolutions and their own policies advertised on the Web for general public, Mehran said in the statement, referring to the World Summit on the Information Society endorsed by the United Nations. PTA would welcome the concerned authorities of Facebook and YouTube to contact the PTA for resolving the issue.

*Blackberry Ban*

The regulator has also blocked Internet browsers on Research In Motion Ltd.s BlackBerry phones, Mehran said today.

A Facebook user set up a page called Everybody Draw Mohammed Day, inviting others to send in a creative and funny depiction of Mohammed on May 20, according to the website.

We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions that were not afraid of them, according to the Facebook description page. They cant take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence.

Pakistan needs an effective plan to prevent anti-Islam elements hurting the sentiments of Muslims, state-run Associated Press of Pakistan cited Religious Affairs Minister Saeed Kazmi as saying in Islamabad. Kazmi called on Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to organize a meeting of Muslim countries and create a united policy for dealing with anti- Islamic moves, APP reported.

The telecommunications regulator blocked Facebook after the Lahore High Court imposed a ban and the Ministry of Information Technology instructed it, according to Mehran.

Political Parties

The court petition to bar Facebook was filed by a lawyer representing the Jamaat-e-Islaami, the partys spokesman Sarfaraz Ahmed said in an interview today.

The religious political parties use issues like this to survive, said Fateh Muhammed Burfat, president of the Karachi- based Pakistan Sociological Association.

The Jamaat-e-Islaami, Pakistans biggest religious party, received less than 5 percent of the vote in all Pakistani elections over the last three decades, according to the Washington-based Heritage Foundation.

When technology is involved in something objectionable, we have to stop it, said Chaudhry Zulfiqar, who filed the petition in court asking for the website to be blocked.

Within the Law

Todays shutdown is within the Constitution of Pakistan and is an extension of orders from the High Court of Pakistan and the governments directions, Mehran said. The regulator has set up a telephone number for callers to notify it regarding websites with objectionable material, according to the statement.

Cartoons depicting Muhammad in a Danish newspaper in 2005 provoked protests by Muslim communities around the world including Pakistan. The cartoons included one of the prophet with a bomb in his turban and accompanied an article on freedom of speech and self-censorship in the media.

*Pakistans Internet traffic has fallen 25 percent since the two websites were blocked, CNBC Pakistan reported. *It didnt cite a source for the data.

--With assistance from Khurrum Anis and Naween Mangi in Karachi. Editors: Young-Sam Cho, Mark Williams

Pakistan Blocks YouTube, 450 Web Links in Crackdown (Update3) - BusinessWeek


----------



## Frankenstein

Creder said:


> miss your trying to acess .pk that might be blocked..have u tried google.com ? or .ca ..try other extensions
> 
> EDIT: cool song in your sig, the video is disturbing tho lol



No everything is fine, i just visited, may be baned at Karachi at the moment and soon it will be baned in other cities as well


----------



## khanz

is youtube back up ?


----------



## Patriot

Skies said:


> WHy flickr is blocked? It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, today I'm thinking what would happen if we were the same country. I mean, BD will never ban these sites but PK is doing that.
> 
> Okay FaceBook is blocked for some reasons but why other sites too? There must be a conflict between BD and PK if we would be the same country, and if PK would try to establish those rule on BD.



Yeah the Bangladeshis would go to India and ask for their help to liberate them.In other words they would become traitors.Now get a life dude.Don't bring Bangladesh in every topic.Neither the Pakistanis nor the Indians give a hoot about Bangladesh which is soon going to go under water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TATA

Pakistani govt. should at least release a list of banned/blocked website so Internet users in Pakistan can know what's happening.

Suppose they banned/blocked Gmail/Yahoo/MSN type email then people and businesses will suffer.


----------



## WAQAS119

khanz said:


> is youtube back up ?



nops................


----------



## sparklingway

This is what happens when Mullah shows up:-

*Conference on internet censorship ends on sour note
*
By Samia Saleem
May 20, 2010

KARACHI: *A press conference on internet censorship ended with heated exchanges between the participants and media personnel present at the Karachi Press Club (KPC), Thursday evening.

The group, Defenders of Internet Freedom who had gathered to peacefully protest against the nationwide ban on Facebook asserted that the current ban on multiple sites is severely affecting people&#8217;s social and business interests. *However, speakers at the conference were unable to effectively convey their point to media personnel.

*In the ensuing confusion, emotionally charged media personnel accused the participants of ignoring people&#8217;s feelings regarding the issue of blasphemous content on the popular social networking site.
*
The conference took a turn for the worse when prominent blogger, Dr Awab Alvi stated that the entire issue was being blown out of proportion.

Enraged journalists present at the KPC responded by demanding that the group should present a clear stance, and that challenges against the government should be presented in court. *The situation was further aggravated when members of the Jamaat-e-Islami showed up to protest outside, forcing members of the conference to exit the KPC premises from a back entrance.*

Tweeting after the conference, Alvi said &#8220;Safely home Sad experience, our point we condemn cartoon caricature but Not a blanket ban on websites, became issue of muslim non-muslim.&#8221;

For more details on the Defenders of Internet Freedom, click here.

Controversy facts:

1. Facebook has 400 million users. Only 2 million are from Pakistan. That is 0.5&#37; of the total Facebook audience.

2. The offending Facebook page that the Pakistan government banned had about 30,000 members 3 days before May 20.

3. Following the complete ban of Facebook in Pakistan, the offending page has 80,000 members and growing as of Thursday evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frankenstein

*Guys lets not be paranoid, May be Pakistan Government is doing this for other reasons as well, just waiting for the right time, like may be Terrorists are using Facebook or Google for there source of communication, who knows the reality*


----------



## Areesh

BS all extensions of google are working for me. Don't spread rumors please.


Afwah nahi phailao yaar.


----------



## sparklingway

The Facebook page wasn't hacked but a supporting website was defaced around 20 hours ago. (Remember there's a difference between defacing and the blanker term "hacking" used by everyday people)

This website was defaced drawmohammed.com

The guys have put a nasheed/song thing as well. Now there'll be fight about whether a song is allowed and whether the instruments used qualify as basic percussion.


----------



## TATA

Frankenstein said:


> *Guys lets not be paranoid, May be Pakistan Government is doing this for other reasons as well, just waiting for the right time, like may be Terrorists are using Facebook or Google for there source of communication, who knows the reality*



I don't get it. If terrorists can use Google, then they can use Yahoo or MSN also. Are these two also ban??


----------



## sparklingway

Areesh said:


> BS all extensions of google are working for me. Don't spread rumors please.
> 
> 
> Afwah nahi phailao yaar.



Check twitter. Thousands are complaining. Your ISP wasn't as keen to block google as the others.


----------



## peacemaker10

On facebook the link is still up and running ..
i got it as spam. First i didnt believe it but after having a look I did. 
The link is given below, in case if anyone wanna hack it 

Everybody Draw Mohammed Day! | Facebook


----------



## Areesh

sparklingway said:


> Check twitter. Thousands are complaining. Your ISP wasn't as keen to block google as the others.



May be but if it is true then PTA is full of jerks. Don't they know how search engines work?


----------



## desiman

jagjitnatt said:


> At least we won't have any more kashmir/toilet/dirty/poverty videos.



I was just going to say that  let youtube be banned then  where is windjammer by the way lol


----------



## SEAL

Google is working.


----------



## Patriot

Areesh said:


> MAy be but if it is true then PTA is full of jerks. Don't they know how search engines work?



PTA is just following orders.


----------



## WAQAS119

strange!!!!!!!!!! after event end, he apologized to save his life.


----------



## Windjammer

Breaking news on TV Channels that the culprit behind the heinous crime of making cartoon images of the Holy Prophet (PBUH) has publicly apologized to the Muslim world, claiming that it wasn't his idea in the first place.


----------



## WAQAS119

khanz said:


> not really she actually apologised a while ago and distanced herself from the fb group when they started it she infact even joined the rival group against muhammed day.



can't he delete it himself...????


----------



## Areesh

All extensions are working for me here in Karachi.

Google.pk 
Google.us
Google.in


----------



## pak-yes

Stop Propaganda against Pakistan.Google is working absolutely fine.


----------



## pkd

*Cartoonist Molly Norris disavows 'draw Mohammed day' 
*

AN AMERICAN cartoonist whose work inspired the controversial "Everybody Draw Mohammed Page" on Facebook has condemned the effort and issued an apology to Muslims. 

Molly Norris, of Seattle, drew a cartoon in April to protest the decision by the US television channel Comedy Central to cancel an episode of the popular show South Park over its depiction of the Prophet Mohammed in a bear suit.

In her cartoon, Norris satirically proposed May 20 as an "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day".

An "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day" page quickly turned up on Facebook but Norris, writing on her website at mollynorris.com, said she had nothing to do with it.

"I did NOT 'declare' May 20 to be "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day," she said, adding that her idea was satire but "was taken seriously, hijacked and made viral".

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
"I never started a Facebook page; I never set up any place for people to send drawings to and I never received any drawings," she said.

"The vitriol this 'day' has brought out, of people who only want to draw obscene images, is offensive to Muslims who did nothing to endanger our right to expression in the first place," she said.

"I apologise to people of Muslim faith and ask that this 'day' be called off," she said.

The "Draw Mohammed" page has led to Facebook being blocked in Pakistan and sparked angry protests and condemnation from the foreign ministry, which denounced the "publication of blasphemous caricatures of our holy prophet."

The Facebook page on Tuesday had drawn over 89,000 fans - and a slew of crude photo-shopped pictures and caricatures.

Among the dozens of pictures and drawings submitted to the Facebook page are depictions of a man in Arab garb engaged in sexual acts, blowing things up or portrayed as a pig, an animal considered unclean by Muslims.

The purported creator of the Facebook page said meanwhile that he started it to stand up for "freedom of expression."

"We didn't really know that this would expand so extremely," the man, who would be identified only as "Andy," said in a voice-only interview with the US television channel MSNBC.

"We know that the fight for freedom of expression, freedom of speech can't be stopped by a country like Pakistan censoring the internet," he added.

The Facebook page itself calls for "creative and funny depictions of Mohammed" and says "there is no need to make hateful and totally respectless depiction of him."

"We are not trying to slander the average Muslim, it's not a Muslim/Islam hatepage," the page says. "We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions, that we're not afraid of them.

"That they can't take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence," it says.

Islam strictly prohibits the depiction of any prophet as blasphemous and Muslims across the globe staged angry protests over the publication of satirical cartoons of Mohammed in European newspapers four years ago.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/breaking-news/cartoonist-molly-norris-disavows-draw-mohammed-day/story-e6frf7jx-1225869413050


----------



## Marxist

its posted......

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...8516-fb-cartoonist-moly-noris-apologizes.html


----------



## scrumpy

Her web site.

Molly Norris Art Sculpture Criticism Lovelace Watkins English Bulldog


----------



## graphican

She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.


----------



## Hyde

there is already another thread in this topic - please check before you create a new thread


----------



## scrumpy

She wasn't the one who created the fb page in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

post deleted......................


----------



## Tiger Awan

i also had problem with google but only for a minute. ( browser saying the site is restricted ) but now it is working


----------



## WAQAS119

post deleted......


----------



## Hyde

i am awaiting for somebody to create

www.googlistan.com
www.halalgoogle.com

or any other similar website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kak1978

US cartoonist disavows 'Draw Mohammad' Facebook page 

Thursday, 20 May, 2010 | 10:51 PM PST | 


WASHINGTON: An American cartoonist whose work inspired the controversial &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Page&#8221; on Facebook has condemned the effort and issued an apology to Muslims.

Molly Norris, of Seattle, drew a cartoon in April to protest the decision by the US television channel Comedy Central to cancel an episode of the popular show &#8220;South Park&#8221; over its depiction of the Prophet Mohammad in a bear suit.

In her cartoon, Norris satirically proposed May 20 as an &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Day.&#8221; An &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Day&#8221; page quickly turned up on Facebook but Norris, writing on her website at mollynorris.com, said she had nothing to do with it.

&#8220;I did NOT 'declare' May 20 to be &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Day,&#8221; she said, adding that her idea was satire but &#8220;was taken seriously, hijacked and made viral.&#8221; 

&#8220;I never started a Facebook page; I never set up any place for people to send drawings to and I never received any drawings,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;The vitriol this 'day' has brought out, of people who only want to draw obscene images, is offensive to Muslims who did nothing to endanger our right to expression in the first place,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;I apologize to people of Muslim faith and ask that this 'day' be called off,&#8221; she said.

The &#8220;Draw Mohammad&#8221; page has led to Facebook being blocked in Pakistan and sparked angry protests and condemnation from the foreign ministry, which denounced the &#8220;publication of blasphemous caricatures of our holy prophet.&#8221;

The Facebook page on Tuesday had drawn over 89,000 fans &#8212; and a slew of crude photo-shopped pictures and caricatures.

Among the dozens of pictures and drawings submitted to the Facebook page are depictions of a man in Arab garb engaged in sexual acts, blowing things up or portrayed as a pig, an animal considered unclean by Muslims.

The purported creator of the Facebook page said meanwhile that he started it to stand up for &#8220;freedom of expression.&#8221; &#8220;We didn't really know that this would expand so extremely,&#8221; the man, who would be identified only as &#8220;Andy,&#8221; said in a voice-only interview with the US television channel MSNBC.

&#8220;We know that the fight for freedom of expression, freedom of speech can't be stopped by a country like Pakistan censoring the Internet,&#8221; he added.

The Facebook page itself calls for &#8220;creative and funny depictions of Mohammad&#8221; and says &#8220;there is no need to make hateful and totally respectless depiction of him.&#8221; 

&#8220;We are not trying to slander the average Muslim, it's not a Muslim/Islam hatepage,&#8221; the page says. &#8220;We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions, that we're not afraid of them.

&#8220;That they can't take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence,&#8221; it says.

There was no immediate reply to a message sent by AFP to &#8220;Andy&#8221; at an email address provided on the Facebook page.

Meanwhile, a rival Facebook page called &#8220;Against 'Everbody Draw Mohammad Day&#8221; started to oppose the caricature page had drawn some 100,000 fans.&#8212;AFP


DAWN.COM | World | US cartoonist disavows 'Draw Mohammad' Facebook page


----------



## honour

Windjammer said:


> Breaking news on TV Channels that the culprit behind the heinous crime of making cartoon images of the Holy Prophet (PBUH) has publicly apologized to the Muslim world, claiming that it wasn't his idea in the first place.



but i think a trial should be held aginst him...as this is a third insult to this religion in western media.....


----------



## graphican

WAQAS119 said:


> no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> he must be forgiven....
> This will increase the respect of ISLAM in his eyes and eyes of all Islam haters..........
> 
> and many may convert to ISLAM.



In Quran Allah Subhan-o-taela said to Sahaba-e-Rasool PBUH that *Do not speak louder than how loud your Prophet speaks.. lest you would loose your Amaal and you wouldn't have even clue about it.*

What do you think this explains? The person who tries to redicule our beloved Prophet by engaging whole world should be tolerated and forgiven??? - *HELL NO! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> he must be forgiven.
> This will increase the respect of ISLAM in his eyes and eyes of all Islam haters.
> 
> and many may convert to ISLAM.



well said buddy !! honestly I feel the same. 
No offence but already people look at Islam with a view as a violent religion and do not know the true teachings of Islam...sparing her will increase respct for Islam and also the image of Islam in non muslims will change for better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scrumpy

Her website
Molly Norris Art Sculpture Criticism Lovelace Watkins English Bulldog

She never created the fb page in the first place.


----------



## WAQAS119

deleted......


----------



## scrumpy

Indian Jatt said:


> well said buddy !! honestly I feel the same.
> No offence but already people look at Islam with a view as a violent religion and do not know the true teachings of Islam...*sparing* her will increase respct for Islam and also the image of Islam in non muslims will change for better.



Err.. wrong choice of words here. "Constructively engaging" would be better.


----------



## khanz

Skies said:


> WHy flickr is blocked? It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, today I'm thinking what would happen if we were the same country. I mean, BD will never ban these sites but PK is doing that.
> 
> Okay FaceBook is blocked for some reasons but why other sites too? There must be a conflict between BD and PK if we would be the same country, and if PK would try to establish those rule on BD.




flickr is not gone it was a glitch in the system it's confirmed by other members flickr was only down for a short while


----------



## Windjammer

honour said:


> but i think a trial should be held aginst him...as this is a third insult to this religion in western media.....



Any wonder why some physcos end up making negative headlines.

These kinds of events provides fuel to the extremists and likewise.


----------



## graphican

*@ KAK,
*

*You cannot understand what does it means to be a Muslim if you are not a Muslim. *We value Prophet of God more than we value our lives. Holy Prophet PBUH himself said that your faith is not complete (you won't be Momin) unless I become the person who you love more than anything in your life. 

The excuse of this act in the name of freedom of expression is NOT accepted. No we do not let anybody, let it be even yet another Muslim to say anything in the honor of Prophet Muhammad PBUH. Every single person who participated in this contest has crossed the line of respect and must be treated the way we treat such peoples. We want Molly Dead and every single person who participated in the contest MUST be hanged.


----------



## honour

Windjammer said:


> Any wonder why some physcos end up making negative headlines.
> 
> These kinds of events provides fuel to the extremists and likewise.



brother totally agree to you...maybe these incidents are publicity stunts,....as the danish cartoonist's wife was seen in a reality show openly supporting her husband calling his work as art...
hell of a art


----------



## SQ8

wikipedia hit as well.


----------



## khanz

lol lets launch a counter protest to ban JUI


----------



## xenia

google working at my end..no disturbance since morning!!


----------



## graphican

Indian Jatt said:


> well said buddy !! honestly I feel the same.
> No offence but already people look at Islam with a view as a violent religion and do not know the true teachings of Islam...sparing her will increase respct for Islam and also the image of Islam in non muslims will change for better.



Being a Hindu are you attempting to decide what should Muslims do? Thank you but we do not learn Quran through Geeta.


----------



## scrumpy

graphican said:


> *@ KAK,
> *
> 
> *You cannot understand what does it means to be a Muslim if you are not a Muslim. *We value Prophet of God more than we value our lives. Holy Prophet PBUH himself said that your faith is not complete (you won't be Momin) unless I become the person who you love more than anything in your life.
> 
> The excuse of this act in the name of freedom of expression is NOT accepted. No we do not let anybody, let it be even yet another Muslim to say anything in the honor of Prophet Muhammad PBUH. Every single person who participated in this contest has crossed the line of respect and must be treated the way we treat such peoples. We want Molly Dead and every single person who participated in the contest MUST be hanged.



No, you cannot decide who lives and who does not. 

I think attitudes like these end up harming your religion far more then the cartoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

^ wiki is up now again isn't it ? PTA said it was a glitch and some members confirmed it was back up.


----------



## Thomas

Pakistan Blocks YouTube,* 450 Web Links in Crackdown* (Update3)
May 20, 2010, 1:58 PM EDT
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-20/pakistan-blocks-youtube-450-web-links-in-crackdown-update3-.html

By Ketaki Gokhale and Farhan Sharif

May 20 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistan, home to the world&#8217;s second- largest Muslim population, blocked Google Inc.&#8217;s YouTube service and more than 450 Web links as the government widened a crackdown on Internet material it deems blasphemous.

The sites and links were blocked because of the increasing level of sacrilegious and derogatory material, the Islamabad- based Pakistan Telecommunication Authority said in a statement today. The regulator, which shut access to Facebook Inc.&#8217;s website yesterday, may block other links with blasphemous content, Khurram Mehran, a spokesman, said.

Pakistan began its censorship campaign after a Facebook user set up a page inviting others to draw caricatures of the Prophet Muhammad, an act considered blasphemous by Muslims.

Protesters today gathered in Karachi holding banners and shouting slogans against Facebook, and people circulated text messages asking users of the site in Pakistan to support the ban. Others who use the social-networking tool accused officials of overreacting.

*&#8220;The government&#8217;s reaction is just like a child sticking fingers in his ears without addressing the problem,&#8221; said Omar Kapadia, a 28-year-old researcher at an educational organization in Karachi*, who uses Facebook and YouTube regularly. &#8220;Though I don&#8217;t agree with the caricature competition, the best way would have been to set up one highlighting Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s achievements.&#8221;

Google Response

Google is looking into the blocking and working to ensure its YouTube service is restored, the Mountain View, California- based company said in an e-mail. Facebook said it&#8217;s disappointed with the decision to stop access to the site.

&#8220;While some kinds of comments and content may be upsetting for someone -- criticism of a certain culture, country, religion, lifestyle or political ideology, for example -- that alone is not a reason to remove the discussion,&#8221; Facebook said in an e-mailed statement.

Pakistan said that Facebook and YouTube violated a resolution endorsed by the United Nations.

&#8220;The attitude of administrators at Facebook and YouTube was in contravention to the WSIS Resolutions and their own policies advertised on the Web for general public,&#8221; Mehran said in the statement, referring to the World Summit on the Information Society endorsed by the United Nations. &#8220;PTA would welcome the concerned authorities of Facebook and YouTube to contact the PTA for resolving the issue.&#8221;

Blackberry Ban

The regulator has also blocked Internet browsers on Research In Motion Ltd.&#8217;s BlackBerry phones, Mehran said today.

A Facebook user set up a page called &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammed Day,&#8221; inviting others to send in a &#8220;creative and funny depiction of Mohammed&#8221; on May 20, according to the website.

&#8220;We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions that we&#8217;re not afraid of them,&#8221; according to the Facebook description page. &#8220;They can&#8217;t take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence.&#8221;

Pakistan needs an effective plan to prevent anti-Islam elements &#8220;hurting the sentiments of Muslims,&#8221; state-run Associated Press of Pakistan cited Religious Affairs Minister Saeed Kazmi as saying in Islamabad. Kazmi called on Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to organize a meeting of Muslim countries and create a united policy for dealing with anti- Islamic moves, APP reported.

The telecommunications regulator blocked Facebook after the Lahore High Court imposed a ban and the Ministry of Information Technology instructed it, according to Mehran.

Political Parties

The court petition to bar Facebook was filed by a lawyer representing the Jamaat-e-Islaami, the party&#8217;s spokesman Sarfaraz Ahmed said in an interview today.

&#8220;The religious political parties use issues like this to survive,&#8221; said Fateh Muhammed Burfat, president of the Karachi- based Pakistan Sociological Association.

The Jamaat-e-Islaami, Pakistan&#8217;s biggest religious party, received less than 5 percent of the vote in all Pakistani elections over the last three decades, according to the Washington-based Heritage Foundation.

&#8220;When technology is involved in something objectionable, we have to stop it,&#8221; said Chaudhry Zulfiqar, who filed the petition in court asking for the website to be blocked.

Within the Law

Today&#8217;s shutdown is within the Constitution of Pakistan and is an extension of orders from the High Court of Pakistan and the government&#8217;s directions, Mehran said. The regulator has set up a telephone number for callers to notify it regarding websites with objectionable material, according to the statement.

Cartoons depicting Muhammad in a Danish newspaper in 2005 provoked protests by Muslim communities around the world including Pakistan. The cartoons included one of the prophet with a bomb in his turban and accompanied an article on freedom of speech and self-censorship in the media.

Pakistan&#8217;s Internet traffic has fallen 25 percent since the two websites were blocked, CNBC Pakistan reported. It didn&#8217;t cite a source for the data.


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> i am awaiting for somebody to create
> 
> www.googlistan.com
> www.halalgoogle.com
> 
> or any other similar website



Just wait I am working on it.


----------



## KeenGuy

Zardari is big dum dum.


----------



## sparklingway

KeenGuy said:


> Zardari is big dum dum.



Where the hell did Zardari come from in this debate?


----------



## xenia

Thomas said:


> Pakistan Blocks YouTube,* 450 Web Links in Crackdown* (Update3)
> May 20, 2010, 1:58 PM EDT
> Pakistan Blocks YouTube, 450 Web Links in Crackdown (Update3) - BusinessWeek
> 
> By Ketaki Gokhale and Farhan Sharif
> 
> May 20 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistan, home to the worlds second- largest Muslim population, blocked Google Inc.s YouTube service and more than 450 Web links as the government widened a crackdown on Internet material it deems blasphemous.
> 
> The sites and links were blocked because of the increasing level of sacrilegious and derogatory material, the Islamabad- based Pakistan Telecommunication Authority said in a statement today. The regulator, which shut access to Facebook Inc.s website yesterday, may block other links with blasphemous content, Khurram Mehran, a spokesman, said.
> 
> Pakistan began its censorship campaign after a Facebook user set up a page inviting others to draw caricatures of the Prophet Muhammad, an act considered blasphemous by Muslims.
> 
> Protesters today gathered in Karachi holding banners and shouting slogans against Facebook, and people circulated text messages asking users of the site in Pakistan to support the ban. Others who use the social-networking tool accused officials of overreacting.
> 
> *The governments reaction is just like a child sticking fingers in his ears without addressing the problem, said Omar Kapadia, a 28-year-old researcher at an educational organization in Karachi*, who uses Facebook and YouTube regularly. Though I dont agree with the caricature competition, the best way would have been to set up one highlighting Prophet Muhammads achievements.
> 
> Google Response
> 
> Google is looking into the blocking and working to ensure its YouTube service is restored, the Mountain View, California- based company said in an e-mail. Facebook said its disappointed with the decision to stop access to the site.
> 
> While some kinds of comments and content may be upsetting for someone -- criticism of a certain culture, country, religion, lifestyle or political ideology, for example -- that alone is not a reason to remove the discussion, Facebook said in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> Pakistan said that Facebook and YouTube violated a resolution endorsed by the United Nations.
> 
> The attitude of administrators at Facebook and YouTube was in contravention to the WSIS Resolutions and their own policies advertised on the Web for general public, Mehran said in the statement, referring to the World Summit on the Information Society endorsed by the United Nations. PTA would welcome the concerned authorities of Facebook and YouTube to contact the PTA for resolving the issue.
> 
> Blackberry Ban
> 
> The regulator has also blocked Internet browsers on Research In Motion Ltd.s BlackBerry phones, Mehran said today.
> 
> A Facebook user set up a page called Everybody Draw Mohammed Day, inviting others to send in a creative and funny depiction of Mohammed on May 20, according to the website.
> 
> We simply want to show the extremists that threaten to harm people because of their Mohammed depictions that were not afraid of them, according to the Facebook description page. They cant take away our right to freedom of speech by trying to scare us to silence.
> 
> Pakistan needs an effective plan to prevent anti-Islam elements hurting the sentiments of Muslims, state-run Associated Press of Pakistan cited Religious Affairs Minister Saeed Kazmi as saying in Islamabad. Kazmi called on Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to organize a meeting of Muslim countries and create a united policy for dealing with anti- Islamic moves, APP reported.
> 
> The telecommunications regulator blocked Facebook after the Lahore High Court imposed a ban and the Ministry of Information Technology instructed it, according to Mehran.
> 
> Political Parties
> 
> The court petition to bar Facebook was filed by a lawyer representing the Jamaat-e-Islaami, the partys spokesman Sarfaraz Ahmed said in an interview today.
> 
> The religious political parties use issues like this to survive, said Fateh Muhammed Burfat, president of the Karachi- based Pakistan Sociological Association.
> 
> The Jamaat-e-Islaami, Pakistans biggest religious party, received less than 5 percent of the vote in all Pakistani elections over the last three decades, according to the Washington-based Heritage Foundation.
> 
> When technology is involved in something objectionable, we have to stop it, said Chaudhry Zulfiqar, who filed the petition in court asking for the website to be blocked.
> 
> Within the Law
> 
> Todays shutdown is within the Constitution of Pakistan and is an extension of orders from the High Court of Pakistan and the governments directions, Mehran said. The regulator has set up a telephone number for callers to notify it regarding websites with objectionable material, according to the statement.
> 
> Cartoons depicting Muhammad in a Danish newspaper in 2005 provoked protests by Muslim communities around the world including Pakistan. The cartoons included one of the prophet with a bomb in his turban and accompanied an article on freedom of speech and self-censorship in the media.
> 
> Pakistans Internet traffic has fallen 25 percent since the two websites were blocked, CNBC Pakistan reported. It didnt cite a source for the data.


isnt it third repost in the same thread (n 3 pages)


----------



## xenia

sparklingway said:


> Where the hell did Zardari come from in this debate?



coz i googled this pic... see there is a faint link






its a *surprise *i think!!


----------



## WAQAS119

sparklingway said:


> Where the hell did Zardari come from in this debate?


----------



## Kompromat

If i see him , i will slap him in the face and then say sorry and see if it makes any difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

khanz said:


> lol *lets launch a counter protest to ban JUI *



Good idea.If there is one party that i hate the most in Pak is JUI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



with people like you we can easily see why muslims have the reputation they do stfu your disgracing islam worse with these remarks than anything she's done yeah react with murderous rage against the wrong person way to follow the example of the prophet(pbuh) 
I understand your upset but drawing cartoons isn't a reason to kill someone don't get so emotional ,calm down and learn the facts first she has nothing to do with this FB group and she's publically and fully sided with muslims on this issue fyi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

EmO GiRl said:


> it seems people from Isloo are having problem with Google



Google is still working here.


----------



## KeenGuy

*Proxy servers to watch this video*.


http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml

http://aliveproxy.com/proxy-list/proxies.aspx/Pakistan-pk


----------



## honour

Black Blood said:


> If i see him , i will slap him in the face and then say sorry and see if it makes any difference.



slap
!!!!!!!! i feel punch will be much better


----------



## prodevelopment

Windjammer said:


> Any wonder why some physcos end up making negative headlines.
> 
> These kinds of events provides fuel to the extremists and likewise.



It works both ways. Extremism in the western world against Islam is fueled by the extremism in the Islamic world against the west. And vice versa.


----------



## Kompromat

900 choohay kha kay Billi haj ko chalee...


----------



## warlock

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



Man! you seem a total suicide-bomber case! 

look at your choice of words... all for drawing a cartoon.


----------



## KeenGuy

ok bed time now. hopefuly pdf will not be blocked.


----------



## Kompromat

warlock said:


> Man! you seem a total suicide-bomber case!
> 
> look at your choice of words... all for drawing a cartoon.



Just for making a Painting.M.F Husain ? the Painter in Exile


Whoever disrespects a religious faith must be punished Mr Yahooo !


----------



## prodevelopment

In totally unrelated news, 'Draw Muhammad Day' is trending 27th most popular search in the past hour on google.


----------



## khanz

some of you have no idea whats going on all you hear is the word islam and start getting psychotic and jumping up and down like apes her cartoon was about censorship of south park not muhammed(pbuh)this idea was hijacked made into a facebook group and made into a big religion issue which was then further publicized thx to idiot actions of pakistan.This drawing day controversy is nothing to do with her
She has disowned the group,apologised to muslims for any hurt she caused and even joined the rival group in protest against this draw muhammed day so before you so called muslims talk about beating and killing a woman and disgracing islam further learn the facts first !

This is the second time i'm posting this and i hope you e-mullahs take the time to read her letter......

"My cartoon was the beginning and end of expressing my personal views about Comedy Central's South Park censorship. If I had wanted my one-off cartoon to be the basis for a worldwide movement to draw Mohammed, then at this moment I should be thrilled," Norris tells Comic Riffs today. "But instead I am horrified! My one-off cartoon that was specifically about Comedy Central's behaviour vs. Revolution Muslim's threat leading to a slippery slope of censorship in America is not good for a long-term plan. The results have shown to be vitriolic and worse, offensive to Muslims who had nothing to do with the censorship issue I was inspired to draw about in the first place." Molly

I did NOT 'declare' May 20 to be "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day." I made a cartoon about the television show South Park being censored. (I wish that was what our energies were going toward -- protesting revolutionmuslim.com's threat to Comedy Central, and Comedy Central's over reaction to it which set America on a slippery slope toward censorship!) 

At any rate, my satirical poster, with a fake 'group' behind it (Citizens Against Citizens Against Humor) was taken seriously, hijacked and made viral.

I never started a facebook page; I never set up any place for pepole to send drawings to and I never received any drawings (I see that two European graduate students and another woman started the facebook pages).

My one-off cartoon does not work well as a long-term plan.* The vitriol this 'day' has brought out, of people who only want to draw obscene images, is offensive to Muslims who did nothing to endanger our right to expression in the first place. Only Viacom and Revolution Muslim are to blame, so...draw them instead! *

I apologize to people of Muslim faith and ask that this 'day' be called off.

Thank you to those who are turning this crazy thing into an opportunity for dialogue.

Oh, and screw all of you who are mad at me for not leading a 'movement'. My cartoon was the beginning and end of what I had to say about this creepy, historic censorship. (By the way, where is Cowardly Central now? Pretty dang quiet. Guess they can dish it out but can't take it.)

Sincerely,
Molly

P.S. The nicest email I have received have been from Muslims.



Molly Norris Art Sculpture Criticism Lovelace Watkins English Bulldog


----------



## ROSH

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



As a non-muslim , I really get amazed at your kind of reactions for things...that should best be condemed and nothing beyound this...

I understand ISLAM from my Muslim Indian Friends.......whether I believe or not in PROPHET PBUH, its my personal business but will never utter a word in disrespcet, coz I love my Muslim friends who are like my brotehrs and I believe GOD exist..whatever we call him...

My point is MY GOD IS VERY POWERFUL....JUST BECAUSE SOME LUNATICS DRAW HIS CARICATURE (these lunatics are also his creations, spolied sons) I WILL NOT GO AND KILL HIM. LET GOD DECIDE AND I AM SURE GOD IS MOST MERCIFUL ( will you kill your son for drawing your funny picture?)

Does your GOD power diminishes by these silly act..?
Who ae you to judge and decide....he is causing no harm....they may be sick needing treatment.....YOU DON'T KILL A SICK PERSON.


I am not able to express well, but all that I want to say is GOD CAN FEND FOR HIMSELF, YOU TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF AND YOUR PARENTS ( YOUR PARETS ARE YOUR GOD'S IMAGE MOST CLOSEST TO YOU)....

Sincerel apology..if I am not making any sense..of have hurt anyone...I am not too good in communicating ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

KeenGuy said:


> YouTube - PRESIDENT ASIF ALI ZARDARI - Shut Up



how can he say shut openly infront of whole media!!!!!!!!!!

truly shameful....


----------



## SparklingCrescent

apology excepted.. lets move on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Black Blood said:


> Just for making a Painting.M.F Husain ? the Painter in Exile
> 
> 
> Whoever disrespects a religious faith must be punished Mr Yahooo !



So you agree that she should be hanged by her tongue and shot in the skull ?

That was a pretty Barbaric statement..


----------



## SparklingCrescent

great moves by Pakistan... Now TTP and their shiiter masters can no longer use and post new videos on Youtube anymore.


----------



## SMC

Guys let me ask this guy question yet again as I have never gotten a firm answer ever on several different forums. Am I allowed to insult a woman, verbally harass her as much as I want in the west, under the freedom of speech? Because from what I hear you can get arrested for that.


----------



## Skies

Patriot said:


> Yeah the Bangladeshis would go to India and ask for their help to liberate them.In other words they would become traitors.Now get a life dude.Don't bring Bangladesh in every topic.Neither the Pakistanis nor the Indians give a hoot about Bangladesh which is soon going to go under water.



Hmm, ya I should not have brought that issues here. Also you've misunderstood me. *I'm a true well wisher of your country*. There I wanted to say that Pk is doing wrong by blocking youtube and we are different in that case and if we were same country then there would be a conflict. 

BTW, your country is not in any good condition either. Everyday you are facing attack. Also matter of sadness that you can't tolerate any contractive criticism. *I've some strong points to speak against PK* but I do not say or skip those because I consider PK as our brother country. Now do not tell me that: "we no need to hear from any BDan and we do not care you". You must know, sometimes one can not understand his fault but the third person can see that easily.

Whatever,   .


----------



## TexasJohn

Question - How come Saudi Arabia, the most moslem of moslem countries with religious police etc. did NOT block Facebook or YouTube?

Food for thought...


----------



## SMC

^ It's not the most muslim of the muslim countries.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

SMC said:


> Guys let me ask this guy question yet again as I have never gotten a firm answer ever on several different forums. Am I allowed to insult a woman, verbally harass her as much as I want in the west, under the freedom of speech? Because from what I hear you can get arrested for that.



Dude...there is a big difference...when you talk about verbal harassing and insulting a woman, your talking about Direct face to face issues. Which cannot be ignored by the woman who is being harassed and insulted wince that person is right in front of you.

Religion bashing is all over the internet, Every Religion out there in the internet is being bashed to pathetic levels, and what they want is reaction , show of anger,hatred, annoyance which for some reason pleases them.When we learn to Ignore them completely and don't give the reactions they want you to give..They will stop.

Solution is simple...Ignore....just don't go to that web page.


----------



## SMC

Emperor Palpatine said:


> Dude...there is a big difference...when you talk about verbal harassing and insulting a woman, your talking about Direct face to face issues. Which cannot be ignored by the woman who is being harassed and insulted wince that person is right in front of you.
> 
> Religion bashing is all over the internet, Every Religion out there in the internet is being bashed to pathetic levels, and what they want is reaction , show of anger,hatred, annoyance which for some reason pleases them.When we learn to Ignore them completely and don't give the reactions they want you to give..They will stop.
> 
> Solution is simple...Ignore....just don't go to that web page.



I am not bringing religion into this one. If you're bashing a religion you're insulting the people who follow that religion, hence that argument falls away.

Face-to-face shouldn't make a difference as long as you want freedom of speech. If someone insults Islam face-to-face to a muslim, you think that should be illegal or legal?


----------



## mehru

self-delete


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

SMC said:


> I am not bringing religion into this one. If you're bashing a religion you're insulting the people who follow that religion, hence that argument falls away.
> 
> Face-to-face shouldn't make a difference as long as you want freedom of speech. If someone insults Islam face-to-face to a muslim, you think that should be illegal or legal?



I thought we where talking about Religion...anyway

I don't know about legal or illegal but if someone came in front of me and started bashing by religion for no reason then he would receive a knock out 

Thats the best way to resolve issues , when someone insults your religion for no reason at all.


----------



## TexasJohn

SMC said:


> ^ It's not the most muslim of the muslim countries.



Perhaps - Has any OTHER muslim country followed suit?


----------



## SMC

Emperor Palpatine said:


> I thought we where talking about Religion...anyway
> 
> I don't know about legal or illegal but if someone came in front of me and started bashing by religion for no reason then he would receive a knock out
> 
> Thats the best way to resolve issues at when someone insults your religion for no reason at all.



Well the idea here is freedom of speech right. That's why I brought up the subject.


----------



## WAQAS119

^government didn't but people did


----------



## SMC

Lot more protests in Pakistan regarding the issue than other muslim countries I guess.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

SMC said:


> Well the idea here is freedom of speech right. That's why I brought up the subject.



There are moral limits to freedom of speech...Anyone crossing those moral limits should be punished


----------



## khanz

TexasJohn said:


> Question - How come Saudi Arabia, the most moslem of moslem countries with religious police etc. did NOT block Facebook or YouTube?
> 
> Food for thought...



coz pakistanis don't have lives they love to do moral policing they are overly emotional and aggressive when it comes to religion and think they are guardians and spokespeople of islam and have to be at the forefront of everything relating to muslims.
Yes It is interesting to note how every other country has got on with it's life and ignored it but it's only in pak thats it such a big deal why is it pakistani muslims that only ever seem to notice these things ban stuff and go nuts giving the the haters exactly what they want attention and publicity.


----------



## SMC

Don't think that's a good enough reason, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Paksindhi

Great news, i hope its permanant. These websites must be given farm response.

You cant respect our religion and Prophet (SAW), ur choice but u will pay for it financially, coz that's the only language they understand.


----------



## Materialistic

> Question - How come Saudi Arabia, the most moslem of moslem countries with religious police etc. did NOT block Facebook or YouTube?
> 
> Food for thought...



When it comes to take a stand its mostly Pakistan in favor of Muslims, saudi's are just lucky and they try to be leaders of Muslims worlwide just because Makkah and Madina exist their.


----------



## Materialistic

> coz pakistanis don't have lives they love to do moral policing they are overly emotional and aggressive when it comes to religion and think they are guardians and spokespeople of islam and have to be at the forefront of everything relating to muslims.
> Yes It is interesting to note how every other country has got on with it's life and ignored it but it's only in pak thats it such a big deal why is it pakistani muslims that only ever seem to notice these things ban stuff and go nuts giving the the haters exactly what they want attention and publicity.



I would love to take ur comments if such cartoons were made for any Pakistani's(or in this case your) mother sister or dad. 

Are you going to be calm as this if I or any other member abuse u or ur parents here ????? 

This cry is more from people who are concerned of fb than Prophet (P.B.U.H). 

I wish those who support fb, fb comes up one day bringing insult to them personally and would love to see the reactions of those who are dying since one of the main source of flirting after orkut in Pakistan has been blocked *temporarily*, i cannot imagine any productive use of it taken by Pakistanis except finding girls or guys for some time pass.


----------



## TexasJohn

Here is what MSNBC says:

Pakistan blocks YouTube over un-Islamic content - Tech and gadgets- msnbc.com

"....Supporters of an Islamist political party protested against Facebook in at least three cities in small and peaceful rallies. The government, which is unpopular among many Islamists for siding with the United States in the war against the Taliban and al-Qaida, is hoping that the website bans will lessen anger in the days ahead. 

Story continues below &#8595;
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
advertisement | your ad here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We are ready to die protecting the honor of our beloved Prophet Muhammad," said Aysha Hameed, one of 1,000 female protesters in Multan city. 

Some protest blocking
Others  mostly members of the more secular, educated elite  accused the government of blocking freedom of expression and hurting small businesses that use Facebook for marketing. Many questioned need for the entire Facebook and YouTube sites to be blocked, instead of individual pages on them. 

About 20 million of Pakistan's 180 million people are Internet users and social networking sites are among the most popular, especially among those younger than 25. Pakistan's Internet service providers' association said usage had dropped by about 25 percent since Wednesday. 

The offending Facebook page encourages users to post images of the prophet on May 20 to protest threats made by a radical Muslim group against the creators of the American TV series "South Park" for depicting Muhammad in a bear suit during an episode earlier this year. 

"Such malicious and insulting attacks hurt the sentiments of Muslims around the world and cannot be accepted under the garb of freedom of expression," Foreign Ministry spokesman Abdul Basit said. 
....."


----------



## WAQAS119

TexasJohn said:


> ....Supporters of an Islamist political party protested against Facebook in at least three cities in small and peaceful rallies. The government, which is unpopular among many Islamists for siding with the United States in the war against the Taliban and al-Qaida, *is hoping that the website bans will lessen anger in the days ahead.
> *



this is the most interesting part..............

Government of Pakistan may have banned it for some political reasons and not just on religious grounds.


----------



## Materialistic

US has banned half the worlds media in their country they don't allow such channels specially the news channels which bring the other side of the story with an excuse that they spread false propaganda against USA.

*Is any one here who can stand up and say worldwide that i Love Hitler and his doings or i support Holocaust ??? *

No, else you'll be burnt alive, no one will say that you have a right to show ur feelings or the freedom of expression, instead you'll be punished -reason !! hurting general public's sentiments.

Pakistani channels are not allowed in India there is a permanent ban!! 
(to Indians, im not commenting on that or bashing India, its your country u can do what u want)

So this world is full of such examples where countries do what ever they find to be securing their interests, so why cant we ??


----------



## Paksindhi

Too little Too late, my advise to him is, convert to islam, ask for forgiveness from ALLAH, and hope GOD forgives, otherwise HELL is waiting for this Pig.


----------



## scrumpy

Has this thread crossed the records set by the Sania Mirza thread yet ?


----------



## WAQAS119

scrumpy said:


> Has this thread crossed the records set by the Sania Mirza thread yet ?



not yet,,,, still fifty or so pages behind... lol


----------



## Spitfighter

graphican said:


> *@ KAK,
> The excuse of this act in the name of freedom of expression is NOT accepted.*


*

Not accepted? Surely you mean in Pakistan and/or the Muslim world. That don't fly here in the states. 




No we do not let anybody, let it be even yet another Muslim to say anything in the honor of Prophet Muhammad PBUH.

Click to expand...


Sure you don't, but only in Pakistan.




Every single person who participated in this contest has crossed the line of respect and must be treated the way we treat such peoples. We want Molly Dead and every single person who participated in the contest MUST be hanged.

Click to expand...


Lol good luck with that. Freedom of speech will be protected at any cost, and there ain't nothing fanatics like you can do about it, besides complain on the internet. You have a right NOT to be offended, you don't like it? don't pay attention! 

And to those drawing parallels between social norms and religion...No it isn't ok to walk up to someone and verbally assault them, it isn't ok to use racially derogatory words and it isn't ok to yell fire when there isn't one. 

If you don't understand why then its time to wake up and smell the coffee. Religion will not be treated on the same terms as people, not today and hopefully not tomorrow. Your personal beliefs are your business, not ours. The rest of society does not have to abide by the rules of YOUR beliefs unless of course you'd like to abide by ours.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

Paksindhi said:


> Great news, i hope its permanant. These websites must be given farm response.
> 
> You cant respect our religion and Prophet (SAW), ur choice but u will pay for it financially, coz that's the only language they understand.



financially ? lol Only Pakistan suffers from all this not youtube or FB. They hardly care.


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> They hardly care.



and how you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> and how you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



have you seen any response from Youtube or FB ? have FB closed the group, no. Pakistan isnt one of the major FB or youtube users unlike countries like the US or India. This infact will benefit FB and youtube as its free publicity and will only attract more attention towards the group Pakistan is opposing.


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> have you seen any response from Youtube or FB ? have FB closed the group, no. Pakistan isnt one of the major FB or youtube users unlike countries like the US or *India* . This infact will benefit FB and youtube as its free publicity and will only attract more attention towards the group Pakistan is opposing.



i don't want to repeat what has been discussed repeatedly in this thread.. search yourself in this thread and you will find ur answer.

and leave ur 'India is best' habbit


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> and how you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



On the other hand such censorship will only hurt Pakistan's economy ever more as such acts tend to dissuade companies from investing as you really dont know whats happening in the country. Unlike China which can offer its huge workforce and excellent infrastructure to compensate for its heavy censorship, Pakistan will only suffer from such over emotional acts. Blocking FB and youtube is like an ostrich putting its head in a hole, the problem does not go away only your point of view changes. Best thing to do was to avoid this whole thing and it would have gone away itself. But by now giving it wings, Pakistan will make matters worse.


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> i don't want to repeat what has been discussed repeatedly in this thread.. search yourself in this thread and you will find ur answer.



i did, other than immaturitish blogs reporting false news, there has been no official statement from either fb or youtube and they will not issue anything also. Frankly speaking they dont care.


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> i don't want to repeat what has been discussed repeatedly in this thread.. search yourself in this thread and you will find ur answer.
> 
> and leave ur 'India is best' habbit



youtube.co.in 

youtube has a dedicated website for India and India is among the top 10 revenue producers for youtube in terms of Ads. The recent IPL broadcasting was testament to youtube's place in Indian media and how much importance India gets from Youtube.

and i did not say India is the best or anything, so please dont put words in my mouth.


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> i did, other than immaturitish blogs reporting false news, there has been no official statement from either fb or youtube and they will not issue anything also. Frankly speaking they dont care.



Facebook upset over Pakistan ban due to Prophet Mohammed contest page | Herald Sun

do you think this is a fan boy blog!!!!!!!!! If yes then you r mad

and now me frankly speaking stop ur useless rants.


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> Facebook upset over Pakistan ban due to Prophet Mohammed contest page | Herald Sun
> 
> do you think this is a fan boy blog!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and now me frankly speaking stop ur useless rants.



ohh ya so upset, my point try to understand it- Did FB close the group - NO. Again FB does not care buddy, whats so tough to swallow about that ?


----------



## mikkix

Lets start a thread Holocaust is a fake....
Reply is must...


----------



## Paksindhi

mikkix said:


> Lets start a thread Holocaust is a fake....
> Reply is must...



couldn't agree more


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

mikkix said:


> Lets start a thread Holocaust is a fake....
> Reply is must...



Holocost was a very sad event. We cannot celebrate someone else's deat/anihilation. 
Down wit Zio Nazis but theye are plenty fo decent jews & yahudans !!!


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

EmO GiRl said:


> *Welcome to Brave New Pakistan!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> thats my photo bucket account



Now we know ur age............. u is just a neophyte!!!


----------



## FreekiN

drawmohammed.com

CONGRATZ.

THIS IS HOW YOU FIGHT THE INTERNET.

BOYCOTTING DOESNT DO SH1T.

GO TURKZ! W00T

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KeenGuy

This is all Muslims fault in the first place for getting so offended for this in the first place. Everybody is so stupid they created a worldwide hissy fit over this and now it is known that this offends us they are never going to stop. Never Ever. This nobody's fault except our stone age idiotic thinking fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KeenGuy

But all in all good for them for fighting back. I like that Turk melody they are playing.


----------



## asq

KeenGuy said:


> This is all Muslims fault in the first place for getting so offended for this in the first place. Everybody is so stupid they created a worldwide hissy fit over this and now it is known that this offends us they are never going to stop. Never Ever. This nobody's fault except our stone age idiotic thinking fault.



Keen guy. the troubleid not what you comprehend.

Trouble is these so called civilised people call themselves the cradle of Mannerism, of respectand indulge into disrespect than one wonders.

One cannot claim to be the most civilised when one is so disrespecfull. 

They can do what ever they want as long they stop claiming to be the best of the univesrs in mannerism.


----------



## Vassnti

Some one didnt know the difference between facebook and you tube and banned the wrong one over the cartoon day?

On the plus side hopefully people will now stop posting garbage from youtube as if it is some sort of reference library. 

On the down side once the loonies realise all they have to do is wave the blasphemy banner and a site gets closed. Wont be long till the only sites will be quotes from the Quran and the only **** will be babes in burqa's


----------



## pandamonkey

wrong information. She wasn't the one who started the facebook page.


----------



## no_name

Looks like a guys attempt to cash in on publicity. How hard is it to say sorry? But wheather the apology is sincere is another matter.

How much foresight do you actually need to see how these type of things will end up?


----------



## FreekiN

Youtube is just banned for today though right?

Anyways, Muslims win the day.

LINK = http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/58538-drawmohammed-com-hacked.html


----------



## KeenGuy

where can i get the full version of the music playing on the webpage? Anyone know?


----------



## Nima

lmao
this is so stupid!!! 
Now there will be 1000000000000 drawmohamad.coms 
why are muslims so stupid when it comes to such matters!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

FreekiN said:


> Youtube is just banned for today though right?
> 
> Anyways, Muslims win the day.
> 
> LINK = http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/58538-drawmohammed-com-hacked.html



you are too naive
you hack their site, they will open 50 more. 
This is why muslim countries are **** holes, nobody understands even simple politics.


----------



## Luftwaffe

nima there already are thousands of different websites against Islam what difference does it make any difference to add a few thousand more remember after nao geyarah thousands of website were launched..


----------



## Durran3

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



So much for Religion of peace... you silly panda.. now i suggest you get away from the civilized world and run around with the hyenas, they are probably more to your liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Patriot

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



how can you (Mods) allow such post on the forum or is it the freedom of expression....


----------



## Nima

luftwaffe said:


> nima there already are thousands of different websites against Islam what difference does it make any difference to add a few thousand more remember after nao geyarah thousands of website were launched..



don't you see how this whole drawmohammad day is because of what muslims did regarding the danish cartoons!?
watch this
http://www.********.com/view?i=d83_1274332734
If people hadn't behaved like animals you wouldn't have this today. I don't expect villagers in Afghanistan and Pakistan to understand this but you guys should. You give em a reaction, they will take advantage of it. I would too cuz you guys are tooooooo easy to play with. 
Now ban face book, ban you tube etc... 
In a year people in the street WILL BE WALKING WITH PICTURES OF MOHAMMAD ON THEIR T SHIRTS! 
You guys are making things worse and worse and worse.


----------



## Nima

here's a comment I found from a Danish guy about this issue:
"We Danes love drawing Muhammed and pissing off muslims.We are Vikings and we hate them.*When they threat us,we get even more excited.*
Muslims are making us famous all around the world.
Love it."

continue your stupidity and make ***** of yourselves muslims, REAL SMART. 
THIS ISN'T EVEN ABOUT FREEDOM OF SPEECH. This is about you guys learning simple *** politics. I learned this when I was 8. My brother used to repeat everything I said to annoy me so I would shut up and wait for him to get tired and leave. If I ever showed a reaction he would do it for weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Can someone in Pakistan confirm this for me, please? I have heard that thus far Google, Flickr, Wikipedia, Facebook and YouTube have been blocked/banned over this.


----------



## Creder

^ yeah they have


----------



## MilesTogo

mujahideen said:


> I dont think any religions allows you to leave it. Now what was being reffered to is in an Islamic government it is punishable to leave the Islamic religion. Now their are many who are Muslims in liveing in non-Muslim countries who convert.



Do you have any sources to prove this?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> lmao
> this is so stupid!!!
> Now there will be 1000000000000 drawmohamad.coms
> why are muslims so stupid when it comes to such matters!?



U remind me of my persian gal pal Alnaz. She was pissed as hell when they came out wid that movie called "300"..... people are so , so stupid!


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

self delete.....................


----------



## Pasban

Creder said:


> ^ yeah they have



Thanks Creder!


I have another question. What is the general consensus of opinion over the blocking/banning of the said websites amongst Pakistanis?


----------



## Creder

^ I dont think there is any other Nation who is fighting against this as are Pakistanis..look at the "Anti-Draw Muhammad Day" Groups on facebook..its has 37000 members, most of them pakistani


----------



## Nima

atmi_chuza said:


> U remind me of my persian gal pal Alnaz. She was pissed as hell when they came out wid that movie called "300"..... people are so , so stupid!



you fail
did we chop heads off? did we block sites? did we demonstrate?
no, we made videos showing what really happened and made video responses to 300 trailers on you tube.


----------



## maithil

may be some HALAL versions are already on their way...


----------



## Nima

Creder said:


> ^ I dont think there is any other Nation who is fighting against this as are Pakistanis..look at the "Anti-Draw Muhammad Day" Groups on facebook..its has 37000 members, most of them pakistani



that's because you guys and afghans are religious. Most Iranians and arabs aren't.


----------



## Creder

Nima said:


> you fail
> did we chop heads off? did we block sites? did we demonstrate?
> no, we made videos showing what really happened and made video responses to 300 trailers on you tube.



shut it

Over the past few years, the Iranian government has produced films, TV movies, and music videos about Israelis stealing the eyeballs of Palestinian Arab children, the Statue of Liberty as Satan, and President Bush as the reincarnation of Hitler, among countless others in the same vein.


Controlled response ? Iran ? you frikin kidding me you guys went to the UN over a frikin movie

Iran protests to UN over "300" | World War 4 Report




> Hollywood is another popular target of Iranian state-controlled films. A recent notable example was a special on the "Tom and Jerry" cartoons as a Zionist conspiracy.
> 
> The Iranian News Channel on July 27 did a report on Hollywood as a "weapon" of the Zionist lobby, with Disney being its leader. The report cited "Pirates of the Caribbean" as an example.
> 
> *Other Iranian government programs about Hollywood have been devoted to the "reality" of the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion," as well as claims that "The Diary of Anne Frank," "Schindler's List," "Driving Miss Daisy," and "The Matrix" are Zionist propaganda. Steven Spielberg is a frequent subject, as are what the government calls the "ugly Jewish actress Barbra Streisand" and the "deceptive Woody Allen, who confuses people about the Jews."*



oh and we're only blocking the contest, you guys are the one who had a holocaust contest

Holocaust Cartoon Contest In Iran - CBS News

go eat ur keboobs lil man


----------



## Lion Of Pakistan

hahaha good job TURKISH BROTHERS


----------



## Nima

Creder said:


> shut it
> 
> Over the past few years, the Iranian government has produced films, TV movies, and music videos about Israelis stealing the eyeballs of Palestinian Arab children, the Statue of Liberty as Satan, and President Bush as the reincarnation of Hitler, among countless others in the same vein.
> 
> 
> Controlled response ? Iran ? you frikin kidding me you guys went to the UN over a frikin movie
> 
> Iran protests to UN over "300" | World War 4 Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and we're only blocking the contest, you guys are the one who had a holocaust contest
> 
> Holocaust Cartoon Contest In Iran - CBS News
> 
> go eat ur keboobs lil man


you fail again
The Iranian govt is an arab wannabe anti Persian/Iranian islamist fundamentalist regime.
It is an undemocratic gang chosen by nobody! They're their own country within Iran. 
Anyways, when it comes to suicide bombings, head shopping, going crazy, religious fundematalism, and anything of this sort you Afghans and Pakistanis are always at the fore front. And I'm not talking about certain regimes and organizations w/in your societies. I'm talking about avg Pakistani and Afghan people. You guys are always ready to fight over Islam. An average arab or Iranian is much more relaxed and rational.


----------



## Patriot

Google is not banned..It was banned for a couple hour due to a glitch and same for wikipedia.Only youtube and fb are banned.


----------



## Creder

Nima said:


> you fail again
> The Iranian govt is an arab wannabe anti Persian/Iranian islamist fundamentalist regime.
> It is an undemocratic gang chosen by nobody! They're their own country within Iran.
> Anyways, when it comes to suicide bombings, head shopping, going crazy, religious fundematalism, and anything of this sort you Afghans and Pakistanis are always at the fore front. And I'm not talking about certain regimes and organizations w/in your societies. I'm talking about avg Pakistani and Afghan people. You guys are always ready to fight over Islam. An average arab or Iranian is much more relaxed and rational.



honestly i have no idea why you havent been banned yet, you are more of a nuisance than that jinxed_girl

anyways, i hope the mods do it this time


----------



## TechLahore

Nima said:


> you fail again
> The Iranian govt is an arab wannabe anti Persian/Iranian islamist fundamentalist regime.
> It is an undemocratic gang chosen by nobody! They're their own country within Iran.
> Anyways, when it comes to suicide bombings, head shopping, going crazy, religious fundematalism, and anything of this sort you Afghans and Pakistanis are always at the fore front. And I'm not talking about certain regimes and organizations w/in your societies. I'm talking about avg Pakistani and Afghan people. You guys are always ready to fight over Islam. An average arab or Iranian is much more relaxed and rational.



Please. Tone down the stereotypes and the rhetoric. Zawahiri and Usama, the fathers of terror, are neither Pakistani nor Afghan. The hijackers of 9/11... how many Pakistanis were on the list? It is the Arab Takfiri influence that has radicalized Afghanistan and some segments of Pakistani tribesmen. Money, foreign intelligence agencies, terrorists from other countries (Uzbekistan, many Arab countries) combined with Takfiri funding and Wahibi ideology makes for an explosive combination. None of these elements are Pakistani or Afghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nima

Creder said:


> honestly i have no idea why you havent been banned yet, you are more of a nuisance than that jinxed_girl
> 
> anyways, i hope the mods do it this time



I was banned and I will be banned again prolly, so don't worry.

But I'm really being serious. Even here in the West you Afghans and Pakistanis barely integrate with the locals (well at least here in vancouver). I've seen Afg/pakistani men(don't know how to tell the difference) walk around with foot long beards and traditional clothes (hat and everything) in the middle of down town on Friday nights!!!?

For you guys Islam is everything am I wrong?


----------



## Creder

^ keep it up id really like you to spout enough non-sense that convinces mods to ban you

And no in Pakistan we tend to believe Holocaust was real and neither do we have imaginary stealth fighters..we try to keep it real


----------



## Nima

TechLahore said:


> Please. Tone down the stereotypes and the rhetoric. Zawahiri and Usama, the fathers of terror, are neither Pakistani nor Afghan. The hijackers of 9/11... how many Pakistanis were on the list? It is the Arab Takfiri influence that has radicalized Afghanistan and some segments of Pakistani tribesmen. Money, foreign intelligence agencies, terrorists from other countries (Uzbekistan, many Arab countries) combined with Takfiri funding and Wahibi ideology makes for an explosive combination. None of these elements are Pakistani or Afghan.



True and yet arabs are still way more rational then you guys.
You have to consider the fact that Islam is their religion, so there is bound to be Osamas among them. 
There are 300 million arabs in the world and the vast majority of them are secular, rational, and easy going. Moroccans, Algerians, Lebanese, Iraqis, Syrians, many Palestinians, Emaratis, Jordanians, Bahrainis etc... 
In Canada I never see Afghans and Pakistanis mix with Canadians. I've seen a lot of you guys with long beards and intimidating clothes that have no place in this society. And worse of all, it's impossible to socialize with you guys because a lot of you live "by the book." Also lets go back to the middle east. How many Iranian/turkish/kurdish suicide bombers or terrorists do you see every year, if ever? Same with arab countries. Except the IRanian and saudi regime and Saudi/Egyptian citizens, the rest of the people are pretty easy going.


----------



## Creder

^ thankyou we like to love by the book


----------



## MilesTogo

SurvivoR said:


> Hahahaha what a loser! so manifestation of gods in rats? hmmm nice, now which one of ur gods do u see in a ***? and what about cockroaches... hmm and the fleas? wow u sure have some really shitty manifestations for ur gods... I pity them for how low have u brought them to be! Kuch haya karo... I have long shunned the path of ridiculing others as my faith doesn't allow it, so can't go to ur cheap chor levels... And the balls thingy ahh the fascination with balls and d**ks! I believe u guys worship that as well or is that too a manifestation... correct me if i m wrong again on this count. Go learn some manners of how to act with ur hosts when u r a guest. How many times do u need to be reminded!
> 
> btw how many chappals did u chori today?



What's wrong with cockroaches. Scientists have not been able to find any life form outside earth yet. All life forms including cockroaches are a miracle created by god or by someone like god. Why insult god's creation?

I would like to discuss the other part of your post, if mods allow that.


----------



## ejaz007

*Mobile companies also ban facebook *
Updated at: 1530 PST, Thursday, May 20, 2010


KARACHI: Mobile phone companies also banned facebook over blasphemous cartoons issue.

Lahore High Court on Wednesday ordered temporary ban on Facebook, which is holding a competition of caricatures of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). 

Mobile companies also ban facebook


----------



## ejaz007

*US cartoonist apologises*

WASHINGTON: An American cartoonist whose work inspired the controversial Everybody Draw Muhammed Page on Facebook has condemned the effort and issued an apology to Muslims. Molly Norris, of Seattle, drew a cartoon in April to protest the decision by the US television channel Comedy Central to cancel an episode of the popular show South Park over its depiction of the Prophet Muhammed (PBUH). In her cartoon, Norris satirically proposed May 20 as an Everybody Draw Muhammed Day. I apologise to Muslims and ask that this day be called off, the American cartoonist said. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Solomon2

Materialistic said:


> When it comes to take a stand its mostly Pakistan in favor of Muslims, saudi's are just lucky and they try to be leaders of Muslims worlwide just because Makkah and Madina exist their.


You know, I used to think it was just Jewish history that Pakistanis didn't know about, but I see that there's a great deal more ignorance out there than that. 

Of course the Saudis weren't "just lucky"! They _conquered_ Mecca and Medina with the Ikhwan, fanatic warriors, many of whom rebelled and were eventually gunned down by the Ibn Saud's own household troops. (The Ikhwan had rifles; Ibn Saud had machine guns.)


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> you fail
> did we chop heads off? did we block sites? did we demonstrate?
> no, we made videos showing what really happened and made video responses to 300 trailers on you tube.



yeah I saw the homos in the video who came to fight the brave greeks.!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Spartans! they surely kicked some narcissist butt! homos failed !!!


----------



## xdrive

adeos amigo said:


> Thanks for your concerns, But I bet it has more means of free speech then Australia, And that's why you are unaware of it.
> 
> BTW majority of Pakistanis are jubilant upon this ban, so no need to feel sad. Cheer up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adios



Australia has the most free speech in the world.

Anyone can say anything they like. I can criticize any religion and saying anything i like amount any religion.

Our government doesn't censor the media or the internet..



PakShaheen79 said:


> And its sad that in West Muslims are deprived of their right to dress the way they want.
> 
> Its also violation of human rights, and kind of freedom of expression



France isn't "the west"

In my country, you can wear what ever you like.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima you are the biggest idiot out there for generalizing about Pakistanis.

It was the arab who created the initial outrage over Prophet Muhammad drawing. 
Its the Turks now who are now mad and doing the web hackings towards these sites.

It was Eyeranians who funded terror insurgency in Iraq and Afghansitan

Let me show you something about ur idiotic iranian pride






next time i see iranian out here i am going to kick his butt cause of you.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> For you guys Islam is everything am I wrong?



I hope Iran is not everything for you , the shanshah worshippers. !
Israel is about to wipe you off the map then you will probably end up like OBL , like in a cave.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Losses worth thousands of dollars: Local firms suspend facebook ads​*
KARACHI: Facebook is bound to face losses worth hundreds of thousands of dollars as the website&#8217;s blockade in Pakistan has propelled local companies to suspend their advertisements and other commercial activities.

The Pakistan Telecomm-unication Authority (PTA) had blocked facebook on the directives of the Lahore High Court (LHC). On increasing popularity of facebook, hundreds of companies from the private sector were engaged in business with facebook for advertisement and commercial purposes.

Facebook, the international social network group, has nearly 2.4 million subscribers in Pakistan who daily click the website several times a day. It is the third most visited website in Pakistan after google.com and google.com.pk, according to the global web information company Alexa. _Pakistani subscribers have created hundreds of groups, activities and events on facebook besides personal pages. Dozens of companies in corporate sector and TV channels have also developed their audience on facebook.
_
Particularly, cellular phone companies have provided facebook access to subscribers through their connections. The subscribers could also update their facebook pages through SMS on their networks. _Talking to officials in the sector, it was revealed that the cellular phone companies have suspended their heavy advertisement campaigns and other activities from facebook after it was blocked in the country._

_According to officials, companies pay $1,200 to $2,500 monthly to facebook on every ad depending on its space, time and location. In addition to revenues from local companies, Pakistani subscribers generate additional revenues to facebook when they click on different links and ads on its pages that will also cause losses to the social networking site. &#8220;We have discontinued our advertisements till May 31 as there is no use of service promotion on inaccessibility of customers to the social networking platform,&#8221; an official of the company said requesting fort anonymity._

Cellular phone companies and its users other activities on facebook had also discontinued. The advertisements are likely to remain off the website after May 31 also as the ill content has badly affected the sentiments of customers.

During the last couple of days, cellular phone companies witnessed heavy traffic of SMS containing appeal to deactivate facebook accounts by different users. Before, the LHC&#8217;s decision a significant number of customers had deactivated their accounts on facebook and some of them found their accounts terminated by facebook on the creation of protest, holocaust and anti-Jewish blocks and activity in the last couple of days.

PTA, earlier, had blocked only the URL that contained blasphemous content; however, it directed all Internet Service Providers (ISPs) to block this website completely following LHC&#8217;s verdict issued on May 19. PTA is strictly monitoring ISPs traffic and ensured that the LHC&#8217;s order must be followed. The country has nearly five million Internet users on the network of 10 broadband operators and 50 other ISPs.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## kallol

I had asked these questions in another thread and I am asking again.

1. Is there any other Islamic country which has already banned Facebook citing this reason ?

2. If Pakistan is first then is Pakistan the most devout Islamic country in the world ?

If the above is true then this is a sure pointer to the evils of the society that has been created.

It would have served Pakistan better if Pakistan could have taken collective decision in OIC.

Hope you will introspect and analyse more holistically.


----------



## Nima

atmi_chuza said:


> yeah I saw the homos in the video who came to fight the brave greeks.!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Spartans! they surely kicked some narcissist butt! homos failed !!!



desperation is oooozing from that post

here's the hilarious part, most of the time soldiers who fought for Persia were either mercenaries or from non Persian territories. Your ancestors were those "homos"! ahahhaha what a dumb *** you are.
The only Persian soldiers were the elites like the immortals and Imperial guards. The Greeks gave the name "immortals" to the elite persian soldiers b/c they never lost. The Battle of Thermopylae or "300" was actually one of Persia's greatest wins over the Greeks. 

"When the body of Leonidas was recovered by the Persians, Xerxes, in a rage against Leonidas, ordered that the head be cut off and the body crucified. Herodotus observes that this was very uncommon for the Persians, as they had the habit of treating "valiant warriors" with great honor (the example of Pytheas, captured off Skiathos before the Battle of Artemisium strengthens this suggestion).[92][98] However, Xerxes was known for his rage, for instance, when he had the Hellespont whipped because it would not obey him.[28] After the Persians' departure, the Allies collected their dead and buried them on the hill. After the Persian invasion ended, a stone lion was erected at Thermopylae to commemorate Leonidas.[99] A full forty years after the battle, Leonidas' bones were returned to Sparta where he was buried again with full honors; funeral games were held every year in his memory.[91][100]

With Thermopylae now opened to the Persian army, the continuation of the blockade at Artemisium by the Allied fleet became irrelevant. The simultaneous naval Battle of Artemisium had been a tactical stalemate, and the Allied navy was able to retreat in good order to the Saronic Gulf where they helped to ferry the remaining Athenian citizens across to the island of Salamis.[89]

*Following Thermopylae, the Persian army proceeded to burn and sack the Boeotian cities which had not submitted to the Persians, Plataea and Thespiae; before marching on the now evacuated city of Athens.*[101] "


----------



## sparklingway

*The Facebook shame
*​Urban/urbane

Friday, May 21, 2010
Ahmad Rafay Alam

*There's a new joke doing the rounds: what's the difference between Facebook and the Lashkar-e-Taiba? Answer: Facebook is banned in Pakistan.
*
The Lahore High Court's un-technical appreciation of social networking sites, the mechanics of the Internet and its order to enforce a ban on Facebook are matched only by ludicrousness of the petition seeking the ban and the offensive prank that started this entire episode. 

*Here's another joke doing the rounds: Facebook has nothing to worry about. It can always re-appear under another name (Jamaat-ul-Facebook, anyone?).
*
*In Muhammad Mahboob vs The State (PLD 2002 Lahore 587), Mr Justice Ali Nawaz Chohan, dismissed evidence that had convicted a man of blasphemy as "unbelievable". While doing so, the court quoted an article, "What is Blasphemy", by Ayaz Amir on February 27, 2002 (when Ayaz Sahib wrote for another paper): "The greatest blasphemy of all is a child going hungry, a child condemned to the slow death of starvation. The miscarriage of justice is blasphemy. Misgovernment is blasphemy. An unconscionable gap between rich and poor is blasphemy. Denial of treatment to the sick, denial of education to the child, are alike examples of blasphemy."
*
*My friend Adil Najam posted the following on Pakistaniat.com ("Facebook Fiasco: What would Muhammad (PBUH) do?": "The one thing I am absolutely positive of, is that Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) would not have done what we are doing now: making an international public spectacle of ourselves. Most likely he would have just walked away and ignored (as he did those who threw garbage on him), he might have negotiated with Facebook on the basis of their own stated rules (the Hudabia model), he might have reasoned with the detractors. Nearly certainly Muhammad (PBUH) would have handled it with grace and with composure. Most importantly, the Prophet (PBUH) would have kept focusing on his own actions and proving his point with his own deeds rather than with slogans and banners."
*
One thing about this entire banning Facebook ado is the level of organisation displayed across the country. I may not agree with what they have managed to do, but I do appreciate that they could use Facebook (as many did) to organise their protests. Today I learn that the women's wing of the Jamat-e-Islami is organising a protest against Facebook. *Never mind that it has just been reported that a teenager was raped for four months in Lahore, the ladies of the JI (women's wing) have something to protest on this sunny May day. 
*
*We are a country entirely devoid of a sense of irony. Just before the PTA got around to enforcing the ban, someone I know updated her Facebook profile to inform people how pleased she was that Facebook had been banned.
*
I have used Facebook over the last year and a half to promote a cycling initiative aimed at raising awareness about sustainable urban planning, public transport and the importance of public space. Each week, friends and I would post onto our Facebook page, Critical Mass Lahore, inviting others to come join us for our trips through and around the city. In Islamabad and Karachi, too, urban activists used Facebook to promote similar cycling events in their cities. At the beginning of this year, the Shehr section of this paper's News on Sunday pages, voted Critical Mass Lahore and Zimmedar Shehri as two of the best things to have happened to Lahore in 2009. Zimmedar Shehri also used Facebook to launch and manage its incredibly popular campaign to get your hands dirty, literally, and clean up the country. Rise Pakistan, another social activism organisation with over 10,000 Facebook members, is also rendered paralysed. Someone I know runs their business on Facebook. Well, her business has been halted by the High Court order.

There is simply no justification  legal, ethical, moral, religious  for the High Court to have ordered a ban on the social network page. Our law is crystal clear: A person's rights cannot be impinged upon without notice. There are well over 40 million Facebook users in Pakistan. The alleged blasphemy is supposed to be taking place in the United States. Under what legal framework is it permissible for the rights of the overwhelming majority of lawful users of Facebook to be affected in this way? As a lawyer, I fail to understand both the petition and the High Court's order.

*This morning, via a text message sent to me by my mobile phone provider, I was informed that, on account of the High Court decision, the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority had also ordered the shutting down of Blackberry's messenger service. What common sense is being applied here? I have a contract with my mobile phone provider which, to my knowledge, neither my provider nor I have violated. I am at a loss to understand what legal justification exists to deprive me of my contractual rights. And it's not just about me: what legal sense is there in taking an action that has an immediately detrimental effect to the work of thousands of Pakistanis.*

There is now news that the free open-source encyclopaedia Wikipedia, has been shut down. There are also rumours to the effect that Youtube, which is a website which I use to watch television programmes and download the intellectually stimulating Ted Talks, have been blocked by the PTA as well.

Our response to the derogatory and blasphemous acts of others has been to harm only ourselves. The Lahore High Court is party to this shoot-yourself-in-the-foot approach. As someone said, banning Facebook is just like taking to Mall Road with Molotov cocktails. Except, in this case, the protagonists came from the gates of justice.

Manuel Castells once said that technology can be determined by political ideology. He referred to the ENIAC as an example: if Soviet Russia had the same technology as the scientists at MIT, they would not have used that technology to come up with an iPad. They would have used the technology, for sure, but their political ideology would not have directed in the direction of personal communication devices. 

Taking Castells' example,* I often remind people that, in Pakistan, we still do not manufacture televisions (we do assemble them, but bear with me). This is despite the fact that we have the technology to do so. The reason we don't is because we are still stuck in a political philosophy that believes that television is a medium by which "alien culture" is allowed to infiltrate our own. We will never be able to achieve technical capacity unless our political ideology allows us to. Now, with the High Court joining the chorus of misunderstanding on the issue of Facebook, I wonder how we will ever progress.*

The writer is an advocate of the high court and a member of the adjunct faculty at LUMS. He has an interest in urban planning. Email: ralam@nexlinx.net.pk


----------



## Nima

atmi_chuza said:


> I hope Iran is not everything for you , the shanshah worshippers. !
> Israel is about to wipe you off the map then you will probably end up like OBL , like in a cave.



That tin foil hat is a little bit too tight, take it off.

And yes, Iran is everything for me. Actually all IRanians worship Iran.
Even today the mullahs have banned all non Islamic groups except far right fascist groups even though fascism is banned under the constitution.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Google's back 



> Now we know ur age............. u is just a neophyte!!!



you got a revelation?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> And yes, Iran is everything for me. Actually all IRanians worship Iran.
> [/url]



This is exactly why it was taken away from you arrogant, cruel godless people! You oppressed just like the mullahs ...no different.
When it turns to rubble, then maybe you can make eye shadow from the dust! You will get smoked. Who is there to protect you ???? Imam Ali? but wait.......................


----------



## ejaz007

*Losses worth thousands of dollars: Local firms suspend facebook ads*
By Muhammad Yasir

KARACHI: Facebook is bound to face losses worth hundreds of thousands of dollars as the websites blockade in Pakistan has propelled local companies to suspend their advertisements and other commercial activities.

The Pakistan Telecomm-unication Authority (PTA) had blocked facebook on the directives of the Lahore High Court (LHC). On increasing popularity of facebook, hundreds of companies from the private sector were engaged in business with facebook for advertisement and commercial purposes.

Facebook, the international social network group, has nearly 2.4 million subscribers in Pakistan who daily click the website several times a day. It is the third most visited website in Pakistan after google.com and google.com.pk, according to the global web information company Alexa. Pakistani subscribers have created hundreds of groups, activities and events on facebook besides personal pages. Dozens of companies in corporate sector and TV channels have also developed their audience on facebook.

Particularly, cellular phone companies have provided facebook access to subscribers through their connections. The subscribers could also update their facebook pages through SMS on their networks. Talking to officials in the sector, it was revealed that the cellular phone companies have suspended their heavy advertisement campaigns and other activities from facebook after it was blocked in the country.

According to officials, companies pay $1,200 to $2,500 monthly to facebook on every ad depending on its space, time and location. In addition to revenues from local companies, Pakistani subscribers generate additional revenues to facebook when they click on different links and ads on its pages that will also cause losses to the social networking site. We have discontinued our advertisements till May 31 as there is no use of service promotion on inaccessibility of customers to the social networking platform, an official of the company said requesting fort anonymity.

Cellular phone companies and its users other activities on facebook had also discontinued. The advertisements are likely to remain off the website after May 31 also as the ill content has badly affected the sentiments of customers.

During the last couple of days, cellular phone companies witnessed heavy traffic of SMS containing appeal to deactivate facebook accounts by different users. Before, the LHCs decision a significant number of customers had deactivated their accounts on facebook and some of them found their accounts terminated by facebook on the creation of protest, holocaust and anti-Jewish blocks and activity in the last couple of days.

PTA, earlier, had blocked only the URL that contained blasphemous content; however, it directed all Internet Service Providers (ISPs) to block this website completely following LHCs verdict issued on May 19. PTA is strictly monitoring ISPs traffic and ensured that the LHCs order must be followed. The country has nearly five million Internet users on the network of 10 broadband operators and 50 other ISPs.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## KeenGuy

Israel is going to drop big bunker buster bombs in eyeran. How embarassing will it be to get bi.tched by the jews

they will spank you people.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

here is a nice read but then you are the product of its end result!!!
I dont think u guys love I-Ran , I think u guys #$%# I.Ran and no one cares about your past glories.

Drugs and prostitution 'soar' in Iran
Iranian students - general picture of demonstration
Many students are said to be neglecting prayers
A new report has, for the first time, acknowledged that prostitution and drug-taking are widespread among young Iranians.

The report says there are up to two-million drug addicts, some of them schoolchildren, with an estimated five tonnes of narcotics consumed every day in the capital, Tehran.

Prostitution is also said to be sharply increasing, along with divorce rates and suicides.

This report is just a true reflection of bitter realities in our society

Professor Hassan Bolkhari

The report comes from Mohammad Ali Zam, the head of Tehran's cultural and artistic affairs, who is seen as an influential figure.

His report found a dramatic rise in the problems between 1998 and 1999.

"Drug addiction is the rage among schoolchildren, prostitution has increased 635% among high school students and the (growth) rate of suicide in the country has exceeded the record by 109%," says the report.

Mr Zam says the average age of prostitutes has dropped from 27 to 20 years over the past few years, with a growing but unspecified number of women involved.

Report's findings
2m drug addicts
5 tonnes of opium used daily in Tehran
Drugs in schools and recreation centres
Average age of prostitutes falls to 20
90% of schoolgirl runways lured into prostitution
Suicide growth rate doubles
12m people living in poverty

Nearly all the young girls who run away from home end up as prostitutes, he said.

The report also finds that many young Iranians are neglecting their religious obligations.

"Seventy-five per cent of the country's 60m inhabitants and 86% of young students do not say their daily prayers," says the report.

The BBC's Reza Azam says the report - published in a newspaper - will have made shattering reading for many people in Iran

Rosy picture

Officials have generally painted a rosy picture of life since the Revolution in 1979, which placed great emphasis on personal morality as well as responsibility.

But the fact that such a grim picture has been published at all, is being seen as another sign of the rapid changes in Iran.

University professor Hassan Bolkhari, a cultural adviser to the education ministry, said speaking openly about such problems was a step towards combatting them.

Scene after riot by Iranian women
Poor living conditions have sparked riots by Iranian women

"So far, the establishment's approach was idealistic," he said.

"Fortunately, now we see there is a greater degree of realism. This report is just a true reflection of bitter realities in our society," he said.

Easy availability

The authorities in Iran have been unable to stem the flow of drugs across the border from Afghanistan, despite a desperate battle.

But Mr Zam's report says that easy availability of opium is only part of the problem. He says the young are turning to drugs because of a lack of any other alternative entertainment.

Poverty is also cited as a cause of some of the problems.

Mr Zam says 12m people live below the poverty line, and huge numbers are flocking to cities from villages.

The country has one of the world's youngest populations, with 35m people under the age of 20.

Uunemployment is rising as President Mohammed Khatami struggles to liberalise the economy.


----------



## KeenGuy

look at eyeranians big arab but kissers

people are moderate my a.s.s.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> Nima you are the biggest idiot out there for generalizing about Pakistanis.
> 
> It was the arab who created the initial outrage over Prophet Muhammad drawing.
> Its the Turks now who are now mad and doing the web hackings towards these sites.
> 
> It was Eyeranians who funded terror insurgency in Iraq and Afghansitan
> 
> Let me show you something about ur idiotic iranian pride
> 
> YouTube - Anti US and Israel demonstration in Iran
> 
> next time i see iranian out here i am going to kick his butt cause of you.


lmao
these are basijis!!!!
They are paramilitary! 
I'm talking about ordinary citizens. 
And I'm all for funding hezbollah and hamas! that's one of the only smart things this regime has done! what's wrong w/ having proxies to hurt your enemies!? 

and you won't kick anybodies but. I've seen your pictures. The minute you raise your voice to an Iranian he will drive over your balls and beard with his BMW. 
stupid ****

btw your mods are too ******* slow

ban me you ******* tali fucks


----------



## KeenGuy

your eyeranian soilders rape your women before execution. moderate my *** you scumbag.

I tell you when i see an eyeranian walking out to embassy here me n my buddies are going to give him a big a.s.s. kicking. see how these wimps will be able to put up a fight.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> lmao
> these are basijis!!!!
> They are paramilitary!
> I'm talking about ordinary citizens.
> And I'm all for funding hezbollah and hamas! that's one of the only smart things this regime has done! what's wrong w/ having proxies to hurt your enemies!?
> 
> and you won't kick anybodies but. I've seen your pictures. The minute you raise your voice to an Iranian he will drive over your balls and beard with his BMW.
> stupid ****
> 
> btw your mods are too ******* slow
> 
> ban me you ******* tali fucks



I love it when you scumbags generalize. i get off on that.


----------



## Nima

hahhahahhaha desperate pakis

I'm actually lmao 
even our basijis and arab wannabes are more civilized than 80% of your people. 

******* taliban 

freekin, how many babies do you have by now??? You pakis remind of your *** worshiping cousins.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> lmao
> these are basijis!!!!
> They are paramilitary!
> I'm talking about ordinary citizens.
> And I'm all for funding hezbollah and hamas! that's one of the only smart things this regime has done! what's wrong w/ having proxies to hurt your enemies!?
> 
> and you won't kick anybodies but. I've seen your pictures. The minute you raise your voice to an Iranian he will drive over your balls and beard with his BMW.
> stupid ****
> 
> btw your mods are too ******* slow
> 
> ban me you ******* tali fucks



always excuse they are besij and other eyeranian excuses. 

jewey is going to kick your butt, you are going to be punished by jewy. and not a damn thing you stupid ***** can do about it. jewey attack us we nuke them to hell. jewey going to SPANK you. hahahahahahaha.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> hahhahahhaha desperate pakis
> 
> I'm actually lmao
> even our basijis and arab wannabes are more civilized than 80% of your people.
> 
> ******* taliban
> 
> freekin, how many babies do you have by now??? You pakis remind of your *** worshiping cousins.



too bad you pussies are weak and can't even over throw your own government. we are not weak we will beat you eyeranians then we hand your skinny ***** to jewy who will punish you. then you go home and admajandidad will punish u even more. ahhh hahahahahahahahahhahahaa. you scumbag terrorist wanabe.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> your eyeranian soilders rape your women before execution. moderate my *** you scumbag.
> 
> I tell you when i see an eyeranian walking out to embassy here me n my buddies are going to give him a big a.s.s. kicking. see how these wimps will be able to put up a fight.



give him a good beating for me will ya? 
you ******* idiot, do you think I give a **** about regime's men?
they're one of you! Ugly, bearded disgusting looking allah worshipers


----------



## KeenGuy

how pathetic. now time to get butt kicked by basijj. hahahah then jewey. hahahaha.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> too bad you pussies are weak and can't even over throw your own government. we are not weak we will beat you eyeranians then we hand your skinny ***** to jewy who will punish you. then you go home and admajandidad will punish u even more. ahhh hahahahahahahahahhahahaa. you scumbag terrorist wanabe.



well at least we have a govt


----------



## sparklingway

Facebook has removed the "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day!" as far as I can see. The link is diverted back to your homepage. 

The page has been closed by Facebook.

But as far as I see it's not a victory. Muslims, especially the flag bearers from the "Fort of Islam" as usual took the irrational path; started abusing the ones who were posting offensive material, created anti-jewish and anti-holocaust pages for no reason (as there was no proof of overwhelming Jewish membership of the group and Pakistanis being the antisemites they are have to associate everything with _Yahoodi saazish_), and I don't know why celebrated when a "ban" was placed on Facebook. Somehow burying their faces in the sand and denying that people out their would most definitely continue with their hatespeech appealed to them.

Facebook took a long time, longer than necessary to delete the page but we have to understand that depictions of religious figures aren't as controversial to the content managers on Facebook as they are to devout Muslims. Had the depictions been as offensive as the ones posted in the last 24 hrs, I'm pretty sure Facebook would have deleted the account as they do with most offensive stuff. Facebook also had to keep in mind the backlash it would have to face from freedom of speech activists if it deleted the page,. Nonetheless, Facebook should have been more forthcoming.

This is not a Pakistani victory wither nor has Facebook given into pressure after our "ban". 

I received this mail today from my usually knee-jerk Pan-Islamist friend :- "The boycott made by the Muslims against Facebook last 2 dayz, their losses are reached to two billion Euro if we continue, aftr 7 days it would reach around 40 billion Euro. Plz spread as much as u can. Hazrat Mohammad (SAW) Believers dont stop this msg in inbox"

Facebook's revenue last year was 650 million USD expected to rise to 1.1 Bn USD this year. Somehow the interweb jihadis know about 2 Bn Euro losses. Who am I to question their numbers? I might be declared an apostate if i question their numbers even. 

"Defenders of Internet Freedom" faced the wrath of Maulvi brigade when they were trying to hold a press conference at the KPC. Ji charged u KPC office and started sloganeering and intolerant journalists accused them of being insensitive, hurting other's sentiments and one even called them _kafirs_. They were just campaigning against idiotic bans which they contended were unconstitutional.

My friend Rafay is filing a petition before the LHC today demanding cancellation of the ban for the group has been deleted. I hope Khwaja Sharif gets back into his senses and cancels the irrational ban.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> give him a good beating for me will ya?
> you ******* idiot, do you think I give a **** about regime's men?
> they're one of you! Ugly, bearded disgusting looking allah worshipers



haha, i give you foreigners a good beating. trust me when i see another eyeranian he will cry for his momma. you people are scared like little girls. no balls. run away, all you have is big talk. now jewey is going to spank you.

whole world hates u, u can't do nothing. sanction here and there. hahahahaha.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Okay, this thread is officially derailed!  But Fun nevertheless

Pakistanis and Iranians Slugging it out  Why dont you guys shake hands and chant death to Israel?  

Seriously, its a shame, one day you guys tell Pakistan should nuke Israel, now Pakistanis want Israelis to bomb Iran to the Stone Age! Take a stand! 

Anyways, I would like to add that, the more sensitive Muslims become, the more you expect stuff like this. Ignoring is the best way. The Internet is too Big to be censored, its of no use!!


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> how pathetic. now time to get butt kicked by basijj. hahahah then jewey. hahahaha.



haha 
you have nothing on me ****.
keep it coming, I wanna see if you can actually come up with smtg proper.


----------



## KeenGuy

haha you weak pathetic people. eyeran the best my ***. amadanijad kicking your weak crybaby butt.


----------



## Nima

ahmeddsid said:


> Okay, this thread is officially derailed!  But Fun nevertheless
> 
> Pakistanis and Iranians Slugging it out  Why dont you guys shake hands and chant death to Israel?
> 
> Seriously, its a shame, one day you guys tell Pakistan should nuke Israel, now Pakistanis want Israelis to bomb Iran to the Stone Age! Take a stand!
> 
> Anyways, I would like to add that, the more sensitive Muslims become, the more you expect stuff like this. Ignoring is the best way. The Internet is too Big to be censored, its of no use!!



how many babies did you make while writing that?


----------



## All-Green

Nima said:


> you are too naive
> you hack their site, they will open 50 more.
> This is why muslim countries are **** holes, nobody understands even simple politics.



You can choose to disagree with the action of some, but do not abuse a whole bunch of countries altogether for being Muslim.


----------



## KeenGuy

hahahahahahahah, what a bunch of wussies, anyother people get abused like this? hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> haha you weak pathetic people. eyeran the best my ***. amadanijad kicking your weak crybaby butt.



even here we're still better than you brownies.
we actually have a government to beat our ***.


----------



## azfar

she wast the one but jewish lobby.


----------



## KeenGuy

wah wah wah where is my vote. bunch of sissies.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Nima said:


> even here we're still better than you brownies.
> we actually have a government to beat our ***.



i love it again when you eyeranian generalizes. all paks are brown. lol. 

i've seen u eyeranians look worser than gulf arabs.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> hahahahahahahah, what a bunch of wussies, anyother people get abused like this? hahahahahahahhahahaha



yeah **** women
how many million **** women are murdered in honor killings each year? 
All in all less than 100 died in IRan over the past year. I'll bet my life savings that 10 times more pakis died in honor killings over the past month alone.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> even here we're still better than you brownies.
> we actually have a government to beat our ***.



LOL brownies VS keer less persians. !!!


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> wah wah wah where is my vote. bunch of sissies.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> i love it again when you eyeranian generalizes. all paks are brown. lol.
> 
> 
> i've seen u eyeranians look worser than gulf arabs.


well in Iran we have 54 ethnic back grounds. Less than 50 are Persian. A lot of people near **** land look identical to you retards.


----------



## KeenGuy

look how you people love your leader who sticks pole in your *** everyday. 
you fruitcake drug addicted aids infected losers. you do some heroin today nimbo?


----------



## Nima

atmi_chuza said:


> LOL brownies VS keer less persians. !!!


hahhahahhahahah the irony!!!
don't Indians have the smallest dicks in the world!?


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> yeah **** women
> how many million **** women are murdered in honor killings each year?
> All in all less than 100 died in IRan over the past year. I'll bet my life savings that 10 times more pakis died in honor killings over the past month alone.



we seldom do honor killings you stupid idiot. we are not arab or afghan u turd face. now go chant I hate U.S.A. and have them manipulate you idiots and topple your gov't again you people are NOT smart. we are ALOT smarter than you retards.


----------



## sparklingway

Page has been deleted, move on guys.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Must be nice being persian.............. got nothing better to do than go on no Iranian forums & not minding your own biz. I do remember thousands of you in my country as refugees. people took you in as brothers & sister!


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> look how you people love your leader who sticks pole in your *** everyday.
> you fruitcake drug addicted aids infected losers. you do some heroin today nimbo?



no mate, but I did **** a **** in the *** today.
jk, I wouldn't touch you pakis even if you washed yourselves with acid.

And you know why there are so many addicts in IRan? b/c of Afghanistan but our people have money to throw away on drugs. You retards have to spend it on food.


----------



## KeenGuy

they came here crying like little bitches. please save us from adanadinajaad.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Nima said:


> hahhahahhahahah the irony!!!
> don't Indians have the smallest dicks in the world!?


----------



## Kompromat

^ Well that is your ususal critical style once again sir but what do you think that should have been done.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> we seldom do honor killings you stupid idiot. we are not arab or afghan u turd face. now go chant I hate U.S.A. and have them manipulate you idiots and topple your gov't again you people are NOT smart. we are *ALOT smarter than you retards.*



lol

anyways thanks for the lols
I'm off.

you guys have some extraordinarily slow mods here btw


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> no mate, but I did **** a **** in the *** today.
> jk, I wouldn't touch you pakis even if you washed yourselves with acid.
> 
> And you know why there are so many addicts in IRan? b/c of Afghanistan but our people have money to throw away on drugs. You retards have to spend it on food.



you love drugs, being tansvetites (your gov't funds operations), being open faggots. of course you would not want a pakistani girl you would want a guy, perhaps a jewy. after he spanks you and makes eyeran do what israel wants it to do.


----------



## ptldM3

What the flip, is Google really blocked? Does this mean Pakistani males cant get access to  that sucks


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> lol
> 
> anyways thanks for the lols
> I'm off.
> 
> you guys have some extraordinarily slow mods here btw



run off coward, while we eat popcorn and watch basijj beat you idiots senseless everday and watch you people cry like little girls. that is your pride. have pride for being bitches, cant even stand up for yourselfs.


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> you love drugs, being tansvetites (your gov't funds operations), being open faggots. of course you would not want a pakistani girl you would want a guy, perhaps a jewy. after he spanks you and makes eyeran do what israel wants it to do.



you mean like what the US id doing to you right?

you pakis are being attacked by Americunts but you have the audacity to talk **** about Iran, the only independent country in the middle east. Suck on my 2500 year old persian dick slave.


----------



## KeenGuy

look at you idiots getting your *** beat. oh btw look at how you idiots look like your idol the gulf arabs


----------



## Nima

KeenGuy said:


> run off coward, while we eat popcorn and watch basijj beat you idiots senseless everday and watch you people cry like little girls. that is your pride. have pride for being bitches, cant even stand up for yourselfs.



sorry, civilized people don't blow themselves up. What would be our difference from pakis and Afghans if we fought with guns and bombs? That is why **** land is such a **** hole! I would actually rather live in Afghanistan, cuz at least they don't make babies like ******* rats.

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




KeenGuy said:


> look at you idiots getting your *** beat. oh btw look at how you idiots look like your idol the gulf arabs



are you literate? 
most Iranians aren't Persian.


----------



## sparklingway

Black Blood said:


> ^ Well that is your ususal critical style once again sir but what do you think that should have been done.



I am overly critical, can't change myself.

Could have remained peaceful and used social networking itself to organize campaigns for deleting it. Could have resisted attempts at labeling "jews" as usual and not creating anti-holocaust pages. Could have resisted not posting profanity on the inflammatory page. Could have been more respective of liberty to choose for oneself rather than appointing state to choose for the entire people. And yes, could have ignored the event and not let it become as big as it became. Could have let haters be haters and let rationality prevail. 

Censorship = Fascist ; as simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azfar

juts do Options >>> Delete >>> Yes


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> you mean like what the US id doing to you right?
> 
> you pakis are being attacked by Americunts but you have the audacity to talk **** about Iran, the only independent country in the middle east. Suck on my 2500 year old persian dick slave.



we are the MOST powerful Islamic nation and we acheived this in only 63 years. we built ourselfs from dirt. we had nothing after the partition but a textile factory that a hindu burned before he left for india. next 100 years image how massively powerful we will be. while israel will be spaking you and you will be hiding underneath your bed from u.s.a. threats.

your 2500 years my ***. bunch of idiots can't develop nothing. we can have you at your knees if we wanted to. and you typical reaction cry just like when the basji beats you.


----------



## KeenGuy

Nima said:


> sorry, civilized people don't blow themselves up. What would be our difference from pakis and Afghans if we fought with guns and bombs? That is why **** land is such a **** hole! I would actually rather live in Afghanistan, cuz at least they don't make babies like ******* rats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> are you literate?
> 
> at least
> most Iranians aren't Persian.



don't worry there are eyeranians in afghanistan who joined al-queada. don't think we do not know you arab *** kisser. uh-huh you eyeranians blew yourselfs up at your guard post. there was a carbombing in iran before and more that we know aobut you.


----------



## ejaz007

Facebook is loosing revenue no doubt about that. How much needs to be verified.


----------



## fallstuff

Nima said:


> I was banned and I will be banned again prolly, so don't worry.
> 
> But I'm really being serious. Even here in the West you Afghans and Pakistanis barely integrate with the locals (well at least here in vancouver). I've seen Afg/pakistani men(don't know how to tell the difference) walk around with foot long beards and traditional clothes (hat and everything) in the middle of down town on Friday nights!!!?
> 
> For you guys Islam is everything am I wrong?



You remind me the movie American Desi.

Ever took a stroll in Brooklyn, NY city ? Those guys with foot long beards seem to be comfortable in their skin, you are not.


----------



## fallstuff

Nima said:


> sorry, civilized people don't blow themselves up. What would be our difference from pakis and Afghans if we fought with guns and bombs? That is why **** land is such a **** hole! I would actually rather live in Afghanistan, cuz at least they don't make babies like ******* rats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> are you literate?
> most Iranians aren't Persian.



Seemed like you have a good head on your shoulder, a proud Persian. But now you are a dead man walking.


----------



## KeenGuy

nobody will disrespect us Pakistanis. We have come a long way in 63 years. An acheivement that nobody else with our land and populaiton size has accomplished.


----------



## Abu Basit

excellent move by GoP thankx to LHC orders. each and every single website showing blasphemous images should be blocked.


----------



## KeenGuy




----------



## KeenGuy




----------



## All-Green

Keenguy,

We should not generalize, every country has its issues.
Please refrain from engaging further in this mudslinging.
Most Iranians are a wonderful people, just like Pakistanis.
They may be different but they share many things with us as well.

Thank you.

Nima,

You do not know the average Pakistani as well as you think you do.
Worshiping Allah and following the book is not something wrong or to be made fun of.
The divine books teach values of life and seek to establish high morals.
It is men who become savages, whether they follow the book or not...

Pakistanis are quite a diverse people, you seek to dismiss any generalization of the Iranians but when it comes to Pakistan you are doing the exact opposite.
You can clearly see the diversity of views held by Pakistanis on this forum, kindly note that this is applicable to most of Pakistan.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Seriously, where do they make people like you Nima? Cut the Cwap and get back on topic!! And Yes, We are making lots of babies in India, but you guys suck up to the same baby makers enough and enough


----------



## AstanoshKhan

As much as this angers me, like nothing else can in this life, and even brings tears to my eyes, we mustn't be lead astray during these angry moments.

The Prophet PBUH is our greatest example, and he was insulted and assaulted on many occasions, and he did not seek revenge or lose control of his emotions, he stayed patient, and steadfast, and that is exactly what we must do, in these circumstances.

Or how about the story of Ali R.A, when he was about to strike a man with his sword on the battle field. Until the man spat on Ali R.A.

What did Ali R.A do? He let the man be, and walked away.

When asked, why did you let him be, he said "when I was fighting with him on the battle field, it was for Allah SWT, but when he spat on me, it became personal, so I couldn't kill for that"

Look how many times the Prophet PBUH and his companions spared people, for example the man that walked in the Mosque and urinated in the Middle of it, what did the Prophet PBUH say to the companions when they were ready to attack him?

He told them, let him finish, do not interrupt him, then he took the man aside and explained to him, where he was! 

And there are thousands of similar stories.

Einstein once said,

"People fight for religion, kill for religion, but don't follow religion."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

ok so FB is world largest company? earning more then 356 Billion Euro/year?


----------



## Patriot

Sparklingway is a Yahoodi agent involved in huge zionist conspiracy to defame muslims who are doing a lot of constructive things like they burn their own country property in protests..Anyway in All Serious sparklingway the hatred is too deep.Even my close friends who are very liberal would sometimes say jews are evil they can never be friends etc.Jews huge conspiracy against Muslim countries...muslim countries have billions of hidden wealth but yahoodis wont let the muslims discover it.Not sure why our countrymen are so crazy and the judiciary can' these judges ban ttp etc and cant CJ take strong suo moto notice against Taliban activites.


----------



## Fracker

I think if someone is asking for forgiveness then We are muslims, and we know Allah forgives if someone ask for forgiveness from kind heart.

Yes, my reaction was also like "why the hell he/she done this 1st place, as she knew about muslims reaction over Denmarks cartoonist step etc"


----------



## Rain

Bycot shuld be maintain as long as as FB is forgotten in the ourpart of the world. i dont bother about they make money or loose. i think we should keep protesting.


----------



## My-Analogous

The only language they know is $$$$$$, so i stop using facebook and they lost $ 2.5/person and please join me for the same, after all we are 1.2 billion Muslim people.

Please can any one start new thread about boycott facebook because i forget how to make new thread and also remind me


----------



## deepak75

graphican said:


> She should be hanged with her tongue and then shot in the middle of skull. Such brains do not deserve to live and I am praying that she would suffer an exemplary death.



It is strange that there were no such calls after the destruction and desecration of the Bamiyaan buddhas.

So now if anyone is even apologizing for what she feels hurt the sentiments of the muslim community, you want to hang her by her tongue and exemplary death!!!!

Quite a Talibanish justice approach I must say..


----------



## Pasban

Creder said:


> ^ I dont think there is any other Nation who is fighting against this as are Pakistanis..look at the "Anti-Draw Muhammad Day" Groups on facebook..its has 37000 members, most of them pakistani



Creder meiney sirf yeh poohcha thah kayh kitneh Pakistani hukumat kay in bans/blocks kay saath hain aur kitne nahin. Yeh nahi pucha tha kay kitne aur mulkon ki awam ne saath dia hai ya nahi.


----------



## Patriot

If Facebook was making 2 billion euro/day then you would see Facebook taking over Google Inc, Yahoo inc and MSFT.


----------



## Pasban

Nima said:


> that's because you guys and afghans are religious. Most Iranians and arabs aren't.



Nima I think one shouldn't make such generalizations on Iranians. They come in all shades, shapes and sizes. For instance, your views and mine do not meet on most occasions as you know well.


----------



## Pasban

Nima said:


> you fail again
> The Iranian govt is an arab wannabe anti Persian/Iranian islamist fundamentalist regime.
> It is an undemocratic gang chosen by nobody! They're their own country within Iran.



The Iranian government is not an Arab "wannabe" and I don't see how it is Anti Persian/Iranian. It is an Islamic republic hence the virtues it follows are derived from Islamic teachings.


----------



## Pasban

KeenGuy said:


> It was Eyeranians who funded terror insurgency in Iraq and Afghansitan



For maintaining a good atmosphere here I would prefer it if you say "Iranians" instead of what you wrote. It is disrespectful in general.

Also, explain the terror bit further.

Thanks.


----------



## Pasban

> This is exactly why it was taken away from you arrogant, cruel godless people! You oppressed just like the mullahs ...no different.
> When it turns to rubble, then maybe you can make eye shadow from the dust! You will get smoked. Who is there to protect you ???? Imam Ali? but wait.......................



What was taken away from Iran? Also, abstain from making generalizations about the people of Iran. There are as many variations amongst Iranians as Pakistanis. Also, what is the reference made to Emam Ali (A)?


----------



## KeenGuy

@ pasban

iranians were behind insurgency in iraq to keep the u.s. in a longer drawn out war so they would not attack iran. they supplied weapons, funds to insurgents and sent insurgent into iraq. the iranians mullahs were scared that after only 3 weeks iraq fell and they were sure that they were sure Bush was going to attack them next. 

one famous example:

the usa knew this and they almost captured an iranian intelligence officer or diplomat (something to this effect) who was behind this in iraq but he escaped and he was seen the next day at the U.N. face to face with condelezza rice, who sent the orders or was apart of the team who sent the orders to capture/kill him.

iranians also also had a minor hand in afghanistan insurgency for the same above mentioned reasons.

this is well known, look it up.


----------



## Pasban

atmi_chuza said:


> I hope Iran is not everything for you , the shanshah worshippers. !
> Israel is about to wipe you off the map then you will probably end up like OBL , like in a cave.



"We do not Worship Iran. We worship Allah for nationalism is another word for paganism. I say let this land of Iran burn. I say let this land of Iran go up in smoke, provided that Islam emerges triumphant in the world" - Emam Khomeini (1980)

I worship no man. The title "Shahenshah" (King of Kings) is reserved for Allah swt alone. 

Lastly, Israel cannot wipe Iran off the map. This is an over-estimation of Israel on your part.


----------



## Awesome

sparklingway said:


> I am overly critical, can't change myself.
> 
> Could have remained peaceful and used social networking itself to organize campaigns for deleting it. Could have resisted attempts at labeling "jews" as usual and not creating anti-holocaust pages. Could have resisted not posting profanity on the inflammatory page. Could have been more respective of liberty to choose for oneself rather than appointing state to choose for the entire people. And yes, could have ignored the event and not let it become as big as it became. Could have let haters be haters and let rationality prevail.
> 
> Censorship = Fascist ; as simple as that


Different people did different things. You can't slap the actions of one group over the other.

The biggest competing page was "Against Everybody draw muhammad day", not the holocaust page, with like 70,000 followers.

Oh and

Forgive them for Draw Muhammad Day | Facebook

So far no riots and bomb blasts, which is good.


----------



## KeenGuy

Pasban said:


> Lastly, Israel cannot wipe Iran off the map. This is an over-estimation of Israel on your part.



oh yes it can. don't fool yourself. 

Israel has several hundred nukes that all can reach Iran.


----------



## Pasban

KeenGuy said:


> @ pasban
> 
> iranians were behind insurgency in iraq to keep the u.s. in a longer drawn out war so they would not attack iran. they supplied weapons, funds to insurgents and sent insurgent into iraq. the iranians mullahs were scared that after only 3 weeks iraq fell and they were sure that they were sure Bush was going to attack them next.



Yes, the Iranian government did support the insurgency in Iraq but they weren't the only government involved. Notably there were governments such as Saudi Arabia and others and the United States used proxies as well. Moreover, the Iranian people morally supported the resistance. 

I doubt the Iranian government was "scared" as you say and I ask you to further explain the cowardice on part of the Iranian government. Their stance also does not prove that moreover. 




> the usa knew this and they almost captured an iranian intelligence officer or diplomat (something to this effect) who was behind this in iraq but he escaped and he was seen the next day at the U.N. face to face with condelezza rice, who sent the orders or was apart of the team who sent the orders to capture/kill him.



I have no heard of this particular case. There are other similar cases as well. I will check back on the one you speak of and refer it to you afterwards.



> iranians also also had a minor hand in afghanistan insurgency for the same above mentioned reasons.
> 
> this is well known, look it up.



The stance of Iran contradicts US foreign policy ambitions. I think this is obvious already. I fail to see the point sir.


----------



## Pasban

KeenGuy said:


> oh yes it can. don't fool yourself.



Perhaps I won't fool myself if you can convince of it through logic that Israel can "wipe Iran off the map" as you have stated earlier.


----------



## KeenGuy

Pasban said:


> Perhaps I won't fool myself if you can convince of it through logic that Israel can "wipe Iran off the map" as you have stated earlier.



it has several hundred nukes that all can reach iran. if you can't put 2 and 2 together from this then there is no hope for you.


----------



## Comet

Google Working fine with me.


----------



## Pasban

KeenGuy said:


> it has several hundred nukes that all can reach iran. if you can't put 2 and 2 together from this then there is no hope for you.



So you are suggesting that Israel intends to send a massive barrage of hundreds of nuclear tipped weapons and systematically cleanse the entirely of the Iranian population altogether so as to wipe it off the map? Seriously?


----------



## KeenGuy

Pasban said:


> Yes, the Iranian government did support the insurgency in Iraq but they weren't the only government involved. Notably there were governments such as Saudi Arabia and others and the United States used proxies as well. Moreover, the Iranian people morally supported the resistance.
> 
> I doubt the Iranian government was "scared" as you say and I ask you to further explain the cowardice on part of the Iranian government. Their stance also does not prove that moreover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no heard of this particular case. There are other similar cases as well. I will check back on the one you speak of and refer it to you afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> The stance of Iran contradicts US foreign policy ambitions. I think this is obvious already. I fail to see the point sir.



i don't give a damn what you doubt or what you believe. 

the iranians were so damn scared they sent a letter through a third channel to the white house agreeing to all terms that u.s. sees fit for Iran after baghdad fell. the white house ignored this, the iranians started to do terrorism in iraq.

I know more about this that you. 

Iran had the biggest hand in Iraq insurgency.

anyways what is wrong with you? 

why would you ask me to explain this and tell me you already know this and you fail to see the point in this, you doubt this.

don't distrub me with your foolishness anymore.


----------



## Creder

lol asim but only 20 people liked that


----------



## Pasban

KeenGuy said:


> i don't give a damn what you doubt or what you believe.
> 
> the iranians were so damn scared they sent a letter through a third channel to the white house agreeing to all terms that u.s. sees fit for Iran after baghdad fell. the white house ignored this, the iranians started to do terrorism in iraq.



Sir if you do not care for what I believe than I have the write to say the same. In any case you have not substantiated your claims of cowardice. If one is to make a claim then he ought to be able to defend it and a claim should be backed my some fact in which case it should be prove-able. 



> I know more about this that you.



Then please demonstrate so.



> Iran had the biggest hand in Iraq insurgency.



Arguably, yes.



> anyways what is wrong with you?
> 
> why would you ask me to explain this and tell me you already know this and you fail to see the point in this, you doubt this.
> 
> don't distrub me with your foolishness anymore.



What is wrong with me? I have only asked you to explain what you have said backed up with your reasoning. That is my fault alone.

I asked you to explain what I did not know of and to prove your claims.

I don't see how this is "foolishness" also. I'd rather call it a debate.


----------



## Awesome

Just stick to this one thread, when we have to merged 20 + threads from several forums, you know people are getting trigger happy with the new thread button.


----------



## kugga

Pasban said:


> *"We do not Worship Iran. We worship Allah for nationalism is another word for paganism. I say let this land of Iran burn. I say let this land of Iran go up in smoke, provided that Islam emerges triumphant in the world" - Emam Khomeini (1980)*
> 
> I worship no man. The title "Shahenshah" (King of Kings) is reserved for Allah swt alone.
> 
> Lastly, Israel cannot wipe Iran off the map. This is an over-estimation of Israel on your part.



Great Words


----------



## LicencetoKill

Asim Aquil said:


> This is outrageous, if true. Can someone confirm this?
> 
> It is not the fault of Youtube that someone is posting some anti-Islamic material on it. You can always not watch it.
> 
> Youtube is one of the greatest inventions of the internet. This is just outrageous!



A??H???... tell me one thing when on youtube and facebook, you can't publish some one picture or upload video, if some one report that its offensive or piracy they will delete that picture or video at the spot.


----------



## LicencetoKill

Asim Aquil said:


> But Youtube is not supposed to poison people's minds! It's a source of educational documentaries and tens of Pro-Pakistani, patriotic videos are linked from our site alone. It provides a means for cheap/easy video blogging, a place where we can all become vbloggers.
> 
> 
> If you are an adult and you're watching those obscene videos then its YOUR fault. If your child is watching them, then you should do a better job in regulating what your child watches!
> 
> 
> All examples of things that are wrong.
> 
> 
> Don't see haraam things online! Why is your imaan so weak that you have to be physically banned from doing haraam things and you can't choose not to do haraam things?



if I put your pictures naked or your family pictures naked what will be your reaction....


----------



## Awesome

LicencetoKill said:


> if I put your pictures naked or your family pictures naked what will be your reaction....


I'll call you something mean and move on. Your fake pictures does not make it true.

I won't kill you for sure.


----------



## My-Analogous

Black Blood said:


> ^ Well that is your ususal critical style once again sir but what do you think that should have been done.



Simple don't use facebook like did and per hit they earn $2.5 from advertising so they lost my $2.5 and if u join it will $5


----------



## Awesome

LicencetoKill said:


> A??H???... tell me one thing when on youtube and facebook, you can't publish some one picture or upload video, if some one report that its offensive or piracy they will delete that picture or video at the spot.
> 
> 2nd a friend of mine just wrote "dead to american" his account was deleted from Facebook....
> 
> be a muslim not a hindu.....


Yeah because your friend is saying "DEATH TO AMERICA". Your freedoms ends when it starts to call on for people's deaths and physical harm.

I would ban people if someone said Death to Pakistan over here as well. For that matter even death to America... even Death to India. That is just not the way mature and civilized people behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> We worship Allah *for nationalism is another word for paganism*



My Goodness!!! thats what i can say about the people who believe in it


----------



## Durran3

@Nima 

Although i agree with you on the part that Most Iranians that I've met are pretty rational and chilled out but it was your retarded mullah who put a Fatwa on Salman Rushdi. I bet all those people protesting on Exiling Salman Rushdi never read Satanic verses OR have a Facebook Account.


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Yeah because your friend is saying "DEATH TO AMERICA". Your freedoms ends when it starts to call on for people's deaths and physical harm.
> 
> I would ban people if someone said Death to Pakistan over here as well. For that matter even death to America... even Death to India. That is just not the way mature and civilized people behave.



But you also know that facebook also got a report function where it allows you to report page if it is a *"direct call for violence"* or if peoples are discussing *"Racist/Hate speach"*. Last time i checked if i am offended with something i have all the rights to report the page and usually the page gets deleted after a while.

Don't you think when peoples called Prophet Muhammad S.A.W a *Child Molester* on that Fb page or drawn cartoons and peoples came on street it was a *direct call for violance?* read the comments of the peoples who were *indirectly swearing Prophet Muhammad* S.A.W on that page calling him with different names. That was when i went there to see if the page is still active or not.

Last time i checked we used to call it violance or *"hate speech"* but these rules suddenly became soft when it came to Prophet Muhammad S.A.W

Just my opinion - as i am fed up with *double standards and illogical excuses* of these peoples  and yes i *ignored *all these peoples and usually don't even care whatever they do. But having spent my childhood in a western country and always enjoying with the freedom of expression i can say these mummy-daddy excuses are *illogical *to me

*Peace*


----------



## shravan

Why PTA blocked Twitter ?


----------



## Hyde

shravan said:


> Why PTA blocked Twitter ?



ab nai baat naa suna chacha 

i am already shocked to hear they blocked google 

may be we will have another Islamic version of Google calling it Googlistan.


----------



## xenia

Zaki said:


> ab nai baat naa suna chacha
> 
> i am already shocked to hear they blocked google
> 
> may be we will have another Islamic version of Google calling it Googlistan.



google isnt blocked..m using it right now!no problem here
let me check twitter!


----------



## sparklingway

Google is back from the stone age on most ISPs. The bans start and end first with PTCL.

Twitter is approaching a complete ban.

Countdown 5 ... 4 .... 3 .... 2 .... PTA cut off SEAMWE-3 and SEAMWE-4 because Maulvi brigade can't be rational and cannot stop flaming stupid drawing competitions.


----------



## xenia

twitter also working...y r u guyz creating hype bilawaja??


----------



## Huda

xenia said:


> google isnt blocked..m using it right now!no problem here
> let me check twitter!



yes ur right google isnt blocked


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> Google is back from the stone age on most ISPs. The bans start and end first with PTCL.
> 
> Twitter is approaching a complete ban.
> 
> Countdown 5 ... 4 .... 3 .... 2 .... PTA cut off SEAMWE-3 and SEAMWE-4 because Maulvi brigade can't be rational and cannot stop flaming stupid drawing competitions.



bhai agar Maulvi hazrat gharon main baith jayen ge to woh karain ge kya 

yehi to unka business hai - Hartalain karna - protest karna aur shaam ko loot maar yah jalsay jaloos nikal ke safely ghar pohanch jaana


----------



## shravan

xenia said:


> twitter also working...y r u guyz creating hype bilawaja??



I have many Pakistani Friends on Twitter...They told it has been blocked. They get the message "This site is Restricted".

They are able to access twitter through applications & mobile but not via web.


----------



## Hyde

xenia said:


> google isnt blocked..m using it right now!no problem here
> let me check twitter!



thanks - some users were having problems using google yesterday and like i said it must be having technical faults 

i just woke up now and didn't know if its still active or not

thanks for the confirmation


----------



## sparklingway

xenia said:


> twitter also working...y r u guyz creating hype bilawaja??



Have you ever, ever tried checking beyond your own PC?

Nobody said its a blanket ban yet, ISPs will stamp the ban over a time.

Breaking: Twitter banned in Pakistan [Update#1]


----------



## xenia

shravan said:


> I have many Pakistani Friends on Twitter...They told it has been blocked. They get the message "This site is Restricted".
> 
> They are able to access twitter through applications & mobile but not via web.



i am in lahore.. only you tube n facebook are banned!i can access everything else.


----------



## shravan

xenia said:


> i am in lahore.. only you tube n facebook are banned!i can access everything else.



Twitter blocked in parts of Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## sparklingway

*Prophets, protests and holocaust*​Posted by Fatima Ajmal
May 21, 2010

*Anyone who&#8217;s been on Youtube or Facebook or Blogs in general knows that no intelligent conversation can take place between two Internet-commenters.* It&#8217;s like the paralympics being hosted on the Interwebs. Even if you win, you&#8217;re still retarded. During the last fortnight, ever since this unfortunate drawing contest issue caught fire.

*I&#8217;ve been reading countless accounts of Pakistani Internet users in a variety of rhetoric styles which all sum up to this one thing: &#8216;they&#8217; are out to get &#8216;us&#8217; and they have COOKIES! *Ok, I&#8217;m just joking about the cookies but I can practically hear Mr. Zaid Hamid saying in the most Dumbledore-esque voice: &#8216;I will only truly have left the Pakistani minds when none here are loyal to me&#8217;. Most of the Pakistanis today are channeling the same spirit which can only be likened to a mental patient caught between acute psychosis, paranoia and schizophrenia. T*he bottomline is, had we paid any attention to the course &#8216;Introduction to Logic-374&#8242; in college, we would perhaps be aware of how absurd all our comments and arguments are. *I will try to counter some in this post:

*1. Blasphemy is a BIG deal:*
*Yes it is a big deal but so is tolerance. You are claiming to be the followers of a Prophet who preached that conquering wrath and anger is perhaps the bravest thing a man could do. I&#8217;m not a religious scholar but I&#8217;m quite sure that the Prophet who himself went to visit an old woman who used to throw garbage at him, the Prophet who only had well wishes for a city which reduced him to blood and tears when Angel Gabrielle stood at his command to just say the word and Taif would be history -that Prophet would not condone such inflammatory reactions in his name.*

*2. Facebook is a two-faced Jew! :*
*Many have commented that Facebook deleted a group created to make fun of the Jewish Holocaust. They accuse Facebook of having double standards. *They ask that why an Arab cartoonist who drew cartoons of holocaust had to attend several hearings while those who drew caricatures of the Prophet went scot-free? *My answer to them would be that probably &#8217;cause a cartoon of the holocaust mocks &#8216;a people&#8217; -specifically Jews. It sends a message that Jews should be persecuted for being Jew. It says that violence/genocide inflicted on Jews is humorous in some way. It cannot be equated with caricatures which target just one personality. Why do you expect them to get why we Muslims are so emotional about any depictions of our Prophet when they make fun of their own prophet i.e. Jesus -who by the way, is God for them? There are numerous groups and pages on Facebook that make fun of Jesus/God -Facebook doesn&#8217;t delete them either. I&#8217;m not saying that making/posting caricatures is OK, obviously as a Muslim I detest it, but I do get how Facebook won&#8217;t delete the said pages. Get over it and stop accusing everything that moves as a &#8216;JEW&#8217;!*

*3. Cause and Effect:*
Let&#8217;s do a timeline of what happened, I&#8217;ll skip the exact details and will stick to the standard terms &#8216;they&#8217; and &#8216;us&#8217;:

1. It all started with an attempt to depict the Prophet in a TV show
2. They were censored, they reacted by starting a whole drawing contest
3. They wondered if someone would even join their group/page, which was obviously full of hateful content
4. Then we reacted by avalanching Facebook with groups and pages demanding its boycott
5. We made noise, forwarded the said pages/groups to every-one-we-knew, hence spreading the caricatures in the process
6. They were happy for finally getting some attention and the reaction they expected from us
7. We commented, updated our statuses, sent text messages etc. with more demands to boycott the pages
8. They didn&#8217;t even dignify our demands with a response
9. We still insisted that Facebook should delete the said pages
10. They went fishing and got some good catch for the barbecue. They didn&#8217;t really care about us.
11. We came out on the streets with banners and play-cards to protest
12. They danced into the night, partying hard and drinking some fine fine wine.
13. We reported the controversial pages again and again and again.
14. They slept off the enormous hangover from the previous night.
15. We decided we could no longer take it, so we banned Facebook, Youtube, parts of Wikipedia, flickr, Google.com.pk on and off
16. They woke up to find that they were able to get a reaction out of the Pakistani Authorities at a National Level. SCORE!
 17. They high-fived and decided to throw another party. Thanks to us now everyone in the world knows about the stupid caricature contest.

*Just wake up and stop being so reactive! Maybe tomorrow they&#8217;ll have some t-shirts in the name of &#8216;Freedom of Speech&#8217; bearing the same caricatures and we would all be to blame for it because we are the ones who became the wind to their wings. *We turned what was just a silly unreasonable contest into a world-wide phenomenon.

*4. Good Decision, LHC :*
*It&#8217;s not about &#8216;Freedom of Speech&#8217;: Well, actually it is! I have the right to browse the Internet uninhibited and the LHC or PTA has no right to take it away from me. I say everyone who supports this ban, should have their 1-year log of Internet usage made public -then they&#8217;ll cry about &#8216;Privacy&#8217; and &#8216;Universal rights of freedom to information&#8217;*

*5. We win, Facebook is banned:*
*Ummm&#8230; not really -they&#8217;ve won. They elicited the exact reaction they wanted from us. They got publicity through us and they even got rid of us. Now we can&#8217;t even go and make our presence felt on Facebook that we detest these caricatures. *We can&#8217;t flood the whole Facebook with Hadiths and Duroods and campaigns to honor the Prophet have been silenced. Like every time in history, we have chosen to mute ourselves when it was time to make our voices heard.

*Oh and by the way, they still don&#8217;t care.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Comet

xenia said:


> i am in lahore.. only you tube n facebook are banned!i can access everything else.



Same here.


----------



## Durran3

sparklingway said:


> *Prophets, protests and holocaust*​Posted by Fatima Ajmal
> May 21, 2010
> 
> *Anyone whos been on Youtube or Facebook or Blogs in general knows that no intelligent conversation can take place between two Internet-commenters.* Its like the paralympics being hosted on the Interwebs. Even if you win, youre still retarded. During the last fortnight, ever since this unfortunate drawing contest issue caught fire.
> 
> *Ive been reading countless accounts of Pakistani Internet users in a variety of rhetoric styles which all sum up to this one thing: they are out to get us and they have COOKIES! *Ok, Im just joking about the cookies but I can practically hear Mr. Zaid Hamid saying in the most Dumbledore-esque voice: I will only truly have left the Pakistani minds when none here are loyal to me. Most of the Pakistanis today are channeling the same spirit which can only be likened to a mental patient caught between acute psychosis, paranoia and schizophrenia. T*he bottomline is, had we paid any attention to the course Introduction to Logic-374&#8242; in college, we would perhaps be aware of how absurd all our comments and arguments are. *I will try to counter some in this post:
> 
> *1. Blasphemy is a BIG deal:*
> *Yes it is a big deal but so is tolerance. You are claiming to be the followers of a Prophet who preached that conquering wrath and anger is perhaps the bravest thing a man could do. Im not a religious scholar but Im quite sure that the Prophet who himself went to visit an old woman who used to throw garbage at him, the Prophet who only had well wishes for a city which reduced him to blood and tears when Angel Gabrielle stood at his command to just say the word and Taif would be history -that Prophet would not condone such inflammatory reactions in his name.*
> 
> *2. Facebook is a two-faced Jew! :*
> *Many have commented that Facebook deleted a group created to make fun of the Jewish Holocaust. They accuse Facebook of having double standards. *They ask that why an Arab cartoonist who drew cartoons of holocaust had to attend several hearings while those who drew caricatures of the Prophet went scot-free? *My answer to them would be that probably cause a cartoon of the holocaust mocks a people -specifically Jews. It sends a message that Jews should be persecuted for being Jew. It says that violence/genocide inflicted on Jews is humorous in some way. It cannot be equated with caricatures which target just one personality. Why do you expect them to get why we Muslims are so emotional about any depictions of our Prophet when they make fun of their own prophet i.e. Jesus -who by the way, is God for them? There are numerous groups and pages on Facebook that make fun of Jesus/God -Facebook doesnt delete them either. Im not saying that making/posting caricatures is OK, obviously as a Muslim I detest it, but I do get how Facebook wont delete the said pages. Get over it and stop accusing everything that moves as a JEW!*
> 
> *3. Cause and Effect:*
> Lets do a timeline of what happened, Ill skip the exact details and will stick to the standard terms they and us:
> 
> 1. It all started with an attempt to depict the Prophet in a TV show
> 2. They were censored, they reacted by starting a whole drawing contest
> 3. They wondered if someone would even join their group/page, which was obviously full of hateful content
> 4. Then we reacted by avalanching Facebook with groups and pages demanding its boycott
> 5. We made noise, forwarded the said pages/groups to every-one-we-knew, hence spreading the caricatures in the process
> 6. They were happy for finally getting some attention and the reaction they expected from us
> 7. We commented, updated our statuses, sent text messages etc. with more demands to boycott the pages
> 8. They didnt even dignify our demands with a response
> 9. We still insisted that Facebook should delete the said pages
> 10. They went fishing and got some good catch for the barbecue. They didnt really care about us.
> 11. We came out on the streets with banners and play-cards to protest
> 12. They danced into the night, partying hard and drinking some fine fine wine.
> 13. We reported the controversial pages again and again and again.
> 14. They slept off the enormous hangover from the previous night.
> 15. We decided we could no longer take it, so we banned Facebook, Youtube, parts of Wikipedia, flickr, Google.com.pk on and off
> 16. They woke up to find that they were able to get a reaction out of the Pakistani Authorities at a National Level. SCORE!
> 17. They high-fived and decided to throw another party. Thanks to us now everyone in the world knows about the stupid caricature contest.
> 
> *Just wake up and stop being so reactive! Maybe tomorrow theyll have some t-shirts in the name of Freedom of Speech bearing the same caricatures and we would all be to blame for it because we are the ones who became the wind to their wings. *We turned what was just a silly unreasonable contest into a world-wide phenomenon.
> 
> *4. Good Decision, LHC :*
> *Its not about Freedom of Speech: Well, actually it is! I have the right to browse the Internet uninhibited and the LHC or PTA has no right to take it away from me. I say everyone who supports this ban, should have their 1-year log of Internet usage made public -then theyll cry about Privacy and Universal rights of freedom to information*
> 
> *5. We win, Facebook is banned:*
> *Ummm not really -theyve won. They elicited the exact reaction they wanted from us. They got publicity through us and they even got rid of us. Now we cant even go and make our presence felt on Facebook that we detest these caricatures. *We cant flood the whole Facebook with Hadiths and Duroods and campaigns to honor the Prophet have been silenced. Like every time in history, we have chosen to mute ourselves when it was time to make our voices heard.
> 
> *Oh and by the way, they still dont care.*



This was awesome indeed.. btw the people who were out on the streets with mma flags.. just how many of them ACTUALLY have a facebook account?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Side-effect:Ban or confront? *

Friday, May 21, 2010
Harris Khalique

When we get angry, we start digging hard into the earth on which we stand until the time our toenails start bleeding profusely. When we are scared of thunder or lightning or a storm or a beast that scares us with his power to make us extinct, we hide our heads in the sand on which we stand. Neither would we prepare to fight to defend ourselves nor move away to avoid the imminent danger. We have become ostriches. We yell a lot but look away from the real challenges that face us. Small brains and large bodies. 

Some of us ostriches have learnt to prevaricate by way of becoming suicidal instead of taking on the questions we are confronted with. Many of our youths are goaded to blow themselves up and kill scores of innocent people around them by self-conceited clerics and vested interest. No one who matters in the Muslim world belonging to the religious, political, cultural or academic elite has demonstrated a will or a drive to take the masses out of the abyss of darkness, ignorance and narrow-mindedness. 

Rather, they whip up their emotions and use them to negotiate with global powers that be, dominated by the west of course, for further increase in their selfish gains and petty privileges for their persons, families and the coterie of associates. None of the rulers and those belonging to the affluent classes in Muslim states (most of them are run by unrepresentative governments anyway) has the strength to look into the eyes of their western counterparts and ask them to pay heed to this rising hate and intolerance against Muslims in their countries. People are castigated in western societies for even questioning the version of the Holocaust as narrated officially by the international leadership of the Jews and the state of Israel. But the prophet of Islam can be blasphemed openly in the name of freedom of expression and Muslims are singled out by some, including influential people, as the only terrorist community on this planet. 

*However, what Muslims continually fail to understand, particularly in Pakistan, is that the evil-minded, bigoted and racist Islamophobes derive enormous pleasure from our reaction to their mischief by pelting stones at public property in our own country, setting private cars ablaze, going on strikes from work, closing down schools and colleges and finally, hitting at innocent non-Muslims among us and their places of worships. *

Muslims are going through a dark period for which their leadership is primarily responsible. However, the western leadership has to understand that if they are sincere in bringing peace to this world, they need serious thought for mending their ways and dispel the justified impression that Muslims are a beleaguered community. 

*But banning websites in Pakistan is the act of an ostrich. Facebook is a voluntary social networking website. It is not the moderator of the site which created this objectionable page where a competition for drawings of the Holy Prophet (PBUH) is announced. Those who dislike Facebook for not removing the page can deactivate their accounts. Those who wish to confront the mischief that ridicules Muslims and blasphemes the last of the great prophets must use the same technology.* 

*Besides, banning YouTube, another website rich with useful content, and Wikepedia, the free web-based encyclopaedia of great worth, is another strange decision. The rest of the world would continue to use these sites. We must react in a rational way and fight it out on the same wicket.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Zaki said:


> ab nai baat naa suna chacha
> 
> i am already shocked to hear they blocked google
> 
> may be we will have another Islamic version of Google calling it Googlistan.



I'mHalal.com | private beta will be leading search engine in the Middle East and Asia region.

No need of googlistan


----------



## FreekiN

Congratulations.

Pakistan forfeited like an idiot while other Muslim countries are hacking the shi!t out of 4chan and other culprits.


----------



## FreekiN

Nima said:


> you are too naive
> you hack their site, they will open 50 more.
> This is why muslim countries are **** holes, nobody understands even simple politics.



lol thats not the point.

point is that there will always be enough people to counter their bullshit.



T-Faz said:


> Why what is wrong with being nude, is it a criminal offense. Otherwise there are many other websites with nude pictures available and they seem to be not prosecuted against.



They know children have access to the website. If children access a website with pornographic matierial they are committing a criminal offense. And if the website knows that they are, they are committing a felony which could result in millions of $ in losses.

Since you are so keen of posting your nude photos on the internet, why not go search for "Facebook of sex" or something.


----------



## Hyde

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I'mHalal.com | private beta will be leading search engine in the Middle East and Asia region.
> 
> No need of googlistan



what kind of halal search engine is that where you need activation before you can even search something. I registered but i am still awaiting for an approval as a beta user participation.

I don't think it will be successful - will see when its operational - but IMO nothing can beat Google under current circumstances and i am happy with Google for now


----------



## Solomon2

> However, what Muslims continually fail to understand, particularly in Pakistan, is that the evil-minded, bigoted and racist Islamophobes derive enormous pleasure from our reaction to their mischief by pelting stones at public property in our own country, setting private cars ablaze, going on strikes from work, closing down schools and colleges and finally, hitting at innocent non-Muslims among us and their places of worships.


Speaking for myself, I take no pleasure in Pakistan's decisions to wallow in ignorance and to fail to counter, if not actually cultivate, religiously-motivated violence against minorities.

How is it that the Telecom folks have the authority to do this, anyway? Is enforced ignorance really necessary and desirable for the Land of the Pure?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

in our land of pure....


we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
we more Arab than Arabs 
We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
We are more Chechen Than Chechens
We are more Afghans than Afghanis
we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
We are more Turkish than Turks 
we are more Iranian than Iranians 
in the end we are more Muslim than all other Muslims & self righteous delusional flag bearers of Islam declaring ourselves 'Fort of Islam' 

the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani 
ask anyone, are you a Pakistani first or a Muslim, Answer will be 'Muslim' for atlesat 95&#37; of the times

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Locals shout 'Death to Facebook', burn US flags​*
KARACHI: Pakistani protesters shouted &#8220;Death to Facebook&#8221;, &#8220;Death to America&#8221; and burnt US flags on Friday, venting growing anger over &#8220;sacrilegious&#8221; caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) on the Internet.

The Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) banned access to Facebook, YouTube and more than 450 links, including restricted access to Wikipedia in view of what it called &#8220;growing sacrilegious content&#8221;.

PTA released a toll-free telephone number and email address, and has acted on complaints received by the regulator.

In Karachi, Pakistan's biggest city, religious parties mobilised hundreds of protesters onto the streets to demand a ban on Facebook and an apology from the social networking site for humiliating Muslims.

Activists shouted slogans such as &#8220;Death to Facebook&#8221;, &#8220;Death to America&#8221; and branded the United States the &#8220;root cause of all mischief&#8221; at the peaceful rallies, said an AFP reporter.

In Multan, a shrine city in Punjab province, hundreds of people rallied, burning US flags and tyres to block traffic before dispersing peacefully.

In the northwestern city of Peshawar, about 250 students and religious activists staged small protests, chanting &#8220;Death to Facebook, death to Youtube,&#8221; and on one occasion torched a US flag, an AFP reporter said.

http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect...s-shout-death-to-facebook-burn-us-flags-ss-08


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> in our land of pure....
> 
> 
> we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> we more Arab than Arabs
> We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> We are more Turkish than Turks
> we are more Iranian than Iranians
> in the end we are more Muslim than all other Muslims & self righteous delusional flag bearers of Islam declaring ourselves 'Fort of Islam'
> 
> the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani
> ask anyone, are you a Pakistani first or a Muslim, Answer will be 'Muslim' for atlesat 95% of the times



what would you be emo ? A Pakistani first or a muslim first ?


----------



## Solomon2

EmO GiRl said:


> the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani


If you don't like that, how are you planning to change it? Is it really enough, as some Pakistanis seem to think, to ignore the extremism and concentrate on improving the economy instead? I don't think so; that has been the approach of Pakistani technocrats for three generations now, and their failure is sufficient demonstration: increased wealth serves to power extremism, or is held hostage by them. 

I don't see how things can change without an ideology backed by people power, do you?


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> in our land of pure....
> 
> 
> we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> we more Arab than Arabs
> We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> We are more Turkish than Turks
> we are more Iranian than Iranians
> in the end we are more Muslim than all other Muslims & self righteous delusional flag bearers of Islam declaring ourselves 'Fort of Islam'
> 
> the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani
> ask anyone, are you a Pakistani first or a Muslim, Answer will be 'Muslim' for atlesat 95% of the times



very very well said, something many young minds here can ponder about.


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> in our land of pure....
> 
> 
> we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> we more Arab than Arabs
> We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> We are more Turkish than Turks
> we are more Iranian than Iranians
> in the end we are more Muslim than all other Muslims & self righteous delusional flag bearers of Islam declaring ourselves 'Fort of Islam'
> 
> the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani
> ask anyone, are you a Pakistani first or a Muslim, Answer will be 'Muslim' for atlesat 95&#37; of the times



haha very well said EmO jee


and we have more Criminals than all those Mushrik (Non-believer) nations
and we are more emotional peoples than all other nations
and we are more violent than all those non-muslim nations
and we are bigger liars, dishonest, backbiters than rest of the world combined

And still we claim to be better than rest of the world 

I feel like laughing when the Maulana Saab start giving lectures and make us believe like we are Super Natural power of the world. We are just like another humans - Kaash in logon ko is baat ki samagh aa jaye


----------



## Pasban

*Pakistanis divided after Facebook banned over Mohammed (peace be upon him) cartoons*

Edit: Image removed
The group that caused the ban.

When an American cartoonist posted a fictional poster on Facebook suggesting that "Everybody draw Mohammed", she was not expecting it to result in street protests, a boycott, and a court order banning the social networking website in Pakistan. Alas, she was wrong. Two of our Pakistani Observers give their reactions to the nationwide and indefinite ban, and the Facebook group that caused it. 

The controversy began after an episode of the American satire show South Park was censored by Comedy Central for including an image of the prophet in a bear suit. In response to this censorship, 49-year-old Seattle cartoonist Molly Norris posted a fictional poster that included, amongst other things, a teacup and a cherry claiming to be Prophet Mohammed. She called, jokingly, for an "Everybody draw Mohammed day" on May 20. 

The poster went viral and was picked up by news agencies. On April 25 Norris was interviewed on a local radio station - something she says she now regrets. The interview subsequently inspired Facebook user Jon Wellington to set up a group called "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day!" In under a month, the group had attracted 80,000 members and over 7,000 pictures had been submitted. 

Unsurprisingly, the group was not received well by Muslim Facebook users. A torrent of angry blog posts appeared online and a Facebook group entitled "Against &#8216;Everybody Draw Mohammed Day' - May 20" soon attracted 38,000 members. In Pakistan, angry web users turned their attention towards Facebook itself for allowing the group to exist. Not only was a group launched to boycott Facebook (ironically, on the website itself), but street protests sprang up across the country, attracting the attention of the government. A temporary ban was put in place by the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) on Tuesday. The very next day, after pressure from a group of Islamic lawyers, the Lahore High Court ordered a total and indefinite ban on the social networking site. 

On Thursday afternoon the Facebook group disappeared, but only temporarily. As this feature went to press it was available. 

_The poster that sparked the group_






This is a version of the original poster that was subsequently scribbled over by its creator, Molly Norris. The original illustration is in black, the amendments are in red. Posted by Molly Norris on her website.

_&#8220;I hope that Facebook administration will remove the page, it&#8217;s inflammatory and insensitive&#8221;
_
- Adil Najam is a Pakistani professor of international relations at Boston University. He writes for the blog, All Things Pakistan. 

I hope that Facebook administrators will remove the page [Everybody Draw Mohammed Day]. Not because of any &#8216;banning' movement, and not because of the Lahore High Court. Just because the page and the idea behind the page is inflammatory and offensive. Regardless of what your belief or religion might be, to throw out offensive and hateful vitriolic for the simple and primary purpose of hurting someone else's feelings - when you know that (a) those feelings will be hurt and (b) when hurting those feelings is really the only purpose of doing what you are doing - is inhuman, cruel, and clearly offensive. If Facebook does not recognize that, then it knows nothing either about &#8216;social' or about &#8216;networking' and certainly not about &#8216;community'. (http://observers.france24.com/post ...2010/05/19/facebook-draw-muhammad/#more-13276)


_&#8220;Muslims have always been prone to emotional discourse which provides immense pleasure to our enemies&#8221;
_
- Adnan Ali is a social media strategist from Lahore, Pakistan. 

I will not be supporting any boycott by Muslim users of Facebook, nor shall I support any block or ban by the PTA. 


This is a media war. Muslims have always been prone to emotional discourse which provides immense pleasure to our enemies. Moreover, boycotts are going to leave the social media space open for those who hold incorrect beliefs about our Prophet PBUH. 

This is another organized attack, just like the original cartoons. They know how we will react to such outrageous behaviour. They know that our blood will boil in emotional outrage and then we will destroy our own properties, kill our own citizens and provide another blow to our weak economy. 

Instead of promoting the blasphemous content by adding the link to my status message and creating groups and pages that showcase this content, I would create a Facebook group or page to praise the Prophet Muhammad PBUH."


But at one level it matters little now whether Facebook removes the offensive page or not. The page and its creators have already fulfilled their purpose: seeking attention. And it is we ourselves who have helped them do so. " (Why I will not boycott Facebook on May 20, 2010 & How Muslims Should Respond | ~FurSid)

----------------------------------
Source: Pakistanis divided after Facebook banned over Mohammed cartoons | The Observers


----------



## T-Faz

*Pakistan is the appointed flag bearer of Islam*, the OIC (Organisation of the Islamic Conference) is like a bunch of cowards, they probably thought it would be best to choose the aggressive retard fighter in the gang who acts first and then thinks later. Thus we overlook anything to do with Islam while others enjoy themselves and we with our demented twin Afghanistan are involved in fighting with all kinds of superpowers (past, present and future).

I for one find this to be a very cool thing and hope this great trend of Pakistan as the first and only line of defence against any attacks on Islam continues. 

*Pakistan ka matlab kya? La Ilaha Ilallah*


----------



## Hyde

T-Faz said:


> *Pakistan is the appointed flag bearer of Islam*, the OIC (Organisation of the Islamic Conference) is like a bunch of cowards, they probably thought it would be best to choose the aggressive retard fighter in the gang who acts first and then thinks later. Thus we overlook anything to do with Islam while others enjoy themselves and we with our demented twin Afghanistan are involved in fighting with all kinds of superpowers (past, present and future).
> 
> I for one find this to be a very cool thing and hope this great trend of Pakistan as the first and only line of defence against any attacks on Islam continues.
> 
> *Pakistan ka matlab kya? La Ilaha Ilallah*



actually both Pakistan and OIC were created for a very good purpose. We did not fullfilled our promises when we got independance and the leaders who laid the foundations for OIC were killed in one way or another. Other leaders did not have the guts to do anything

So it has now become a useless organisation - but when it was created - it was to serve a great purpose from Muslims


----------



## WAQAS119

@pasban: remove that pic from your post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

*After Facebook, YouTube, Pakistan blocks Twitter*

Islamabad: After blocking Facebook and Youtube, Pakistani authorities today further widened the crackdown on websites with blasphemous contents by restricting access to popular social networking website Twitter.
Pakistani users were unable to log into Twitter after internet service providers blocked access to the site.
When users tried to log into site, there browsers displayed a message that said "this site is restricted." Over the past two days, Pakistan Telecommunication Authority has blocked websites like Facebook and Youtube, citing "sacrilegious contents" on the websites as the reason for the action.
The crackdown began after the Lahore High Court issued an order for blocking Facebook over a page hosting a contest for blasphemous caricatures of Prophet Mohammad. Over 450 URLs have been blocked so far by the authorities.
Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) yesterday said that YouTube had been blocked due to "sacrilegious contents" but did not point to specific material on the website that prompted the authorities to block it.
The government acted against both Facebook and YouTube after it failed to persuade the websites to remove the "derogatory material," the statement said.

After Facebook, YouTube, Pakistan blocks Twitter - Tech - ibnlive

Plz welcome 20th century again


----------



## desiman

Prometheus said:


> *After Facebook, YouTube, Pakistan blocks Twitter*
> 
> Islamabad: After blocking Facebook and Youtube, Pakistani authorities today further widened the crackdown on websites with blasphemous contents by restricting access to popular social networking website Twitter.
> Pakistani users were unable to log into Twitter after internet service providers blocked access to the site.
> When users tried to log into site, there browsers displayed a message that said "this site is restricted." Over the past two days, Pakistan Telecommunication Authority has blocked websites like Facebook and Youtube, citing "sacrilegious contents" on the websites as the reason for the action.
> The crackdown began after the Lahore High Court issued an order for blocking Facebook over a page hosting a contest for blasphemous caricatures of Prophet Mohammad. Over 450 URLs have been blocked so far by the authorities.
> Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) yesterday said that YouTube had been blocked due to "sacrilegious contents" but did not point to specific material on the website that prompted the authorities to block it.
> The government acted against both Facebook and YouTube after it failed to persuade the websites to remove the "derogatory material," the statement said.
> 
> After Facebook, YouTube, Pakistan blocks Twitter - Tech - ibnlive
> 
> Plz welcome 20th century again



Wow twitter too lol whats next ?


----------



## Speaker

EmO GiRl said:


> in our land of pure....
> 
> 
> we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> we more Arab than Arabs
> We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> We are more Turkish than Turks
> we are more Iranian than Iranians
> in the end we are more Muslim than all other Muslims & self righteous delusional flag bearers of Islam declaring ourselves 'Fort of Islam'
> 
> the only thing we are NOT, is Pakistani
> ask anyone, are you a Pakistani first or a Muslim, Answer will be 'Muslim' for atlesat 95% of the times



True as that may be, I think most Pakistanis (at least on this forum) are more Pakistani than Muslim. Pakistan's closeness and friendship with certain countries, and their studied silence on the persecution of Muslims in those countries for the sake of national interest (trade/technology) proves that point.


----------



## asq

Nima said:


> don't you see how this whole drawmohammad day is because of what muslims did regarding the danish cartoons!?
> watch this
> ********.com - Pakistan bans Facebook over 'draw muhammad day' TODAY
> If people hadn't behaved like animals you wouldn't have this today. I don't expect villagers in Afghanistan and Pakistan to understand this but you guys should. You give em a reaction, they will take advantage of it. I would too cuz you guys are tooooooo easy to play with.
> Now ban face book, ban you tube etc...
> In a year people in the street WILL BE WALKING WITH PICTURES OF MOHAMMAD ON THEIR T SHIRTS!
> You guys are making things worse and worse and worse.



It is shamefull that u cannot tell the differance betweeen right nad wrong.

This is not about those who insult, this is about manners, respect and most of all about differanciation between evil and good.

Evil will be checked where ever it is and good will speak against evil and will be should be and ought to be respected.


----------



## asq

Speaker said:


> True as that may be, I think most Pakistanis (at least on this forum) are more Pakistani than Muslim. Pakistan's closeness and friendship with certain countries, and their studied silence on the persecution of Muslims in those countries for the sake of national interest (trade/technology) proves that point.



U got it wrong Dude. t like an Indian who thinks he has all the answers.
It is not about who we are. It is about opression, about killing and encirling of innocents and most of all about right and wrong. Dude.


----------



## asq

GEN-INDIAN said:


> thnk sooner a day'll come when whole of the internet'll be banned.lolz..




If u have nothing good to say than do not say it.

is the old sying, right will win and those who are morons using internet to spread hate, spread disrespect and dishonor should be shut down.

Only brilliance, respect, and imaginations about goodness for mankind will be on Internet.
Evil will be shut down and will be replaced by intelligentce, common sense and science and technology to help mankind saved from sufferings of decease, hunger,racism, greed and from evil's way of working.


----------



## manojb

Hardline muslims around the world lookup up to pakistan now! Many will apply visa for hitch hiking in tribal belt... Taliban/ttp is happy
for rest of us we will have more viruses and malware!


----------



## pak-yes

Actually i am sensing that Indians are the most loving people for Pakistan.

Why the hell do Indians have the problem with few websites getting banned in Pakistan?Who are Indians to tell us whether we are right or wrong when we ourselves have no problem?


----------



## sur

Asim Aquil said:


> ...It is not the fault of Youtube that someone is posting some anti-Islamic material on it. You can always not watch it. ...


It was NOT fault of Afghanistan that (allegedly) saudis hijacked planes,, BUT Afghanistan had to face the consequences for *harbouring* them,,, 

So youtube is punishable for *"harbouring"* these videos which incited the ban.

I remember how often I herd this word,,,*"harbouring"* was the pet word of US rulers those days... 

I once uploaded a video on youtube about violence in india,,, they told me it violated the rules & deleted it,,, So where's that check-&-balance when it comes to offending muslims,,???



> Whatever happened to Azadi, Roshan Khayali, ehtadaal pasandi?


There was a "Roshan Khiali" by Mr.*Musharaf*,,, which was described by *Lord Nazir Ahmad* as "BayGhairatee"... So it depends on how u define "Roshan Khayali"... True muslim is more "Roshan Khayal" than many BUT NOT "BayGhairat"...


----------



## s90

pak-yes said:


> Actually i am sensing that Indians are the most loving people for Pakistan.
> 
> Why the hell do Indians have the problem with few websites getting banned in Pakistan?Who are Indians to tell us whether we are right or wrong when we ourselves have no problem?



Who said we dont have any problem?


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Facebook furore​*



*Protesters burn mock Danish flags, where cartoons of Prophet Muhammad were published, during a rally against the Facebook page &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammed Day!&#8221; in Karachi on Wednesday, May 19, 2010. - Photo by AP. *

There is no doubt that a Facebook member&#8217;s invitation to users on the social networking site to draw the Holy Prophet (PBUH) was in poor taste and deserving of strong condemnation. It is debatable whether freedom of expression should extend to material that is offensive to the sensibilities, traditions and beliefs of religious, ethnic or other communities.

Nevertheless, the Lahore High Court&#8217;s instructions to the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority to block Facebook constituted an example of Pakistan&#8217;s tendency for knee-jerk reactions. Soon after the judgment, users found that PTA had blocked the entire site and later resorted to shutting down other popular sites as well. If the authorities feared a violent public reaction, would it not have been enough to block just the offending section, rather than depriving millions of Internet surfers in Pakistan of the use of one of the most popular sites on the web? In fact, many users have been able to circumvent the restrictions by accessing the blocked material through proxy servers. After all, many users feel, and rightly so, that they can decide for themselves what is or is not offensive, and choose not to access material that is repugnant to their beliefs.

Meanwhile, we must ask ourselves why Pakistanis have reached a juncture where they have played right into the hands of those who think nothing of displaying or publishing material that denigrates their beliefs. By reacting the way we do we only harm ourselves and, in the process, even become a subject of derision. The irony was evident in the protests over the Danish newspaper caricatures some years ago. The fallout was arson and looting of our own assets. In the present case, while other Muslim countries, Egypt, Bangladesh and Turkey among them, have witnessed resentment against the Facebook competition the site was not blocked, nor were there reports of violence. The war on terror has divided the world, and the misuse of technology to deride beliefs and hurt feelings will not stop. Pakistanis should learn to protest peacefully, and in a manner that does not deprive other Pakistanis of their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam

^^^everybody has too much time on their hands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

EmO GiRl said:


>



well to be frank ,i am not a big fan of facebook either.
A time waste for me.

*Lekin in pics mein yeh 90% wo log hein ginhon nahe shayad zindigi mein khubhi facebook khud istmal nahe ke ho ge.....
*

Boycott karnae sae pehle check to karloo hae kia ye Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speaker

asq said:


> U got it wrong Dude. t like an Indian who thinks he has all the answers.
> It is not about who we are. It is about opression, about killing and encirling of innocents and most of all about right and wrong. Dude.



You have no clue what I am talking about. I was not giving you any answers to any of your problems, perceived or otherwise. All your talk of standing against "opression, about killing and encirling of innocents and most of all about right and wrong" seems to be restricted to the Islamic world, regardless of who is right or wrong. And even in that, there are double standards. You never lose breath in talking about the "atrocities" of the Indian Army in Kashmir, but I have never read a single line about the Uighurs of China. And this is not about you personally, just the general opinion of the Pakistanis on this forum.

We are probably digressing here. I am not judging you for having double standards, nor do I want to run down China. It is very profitable and comforting to have an ally like them. But then don't talk as if you are against oppression and such. You do it only when it works for you. There are ample Indians who would do the same, and I would say this to them as well.

The point is that between national identity and the religious one, most people choose the former. And that is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Zaki said:


> what kind of halal search engine is that where you need activation before you can even search something. I registered but i am still awaiting for an approval as a beta user participation.
> 
> I don't think it will be successful - will see when its operational - but IMO nothing can beat Google under current circumstances and i am happy with Google for now



No , it is very good search engine before one day it was without any activation. 
i used it by searching some stuff, it was powerful

BTW look at this Islamic search Engine:
ISLAMIC SEARCH powered by GOOGLE - Islamic Search Engine - TheIslamicSearch ©2010


----------



## Durran3

now the world will see just how retarded we Pakstani's are by looking at those ridiculous pictures. What a real shame, these people have no ounce of respect for burning Danish and American Flags. The Danish people are like one of the most peaceful people in the world with and have one of the highest volunteers working for humanitarian purposes around the world. What have these numbnuts contributed towards society?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sarcastic

Pac-Man on Google! I hope Pakistan doesn't ban Google mistaking it as Pak-Man 

or Pakistan might ban pen and paper in schools as they can be used to draw and depict objectionable content

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> No , it is very good search engine before one day it was without any activation.
> i used it by searching some stuff, it was powerful
> 
> BTW look at this Islamic search Engine:
> ISLAMIC SEARCH powered by GOOGLE - Islamic Search Engine - TheIslamicSearch ©2010



It is not at all filtered fully. i have searched with some keywords and results are disturbing.


----------



## mjnaushad

sarcastic said:


> Pac-Man on Google! I hope Pakistan doesn't ban Google mistaking it as Pak-Man


hahaha......very funny....

Troll


----------



## sarcastic

mjnaushad said:


> hahaha......very funny....
> 
> Troll



i have no intention of trolling i was just sharing a lighter thought


----------



## sarcastic

S.U.R.B. said:


> well to be frank ,i am not a big fan of facebook either.
> A time waste for me.
> 
> *Lekin in pics mein yeh 90% wo log hein ginhon nahe shayad zindigi mein khubhi facebook khud istmal nahe ke ho ge.....
> *
> 
> Boycott karnae sae pehle check to karloo hae kia ye Facebook



lol funny ...aapne yaahan bhi aisa hota hai


----------



## sparklingway

*The Great Firewall of Pakistan*​
KARACHI: A* list of over 370 websites that the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) has asked ISPs to block was obtained by The Express Tribune, while PTA spokesperson Khurram Mehran has confirmed that the total number of blocked sites has reached 1,000.*

*As of Friday, the list contains addresses of 242 proxy servers used to bypass banned websites, as well as at least two Twitter accounts, several news stories (including those published by Fox News and Washington Post) and multiple blogs (hosted by Blogger and Wordpress), nine Wikipedia pages and 15 Google Image results. Additionally, some Flickr accounts are also included in the list.*

The vast majority of websites are all related to the &#8220;Draw Muhammad Day&#8221; controversy and news reports or opinion pieces on the issue. The blocked Twitter accounts are those containing the name of the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH).

When asked whether Twitter, Google and Gmail had been blocked, given that a number of internet users had reported seeing Access Denied messages when trying to use these websites, Mehran clarified that:

&#8220;The two websites that have been blocked are Facebook and YouTube, and only specific objectionable content has been blocked from other websites. These websites are working and have not been blocked. These users should lodge complaints with their ISP.&#8221;

However, according to Aleem Bawany, GM, Online Strategy & Development, Express Media Group:

&#8220;All websites on the Internet are identified by a web-address such as Welcome to Facebook | Facebook. The URL merely serves to provide a user-friendly way or identifying a website. Machines then translate these friendly web-addresses into IP numbers. The Pakistan Internet Exchange (PIE) setup with the primary purpose of blocking websites uses an IP-based filtering approach to block websites.

This basically means that it can only block entire web domains such as facebook.com and it does not yet have the capability to block just individual links such as Page Not Found.

The ramifications of this are that users are denied access to the entire website because of just a single offending page on that website as is the case with Facebook.&#8221;

The devil is in the details:

All traffic in Pakistan goes through a single gatekeeper: Pakistan Internet Exchange or PIE for short. PIE has the ability to only block any given site within a matter of minutes but it also has the ability to eavesdrop on any Internet user in Pakistan.

Freedom of Speech evangelists will tell you that the Internet cannot be censored. Once news breaks on the Internet it can never be taken off. This is because of the decentralized nature of the Internet. Hundreds of websites will run the same news story, images or videos. Trying to plug each one is an exercise in futility.

But each time there is any form of centralized command-and-control, freedom of speech and the Internet&#8217;s model in general are compromised. PIE is a centralized authority setup with the primary purpose of Internet censorship.

The reason PIE can censor Facebook as easily as it did is owed to two facts:

1. large sites are centralized even though the Internet at large is decentralized. There is only one Facebook and blocking that single Facebook is a matter of adding one website to the blacklist.

2. PIE monitors each and every single website request originating out of Pakistan because the current infrastructure in Pakistan is setup to route all traffic through PIE&#8217;s computers.

The latter is much scarier than it sounds:

PIE has the ability to monitor any single person at any given time and see what they are searching, emailing, browsing and downloading. This can be done over a matter of days, months or even years. PIE can do this for an entire household, an entire corporation or even a town. And they can do this very easily because it&#8217;s all software driven.

But the full picture is scarier still:

In the past the Pakistani government has not made any secret of the fact that it tried to outsource the task of PIE to Malyasian IT companies. PIE itself is a single point of failure and if it goes down, all Internet traffic out of Pakistan would be stalled. And there have been incidences in the past where PIE has even been the victim of hacker attacks from India and still continues to be a target for spying adversaries.

It is only a matter of time before PIE is compromised and everyone in the country along with it. And for all it&#8217;s worth, it may still be silently compromised.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

*The idiots want you not to use proxy servers and anonymizers as well. While they most definitely cannot block all proxy servers, this is a cheap and pathetic attempt.*


----------



## Pasban

WAQAS119 said:


> @pasban: remove that pic from your post



done.

Note: I meant no offense. I copy-pasted the article inclusive of imagery in the form that it was present on the stated source. The words and imagery are not mine. The article is from France24.com


----------



## sparklingway

*I'm wondering when Internet connectivity itself will require a special permit ala Cuba or might just ban Internet altogether ala North Korea.

I hope Islam-fascists are happy as they've set a dreadful precedent.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raleigh22

Facebook page that led to Pakistani ban removed
By CHRIS BRUMMITT (AP) &#8211; 33 minutes ago
ISLAMABAD &#8212; A Facebook page that was considered offensive to Islam and led to a Pakistani ban on the site has been removed, possibly by its creator.
Facebook said Friday it has not taken any action on the page. It had attracted more than 100,000 users and encouraged users to post images of Islam's Prophet Muhammad, purportedly in support of freedom of speech.
Most Muslims regard depictions of the prophet, even favorable ones, as blasphemous.
Najibullah Malik, the secretary at Pakistan's information technology ministry, said earlier Friday that the government had no option but to shut down Facebook on Wednesday after a court order to do so.
There was no immediate word on whether the government was lifting the ban.
Copyright &#169; 2010 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.

The Associated Press: Facebook page that led to Pakistani ban removed


----------



## raleigh22

And the page is back

Everybody Draw Mohammed' Page Briefly Vanishes Due to Facebook Glitch

The original "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day!" Facebook page -- with more than 80,000 followers -- vanished briefly from the website Thursday, causing some users to accuse the social networking giant of censorship before the controversial page reappeared on the site.

Facebook officials said a "small technical issue" prevented users from accessing the page for a "very short period" of time.

"Once alerted to the problem, we resolved it as quickly as possible," the company said in a statement to FoxNews.com. "We want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others


FOXNews.com - &#39;Everybody Draw Mohammed&#39; Page Briefly Vanishes Due to Facebook Glitch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> It is not at all filtered fully. i have searched with some keywords and results are disturbing.



Read the results here and you will laugh.

ISLAMIC SEARCH powered by GOOGLE - Islamic Search Engine - TheIslamicSearch ©2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Saudi scholar Ghasssam Al-Ghain said Muslims should ignore such issues and focus on showing the world Islam in its true spirit, something that he said is not happening nowadays. "To market Islam we should apply the ethics we have learned and keep everything clean and pure," he said, adding that young Muslims should fight back by presenting a positive image of their countries, religion and Prophet. *"Let the youth at least invest in and invent products that can keep us away from relying on their societies. Rather than focusing on wearing low-cut pants and showing their underwear in public, be men and useful members of society,"* he said. Al-Ghain said boycotts are useless as they could lead Western countries to stop selling important products, such as medicine and hospital equipment, to Muslim countries. "People who call for boycotts think childishly," he said.

Al-Ghain said cartoons depicting the Prophet in an offending manner cannot harm him. He added that a person who defames the Prophet is "just like a man who throws a handful of sand toward the sun just to find the sand falling over his own head."

The Kingdom&#8217;s Communications and Information Technology Commission (CITC) failed to respond to an Arab News&#8217; query whether they would block Facebook or the website marking the day.

Muslims outraged at Facebook profanity - Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Zaki said:


> Saudi scholar Ghasssam Al-Ghain said Muslims should ignore such issues and focus on showing the world Islam in its true spirit, something that he said is not happening nowadays. "To market Islam we should apply the ethics we have learned and keep everything clean and pure," he said, adding that young Muslims should fight back by presenting a positive image of their countries, religion and Prophet. *"Let the youth at least invest in and invent products that can keep us away from relying on their societies. Rather than focusing on wearing low-cut pants and showing their underwear in public, be men and useful members of society,"* he said. Al-Ghain said boycotts are useless as they could lead Western countries to stop selling important products, such as medicine and hospital equipment, to Muslim countries. "People who call for boycotts think childishly," he said.
> 
> Al-Ghain said cartoons depicting the Prophet in an offending manner cannot harm him. He added that a person who defames the Prophet is "just like a man who throws a handful of sand toward the sun just to find the sand falling over his own head."
> 
> The Kingdoms Communications and Information Technology Commission (CITC) failed to respond to an Arab News query whether they would block Facebook or the website marking the day.
> 
> Muslims outraged at Facebook profanity - Arab News



Wow...that's some smart scholar..I hope Muslims follow what he says


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> Saudi scholar Ghasssam Al-Ghain said Muslims should ignore such issues and focus on showing the world Islam in its true spirit, something that he said is not happening nowadays. "To market Islam we should apply the ethics we have learned and keep everything clean and pure," he said, adding that young Muslims should fight back by presenting a positive image of their countries, religion and Prophet. *"Let the youth at least invest in and invent products that can keep us away from relying on their societies. Rather than focusing on wearing low-cut pants and showing their underwear in public, be men and useful members of society,"* he said. Al-Ghain said boycotts are useless as they could lead Western countries to stop selling important products, such as medicine and hospital equipment, to Muslim countries. "People who call for boycotts think childishly," he said.
> 
> Al-Ghain said cartoons depicting the Prophet in an offending manner cannot harm him. He added that a person who defames the Prophet is "just like a man who throws a handful of sand toward the sun just to find the sand falling over his own head."
> 
> The Kingdoms Communications and Information Technology Commission (CITC) failed to respond to an Arab News query whether they would block Facebook or the website marking the day.
> 
> Muslims outraged at Facebook profanity - Arab News



For me, in all 96 pages of this thread this post was best of all.


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> Read the results here and you will laugh.
> 
> ISLAMIC SEARCH powered by GOOGLE - Islamic Search Engine - TheIslamicSearch ©2010



that is what the purpose of Islamic Search Engine is.


----------



## Peregrine

Zaki said:


> Al-Ghain said cartoons depicting the Prophet in an offending manner cannot harm him. He added that *a person who defames the Prophet is "just like a man who throws a handful of sand toward the sun just to find the sand falling over his own head."*


 Hi
How true! i hope all Muslims will try to understand this point.


----------



## mikkix

holocaust is definitely a fake drama created by christians and jewish leader roschild,,,
it was a fake you can ask it to the germans and they will tell you what had happened,,, they created holocaust story to establish a new jewish state,,, first it was decided to make it on ethiopia and than palestine is the chosen one....


----------



## Frankenstein

There are 20 million people in Pakistan who uses Internet and I believe there are more people using Facebook, cuz i have seen people who dont have internet at home (some parents dont allow them) they use it on Cell Phones, PDAs, iPhones at schools or in Net cafes, i see Facebook have to bear a heavy loss


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
all those 80,000 scumbags on fb are like those street dogs who have nothing better in their pathetic lives except to bark at every one who pass by.


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam

We Pakistanis are possibly the worst unrational Muslims on this Planet.


----------



## Hyde

Quaid-i-Azam said:


> We Pakistanis are possibly the worst unrational Muslims on this Planet.



*oh yaar Makkah main agar kisi banday ki jaib katt jaye to woh chor bhi Pakistani nikal aata hai - ab batao yahan main ro'on yah hanso?  ?  ?

aur agar wahan pe Haram Shareef ke andar koi banda paise mangta howa mil jaye to woh bhi Pakistani hota hai 
*
What else can you expect from illeterate and irrational nation we know as Pakistanis  (i am talking about the poverty/lower class of peoples and middle or upper class is great)


----------



## asq

Speaker said:


> You have no clue what I am talking about. I was not giving you any answers to any of your problems, perceived or otherwise. All your talk of standing against "opression, about killing and encirling of innocents and most of all about right and wrong" seems to be restricted to the Islamic world, regardless of who is right or wrong. And even in that, there are double standards. You never lose breath in talking about the "atrocities" of the Indian Army in Kashmir, but I have never read a single line about the Uighurs of China. And this is not about you personally, just the general opinion of the Pakistanis on this forum.
> 
> We are probably digressing here. I am not judging you for having double standards, nor do I want to run down China. It is very profitable and comforting to have an ally like them. But then don't talk as if you are against oppression and such. You do it only when it works for you. There are ample Indians who would do the same, and I would say this to them as well.
> 
> The point is that between national identity and the religious one, most people choose the former. And that is not necessarily a bad thing.



Here u go again I responded to list of the problems we the Pakstanis talk about, read the list and be ashmaed that in it ughers are not noted.

* we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
* we more Arab than Arabs
* We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
* We are more Chechen Than Chechens
* We are more Afghans than Afghanis
* we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
* We are more Turkish than Turks
* we are more Iranian than Iranians


Now you change your mind and like to mention ugher, What a double face, just to rile up the emotuions and to troll by putting differant stuations every time.

what a style, u have no base to stand on, just keep shifting to new situation to create more arguments and more insults.

You sir are a very cunning person who has no values at all.


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam

asq said:


> * we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> * we more Arab than Arabs
> * We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> * We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> * We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> * we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> ** We are more Turkish than Turks*
> * we are more Iranian than Iranians



???

How do you figure this? The Turks of all the Muslims are the most rational, the most modern of all Muslims. They are modernizing Islam.

They have even banned the Hijab. Saying its a form of political Islam. I agree that it is a form of political Islam and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Nima said:


> lmao
> these are basijis!!!!
> They are paramilitary!
> I'm talking about ordinary citizens.
> And I'm all for funding hezbollah and hamas! that's one of the only smart things this regime has done! what's wrong w/ having proxies to hurt your enemies!?
> 
> and you won't kick anybodies but. I've seen your pictures. The minute you raise your voice to an Iranian he will drive over your balls and beard with his BMW.
> stupid ****
> *
> btw your mods are too ******* slow
> 
> ban me you ******* tali fucks*



This guy is still around ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

T-Faz said:


> Read the results here and you will laugh.
> 
> ISLAMIC SEARCH powered by GOOGLE - Islamic Search Engine - TheIslamicSearch ©2010



Pathetic & funny

this will all become 'hilal' once we have Khalifalt over the 'Dar-ul-Harb'


----------



## afriend

Hey you and i are not care takcares of any religions.. believe in you rreligion and practise what it says.. don't ask others not to mock it or follow it. Coz if you get pissed of with the whole thing then it shows the weakness of your beliefs..!!! And let them draw what they want and leave them alone.. if you truely believe that the god almighty will answer them if they are doing something wrong.


----------



## Speaker

asq said:


> Here u go again I responded to list of the problems we the Pakstanis talk about, read the list and be ashmaed that in it ughers are not noted.
> 
> * we are more kashmiri than kashmiris
> * we more Arab than Arabs
> * We are more Palestinians than Palestinians
> * We are more Chechen Than Chechens
> * We are more Afghans than Afghanis
> * we are more Iraqi than Iraqis
> * We are more Turkish than Turks
> * we are more Iranian than Iranians
> 
> 
> Now you change your mind and like to mention ugher, What a double face, just to rile up the emotuions and to troll by putting differant stuations every time.
> 
> what a style, u have no base to stand on, just keep shifting to new situation to create more arguments and more insults.
> 
> You sir are a very cunning person who has no values at all.



Do not digress and assume things you don't know about anyone. First of all, I was responding to a post by Emo where she had, I am assuming sarcastically, spoken about how Pakistanis care more about what is happening to Muslims around the world instead of bothering to tackle the problems at home. I am not sure how you came into this. All I was trying to tell her was that at least on this forum, there are more patriotic Pakistanis rather than the people blinded by their religion. And I am only stating my opinion that it is the better choice. Believe me, if I were in your place, I would do the same. 

I am not the first one to bring the Uighurs in here, nor will I be the last. But like I said, I don't want to judge the Chinese because they should know how to run their country. The point I am making is that you cry hoarse about Kashmir and say nothing about the Uighurs. Which is understandable, since the Chinese have always been good to you and the Indians have been hostile to you since the beginning. So my point is that your Pakistani identity is stronger than your Muslim identity. Please counter that with reasonable arguments instead of getting emotional or personal.


----------



## afriend

This can happen in india too.. coz this part of the world have the largest population of relgious stupids.. including hindus.. christains and muslims.. so much of unneccessary beliefs and clutures.. many are ready to kill their own blood in the name of some religion of which they dont have a clue about..!! for eg.. we have had cases of honor killing in india.. and i am sure none of these bstrds would hve ever read or understood bhagvad gita or ramayana yet they are ready to kill people in the name of it.


----------



## sur

sparklingway said:


> *I'm wondering when Internet connectivity itself will require a special permit ala Cuba or might just ban Internet altogether ala North Korea.
> 
> I hope Islam-fascists are happy as they've set a dreadful precedent.*


When Ameicans feel carrying liquids on plane can be a possible threat for security of passangers, *they ban* all liquids including extruded breast milk for babies(real story) {thou u can take bottle of alcohol with u, & cigarette-lighters ofcourse}, 

When they feel muslims can be a possible harm, they make them wait at NSEERS counter for 5 hours while luggage security officers tear open ur bags coz u r not there on time to pick them, & the tag on bag says Pakistan,,, 

When they deem muslims to be a potential carrier of "damp-squibs" they strip em naked & humiliate em,,,

When when they "allegedly" get attacked by cave-dwellers in Afghanistan & fail to scramble their planes they document that they preemtively killed 100,000+ in iraq. 

On airport they can take a chicken sandwich out of ur hand & garbage it, coz it might infect their ppl with hamfull viruses.

India can ban Pak channels. France can ban niqab. *They can make laws to jail u for denying holocaust*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_denial#Laws_against_Holocaust_denial.. 

*All above r justifiable measures to which they have a right, for their security & health of their society,* but when muslims deem sth unhealthy for their culture & ban it they r "dreadful islamo-fascist"... Ban might *NOT* stop that content from sprouting BUT atleast it sends out a message... "Mind ur language buddy"


Peregrine said:


> Hi
> all those 80,000 scumbags on fb are like those street dogs who have nothing better in their pathetic lives except to bark at every one who pass by.


true.


----------



## Prometheus

*Pak now bans Blackberry services too*

Islamabad: The Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) has not only blocked usage of the social networking sites Twitter and Facebook, but also Blackberry services until further notice. 

According to the Daily Times, the PTA has asked all cellular companies to put an immediate cap on all Blackberry services until further notice. 

Sources said the PTA issued the directives on the orders of the Lahore High Court, which asked the government to make sure that Facebook is blocked for all Internet users in the country. 

On Friday, following a ban on Facebook and popular video sharing portal YouTube, the social networking site Twitter was banned in Pakistan for carrying blasphemous contents. 

Hundreds of Twitter users tried in vain to log in to their accounts as a message- This site has been restricted, was displayed on their computer screens. 

A statement issued by the PTA said that it has blocked over 450 links containing offensive content. 

In Peshawar, more than 500 people participated in a protest against Facebook for holding competitions of drawing caricatures of Prophet Muhammad. They chanted slogans against the government and demanded it to end all ties with countries where these blasphemous caricatures are being published. 

After Twitter & Facebook, Pak bans Blackberry services


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## DaRk WaVe

sur said:


> When Ameicans feel carrying liquids on plane can be a possible threat for security of passangers, *they ban* all liquids including extruded breast milk for babies(real story) {thou u can take bottle of alcohol with u, & cigarette-lighters ofcourse},
> 
> When they feel muslims can be a possible harm, they make them wait at NSEERS counter for 5 hours while luggage security officers tear open ur bags coz u r not there on time to pick them, & the tag on bag says Pakistan,,,
> 
> When they deem muslims to be a potential carrier of "damp-squibs" they strip em naked & humiliate em,,,


they have 'good reasons' to do all of this, if you are still one of those people who tat 9/11 was a staged Drama by US to tackle the delusional concept of Kahilafat then hats off for you, if we will see these kinds of banners in London, what do you suppose them to do...




if we would have acted a bit wisely at the time of 'Danish Cartoons', we would not have seen this day, they have singled out the point at which we are 'irritated' & they are going to use it, the best thing is to ignore rather than boiling our own blood & doing _exactly 
_ what they want us to do



>



Seems These Mullahs don't even know the exact number of Zero's there in _billion_ 

*STUPIDS!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thomas

Prometheus said:


> *Pak now bans Blackberry services too*
> 
> Islamabad: The Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) has not only blocked usage of the social networking sites Twitter and Facebook, but also Blackberry services until further notice.
> 
> According to the Daily Times, the PTA has asked all cellular companies to put an immediate cap on all Blackberry services until further notice.
> 
> Sources said the PTA issued the directives on the orders of the Lahore High Court, which asked the government to make sure that Facebook is blocked for all Internet users in the country.
> 
> On Friday, following a ban on Facebook and popular video sharing portal YouTube, the social networking site Twitter was banned in Pakistan for carrying blasphemous contents.
> 
> Hundreds of Twitter users tried in vain to log in to their accounts as a message- This site has been restricted, was displayed on their computer screens.
> 
> A statement issued by the PTA said that it has blocked over 450 links containing offensive content.
> 
> In Peshawar, more than 500 people participated in a protest against Facebook for holding competitions of drawing caricatures of Prophet Muhammad. They chanted slogans against the government and demanded it to end all ties with countries where these blasphemous caricatures are being published.
> 
> After Twitter & Facebook, Pak bans Blackberry services



The next step is to block all cell phone pictures.


----------



## JonAsad

Facebook Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro last 2 days | Karachi City | humara karachi | my karachi | apna karachi

http://pkproblems.com/index.php/one-day-strike-results-in-15m-loss-pakistan/

Why is there contradiction on the exact figures?
Can any one post more reliable authentic source?


----------



## sparklingway

jonasad said:


> Facebook Loss Reaches Up to 2 Billions Euro last 2 days | Karachi City | humara karachi | my karachi | apna karachi
> 
> http://pkproblems.com/index.php/one-day-strike-results-in-15m-loss-pakistan/
> 
> Why is there contradiction on the exact figures?
> Can any one post more reliable authentic source?



Because the number are figments of imagination. When people who are proud of the ban want to justify their irrationality, they make up numbers and facts just like most people do when they know little about the subject they're dealing with.

Self glorification required posting such huge loss figures.

I had posted this yesterday:-

I received this mail today from my usually knee-jerk Pan-Islamist friend :- "The boycott made by the Muslims against Facebook last 2 dayz, their losses are reached to two billion Euro if we continue, aftr 7 days it would reach around 40 billion Euro. Plz spread as much as u can. Hazrat Mohammad (SAW) Believers dont stop this msg in inbox"

Facebook's revenue last year was 650 million USD expected to rise to 1.1 Bn USD this year. Somehow the interweb jihadis know about 2 Bn Euro losses which are more than Facebook's revenue. Who am I to question their numbers? I might be declared an apostate if i question their numbers even.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> "The boycott made by the Muslims against Facebook last 2 dayz, their losses are reached to two billion Euro if we continue, aftr 7 days it would reach around 40 billion Euro. Plz spread as much as u can. Hazrat Mohammad (SAW) Believers dont stop this msg in inbox"



all hail e-mullahs & Keyboard Jehadis  

sometimes i wonder why they use things invented by infidels to spread their propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehru

*Google chief suspects ulterior motive in Pakistan *

SAN FRANCISCO: Google chief executive Eric Schmidt on Friday said he suspects suppressing political criticism is a factor behind the move to block YouTube and Facebook in Pakistan in the name of Islam.

&#8220;I'm always suspicious of these broad bans,&#8221; Schmidt told a gathering at non-profit public policy institute New America Foundation, of which he is chairman of the board.

*&#8220;In every case we looked at, there is an official reason then another reason. There is an awful lot of political criticism they are blocking at the same time. I am very suspicious here.&#8221;*

The Pakistan Telecommunications Authority (PTA) banned access to Facebook, YouTube and more than 450 links, including restricted access to Wikipedia in view of what it called &#8220;growing sacrilegious content&#8221;.

A Facebook page that fueled rage and protest in Pakistan was gone from the popular online social networking service on Friday but the popular social networking service said it remained blocked in that country.

DAWN.COM | World | Google chief suspects ulterior motive in Pakistan

He only suspects. I am sure that this is the real reason.


----------



## mehru

*Indian Muslims call for ban on Facebook *

NEW DELHI: Pakistans anger against religiously offensive web-based networking groups spread to India on Friday as Muslim protesters in Mumbai demanded a ban on the Facebook website. India has periodically banned websites, but mostly for their alleged links with terrorism.

United News of India said Muslims in the countrys financial hub protested against the Facebook website for hosting a competition of offensive caricatures.

In a protest meeting at Minara Masjid at Bhendi Bazaar and at Hindustani Masjid at Byculla in South Mumbai, various Muslim organisations demanded a permanent ban on Facebook and chanted slogans against the websites operators.

The protest at Minara Masjid, conducted by Raza Academy, asked the government to take action against the organisers of the competition.

Protesters blocked traffic at Bhendi Bazaar.

At the Hindustani Masjid, Islamic scholar Maulana Abdul Jabbar Kadri said: We cannot tolerate such things which hurt the sentiments of millions of Muslims across the world.

India is home to the worlds second largest Muslim population and it became the first country to ban The Satanic Verses, with Iran and Pakistan following its lead.

The ban on the book came after nationwide protests by Muslim groups who saw the book as insulting to their religion.

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Indian Muslims call for ban on Facebook

Seriously i always thought that Indian Muslims are more sensible than us.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

this person has got a point....



> *&#8220;In every case we looked at, there is an official reason then another reason. There is an awful lot of political criticism they are blocking at the same time. I am very suspicious here.&#8221;*



DAWN.COM | World | Google chief suspects ulterior motive in Pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EmO GiRl said:


> all hail e-mullahs & Keyboard Jehadis
> 
> sometimes i wonder why they use things invented by infidels to spread their propaganda



 ..All hail our anti E mullah....

We should slay those fanatics who think banning facebook is a bad thing and should draw pics of Mohammad saw and prove we are secular and not E-mullahs or anythin

Do u even know wat a jihadi means?
Read the Holy book ur mom keps in the cupboard.....It talks of the honour and status of a jihadist mujahid.


----------



## mehru

EmO GiRl said:


> this person has got a point....
> 
> 
> 
> DAWN.COM | World | Google chief suspects ulterior motive in Pakistan



Emo! I am sure that this is the real reason. Poor Pakistanis are fooled again by the Govt.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I dont know why my googles still workin..


----------



## mjnaushad

*wiki,youtube is unbanned in Peshawar *


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> All hail our anti E mullah....



yes all hail 'em



> We should slay those fanatics who think banning facebook is a bad thing and should draw pics of Mohammad saw and prove we are secular and not E-mullahs or anythin



typical e-mullah mentality & sarcasm 

i never talked about slaying anyone nor did i justified drawings




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ..
> Do u even know wat a jihadi means?
> *Read the Holy book ur mom keps in the cupboard.*....It talks of the honour and status of a jihadist mujahid.



this is second time you are bringing in my mom
do that again & you will regret it




> mehru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emo! I am sure that this is the real reason. Poor Pakistanis are fooled again by the Govt.
Click to expand...


at least its telling us why You tube was banned


----------



## Huda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dont know why my googles still workin..



my google is also working


----------



## Prometheus

mehru said:


> *Indian Muslims call for ban on Facebook *
> 
> NEW DELHI: Pakistans anger against religiously offensive web-based networking groups spread to India on Friday as Muslim protesters in Mumbai demanded a ban on the Facebook website. India has periodically banned websites, but mostly for their alleged links with terrorism.
> 
> United News of India said Muslims in the countrys financial hub protested against the Facebook website for hosting a competition of offensive caricatures.
> 
> In a protest meeting at Minara Masjid at Bhendi Bazaar and at Hindustani Masjid at Byculla in South Mumbai, various Muslim organisations demanded a permanent ban on Facebook and chanted slogans against the websites operators.
> 
> The protest at Minara Masjid, conducted by Raza Academy, asked the government to take action against the organisers of the competition.
> 
> Protesters blocked traffic at Bhendi Bazaar.
> 
> At the Hindustani Masjid, Islamic scholar Maulana Abdul Jabbar Kadri said: We cannot tolerate such things which hurt the sentiments of millions of Muslims across the world.
> 
> India is home to the worlds second largest Muslim population and it became the first country to ban The Satanic Verses, with Iran and Pakistan following its lead.
> 
> The ban on the book came after nationwide protests by Muslim groups who saw the book as insulting to their religion.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Front Page | Indian Muslims call for ban on Facebook
> 
> Seriously i always thought that Indian Muslims are more sensible than us.




just a dozen of protesters..............facebook wont be banned


----------



## mehru

huda said:


> my google is also working




But my google has a mind of its own. Sometimes it works but sometimes it doesn't.
PS. Google ban is near.


----------



## LicencetoKill

Asim Aquil said:


> Yeah because your friend is saying "DEATH TO AMERICA". Your freedoms ends when it starts to call on for people's deaths and physical harm.
> 
> I would ban people if someone said Death to Pakistan over here as well. For that matter even death to America... even Death to India. That is just not the way mature and civilized people behave.



You know what tum mein wu iman ki akhri had bhi nai ha yani tum itnay begairat hugaye hu k tumaray Prophet sws ka mazak uaraya jata ha or tum uss ko freedom of speech kehtay hu...
Jo shair lika ha uss ko samju tum already maghrib mein dub gayee hu...

Kaabay kiss mun sa jawu gay Aqeel 
Sharam tum ko magar nai atti....

I cant write here i will write a pvt msg.


----------



## mehru

EmO GiRl said:


> at least its telling us why You tube was banned



Yes because of the videos which "must not be named".


----------



## LicencetoKill

Zaki said:


> But you also know that facebook also got a report function where it allows you to report page if it is a *"direct call for violence"* or if peoples are discussing *"Racist/Hate speach"*. Last time i checked if i am offended with something i have all the rights to report the page and usually the page gets deleted after a while.
> 
> Don't you think when peoples called Prophet Muhammad S.A.W a *Child Molester* on that Fb page or drawn cartoons and peoples came on street it was a *direct call for violance?* read the comments of the peoples who were *indirectly swearing Prophet Muhammad* S.A.W on that page calling him with different names. That was when i went there to see if the page is still active or not.
> 
> Last time i checked we used to call it violance or *"hate speech"* but these rules suddenly became soft when it came to Prophet Muhammad S.A.W
> 
> Just my opinion - as i am fed up with *double standards and illogical excuses* of these peoples  and yes i *ignored *all these peoples and usually don't even care whatever they do. But having spent my childhood in a western country and always enjoying with the freedom of expression i can say these mummy-daddy excuses are *illogical *to me
> 
> *Peace*



every FB muslim user reported the page but they were not deleting it 
Mr Aqeel have no answer for this .............


----------



## LicencetoKill

Durran3 said:


> This was awesome indeed.. btw the people who were out on the streets with mma flags.. just how many of them ACTUALLY have a facebook account?



you talking ............
it doesnot mean if some one have account they can know only. There is media there is newspaper....


----------



## Huda

*youtube is perfectly working in karachi*
is it true??


----------



## LicencetoKill

S.U.R.B. said:


> well to be frank ,i am not a big fan of facebook either.
> A time waste for me.
> 
> *Lekin in pics mein yeh 90% wo log hein ginhon nahe shayad zindigi mein khubhi facebook khud istmal nahe ke ho ge.....
> *
> 
> Boycott karnae sae pehle check to karloo hae kia ye Facebook



Ap q musalman hu kia ap kabhi khuda or rasool sa millay hein


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

huda said:


> my google is also working



Mine wasnt even banned....i dont know why but im using google russia.

@EMO........look dear.I never offended u or ur mother...I just said.read the Quran occasionally and see wat it says.
U had bring my mother and sister(although i dont have any)in ur rant in the hijab thread...called me names but i didnt reply with the same attitude.
I would appreciate not being personal or threatning me.I personaly dont give a darn about nobody but im tolerating ur offensive attitude just coz ur a female.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

yaar ap logon ka masla hal hi na kun ker doon..

Chalo jis jis ko fb use kerna hai ya youtube is software k through ker lay or rona band ker day..

Hotspot Shield - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

alternatively
Annonymous websites hein yh in ko use kerlo

Anonymizing, bypass server, unblock - Hide-ID.info
Unblock Websites - Securenhide.com
A proxy that focuses on World Wide Web traffic is called a "web proxy" - Disable-IP.info
Bypassfb.info - Bypass blocked access
BirthdayManagement.co.uk
http://proxify.eu
Unblock Websites Internet Privacy - Legacysafesecure.com
A content-filtering web bypasser server - Disable-real.info
Reverse proxy, SOCKS, Transparent SMTP proxy, Web cache - Hide-ID.com
Intercepting Bypasser Server - Privacyhide.com

See nothing is banned in Pakistan.

*lol where are the links.. 
get the original message from here*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/58711-youtube-wiki-r-ready-use-2.html


----------



## sparklingway

*Rehman Malik updated his Facebook status 3 hours ago.*
Bouhahaha !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

sparklingway said:


> *Rehman Malik updated his Facebook status 3 hours ago.*
> Bouhahaha !!!



Kese Kese logon ko add kia hoa hai?


----------



## sparklingway

umairp said:


> Kese Kese logon ko add kia hoa hai?



His social media team replies to many questions. His team isn't as good as the one hired by the absconder commando probably b/c it's just one officer in the MoI given the task to update his status.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

S.U.R.B. said:


> well to be frank ,i am not a big fan of facebook either.
> A time waste for me.
> 
> *Lekin in pics mein yeh 90% wo log hein ginhon nahe shayad zindigi mein khubhi facebook khud istmal nahe ke ho ge.....
> *
> 
> Boycott karnae sae pehle check to karloo hae kia ye Facebook





sarcastic said:


> lol funny ...aapne yaahan bhi aisa hota hai



well well well.

Now that's interesting.








That's a call from an engineering college to a Medical college.
Found that right in front of my college library.

And people there are taking it very seriously.Although i bet they don't have that much time on their disposal.

And what's even more interesting for me is ;it's the same library in which a week ago i used to see 30% of students viewing the facebook accounts of their fellows etc on the computers.
(*while more than 90% of them do use facebook at home.*)
And that's called a revolution.
Everyone getting ready and trying to be a part of this protest.


----------



## Hyde

*baal ki khaal koi hum pakistaniyoun se seekhay* 

bhai bas kar do - jisko jo karna hai karne do - freedom naam ki bhi koi cheez hoti hai 

i am tired visiting this thread again and again


----------



## sur

sparklingway said:


> *Bouhahaha !!!*


*
Where is "Bouhahaha"?,,, I haven't seen her posts in a while... *


----------



## Hyde

sur said:


> Where is "Bouhahaha"?,,, I haven't seen her posts in a while...



her last activity was in April. I hope everything is OK with her


----------



## asq

Quaid-i-Azam said:


> ???
> 
> How do you figure this? The Turks of all the Muslims are the most rational, the most modern of all Muslims. They are modernizing Islam.
> 
> They have even banned the Hijab. Saying its a form of political Islam. I agree that it is a form of political Islam and nothing more.



please read my post carefully, I am not taling about a post by a Pakistani talking to an Indian about his questuion that why we Pakistanis wory about all the problems of the world.

I answerd to him that we stand for the opressed that is why some us talk about peopel who are opressed and abused by keeping them encircled and by starving them and by taking their land forcibaly.

So sir it is not me who said these items, I am only resfroming the facts said by one of us. Sir


----------



## asq

Speaker said:


> Do not digress and assume things you don't know about anyone. First of all, I was responding to a post by Emo where she had, I am assuming sarcastically, spoken about how Pakistanis care more about what is happening to Muslims around the world instead of bothering to tackle the problems at home. I am not sure how you came into this. All I was trying to tell her was that at least on this forum, there are more patriotic Pakistanis rather than the people blinded by their religion. And I am only stating my opinion that it is the better choice. Believe me, if I were in your place, I would do the same.
> 
> I am not the first one to bring the Uighurs in here, nor will I be the last. But like I said, I don't want to judge the Chinese because they should know how to run their country. The point I am making is that you cry hoarse about Kashmir and say nothing about the Uighurs. Which is understandable, since the Chinese have always been good to you and the Indians have been hostile to you since the beginning. So my point is that your Pakistani identity is stronger than your Muslim identity. Please counter that with reasonable arguments instead of getting emotional or personal.



you donot want to see your trolling and accept that in this case u brought the Ughers name.

Typical Indian style of first noting a matter first than putting it on to others.

Let us not again bring others, U sir brought Ugher matter in this post and that is that.


----------



## Comet

YouTube is back on!!!


----------



## iqtedar

 Message to Pakistani government: Declare war on Facebook? Be serious. Want to reverse Pakistan into the stone age and use pigeons again for communication? Just carry on with what you are doing and ban the whole Internet, the telephone networks, radio and television ...
 Message to PTA: If you really have to ban a site, get some technical person on your team who can at least put up a notice to explain the situation on a redirected page. At least keep the informative and educational sites up though. Why YouTube and Wikipedia for goodness sake? Is Google next kya? By banning something you only give it more publicity. We live in an age where nothing can be hidden anymore thank goodness.
 Message to the Pakistani protestors against the drawings: Grow up, get educated and learn to use the computer in positive ways to thrive in the information age.
 Message to non-Pakistani protestors against Facebook: Hurt them where it hurts - in their pockets.
 Message to Facebook: You have a lot to answer and resolve. Get your act together and abide by standard policies of fairness and firmness.
 Message to theologians: Increase your efforts to portray the real compassionate and tolerant Islam instead of resting on your laurels.
 Message to America: Hasten your demise with more acts of foolish financing so we can move on from a unipolar world to true globalisation.
 Message to all those who organised and participated in the drawing contest: You are motivated only by malicious vitriol not freedom. You may draw and laugh as much as you want in this world, but the fires of hell await you on the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

umairp said:


> YouTube is back on!!!



 When? How? Where?


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> When? How? Where?



nhi bhai its not working


----------



## Comet

Change your ISPs people. Its working with me since 11:00 am today.


----------



## !! KARAN !!

What will happen if tomorrow or day after the same court lifts the ban....There has to be some open heart speak here guys....There has to be some sensible opposition as well to what a government does.


----------



## sparklingway

List of banned websites:-
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2184460/blocked.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilesTogo

sparklingway said:


> List of banned websites:-
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2184460/blocked.html



BTW, I think in Pakistan's national interest you should delete this post.


----------



## khanz

youtube is unbanned in pakistan i think some news sources like wall street journal are saying PTA lifted youtube ban after they have removed the offending material but facebook still blocked not sure if it's true can anyone confirm.


----------



## Hyde

khanz said:


> youtube is unbanned in pakistan i think some news sources like wall street journal are saying PTA lifted youtube ban after they have removed the offending material but facebook still blocked not sure if it's true can anyone confirm.



i opened youtube videos for which youtube was banned - its working fine

nothing deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Zaki said:


> i opened youtube videos for which youtube was banned - its working fine
> 
> nothing deleted



I dunno maybe only that particular page is blocked or removed only in pakistan like what facebook wanted to do some people are saying youtube is working fine for them now .Anyway if it's true then it's good news .


----------



## !! KARAN !!

Zaki said:


> i opened youtube videos for which youtube was banned - its working fine
> 
> nothing deleted



agreed !!!


----------



## alibaz

khanz said:


> youtube is unbanned in pakistan i think some news sources like wall street journal are saying PTA lifted youtube ban after they have removed the offending material but facebook still blocked not sure if it's true can anyone confirm.



Its not opening up with me


----------



## SurvivoR

yep neither here with me... youtube stands banned... Well I guess they might be lifting the ban selectively. As I had a friend in Peshawar who couldn't open Twitter yet I was able to open it here in Karachi but later it got banned here as well.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

other counteries like saudia arabai have also blocked the FB. Muslims living in India and SouthAfrica are outraged and are also demanding that FB controversial page should be blocked

Saudi blocks controversial Facebook page: paper

'Everybody Draw Mohammed Day' Controversy Still Raging Worldwide

TECHNOLOGY - Facebook Prophet Trouble Escalates: Indian Muslims Demand For Ban On Facebook


----------



## Huda

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> other counteries like saudia arabai have also blocked the FB. Muslims living in India and SouthAfrica are outraged and are also demanding that FB controversial page should be blocked
> 
> Saudi blocks controversial Facebook page: paper
> 
> 'Everybody Draw Mohammed Day' Controversy Still Raging Worldwide
> 
> TECHNOLOGY - Facebook Prophet Trouble Escalates: Indian Muslims Demand For Ban On Facebook



but y youtrube ???


----------



## Hyde

huda said:


> but y youtrube ???



youtube too got some controversial videos of the same cartoons

in another words they are promoting this page


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I think overall it was a good decision taken timely as the terrorists would not have let go an opportunity to increase there recruitment activities.
Also there might arise a scenario where risk of Religious fanatics exploiting this issue to a level where they could politically outdone the current secular political system . Things might turn very ugly if a Nation armed with nukes could ultimately be ruled by Religious Fanatics with the support of huge majority which has been offended by this racist, and highly unethical act.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Almost 100&#37; of the people i know which even are not very religious support this Ban.. And the reports of people being divided do not possess weight.


----------



## ramu

Internet contains everything in this world and censoring it is out of question. Banning a few websites will give added incentive for trouble makers to proliferate such content.

Half of Internet is devoted to **** and some estimates put it at 60%. Some religions and beliefs are against this. Does that imply, such content is banned even hypothetically considering that such strict censorship is possible? The answer to this is self regulation. Each person should consciously decide on the content he wants to use and those he wants to skip. 

Consider the possibility of few people who want to strategically restrict Pakistan's access to Internet and start a campaign to that effect. Will such moves by the government prove as incentive ?

This is not a problem for Pakistan alone but the world at large. Policy should be formulated on how to go ahead in such scenarios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

i think TV channels n eletronic meddia should also be banned because it is the main reason y Muslims r getting weaker n weaker day by day..........only news channels should be dere with limitations to publish only correct news......n also only MALE NEWSCASTERS should be allowed to do such job..........ACCORDING TO ISLAM FEMALES SHOULDNT BER ALLOWED TO EXPOSE THEM SELFS.....................!!


----------



## SpArK

arsalan shafique said:


> i think TV channels n eletronic meddia should also be banned because it is the main reason y Muslims r getting weaker n weaker day by day..........only news channels should be dere with limitations to publish only correct news......n also only MALE NEWSCASTERS should be allowed to do such job..........ACCORDING TO ISLAM FEMALES SHOULDNT BER ALLOWED TO EXPOSE THEM SELFS.....................!!



Hmmm.. very interesting point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

arsalan shafique said:


> i think TV channels n eletronic meddia should also be banned because it is the main reason y Muslims r getting weaker n weaker day by day..........only news channels should be dere with limitations to publish only correct news......n also only MALE NEWSCASTERS should be allowed to do such job..........ACCORDING TO ISLAM FEMALES SHOULDNT BER ALLOWED TO EXPOSE THEM SELFS.....................!!



Was that an attempt at sarcasm or are you just a troll?


----------



## FreekiN

You know, for once, he actually makes sense to me.






The other parts are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

yeah interesting video FreekiN i didn't find an answer of this problem from the panel


----------



## Prometheus

*Internet censorship*



The furore over the websites blocked last week by the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority on the instructions of the Lahore High Court refuses to die down, and for good reason. At least 800 web pages and URLs have so far been blocked for Pakistan&#8217;s Internet users in an effort to restrict access to material considered blasphemous. The number may grow. However, apart from the Facebook link that called for the drawing of the Prophet (PBUH) &#8212; and which has now been removed &#8212; we have been given no explanation as to what exactly this objectionable material is.

There are a number of points to ponder. First, the LHC order referred to the caricatures&#8217; site. On whose authority has access to the other sites been limited? The PTA may be guilty of overstepping its authority by extending the scope of the court&#8217;s order to apply the directive to websites of its own choosing. Second, given the other issues confronting Pakistan, there is the possibility that the accusation of &#8216;blasphemy&#8217; is being used to cover up the attempt to suppress political criticism. Sites such as Facebook and YouTube have become a prominent tool for political activism and criticism. Third, blocking these sites constitutes outright censorship and a serious transgression of the individual&#8217;s right to access information of his or her choice on the Internet.

Pakistan cannot police the world. Blocking websites achieves nothing and only invites derision from the global community besides encouraging mischievous elements to undertake similarly offensive exercises in order to provoke a reaction. In shutting off access to these sites, the state is denying its citizens access to information &#8212; interestingly, one of the blocked pages is a Wikipedia discussion on the freedom of speech versus blasphemy. Lastly, bans like this simply do not work.

The only way to comprehensively control access to sections of the Internet is to stop Internet facilities altogether in the country. A number of ways to circumvent the blocked material are being communicated to Internet users who are thus able to access the website of their choice. Clearly, the PTA has failed to achieve its goals and has only been criticised for its arbitrary ways. It must be made to respect the right to information and restore the blocked websites immediately, leaving Internet users to decide for themselves what is or is not offensive.

There will always be a handful of people who will turn violent and shun a measured response to crass exercises such as the drawing event. But the answer is not to resort to practices that drag the country further back into the dark ages.

DAWN.COM | Editorial | Internet censorship


----------



## sparklingway

Freekin :- Just a reminder to those uneducated in history. 

The man he's praising Sultan Abdul Hamid, he is guilty of committing the Hamidian Massacre, the precursor to the Armenian Genocide which resulted in the massacre of an estimated 100,000 to 300,000 Armenians

I've heard him saying a couple of times before that "Musalmaanon ney kisi ka genocide nahin kuya" for he has to prepare for any questions regarding the establishment of a caliphate for the Ottomans are guilty of committing a mass genocide of an estimated 400,000 to 1.8 million Armenians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Salam, 
Are the bans/ blocks still present in Pakistan and if so when does the government plan to rid of them?


----------



## Prometheus

*more Facebook users in the Arab world than newspaper readers*

There are now more Facebook users in the Arab world than newspaper readers, a survey suggests.

The research by Spot On Public Relations, a Dubai-based agency, says there are more than 15 million subscribers to the social network.

The total number of newspaper copies in Arabic, English and French is just under 14 million.

The findings seem to confirm the increasing popularity of the social interaction platforms in the region.

Alternative
Spot On Public Relations, a marketing and communications agency, says the figures show that such platforms are beginning to define how Arabs discover and share information.

In Egypt alone, there are 3.5 million users, which is way beyond the circulation of any of the biggest dailies.

Even in conservative Saudi Arabia, people have been quick to embrace Facebook. It is the country with the second-largest membership after Egypt.

One-third of the population in the United Arab Emirates are said to be on Facebook.

The findings should come as no surprise. The majority of the region's more than 300 million people is young, and internet use is on the rise.

In societies where political freedoms are severely limited, many have also resorted to Facebook as an alternative to the public sphere.

But the survey does not provide a detailed breakdown of how it is used in Arab countries - for example how much of it is for chatting and making friends and how much is for political and social campaigning.

But it contains valuable information for advertisers who want to reach the largest possible number of people.BBC News - Facebook outstrips Arab newspapers - survey


----------



## under cover

> Pakistan's Internet censorship



*Censorship??* No wonder you are friends to chinese.


----------



## arsalan shafique

v9s said:


> Was that an attempt at sarcasm or are you just a troll?



No Body if u r a PAKISTANi then u know what kind of problems PAkistani young generation r facing...........................!!!


----------



## mehru

*A crisis of identity *

LIKE all Pakistanis, I hold multiple identities: I am a citizen of Pakistan and the world; I am a Muslim, as well as an avid user of the Internet.

Normally this would not cause any conflicts within a well-integrated personality, but when a controversy like the Facebook one arises, all those identities start to fight with one another.

The result is what we have today, with the Government of Pakistan banning Facebook, YouTube and other sites, some Pakistanis very pleased with this decision, others scratching their heads and wondering what happened to their personal rights.

It is precisely because we&#8217;re not well-integrated, as people and as a nation, that this has happened: as much as we like to claim we are sophisticated in our outlook, we aren&#8217;t really comfortable with our multiple identities, and so when a complex situation such as the Facebook controversy arises, we turn our backs on complexity, because it makes us feel insecure, and opt for the most simplistic position, because it feels the safest to us.I was the first editor of Pakistan&#8217;s Internet magazine Spider back in 1998, so I well remember the days when the Internet was new in Pakistan. Pakistan had been a relatively closed society up until then; only a privileged few could afford to travel and study abroad, to gain a different perspective on the world.

*We were thirsty for information from foreign sources, and while we were willing to consider that the rest of the world held different beliefs and values than we did, we had not yet been truly confronted &#8212; in the most aggressive sense of the world &#8212; with the reality that the outside world may or may not appreciate and respect our belief systems.*

Jump forward to 2010, some years after the Sept 11 attacks, the 7/7 bombings and the Madrid train bombings and in the midst of the war on terror. We now know exactly what the world thinks of Muslims and Pakistanis, thanks, in part, to the Internet.

We have spent the last nine years or so exhorting the world that we are not terrorists, that Islam is a religion of peace, that our Prophet (PBUH) was an exemplary man. The world has not gotten the message. In fact, the world seems to believe the exact opposite. So what do we do in the face of their certainty that Pakistani Muslims are evil and violent? Do we debate them on their terms, using the Internet as the medium, or do we step back from the argument, block the Internet and resort to threats of violence? In doing so, have we not fallen into a trap of our own making, as well as theirs?

As a Muslim, I&#8217;m furious about the way we&#8217;ve been portrayed in the media &#8212; as bomb-wielding terrorists. I&#8217;m furious that my religion has been hijacked by Muslim extremists, but also by the western conservative news media and political right, in order to produce a scapegoat for all the ills of the world, both eastern and western.

As a Pakistani, I&#8217;m embarrassed and ashamed when someone like Faisal Shahzad makes the headlines. As an Internet user, and citizen of the world, I want access to Facebook, to YouTube, to Wikipedia, to Flickr, and I want to be able to make the decisions about what I&#8217;m going to view and what I&#8217;m going to boycott.

I&#8217;m annoyed by the caricatures of the Prophet and I&#8217;m annoyed by the publicity the event has captured. I feel disturbed when I see women and children holding placards saying &#8220;Death to anyone who draws our Prophet&#8221;, but I&#8217;m glad that Pakistani advertisers have withdrawn their ads from Facebook, causing financial loss to the company that refused to remove the page in the first place.

*It seems strange that I should be able to hold so many contradictory thoughts and feelings, but it&#8217;s quite normal, and can be explained by a psychological term called &#8216;cognitive dissonance&#8217; &#8212; &#8220;an uncomfortable feeling caused by holding two contradictory ideas simultaneously&#8221; (I got this information from a Wikipedia page that hasn&#8217;t been banned).*
*
According to social psychology, cognitive dissonance leads to all sorts of interesting human behaviours, including rationalisation, confirmation bias, the denial of disconfirming evidence, and other &#8220;ego defence mechanisms&#8221;. Or, it may lead to the sour grapes syndrome, as in &#8220;Well, Facebook was wasting too much of my time anyway, so it&#8217;s a good thing it&#8217;s been banned&#8221; even if you are feeling withdrawal pangs from not being able to check your Wall, read your friends&#8217; messages and tend to your Farmville farm.
*
It seems that very few people in Pakistan are comfortable with cognitive dissonance. We like the benefits and the openness of the Internet, but cannot handle it when that openness goes too far for us. We like the idea of freedom, but cannot grasp the concept of freedom of speech, where nothing is sacred and anything and anyone can be ridiculed.

*Instead of allowing those uncomfortable feelings to exist within us, while we try to work them out and come to terms with them, our first reaction is to withdraw from the discomfort. We then feel guilty and angry for having felt the discomfort in the first place; our second reaction is to lash out against the thing that provoked that discomfort in us. Hence the street protests, the placards, the people baying for blood against Facebook and its creators; hence calling anyone who doesn&#8217;t agree with the Facebook ban a non-Muslim, or accusing that person of not loving the Prophet.
*
What about those who don&#8217;t believe that Facebook should have been banned, or who even dare to believe in the more blasphemous idea that freedom of speech should be respected even if that speech offends or outrages you? Yes, those people exist in Pakistan as well. Are they bad Muslims, bad Pakistanis?

How about those people who believe that this kind of controversy should be best ignored, so that it doesn&#8217;t engender more publicity? Or those who think that the Prophet was such a great man that this kind of ***** cannot truly blemish his reputation? That Islam, and God, are bigger than this? Can we be comfortable with those opinions too, or are there only two sides to take: you are either with us or against us? I wonder where we have heard those words before.

DAWN.COM | Editorial | A crisis of identity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

arsalan shafique said:


> No Body if u r a PAKISTANi then u know what kind of problems PAkistani young generation r facing...........................!!!



Stop using islam as an excuse for your backwardness you are absolutely insane nobody is exposing themselves on news channels even afghanistan is too progressive a country for you stone age is suitable for your kind


----------



## Speaker

arsalan shafique said:


> only news channels should be dere with limitations to publish only correct news......



And who decides what is the "correct" news? We need the fourth estate to keep the other three in check.


----------



## sparklingway

*Molly Norris&#8217; Facebook Page Hacked, Death Threats Issued.*

A Hacker describing himself as a &#8220;Pakistani Student&#8221; who &#8220;Loves Mohammad&#8221; has hacked the Facebook Page of Molly Norris.


Molly Hacked​

In further discussion on the same status the hacker issued death threats against the cartoonist:

​
Norris had inadvertently started the viral &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Day&#8221; when she protested death threats to the creators of South Park. However, Ms. Norris has distanced herself from &#8220;Everybody Draw Mohammad Day&#8221;, a group which was not started or endorsed by her, on a number of occasions. Her website still has disclaimers condemning the group.Furthermore, Ms. Norris promotes the group &#8220;Against Everybody Draw Mohammad Day&#8221; from her website and has joined muslim Facebook groups such as &#8220;Introduce Mohmmad Day&#8221;.

However, cycynism and suspicsions regarding Ms. Norris&#8217; motives never died down. Several Muslims commented on her wall:

The comments above are from before Molly Norris' account was hacked.

​
*When will Muslims start protesting people like this Hacker that bring disgrace to their faith by acting in illegal and immoral ways?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

it is vry obvious and gr8 wrk


----------



## Prometheus

*Face-off with Facebook*





Of late, Facebook, the global social networking site, has been experiencing a series of glitches on its path to world conquest. With over 400 million users, and revenues in excess of a billion dollars, it is one of the Internet&#8217;s biggest success stories. And no, Pakistan&#8217;s decision to impose a ban on the site has nothing to do with Facebook&#8217;s current woes.
The big story is about the site&#8217;s privacy policy, and it is scrambling to undo the harm it did to its reputation by making data about its users widely accessible. Pakistan, with around 2.5 million users, is a drop in the ocean for Facebook. The people inconvenienced by the ban are the Pakistanis who were able to keep in touch with their family members and friends around the world. While younger, tech-savvy users can easily circumvent this ban with a few clicks on their computers, people of my generation will struggle to connect with their children or friends living and working abroad.

Frankly, I have never got into the whole social networking scene because I already spend too much time on my computer, writing, reading newspapers and researching articles, as well as replying to emails from friends and readers. Every once in a while, I log on to Facebook to see pictures of my grandson Danyaal posted by my son. But other than that, I generally avoid opening my Facebook page, so the ban has not affected me in the least.

In an excess of regulatory zeal, the Pakistan Telecom Authority has also slapped a ban on YouTube, Flickr, and several chunks of Wikipedia, the universal encyclopaedia. Is a total ban on the Internet next? All these childish measures only serve to remind us how out of step we are with the rest of the world. The truth is that it would have been a simple matter to block the offending Facebook page that was carrying the blasphemous drawings of the Holy Prophet [PBUH]. For PTA to take such an extreme step, there is something more to it than a desire to protect Pakistanis from sacrilegious Internet content. I suspect this decision echoes a controversy that took place last year when legislation was going to be moved to ban the use of cellphones and the Internet to spread jokes and allegations against the president and the government. The proposal became a joke itself around the world, and was quietly shelved. To my cynical eyes, PTA has used the indignation whipped up against the offending Facebook page to slap a total ban.

Interestingly, no other Muslim country has taken a similar measure, indicating that Pakistanis are more easily upset by any hint of blasphemy than our brethren elsewhere. And yet, according to Google, the popular search engine, the word &#8216;sex&#8217; is typed in more often by Pakistanis than by Internet users in any other country. Clearly, we are not entirely consistent in our attachment to religious edicts.

Some five years ago, the Danish daily newspaper Jyllands-Posten caused a worldwide furore by publishing a dozen cartoons of the Holy Prophet [PBUH]. Buildings were torched in riots and many lost their lives. The Danish embassy in Islamabad was attacked by a suicide bomber who killed several Pakistanis. Those who were so worked up at the time will no doubt be distressed to learn that the price of one of the offending images drawn by Kurt Westergaard has gone up to $150,000 for the original, while 870 copies have sold for $250 each.

TV coverage of the recent demonstrations in Pakistan against Facebook showed angry, bearded faces of men who, it must be said, would be hard pressed to describe what the social networking phenomenon is about. In their ignorance, they were similar to the mobs who rioted, burned and killed to protest against Salman Rushdie&#8217;s Satanic Verses. In both cases, the protesters had no clue what they were so worked about, excepting that they had been told that somebody somewhere had blasphemed against the Holy Prophet [PBUH].

Such knee-jerk reactions actually boomerang against protesters. Rushdie&#8217;s book sales rocketed, while lots of people were driven by curiosity to check out the offending Facebook page after being alerted to its contents. Had Justice Ijaz Ahmad Chaudhry passed a less draconian order, it would have met the fate it deserved: complete indifference from the vast Internet community. As it is, the page is getting far more hits for its crude drawings than its creators could have dreamed of.

We all need to realise that the Internet is an unregulated and largely uncharted universe with literally billions of pages, and it is growing larger by the day. Among this enormous body of material, there are bound to be bits that offend somebody or the other. Equally, there is much of value on the Web. This is true of all media: while books, films and television all contain entertainment and information, they also carry pornography and other offensive material. Should we then ban libraries, cinema houses and TV broadcasts?

Within the last two decades, the Internet has transformed our lives in ways that were unthinkable before its advent, and the world is a far richer place as a result. Patterns of work, communication and entertainment have been altered forever, usually for the good. Those who set up the Internet and those who maintain it are determined to keep it as regulation-free as possible. Thus far, they have resisted attempts by governments to control how it is used, and to my view, this free-wheeling philosophy is to be welcomed and supported.

Once regulators step in to avoid offending one section of users or another, there is no telling where political correctness ends and censorship begins. The Chinese government has tried to censor and control the Internet, to little avail. In the aftermath of the Iranian elections, Tehran attempted to curb access to Twitter and many Internet sites following the protests, but again failed to block news from spreading.

Governments need to understand that their monopoly over news and information is now a thing of the past. In Pakistan, when both radio and TV were tightly controlled by the government, news could be twisted in a way that is no longer possible. We really need to grow up and understand that knee-jerk bans and restrictions end up only harming ourselves and nobody elseDAWN.COM | Columnists | Face-off with Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

twitter is apprently working ,flickr was down only for a short while i think youtube seems to be working in some places.


----------



## asq

!! KARAN !! said:


> What will happen if tomorrow or day after the same court lifts the ban....There has to be some open heart speak here guys....There has to be some sensible opposition as well to what a government does.




That exectly the case, we want sensibility, sensativity, respect and most of all stoping the hate and disrespect and those who hide it under the banmner of freedom of speech.

Freedom of speech is and should be based on Intelligent converstions, respecting others values and not to induldge in abusive behaviour and call it freedom of speech.


----------



## asq

ramu said:


> Internet contains everything in this world and censoring it is out of question. Banning a few websites will give added incentive for trouble makers to proliferate such content.
> 
> Half of Internet is devoted to **** and some estimates put it at 60%. Some religions and beliefs are against this. Does that imply, such content is banned even hypothetically considering that such strict censorship is possible? The answer to this is self regulation. Each person should consciously decide on the content he wants to use and those he wants to skip.
> 
> Consider the possibility of few people who want to strategically restrict Pakistan's access to Internet and start a campaign to that effect. Will such moves by the government prove as incentive ?
> 
> This is not a problem for Pakistan alone but the world at large. Policy should be formulated on how to go ahead in such scenarios.



As for as **** is coencerned, it shouild be banned on Internet because Childern are on Internet all the times and parants no matter how much they try, control cannot be 100%.

Besides it is controlled in west as TVs have V chip. and waht that is for. So may av chiop shouild be invented for Internet.

The woprld at large is full of inuendos and asumptions. lookat the all the wars, strated and inuendos. I donot needto name all those wars.

In this world Internet is not the only medium to rely on, A good Tv broadcast will go a long way and it will not have to depend on ****.


----------



## shining eyes

YOUTUBE IS OPEN AGAIN "ACCESS RELEASED"


----------



## SpArK

asq said:


> As for as **** is coencerned, it shouild be banned on Internet because Childern are on Internet all the times and parants no matter how much they try, control cannot be 100%.
> 
> Besides it is controlled in west as TVs have V chip. and waht that is for. So may av chiop shouild be invented for Internet.
> 
> The woprld at large is full of inuendos and asumptions. lookat the all the wars, strated and inuendos. I donot needto name all those wars.
> 
> In this world Internet is not the only medium to rely on, A good Tv broadcast will go a long way and it will not have to depend on ****.



There are freeware softwares for internet filtering which can be purchased or downloaded. Parents who don't want their children to see it can use this. 

There is no foolproof method to completely ban the **** as people are aware of shareware sites and ******** which are of huge popularity in the region.


adult filtering - CNET


----------



## asq

sparklingway said:


> Freekin :- Just a reminder to those uneducated in history.
> 
> The man he's praising Sultan Abdul Hamid, he is guilty of committing the Hamidian Massacre, the precursor to the Armenian Genocide which resulted in the massacre of an estimated 100,000 to 300,000 Armenians
> 
> I've heard him saying a couple of times before that "Musalmaanon ney kisi ka genocide nahin kuya" for he has to prepare for any questions regarding the establishment of a caliphate for the Ottomans are guilty of committing a mass genocide of an estimated 400,000 to 1.8 million Armenians.




we should listen to both sides and here is Turkish side.


----------



## sparklingway

Pakistan lifts ban on YouTube

Thursday, 27 May, 2010
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan unblocked popular video sharing website YouTube late Wednesday after banning it in the wake of public outrage over &#8220;blasphemous&#8221; content.

&#8220;YouTube has been unblocked, but the links to sacrilegious content would remain inaccessible in Pakistan,&#8221; Khurram Mehran, Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) told AFP.

Earlier interior minister Rehman Malik said Pakistan was to lift a ban on Facebook and YouTube in the next few days.

The PTA banned access to Facebook and YouTube and other links, and restricted access to Wikipedia, last week over what it called &#8220;growing sacrilegious content&#8221;.

Malik said Wednesday pages containing blasphemous material would remain blocked but the ban on popular sites including Facebook and YouTube would be lifted in the next few days.

&#8220;We discussed this matter in the cabinet meeting today. I told my colleagues that blocking the websites was not the right thing,&#8221; Malik told AFP.

&#8220;I said that only particular pages that contain blasphemous material should be blocked, not the entire website,&#8221; said Malik, adding that in next few days both Facebook and YouTube would be unblocked.

A government statement later said the federal cabinet &#8220;strongly condemned&#8221; the sketches of Prophet Mohammed and ordered that such material should not be accessible in Pakistan over the Internet.

&#8220;The cabinet strongly condemned the blasphemous caricatures on a specific website and directed the Ministry of IT (Information Technology) to ensure that such blasphemous material is not allowed to appear on the Internet in Pakistan.&#8221;

When a Facebook user decided to organise an &#8220;Everyone Draw Mohammed Day&#8221; competition to promote &#8220;freedom of expression&#8221;, it sparked a major backlash among Islamic activists in the South Asian country of 170 million.

Islam strictly prohibits the depiction of any prophet as blasphemous and the row sparked comparison with protests across the Muslim world over the publication of satirical cartoons of Mohammed in European newspapers in 2006.

Several thousand Pakistanis took to the streets at the behest of religious groups to protest.

In the wake of the Prophet Mohammed controversy, Pakistan blocked hundreds of web pages to limit access to &#8220;blasphemous&#8221; material, banning access to US-based Facebook and YouTube -- the two most popular websites in the country.

A court in the eastern city of Lahore ordered the block on Facebook until at least May 31, when it is scheduled to hear a petition from Islamic lawyers.

Although none of the protests has mobilised the masses, sporadic demonstrators have continued to vent anger in Karachi and other cities.

Pakistan also briefly banned YouTube in February 2008 in a similar protest against &#8220;blasphemous&#8221; cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed. &#8211;AFP


----------



## FreekiN

*FACEBOOK IS UNBANNED.

WELCOME BACK.*


----------



## freeman

FFS maybe Pakistan should just ban the internet. Does Pakistan think banning certain websites for a short period of time will change people uploading videos or content that is "blasphemous"?(such a stupid primitive law) 
Welcome to the real world where people have differing views to one another, maybe the Pakistan government should encourage people to turn the channel if you dont like what your watching or monitor your childrens internet useage a bit more.
Result of banning "blasphemous" internet content? Makes Pakistan look like a bunch of uneducated zealots


----------



## Comet

freeman said:


> FFS maybe Pakistan should just ban the internet. *Does Pakistan think banning certain websites for a short period of time will change people uploading videos or content that is "blasphemous"?*(such a stupid primitive law)


No Pakistan does not think like that. You assume too much. 


freeman said:


> Welcome to the real world where people have *differing views* to one another, maybe the Pakistan government should encourage people to turn the channel if you dont like what your watching or monitor your childrens internet useage a bit more.
> Result of banning "blasphemous" internet content? Makes Pakistan look like a bunch of uneducated zealots



Welcome to Pakistan. We think like this. does this count as different views?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

* LHC orders blocking of Google, Yahoo, 7 other sites*

Wednesday, June 23, 2010
Blasphemous material

By our correspondent

BAHAWALPUR: The Lahore High Court has directed the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority to immediately block nine websites for publishing and promoting sacrilegious material, and ordered the PTA chairman to appear in the court on June 28, 2010 along with all relevant material.

Justice Mazher Iqbal Sidhu of the LHC Bahawalpur Bench, while hearing a write petition on Tuesday, ordered blocking of nine websites including *Yahoo, MSN, Hotmail, YouTube, Google, Islam Exposed, In The Name Of Allah, Amazon and Bing.*

A citizen, Muhammad Sidiq, filed a writ petition No. 3246/2010 in the LHC, seeking a ban on the websites for publishing blasphemous materials and twisting the facts and figure of Holy Quran. Deputy Attorney General Muhammad Hussain Azad also endorsed the viewpoint of the petitioner and demanded blocking of these websites.

Counsel for the petitioner, Latif-ur-Rehman Advocate presented CDs and other evidence in the court, showing that the said websites were publishing sacrilegious material. Later, President High Court Bar Aslam Dhakkar said the court has given a historic decision. He said the legal fraternity would observe a complete strike in Bahawalpur on Wednesday (today) against publication of such material by these websites. He said a meeting would also discuss the situation today.


LHC orders blocking of Google, Yahoo, 7 other sites


----------



## blueoval79

^^^^

Is this a fresh ban???? I thought the issue was dead and buried .


----------



## RescueRanger

Somone needs to educate these judges...


----------



## Comet

^^^ Yes this is fresh Ban. 
The people sitting in court are Nut Heads. So are the ones who are behind these petitions. 

Someone mentioned, in this very thread, that Pakistan will go to stone age after banning Facebook, which I refuted. But this one is definitely going to take Pakistan to Stone Age.


----------



## blueoval79

Wtf...instead of Banning the sites that boldly publish radical terrorist supporting stuff... they are banning websites that open a window to the world for an average Pakistani.....jerks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

blueoval79 said:


> Wtf...instead of Banning the sites that boldly publish radical terrorist supporting stuff... they are banning websites that open a window to the world for an average Pakistani.....jerks.



Sadly this is what happens when the people in the judicary are IT Illeterate fools who don't understand the implication of such strong actions.

Millions of businesses and individuals need access to sites like google, msn, yahoo. Not only are they playing into the hands of tempesteous locals but they are sending completely the wrong message.

The administration needs to take notice of this, such bold moves should be pushed through without input from the executive... This is insane.


----------



## blueoval79

For how long is Pakistani youth going to take this **** from so called "Islam ke Thekedars" ...why don't people get together and protest against these bans that are called upon whims and fancies of some schmuck.


----------



## RescueRanger

blueoval79 said:


> For how long is Pakistani youth going to take this **** from so called "Islam ke Thekedars" ...why don't people get together and protest against these bans that are called upon whims and fancies of some schmuck.



Don't worry i expect internal arm twisting from the Chambers of Commerce and ISPs union pretty soon... This ban is poorly thought through and will be short lived.


----------



## mehru

umairp said:


> * LHC orders blocking of Google, Yahoo, 7 other sites*
> 
> Wednesday, June 23, 2010
> Blasphemous material
> 
> By our correspondent
> 
> BAHAWALPUR: The Lahore High Court has directed the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority to immediately block nine websites for publishing and promoting sacrilegious material, and ordered the PTA chairman to appear in the court on June 28, 2010 along with all relevant material.
> 
> Justice Mazher Iqbal Sidhu of the LHC Bahawalpur Bench, while hearing a write petition on Tuesday, ordered blocking of nine websites including *Yahoo, MSN, Hotmail, YouTube, Google, Islam Exposed, In The Name Of Allah, Amazon and Bing.*
> 
> A citizen, Muhammad Sidiq, filed a writ petition No. 3246/2010 in the LHC, seeking a ban on the websites for publishing blasphemous materials and twisting the facts and figure of Holy Quran. Deputy Attorney General Muhammad Hussain Azad also endorsed the viewpoint of the petitioner and demanded blocking of these websites.
> 
> Counsel for the petitioner, Latif-ur-Rehman Advocate presented CDs and other evidence in the court, showing that the said websites were publishing sacrilegious material. Later, President High Court Bar Aslam Dhakkar said the court has given a historic decision. He said the legal fraternity would observe a complete strike in Bahawalpur on Wednesday (today) against publication of such material by these websites. He said a meeting would also discuss the situation today.
> 
> 
> LHC orders blocking of Google, Yahoo, 7 other sites



Why these judges don't ban TTP channel and all the radical media stuff by extremists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

^ Moreover, why don't they Ban **** Sites if they are so "Islamic" ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Muslims are somehow unable to cope with criticism & they ban everything that challenges their myths, anything that goes against their school of thought or demolishes the myth of their perfect scriptures is idiotic & we get a straight ban, how tolerant...

Welcome to Pakistan, the Delusional & the one only self proclaimed Flag Bearer of a Myth which no one implements in real life but they will love to kill each other & die for it despite of the fact that they are still followers of same Prophet & God, The myth which tells us to believe in everything blindly & declares it faith, the myth that tells us that world other than Muslims is nothing more than a liar, To hell with infidel world & this life we are happy with our own world of Islam & delusion of world here after for heaven 


if our people & judges started caring like this for the people who are killed daily by the terrorists & the people who are out there committing suicide coz of hunger we will get a peaceful Pakistan in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

mehru said:


> Why these judges don't ban TTP channel and all the radical media stuff by extremists?



interestingly the service providers of many terrorists orgs including al-qaeda are in US or western countries


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> interestingly the service providers of many terrorists orgs including al-qaeda are in US or western countries



that cannot stop judges & PTA from banning the the real scum form this true Islamic country...

Stop searching for excuses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TambaKhu

> Pakistan's Internet censorship



Internet Censorship??? 
No wonder "Chinese" are your best friends !!!

BTW, this strong sense of insecurity about its religion will harm pakistan in long term.


----------



## Xeric

*The myth which tells us to believe in everything blindly & declares it faith*

^^ If we omit the word 'everything', wouldn't that be something which our religion asks us to do at quite a few occasions?

P.S. i am against censorship and have agreed to most posters here.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

TambaKhu said:


> Internet Censorship???
> No wonder "Chinese" are your best friends !!!
> 
> BTW, this strong sense of insecurity about its religion will harm pakistan in long term.



while i dont really support the bans, i support the blocking of offensive material

has nothing to do with insecurity. Has to do with RESPECT. 

As it is a court order, you have no locus standi on this and therefore no need for you to analyze our affairs.

Your concerns have been 'noted' though, rest assured!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Abu bhai, kya khaya tha aj apnay nashtay main..??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

kuch bi nahi....i dont eat breakfast i drink rooh afza


----------



## Xeric

Hmmm...i think i should also start taking rooh afza, or may be jamay shireen would also do the trick?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Even better!!!

herbal. 


more natural.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

as Chinese are our ''best friends'' I may also recommend some General Tso's beef, with spicy sesame oil and diced 'badam'


----------



## RabyaKhadijaShah

The sooner people such as the idiots who caused YouTube and Facebook bans stop getting a *reaction*, to try and prove their point, the sooner all this stupidity will end. 

They are doing it for negative reactions only, and I'm sure there's more to come. The only thing to do is tell everybody to ignore it... but that would never happen.

I know which website started it all and they also had an *'international deny the holocaust day'*, and that group was *deleted* off Facebook by moderators... three days after it was created.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

God i love pakistan but it sometimes it really irritates the f uck out of me who the hell made LHC the damn spokerperson for all muslims in pakistan ? why can't we shoot the message instead of the messenger ? no other muslim country in the world is retarded as pakistan even saudi arabia or afghanistan don't do this wtf this is gonna completely destroy alot of commerce,communication and information access in pakistan I thought the youtube and facebook ban was bad but we'll really go backward after this.
I wonder whats next I mean satanic verses was published as a book and lord of the rings and harry potter have black magic thats unislamic so maybe pakistan will ban books next for promoting blasphemous content heck maybe we'll also ban history ancient egyptians, greeks and romans had their own gods instead of believing in Allah thats unislamic so lets ban people from learning ancient history .


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Censorship is a slippery slope , once you start it get real hard to stop, and you get more and more of it....like Egypt, Egyptians cant critcise the military and in spite of the size of Egypts Military it has almost become a joke.


----------



## LightsHope

Hi i am newbie here but i heard from friends back home that they have benned BlackBerry Services, Gmail, MSN, Yahoo and Google... Is this correct?


----------



## Huda

LightsHope said:


> Hi i am newbie here but i heard from friends back home that they have benned BlackBerry Services, Gmail, MSN, Yahoo and Google... Is this correct?


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Here is an E Mail makeing the rounds in the USA, perhaps the world by now

Wichman sent an e-mail to the Muslim Student's Association. 
The e-mail was in response to the students' protest of the Danish cartoons that portrayed the Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist. 
The group had complained the cartoons were 'hate speech.' 
============ 
Enter Professor Wichman. 
========================================== 
In his e-mail, he said the following: 
=============================== 
Dear Muslim Association, 
As a professor of Mechanical Engineering here at MSU I intend to protest your protest. 
I am offended not by cartoons, but by more mundane things like beheadings of civilians, cowardly attacks on public buildings, suicide murders, murders of Catholic priests (the latest in Turkey), burnings of Christian churches, the continued persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt, the imposition of Sharia law on non-Muslims, the rapes of Scandinavian girls and women (called 'whores' in your culture), the murder of film directors in Holland, and the rioting and looting in Paris France. 
This is what offends me, a soft-spoken person and academic, and many, many of my colleagues. I counsel you dissatisfied, aggressive, brutal, and uncivilized slave-trading Muslims to be very aware of this as you proceed with your infantile 'protests.' 
If you do not like the values of the West - see the First Amendment - you are free to leave. I hope for God's sake that most of you choose that option. 
Please return to your ancestral homelands and build them up yourselves instead of troubling Americans. 
Cordially, 
I. S. Wichman 
Professor of Mechanical Engineering 
============================= 
As you can imagine, 
The Muslim group at the university didn't like this too well. 
They're demanding that Wichman be reprimanded, that the university impose mandatory diversity training for faculty, 
And mandate a seminar on hate and discrimination for all freshmen. 
Now, the local chapter of CAIR has jumped into the fray. 
CAIR, the Council on American-Islamic Relations, apparently doesn't believe that the good professor 
Had the right to express his opinion. 
========== 
For its part, the university is standing its ground in support of Professor Wichman, 
Saying the e-mail was private, and they don't intend to publicly condemn his remarks. 
============================================================ 
Send this to your friends, and ask them to do the same. 
Tell them to keep passing it around until the whole country gets it. 
We are in a war. 
This political correctness crap is getting old and killing us. 
================== 
If you agree with this, 
Please send it to all your friends, 
If not, simply delete it. 

*Every action has a reaction.*


----------



## Machoman

umairp said:


> ^ Moreover, why don't they Ban **** Sites if they are so "Islamic" ???



Because they watch it there self, how can the block those. Really stupid people man.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Machoman said:


> Because they watch it there self, how can the block those. Really stupid people man.



I do recall when they ever searched the computer of houses of suspected insurgents in Iraq they said the computers were allways full of ****.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Censorship is a slippery slope , once you start it get real hard to stop, and you get more and more of it....like Egypt, Egyptians cant critcise the military and in spite of the size of Egypts Military it has almost become a joke.



Ive lived in Egypt for a few years. Please dont put Pakistan and Egypt in the same boat. We are a MUCH free country (I say we are too much free)

our media is free, the talk shows, newspapers; you can criticise the leadership (people do it everyday in the streets)


I love Egypt, but it is indeed a police state (since emergency rule has been in effect since 1981). On the ground, you dont really notice anything anyways.

Egyptians arent very 'political' people anyways. Why should they criticise their armed forces anyways?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Here is an E Mail makeing the rounds in the USA, perhaps the world by now
> 
> Wichman sent an e-mail to the Muslim Student's Association.
> The e-mail was in response to the students' protest of the Danish cartoons that portrayed the Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist.
> The group had complained the cartoons were 'hate speech.'
> ============
> Enter Professor Wichman.
> ==========================================
> In his e-mail, he said the following:
> ===============================
> Dear Muslim Association,
> As a professor of Mechanical Engineering here at MSU I intend to protest your protest.
> I am offended not by cartoons, but by more mundane things like beheadings of civilians, cowardly attacks on public buildings, suicide murders, murders of Catholic priests (the latest in Turkey), burnings of Christian churches, the continued persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt, the imposition of Sharia law on non-Muslims, the rapes of Scandinavian girls and women (called 'whores' in your culture), the murder of film directors in Holland, and the rioting and looting in Paris France.
> This is what offends me, a soft-spoken person and academic, and many, many of my colleagues. I counsel you dissatisfied, aggressive, brutal, and uncivilized slave-trading Muslims to be very aware of this as you proceed with your infantile 'protests.'
> If you do not like the values of the West - see the First Amendment - you are free to leave. I hope for God's sake that most of you choose that option.
> Please return to your ancestral homelands and build them up yourselves instead of troubling Americans.
> Cordially,
> I. S. Wichman
> Professor of Mechanical Engineering
> =============================
> As you can imagine,
> The Muslim group at the university didn't like this too well.
> They're demanding that Wichman be reprimanded, that the university impose mandatory diversity training for faculty,
> And mandate a seminar on hate and discrimination for all freshmen.
> Now, the local chapter of CAIR has jumped into the fray.
> CAIR, the Council on American-Islamic Relations, apparently doesn't believe that the good professor
> Had the right to express his opinion.
> ==========
> For its part, the university is standing its ground in support of Professor Wichman,
> Saying the e-mail was private, and they don't intend to publicly condemn his remarks.
> ============================================================
> Send this to your friends, and ask them to do the same.
> Tell them to keep passing it around until the whole country gets it.
> We are in a war.
> This political correctness crap is getting old and killing us.
> ==================
> If you agree with this,
> Please send it to all your friends,
> If not, simply delete it.
> 
> *Every action has a reaction.*




if it were 1861, you would clearly be on the side of the Confederacy







p.s. do professors talk like that? Is that a professional correspondence to you? If you think it is, then go get your head examined at some point


----------



## TambaKhu

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> our media is free, the talk shows, newspapers; you can criticise the leadership (people do it everyday in the streets)



Freedom of press was really brought by musharraf. All credit goes to him.


----------



## Jigs

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Here is an E Mail makeing the rounds in the USA, perhaps the world by now
> 
> Wichman sent an e-mail to the Muslim Student's Association.
> The e-mail was in response to the students' protest of the Danish cartoons that portrayed the Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist.
> The group had complained the cartoons were 'hate speech.'
> ============
> Enter Professor Wichman.
> ==========================================
> In his e-mail, he said the following:
> ===============================
> Dear Muslim Association,
> As a professor of Mechanical Engineering here at MSU I intend to protest your protest.
> I am offended not by cartoons, but by more mundane things like beheadings of civilians, cowardly attacks on public buildings, suicide murders, murders of Catholic priests (the latest in Turkey), burnings of Christian churches, the continued persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt, the imposition of Sharia law on non-Muslims, the rapes of Scandinavian girls and women (called 'whores' in your culture), the murder of film directors in Holland, and the rioting and looting in Paris France.
> This is what offends me, a soft-spoken person and academic, and many, many of my colleagues. I counsel you dissatisfied, aggressive, brutal, and uncivilized slave-trading Muslims to be very aware of this as you proceed with your infantile 'protests.'
> If you do not like the values of the West - see the First Amendment - you are free to leave. I hope for God's sake that most of you choose that option.
> Please return to your ancestral homelands and build them up yourselves instead of troubling Americans.
> Cordially,
> I. S. Wichman
> Professor of Mechanical Engineering
> =============================
> As you can imagine,
> The Muslim group at the university didn't like this too well.
> They're demanding that Wichman be reprimanded, that the university impose mandatory diversity training for faculty,
> And mandate a seminar on hate and discrimination for all freshmen.
> Now, the local chapter of CAIR has jumped into the fray.
> CAIR, the Council on American-Islamic Relations, apparently doesn't believe that the good professor
> Had the right to express his opinion.
> ==========
> For its part, the university is standing its ground in support of Professor Wichman,
> Saying the e-mail was private, and they don't intend to publicly condemn his remarks.
> ============================================================
> Send this to your friends, and ask them to do the same.
> Tell them to keep passing it around until the whole country gets it.
> We are in a war.
> This political correctness crap is getting old and killing us.
> ==================
> If you agree with this,
> Please send it to all your friends,
> If not, simply delete it.
> 
> *Every action has a reaction.*



*A Turkish man was charged Friday with murder in the stabbing death of a Roman Catholic bishop, the Vatican's apostolic vicar in Anatolia, for whom he worked as a driver, a court said.

The killing of Monsignor Luigi Padovese outside his home in the Mediterranean port of Iskenderun on Thursday was the latest in a string of attacks in recent years on Christians in predominantly Muslim Turkey, where Christians make up less than 1 percent of the 70 million population.

The 26-year-old driver, Murat Altun, confessed to the killing, his lawyer Cihan Onal said.

"The murder is not politically motivated," Onal told the state-run Anatolia news agency. "My client is suffering from mental problems. He confessed to all the details of the killing."*

Turkey should not be mentioned here. Unless your doing so under the current administration. The man was charged and will most likely serve life in prison. Case closed. Ask Erdogan why he has a aggressive stance against the church because other administrations are not. Then again those were also not Islamic administrations.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Ive lived in Egypt for a few years. Please dont put Pakistan and Egypt in the same boat. We are a MUCH free country (I say we are too much free)
> 
> our media is free, the talk shows, newspapers; you can criticise the leadership (people do it everyday in the streets)
> 
> 
> I love Egypt, but it is indeed a police state (since emergency rule has been in effect since 1981). On the ground, you dont really notice anything anyways.
> 
> Egyptians arent very 'political' people anyways. Why should they criticise their armed forces anyways?



If unfair practics, corruptions,,poor moral are kept secret they will continue and the military deteriorates.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if it were 1861, you would clearly be on the side of the Confederacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. do professors talk like that? Is that a professional correspondence to you? If you think it is, then go get your head examined at some point



Its a letter from a professor from the University of Michigan that was supposed to have been sent to some Michigan Muslem group at the university of Michigan that was demostrating against the cartoons. Its now makeing the rounds of the email on internet which means millions are reading it.


----------



## TambaKhu

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Here is an E Mail makeing the rounds in the USA, perhaps the world by now
> 
> Wichman sent an e-mail to the Muslim Student's Association.
> The e-mail was in response to the students' protest of the Danish cartoons that portrayed the Prophet Muhammad as a terrorist.
> The group had complained the cartoons were 'hate speech.'
> ============
> Enter Professor Wichman.
> ==========================================
> In his e-mail, he said the following:
> ===============================
> Dear Muslim Association,
> As a professor of Mechanical Engineering here at MSU I intend to protest your protest.
> I am offended not by cartoons, but by more mundane things like beheadings of civilians, cowardly attacks on public buildings, suicide murders, murders of Catholic priests (the latest in Turkey), burnings of Christian churches, the continued persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt, the imposition of Sharia law on non-Muslims, the rapes of Scandinavian girls and women (called 'whores' in your culture), the murder of film directors in Holland, and the rioting and looting in Paris France.
> This is what offends me, a soft-spoken person and academic, and many, many of my colleagues. I counsel you dissatisfied, aggressive, brutal, and uncivilized slave-trading Muslims to be very aware of this as you proceed with your infantile 'protests.'
> If you do not like the values of the West - see the First Amendment - you are free to leave. I hope for God's sake that most of you choose that option.
> Please return to your ancestral homelands and build them up yourselves instead of troubling Americans.
> Cordially,
> I. S. Wichman
> Professor of Mechanical Engineering
> =============================
> As you can imagine,
> The Muslim group at the university didn't like this too well.
> They're demanding that Wichman be reprimanded, that the university impose mandatory diversity training for faculty,
> And mandate a seminar on hate and discrimination for all freshmen.
> Now, the local chapter of CAIR has jumped into the fray.
> CAIR, the Council on American-Islamic Relations, apparently doesn't believe that the good professor
> Had the right to express his opinion.
> ==========
> For its part, the university is standing its ground in support of Professor Wichman,
> Saying the e-mail was private, and they don't intend to publicly condemn his remarks.
> ============================================================
> Send this to your friends, and ask them to do the same.
> Tell them to keep passing it around until the whole country gets it.
> We are in a war.
> This political correctness crap is getting old and killing us.
> ==================
> If you agree with this,
> Please send it to all your friends,
> If not, simply delete it.
> 
> *Every action has a reaction.*




Very well said. Its just like people like you and me start trolling here and break rules and in return demand that admins and mods should be given "training for diversity", what can happen?? At least one would be warned to behave or quit the place. I think what you just mentioned is a similar case.

Outsiders who go in western countries and want their hosts to succumb to their religious beliefs and their style of living are not correct in their pretention.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

TambaKhu said:


> Freedom of press was really brought by musharraf. All credit goes to him.



well i'd say for an even longer time we've had a fairly free press. But Gen. (retd.) Musharraf did help induce further reforms to further ''free'' it up more. And in fact the amount of news channels, publications, newspapers etc. has increased MANIFOLD in the country.

ironically, the same media he helped free came back and aided towards his downfall


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Its a letter from a professor from the University of Michigan that was supposed to have been sent to some Michigan Muslem group at the university of Michigan that was demostrating against the cartoons. Its now makeing the rounds of the email on internet which means millions are reading it.



Yes, and my question was if this is a kind of correspondence a professor should be making. When you teach at a university, you take an oath to abide by certain ideals in which you teach, discuss (and learn) in a non-emotional and rational way. Sometimes it may be hard, but it's important to set good examples


when you generalize and basically state that Islam is about


> ''beheadings of civilians, cowardly attacks on public buildings, suicide murders, murders of Catholic priests (the latest in Turkey), burnings of Christian churches, the continued persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt, the imposition of Sharia law on non-Muslims, the rapes of Scandinavian girls and women (called 'whores' in your culture), the murder of film directors in Holland, and the rioting and looting in Paris France.''



what are ignorant people supposed to think? Will they get the real picture, or will they be naiive and fall victim to stereotyping?


did he also condemn the backlash on 9/11, when Arabs, Pakistanis (and even Latinos being mistaken as ''middle-eastern'') were having their shops fire-bombed and vandalized, and being harassed?







> I counsel you dissatisfied, aggressive, brutal, and uncivilized slave-trading Muslims to be very aware of this as you proceed with your infantile 'protests.'



need I say more? 


Interestingly enough, he hails from Michigan which enjoys a HUGE diaspora of Muslim immigrants and first/second generation citizens.


He is clearly intolerant, and he exposed his bigotry. I am glad the e-mail is circulating, and hopefully he will be forced to resign for his offensive email.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Yes, and my question was if this is a kind of correspondence a professor should be making. When you teach at a university, you take an oath to abide by certain ideals in which you teach, discuss (and learn) in a non-emotional and rational way. Sometimes it may be hard, but it's important to set good examples
> 
> 
> when you generalize and basically state that Islam is about
> 
> what are ignorant people supposed to think? Will they get the real picture, or will they be naiive and fall victim to stereotyping?
> 
> 
> did he also condemn the backlash on 9/11, when Arabs, Pakistanis (and even Latinos being mistaken as ''middle-eastern'') were having their shops fire-bombed and vandalized, and being harassed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need I say more?
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, he hails from Michigan which enjoys a HUGE diaspora of Muslim immigrants and first/second generation citizens.
> 
> 
> He is clearly intolerant, and he exposed his bigotry. I am glad the e-mail is circulating, and hopefully he will be forced to resign for his offensive email.



No 1 I have never heard of somebody haveing to take an Oath to Teach in the USA.

Some people have the idea they have a right to decide what cartoons some people can draw and what some people can see and read, some people think other wise.

Considering that 3000 americans civlians were murdered in cold blood I thought the reactions of americans were very restrained. I am not sure any Muslims even died in the USA because of 911, I wish I could say the same about the cartoons, they are still trying to killl that guy..

And I am assumeing the University should just fire people that say things critical of Islam, not the Jews.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Considering that 3000 americans civlians were murdered in cold blood I thought the reactions of americans were very restrained



People from around the world were sympathetic. I dont know how restrained American reactions were, considering majority of the country supported the invasion of Iraq just 2 years later.

A country which never imposed war on the US; a country which had no involvement with Al Qaeda or 9/11. A country which did not even end up having those WMDs 




> I am not sure any Muslims even died in the USA because of 911, I wish I could say the same about the cartoons, they are still trying to killl that guy..



Muslim Victims of Terrorist Attack, September 11, 2001


(does not include a list of the maimed or permanently injured --who will probably remain nameless)




> And I am assumeing the University should just fire people that say things critical of Islam, not the Jews.



so you basically agree blindly with what the professor wrote. I cant have a discussion with somebody who keeps his eyes closed and is so dogmatic in views



the professor should be fired for sending an inappropriate and racist comment to the MSA. If a professor sent an email to a ''JSA'' about how the holocaust is exaggerated and/or talked about Jews as ''controlling the media'' (or some other broad generalization) I wonder how AIPAC and other Jewish-run lobbyist groups would react and how much pressure they would exert?

he/she would be crucified before dawn becomes dusk!


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> People from around the world were sympathetic. I dont know how restrained American reactions were, considering majority of the country supported the invasion of Iraq just 2 years later.
> 
> A country which never imposed war on the US; a country which had no involvement with Al Qaeda or 9/11. A country which did not even end up having those WMDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Victims of Terrorist Attack, September 11, 2001
> 
> 
> (does not include a list of the maimed or permanently injured --who will probably remain nameless)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you basically agree blindly with what the professor wrote. I cant have a discussion with somebody who keeps his eyes closed and is so dogmatic in views
> 
> 
> 
> the professor should be fired for sending an inappropriate and racist comment to the MSA. If a professor sent an email to a ''JSA'' about how the holocaust is exaggerated and/or talked about Jews as ''controlling the media'' (or some other broad generalization) I wonder how AIPAC and other Jewish-run lobbyist groups would react and how much pressure they would exert?
> 
> he/she would be crucified before dawn becomes dusk!



I just printed a copy of a email I expect millions of people are reading world wide that is makeing its rounds on the internet. Would you be as out raged if some one said something like this about the Jews or Americans in Pakistan.

I think you are missing the mans point, that protests about cartoons when all the other things that are going on in the Islamic world is a little over the top to many people in the world.

So I guess it was OK with you if Saddam and Sons were to remain in power for a few more generations.

Also I expect a lot of american are going to wonder what are those crazy bastards in Pakistan doing now, cutting off the internet over cartoons while they have had terroist groups on the internet advocating mass murder of civilians for years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

Providing Food Security for Impoverished Families in Pakistan


Recent high inflation in Pakistan has affected all sectors of society, and those who were already living below the poverty line have been pushed to a state of crisis. RIs project is providing vulnerable communities in Shangla and Bunair with agricultural inputs to help them cultivate the land that would otherwise lie fallow, while simultaneously providing immediate relief through wheat distributions.

Since October of 2008, Relief International has provided 8,000 families from approximately 80 to 100 villages across the two districts with 400 metric tons (MT) of wheat seed, 80 MT of lentil seed, 8,000 bags of vegetable seed inputs, and 400 MT of both DAP and urea. In addition RI has distributed 1600 MT of wheat among families under food support and held a number of trainings in conjunction with local Government Agricultural Department Officers.


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

i like that


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

To have enough food, shelter, and take care of one&#8217;s family is fundamental for survival and basic human dignity. RI enables people to provide for themselves through training and increasing access to resources to lead healthy, productive lives. In communities ravaged by disasters or civil conflict, RI works quickly to restore livelihoods and establish food security, particularly for the most vulnerable. Even in wartime or the aftermath of disaster, livelihoods projects can bridge the gap between despair and well-being using proven tools such as microcredit, business courses, and community education. In many societies, women are the sole providers, but they are also highly susceptible to poverty and marginalization. RI designs many livelihoods projects to specifically further the self-sufficiency and status of women.


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

#


#
Gujranwala coprs has been instrumental in dipstcah of relief goods to flood affectees during OP LABBAIK .So far corps has dispatched 168 truck load of rations and relief goods to KPK, Balochistan, sindh and interior Punjab.Through continuous air sorties by C 17 from Sailkot international air port relief goods are being dispatched to Balochistan province, so far 465 Tons has been dispatched to Quetta from flood affected brethren of Balochistan.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Pakistan Army devotedly working to provide all possible relief to stranded people in the flood affected areas of Sindh, Punjab, KPK and Northern Areas.

Pakistan Army Troops have evacuated more than 7,000 people from Larkana, Jacobabad, Khairpur, Noshero Feroz and provided cooked food, water and first aid in last 24 hours. Army Engineers are working on war footing to open road link between Multan-Dera Ghazi Khan and have restored road Skardu-Olding and road Skardu-Dassu. 18 dewatering pumps have been transported from Karachi to Rhim Yar Khan through special C- 130.

To meet the requirement of POL in Northern Areas, 6000 liters at Gilgit and 10,800 liters at Skardu have been transported through C-130. 20 people have been rescued through Helicopter from Gilgit, Ghizer Valley and Skardu to safer places.

Army Mobile Medical Teams have provided free medical treatment to over 3,000 patients in flood affected areas of KPK. 20 Trucks carrying tents, medicines, blankets and ration have been dispatched to Upper and Lower Dir. Army Troops have repaired the damaged Bridges on Peshawar-Torkham at Ali Masjid, Bangot, Jalawan, Fizza Ghat, Hazara, Bat Khel and Takhtaband


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

plz help flood relief people through our pak Army.

you can help through food, water, medicines, clothes, money etc

All of you can participate details are on this link
www. ispr.gov.pk


ARMY RELIEF EFFORTS

1. Special Support Group (SSG) has established the Bases at various stations to regulate the relief goods to flood stricken areas.

2. All desirous organizations / persons may deposit relief goods at any of these relief Centres: Malir, Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Quetta, Pano Aqil, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Fortress Stadium Lahore, Gujranwala Cantt, Chaklala Rawalpindi, Abbottabad, Basham, Tarbela, Nowshera and Peshawar.

3. The donation in cash can be deposited in Army Relief Fund at Askari Bank Limited, General Headquarters Branch, Rawalpindi Account Number. 0028010121825-8.


fortress stadium lahore army camp
phone no: 042-669935301, 669935308


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

Major General Athar Abbas Praises PAF Efforts In Australia

Pakistani Australian Federation Inc. (PAF) which is an umbrella organization for Pakistanis in Australia, is raising funds in Australia for the flood victims in Pakistan and will deliver donations to the victims by using the services of ISPR Pakistan. Major General Athar Abbas described the relief efforts being made by the Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air force in rescuing and providing aid for the flood victims across the disasters areas to Syed Atiq ul Hassan, Aijaz Ahmed Khan, Syed Naveed Qasim and Surraya Hassan in a &#189; hour panel interview on Voice of Tribune&#8217;s radio program last night (Sunday 30/08/2010) on FM98.5.

Replying to questions by the panel, Major General Athar Abbas said that still relief operations require enormous aid, in the form of money, food, medicine, clothing, tents etc from the donors. He appealed to the overseas Pakistanis particularly; he addressed the Pakistanis in Australia, to help the flood victims as much as they can through generous donations.

Major General Athar Abbas also explained the scale of the damage and the tactics the army is using to tackle the impact of this largest natural disaster in the history of Pakistan.

Major General Athar Abbas praised the efforts being made by the Pakistani Australian Federation Inc. (PAF). Especially, he thanked to Syed Atiq ul Hassan, President of PAF and Producer/presenter of Voice of Tribune and Z.H.Khurram, the foreign correspondent of Voice of Tribune and PAF representative in Pakistan for bringing him live on the radio show and providing him an opportunity to communicate to the Pakistani Community in Australia.

In addition, Pakistani Australian Federation Inc (PAF) has announced that PAF will deliver the flood relief funds being generated in Australia by using the flood relief services offered by the ISPR, Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force.

PAF has appealed to the Pakistani Community in New South Wales to attend the annual mega event of Chand Raat Eid Festival (CREF 2010) being held on Thursday, 9th of September, 2010 at Whitlam Centre, Liverpool, NSW (Australia) and donate to PAF at its designated stalls. The management of Chand Raat and PAF will be collectively running the campaign of flood relief fund raising at the CREF 2010.

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

Turkish engineers on Thursday offered Pakistan expertise for building hi-tech rubber dams over rivers and canals which inflate and deflate water automatically and supply it to sea, rivers, fisheries and farm lands quite easily. This technology is already successfully operational in Japan, South Asian countries and USA, a two-member Turkish delegation told Minister for Industries and Production, Mir Hazar Khan Bijarani here.

The Turkish delegation accompanied by Managing Director Heavy Mechanical Complex (HMC) Taxila, apprised the minister about their visit to HMC.

The delegation members told the minister that HMC had a great potential in the progress and development of the country as it has great potential for manufacturing different heavy machinery plants like cement, sugar and steel bridges.

On the occasion, Bijarani said that HMC was a national asset adding that the government was trying its best to improve its performance.

He said that Turkey and Pakistan were time-tested friends adding the people and governments of both the countries enjoy good brotherly relations.

He thanked the delegation of their offer and said that Pakistan would definitely benefit from the expertise and experience of Turkish technology

The Minister also thanked the people and government of Turkey for helping the Pakistani brethren suffering due to floods.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

The senior leader of All Pakistan Muslim League (APML) Barrister Muhammad Ali Saif said that the people of Pakistan had shown absolute trust in Former president Pervez Musharraf by donating Rs 200 million in only four hours of telethon.

Musharraf on the last week of this month would also go for another telethon transmission for the relief of flood victims at CNN to collect money for flood relief.

He expressed these views in his chat with different party delegations call on him on Monday. He said that the warmly participation of the people of Pakistan in the telethon and a large number of collection for Musharraf Foundation proved that the people remember Musharraf tenure and wanted him to govern the country again and finish the price hike, poverty and unemployment.

Barrister Saif said that Musharraf would go for another telethon conference on a leading American TV channel CNN along with former US foreign minister Hennery Kissinger, Hollywood film star and United Nation Goodwill Ambassador Angelina Jolie.

The collecting funds would used for the rehabilitation of flood affected peoples of Pakistan and to provide them employment he added. Regarding Musharraf return to the country he said Musharraf would announce launching of his political party in October after that he came back to Pakistan to contest the elections.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Former president Gen (R) Pervez Musharraf said that Pakistan was facing challenge of extremism and there was need to make people aware about this monster.

Talking in the Telethon Transmission of Dunya News arranged for collecting funds for the rehabilitation of flood affectees, Pervez Musharraf said that all the money donated by the well-to-do would be spent on flood affectees. He said that it was the government&#8217;s responsibility to work for the betterment of citizens. He said that he will come back and contest elections.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Pakistan&#8217;s intelligence agencies have received reports that Indian elements may be involved in the spate of suicide attacks in the country and there may be more attacks in the coming days, a federal minister said Sunday.

Federal State Minister for Interior Affairs Tasnim Qureshi said he has &#8216;concrete evidence&#8217; citing Indian elements&#8217; involvement in terror activities in Pakistan, News International reported.

&#8216;The nation should unite against conspiracies to break Pakistan,&#8217; he said.

In a fresh wave of terrorist attacks in Pakistan, 73 people were killed in Quetta and 35 died in Lahore in the first week of September when Shia processions were targetted.

Another 18 people, including nine school students, were killed in a suicide attack targeting a police station in Lakki Marwat, a town in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

In a moving reflection of love and a deep desire to help, a nine-year old Turkish girl Merve Tekinay donated her one year&#8217;s pocket money and her doll as a contribution to Pakistan&#8217;s flood relief effort.

The little Merve, like her other countrymen, shared her most precious things &#8211; 150 Turkish Liras in cash and her favourite doll-with the people in distress, in a show of sublime affection for their Pakistani brethren. Merve who hails from Konya, the burial place of Sufi saint Jalaluddin Rumi, also addressed a personal letter to President of Pakistan and assured continued help.

&#8220;I will go on sending my help. Don&#8217;t worry. We are your best friend,&#8221; the hand written letter in Turkish language said. Despite her lack of command on the language; her strong desire to reach out to the millions of displaced by the worst ever flooding in Pakistan, is evident. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know how much needs, equal to our help for your situation. I send you one year pocket money and my doll. On behalf of our friendship I also send a photo of me.&#8221; The young Merve who represents the great Turkish nation having deep regard and feelings of affection for the peopl


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

WASHINGTON, Oct. 29, 2010 -- Defense Department officials are working to remind veterans and current servicemembers who were involuntarily retained in the military under the so-called "Stop Loss" program to apply for special pay before the Dec. 3 deadline.

Military members whose service was involuntarily extended or whose retirement was suspended between Sept. 11, 2001, and Sept. 30, 2009, are entitled to a retroactive payment of $500 for each month of extension.

By law, servicemembers who received a bonus for voluntarily re-enlisting or extending their service are not eligible for the special pay, officials said, but they added that they strongly urge people who even think they may be eligible to submit an application before the deadline.

Information on the special pay and links to the application are available at Retroactive Stop Loss Special Pay.

About 65,000 of 145,000 eligible claims have been paid, and $243 million has been disbursed of the $534 million appropriated, officials said.

President Barack Obama released a video message Sept. 15 urging eligible servicemembers and veterans to apply.

"You served with honor. You did your duty. And when your country called on you again, you did your duty again," he said in the message. "Now, it's time to collect the special pay that you deserve."

The services are promoting the retroactive pay through national and regional media, direct mail, veteran and service organizations, websites and phone lines. Information about the special pay also has been included on civilian and retiree pay stubs

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

CAMP TAJI, Iraq (Nov. 29, 2010) &#8211; An Army unit deployed to Camp Taji, Iraq, is shaping the future of the Army&#8217;s unmanned aircraft systems program with a handful of its newest aircraft, the MQ-1C Gray Eagle.

The unit, known as Quick Reaction Capability 1-Replacement 1, deployed in June to use the Gray Eagle in combat before the Army fields the aircraft to all of its aviation brigades in the next few years. It is one of two deployed Army units currently flying the Gray Eagle, and it is the only one using it in Iraq.

The unit is attached to the Enhanced Combat Aviation Brigade, 1st Infantry Division, an all-in-one aviation brigade from Fort Riley, Kan. The Gray Eagle&#8217;s mission is similar to the mission of the brigade&#8217;s Apache and Kiowa helicopters, but as an unmanned aircraft, has stronger ties to the intelligence community. The QRC1-R1 operators are working with aviators from the brigade&#8217;s Apache battalion to integrate their mission into the aviation realm.

The Gray Eagle is an extended-range, multipurpose unmanned aircraft designed primarily to provide ground commanders a set of &#8220;eyes in the sky.&#8221; The aircraft is built on the same platform as the Air Force&#8217;s Predator drone, and will provide the Army access to the type of support usually provided by Predator-type aircraft.

&#8220;The Army needed more UAS support; there was a gap in coverage,&#8221; said Capt. Michael Goodwin, the unit&#8217;s commander, and a native of Cedar Island, N.C. &#8220;Predator-based platforms are spread too thin to meet all of the Army&#8217;s needs&#8230;we&#8217;re the Army&#8217;s answer to finding a quick solution to that problem.&#8221;

The Army purchased its first batch of Gray Eagles from General Atomics Aeronautical Systems while the aircraft was still in the developmental stage. Forming the QRC units allowed the Army to get a head-start on introducing the aircraft to combat.

The unit has not identified any significant flaws in the aircraft, which has yielded impressive results during the first six months of deployment, said Goodwin.

The unit has flown nearly 7,000 accident-free hours, more than 350 combat missions, produced more than 16,000 surveillance-type images, and maintained a systems operational readiness rate of about 93 percent, according to unit reports.

Soldiers of the QRC unit are not only developing the Gray Eagle and its systems, but often help introduce its technology to the commanders and ground troops it is designed to benefit.

&#8220;One of the biggest things we try to do is educate other units about our capabilities,&#8221; said Goodwin. &#8220;A lot of units have the ability to use our assets, but they don&#8217;t know what we can do.&#8221;

One of the most useful tools the unit offers ground troops is education on a portable system known as the OSRVT, or One Station Remote Viewing Terminal. Ground commanders using the system can access the Gray Eagle&#8217;s video feed from a laptop. The OSRVT can be carried in a backpack and is designed to be used in most military vehicles. Access to the Gray Eagle&#8217;s feed through the system provides ground commanders a firsthand, bird&#8217;s eye view of the battlefield, said Goodwin.

&#8220;We&#8217;re finding that a lot of units have the OSRVT, but don&#8217;t know what it does for them,&#8221; said Goodwin. &#8220;Our company helps train the ground guys on the system, on how to access our feeds and use our aircraft to support them.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s such a new technology that &#8211; just like our aircraft &#8211; most people don&#8217;t know how great the technology is,&#8221; said Goodwin. &#8220;If I were a ground commander, I wouldn&#8217;t roll out without it.&#8221;

In addition to the OSRVT, the Gray Eagle and its operators are perfecting several technologies that are new to the Army&#8217;s spy-plane arsenal.

Older Army UAS platforms have typically only served as a middle-man in engaging targets: providing attack helicopters, planes, or ground troops with a target. With the Gray Eagle, the Army&#8217;s UAS family can now do both. The unit is working to prepare the aircraft to carry hellfire missiles, and is scheduled to conduct a live test of the missiles in Iraq during January.

Sgt. Brent Randal, a Gray Eagle operator deployed with QRC1-R1 and a native of Las Vegas, Nev., said that one of the aircraft&#8217;s best features is its new Synthetic Aperture Radar, or SAR. Mounted underneath the Gray Eagle&#8217;s nose, the SAR can compare high-resolution images of a location taken at different times to determine whether objects have been removed from or placed at a scene.

&#8220;Using the SAR we can fly by a site, fly by several hours later, and if anything changes, we&#8217;ll see it,&#8221; said Randal.

The technology comes particularly useful in locating buried IEDs and weapons caches, said Randal.

The Gray Eagle can also help ground troops communicate with their headquarters over long distances.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve had a couple situations where ground troops were out of communications range from their higher headquarters, so we used our radio systems in the aircraft to retransmit their signals to their headquarters,&#8221; said Randal. &#8220;In essence we bounce their signal back to their base.&#8221;

Staff Sgt. Raymond Ballance, of Beaufort, S.C., the unit&#8217;s senior enlisted trainer and master gunner, has a unique perspective on the company&#8217;s mission with the Gray Eagle.

Ballance recently hit his 11-year mark in the Army, but has only operated unmanned aircraft for the last five years. Before he turned to flying drones, Ballance spent the invasions of both Afghanistan and Iraq as a scout on the ground. His mission was to travel ahead of infantry units to find the enemy, observe their activity, and provide his commanders with firsthand intelligence.

Ballance and many other scouts became unmanned aircraft operators when the Army did away with their original field in 2005.

&#8220;We&#8217;re still the eyes on the battlefield -- now it&#8217;s from above,&#8221; said Ballance. &#8220;It&#8217;s a lot safer, too. You no longer have that three-man team out there hours away from help hiding in the bushes.&#8221;

&#8220;You can never fully replace the human element on the battlefield, but what I used to do has evolved into what the Gray Eagle does now,&#8221; he said.

Since switching jobs ,Ballance has flown several of the Army&#8217;s unmanned aircraft, including the Predator drone for Task Force ODIN, the Army&#8217;s first unit to fly that aircraft. The success of that task force helped pave the way for the Army&#8217;s acquisition of the Gray Eagle, said Ballance.

&#8220;The Army saw the success of the Predator in the skies of Iraq and Afghanistan and decided to go full production with their own,&#8221; said Ballance. &#8220;I&#8217;ve seen it evolve from there: better engines, better payloads, better systems.&#8221;

The Army plans to provide 12 Gray Eagles to each of its aviation brigades when the aircraft is fully developed. The aircraft are likely to work closely with the Army&#8217;s scout helicopters, but will remain strongly connected to intelligence and ground combat units, officials said.

&#8220;Ten years ago the Air Force had Predators and they were working for three-letter agencies,&#8221; said Ballance. &#8220;When this thing goes full production, every aviation brigade is going to have it.&#8221;

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

hree U.S. Army Research, Development and Engineering Command's (RDECOM) communications-electronics center technologies proven useful in the field by U.S. Soldiers will be recognized as part of the Top Ten 2009 Army's Greatest Inventions (AGI) during an awards ceremony at the Army Science Conference Nov. 28 in Orlando, Fla.

"There are several ground-breaking capabilities that come out of our Army labs and centers, but what makes this recognition significant is that these technologies were specifically selected by our Soldiers for the value provided in the field," said Jill Smith, CERDEC Communications-Electronics Research, Development and Engineering Center (CERDEC) director.

CERDEC's three AGI recipients include a portable power system, a threat warning system and counter radio controlled-improvised explosive device electronic warfare, or CREW, system.

The Rucksack Enhanced Portable Power System, or REPPS, is a lightweight, portable power system capable of recharging batteries and/or acting as a continuous power source. This system from the CERDEC Command and Control Directorate (C2D), combines anti-glint solar panels, connectors and adaptors for increased charging options, and can charge most common military battery types in five to six hours.

"Our goal in CERDEC C2D is to increase the Soldier's energy independence on the battlefield while reducing his physical and logistical burden. We're focusing on renewable energy as part of this solution, and the Soldier's feedback has been critical throughout. It's helped REPPS evolve significantly, and we will continue to work closely with the Warfighter to develop durable, light-weight, low-cost systems that will better fit his needs," said Pete Glikerdas, C2D acting director.

Soldiers can capitalize on REPPS renewable energy abilities by daisy-chaining several of the systems together if devices with higher power need to be charged.

The pass-thru assembly cable allows simultaneous battery recharging while delivering power to an end item enabling the Warfighter to complete their longer operations missions and extending the usage time for their equipment. REPPS, which has been used for surveillance and reconnaissance missions, is designed for silent watch operations and operations in remote areas.

Wolfhound Handheld Threat Warning System is another CERDEC technology intended to assist the Warfighter with missions. Wolfhound targets command and control nodes of the enemy.

Wolfhound, from the CERDEC Intelligence and Information Warfare Directorate, is a hand-held, radio frequency threat warning and direction finding system that is intended to fill the coverage gaps and limitations of traditional systems.

"The Wolfhound system was developed in response to Soldiers saying 'We can hear them-we need to be able to locate them,'" said John Lynch, Wolfhound product manager.

This system provides mission support and force protection, aids in combat search and rescue, can identify and geolocate spotter positions and observation posts, and can be used in both static and mobile operations.

"It helps Soldiers with their missions; but it is lightweight, and Soldiers can master the 'buttonology' of Wolfhound in about 20 minutes and can learn use and concept of operation in about 16 hours," said Lynch.

Achieving optimal size, weight and power requirements are essential for most CERDEC technologies. The third AGI recipient, CREW Duke V3 , is a field-deployable, single-unit system that was also designed to have minimal size, weight and power requirements while providing simple operation and optimal performance in order to provide force protection against radio controlled-IEDs.

The CREW Duke V3 was developed by the CERDEC Intelligence and Information Warfare Directorate (I2WD) in conjunction with Product Manager CREW to provide electronic, life-saving protection in support of Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom, according to John Masco, I2WD Electronic Warfare (EW) Air/Ground Survivability EW Systems Ground Branch DukeV3 lead electronics engineer.

The first generation of the CREW system was previously recognized in 2006 as a 2005 U.S. Army's Greatest Invention, and more than 25,000 Duke systems have been fielded to date. Duke V3 has played a role in reducing insurgents' employment of radio-controlled IEDs.

"These are the sixth and seventh Army Greatest Invention award I2WD has received and are exceptional accomplishments for our organization and the Army," said Anthony Lisuzzo, I2WD director. "This recognition demonstrates that CERDEC I2WD works very closely with the Army team to ensure that the Warfighter gets the best technology and capabilities that are available to contribute to their mission success and their safety."

In total, CERDEC has received 11 Army Greatest Invention awards since the Army started recognizing these technologies in 2002.

"The consistent recognition of CERDEC technologies by Soldiers is a true testament to the effort and ingenuity of our workforce," said Smith. "This acknowledgment reminds us all that our work has a direct effect on the men and women serving our country."

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

SEONGNAM, South Korea -- During the funeral service held here Nov. 27, the 8th Army commanding general paid his respects to the two Republic of Korea Marines killed during North Korea's unprovoked attack on Yeonpyeong Island.

Lt. Gen. John D. Johnson, 8th Army commanding general and chief of staff of United Nations Command, Combined Forces Command and U.S. Forces Korea, represented U.S. military forces at the funeral service for ROK Marines Sgt. Seo Jeong-wu and Pfc. Moon Gwang-wuk.

The day was marked by a gentle snow, which Korean custom says represents the soldiers who have gone before, welcoming the two new heroes into their ranks.

Along with other senior ROK-U.S. Alliance leaders, he placed a white Chrysanthemum and saluted the fallen at the shrine for the two Marines.

&#8220;These two Marines represented the fighting spirit of the ROK-U.S. Alliance and I came to honor their memory and pay my respects to their families,&#8221; said Johnson. "Their sacrifice was made in the cause of protecting freedom and these brave heroes of the alliance will not be forgotten."

The North Korean artillery attack also killed two South Korean civilians, injured 16 ROK servicemembers and three civilians and destroyed many houses and buildings.

Johnson emphasized that the ROK-U.S. Alliance remains ready to decisively defeat any threat against South Korea, if necessary.

&#8220;As always, our forces are trained and ready to stand with our ROK allies in the defense of Korea, if called on,&#8221; said Johnson.

The 8th Army commander is using the 8th Army website, Facebook page and Twitter page to keep Soldiers, civilians and family members on the peninsula informed in the aftermath of the attack.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Defence.pk could be next for all I know.


----------



## nightcrawler

> *blasphemous web content*



Blasphemy my a$$; they just not inhibit **** out there .....so much for the religion!!


----------



## dj.vickx

If any website contain any material against Islamic religion then it should be blocked.


----------



## Farrukh Saeed

Youtube is still being viewed and used in Pakistan. There is a need to impose a strict ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Farrukh Saeed said:


> Youtube is still being viewed and used in Pakistan. There is a need to impose a strict ban.


 
uhhh for what?


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## fisher1

Imgur is blocked and i don't know why. What mortal threat does Imgur pose to PTI?


----------

